# Knitting Tea Party 5 April '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 5 April 13

Well at least in northwest ohio april is starting out with blue skies and sunshine and a bit warmer than march  it certainly has a ways to go before it is comfortable t-shirt weather. But I will take this  the chill is a bit easier to take with the sunshine.

I found this website  thought maybe some of you would like to make a bird feeder or two  they look really easy.

http://spoonful.com/crafts/10-homemade-bird-feeders?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulWeekender|TwoItem|10BirdFeeders||040313|||famM|#carousel-id=photo-carousel&carousel-item=2

my ww recipe today came in the mail this week with an advertisement for Heidi to join. Being that warmer weather is just around the corner I thought this would be a winner.

Kiwi Fizz Drink  yields about 1/14 cups per serving

2 kiwis, peeled and coarsely chopped
½ cup water, still-mineral (4 fl oz)
½ cup unsweetened orange juice (4 fl oz)
4 cups sparkling water (32 fl oz)

Puree kiwi, still water and orange juice in a blender or food processor until smooth  about two minutes

Add the puree to a large pitcher filled with ice and pour in sparkling water, stir lightly and serve. I would be tempted to freeze some of the orange juice into cubes to add so the ice doesnt dilute the mixture.

As to the points plus value it merely said a perfect way to wash down spicy fajitas  its low in points plus values.

I somehow misplaced the cheesecake recipe I was going to use  when I find it I will give it to you.

However  in keeping with the idea of warmer weather - I think the kiwi fizz drink would go well with:

Lemon Grilled Chicken

1 lemon
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, plus extra spring for garnish
¼ teaspoon dried thyme
¼ teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts

Use a peeler to remove strips of zest from half of the lemon  then trim into fine strips with a small knife. Reserve and set aside. Grate the other side of the lemon to make 1 tablespoon zest . finally squeeze the juice from the lemon into a bowl.

In a large bowl combine lemon zest and juice, oil, garlic, thyme, marjoram, salt and pepper. Add chicken breasts to the bowl and spoon the marinade over the chicken until well coated. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for ten minutes or over night. Personally  I would put the marinade in a ziplock bag  easier to keep the marinade all over the chicken as you can turn it over easier.

Preheat the grill to medium heat. Put the chicken pieces on the grate reserving the marinade. Cook chicken until cooked through about ten minutes per side. Brush with reserved marinade 2-3 times during cooking.

Sprinkle with reserved lemon strips and serve immediately garnished with parsley sprigs.

A great idea  use pastry brush to brush zest off of zester  can also use it to baste with marinade  which I am sure you already knew but the recipe had it included.

I love chicken on the grill  have yet to convince gary to just put it on the grate  he always has to use foil. I like the lines you get when you do it on the grate.

Ayden has his first baseball practice yesterday  loved it  he loves playing baseball which gary really enjoys since he played baseball in school and love watching it  go tigers. Averys first practice is next week sometime. With the age difference the boys will be on different teams this year which should be interesting. Also means more games to go to. Will need to dress very warm - tinora is out in the country and there is nothing to stop the wind  sometimes you think your hair is going to blow off. But it is so fun watching them.

I am so pleased  I have had a lifeline almost since I moved here  made Heidi feel better. It has always set on the kitchen counter which drove me crazy. They had to upgrade the system so yesterday when the man came to do it I asked him if it could be moved into the bedroom on a table beside the computer  which he did. Finally  no long cords and phone cord on the counter  and I no longer need to worry the cats will step on it which they have several times. Its kind of embarrassing to tell the person who answers that your cat stepped on it. They probably wonder why the cat was on the counter. They wouldnt understand that when you free feed  and the dog looks at the cat food as a rare treat  one tends to keep it up out of said dogs way.

The first week of april and I have not seen a robin yet. Maybe they are waiting for warmer weather too. But there are lots of birds at my feeders though  they are really fun to watch. This summer I want to try a hummingbird feeder  have never had one  and we do get hummingbirds around here. 
I have a dryer full that needs hung away so will get the new tea party started and then empty the dryer.

sam


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yummy drinks, chicken and a craft great way to start April tea party.
Thnks for the Friday teas


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes, Sam...they look delicious and refreshing! I am going to share my recipe for fajita spice mix. If I have already done so, please forgive me...my mind is not what it once was...C-R-A-F-T comes to mind 


FAJITA SPICE MIX

3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon sugar
2 ½ teaspoons crushed chicken bouillon cube
1 ½ teaspoons onion powder
½ teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
½ teaspoon cumin

Mix the above together and store in an air tight container.

2 tablespoons of the above mix equals one grocery store fajita seasoning packet.


This is a favorite at our house. I always have peppers and onions around and any leftover (or fresh) meat/poultry will work too. I slice up the peppers and onions and get them going in a non-stick pan. When they have released all their liquid and are soft, I add a little water, 2 heaping soup spoons of the fajita spice mix and the meat to the pan. If the mixture appears to be too thick, add a little more water. If it is too runny, let it simmer a bit and the excess liquid will boil off. If the mixture is just right, heat everything together until the meat is warmed through. We eat this on top of lettuce (fajita salad), on top of spaghetti noodles but the favorite is in warmed tortillas with all the fixings


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathie - we will be here all week and hope that you will join us again real soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we will be looking for you.

sam



cathie02664 said:


> Yummy drinks, chicken and a craft great way to start April tea party.
> Thnks for the Friday teas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - why does ben need to be in isolation and can that be done at home?

sam


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hi Sam, do get a hummingbird feeder. I have had one for several years and do enjoy watching them. They are playful and sometimes fight among themselves getting to the feeder. Recipes look good. Enjoy the sunshine and everyone have a safe weekend. It is taking me forever knitting a simple cotton vest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Woohoo!!! Knit-a-palooza at Sam's will be July 19-22nd!!!*
I will be in touch with those of you who PMed me with more details soon. Sam and I are doing some checking on accommodations and other details. In the meantime, anyone else who wants to attend please let me know and the few folks who had prefered the other date PLEASE try to still attend and let me know.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I so wish I could be at Sam's in July, but I haven't won the lottery yet. 
Sam I love lemon chicken and the Kiwi fizz drink sounds good. Kathy I definitely will try the fajita spice mix. Hopefully your snow won't last long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be keeping all fingers and toes crossed that folks will win some lottery that will allow them to come to Sam's...including me though I AM committed to going. Just means less yarn buying for awhile. LOL Seriously hope others will be able to attend now that the date is set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

my three year old DGS was just so overwhelmed to be talking to his nana J, that the only thing I worked out was he was talking about his train track being all over the floor. We had a shower or two of rain just as I went to hang out the clothes- the rain is welcome, and I put Ringo in his run, to see what would happen- he has curled up in his kennel, and has stopped barking, (thank goodness)
Sun has come out again, but at 17C compared with 27C a week or so ago, I need my jacket!
Thanks Sam for your recipes, we have an abundance of kiwifruit presently, so will be looking at that one more carefully.
I was surprised to notice, when I watered my magnolia stellata, this morning, that the buds are bursting, and leaf coming through- bit topsy turvy given this is Autumn- hope it survives winter OK.
My Autumn Chrysanthemum is starting to form buds at last- very late this year because of the drought and heat I guess. 
Happy evening to all of you in America, sleep well to those in the UK- 10-30 am here, tomorrow it will be 9-30, so it will be a brunch Tea Party for the next few months for me!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 5 April 13
> 
> Well at least in northwest ohio april is starting out with blue skies and sunshine and a bit warmer than march  it certainly has a ways to go before it is comfortable t-shirt weather. But I will take this  the chill is a bit easier to take with the sunshine.
> 
> ...


Great start to the new party, Sam. I'll get a couple of wooden spoons tomorrow and make a feeder for the niger seed so much loved by the goldfinches. I'm off to bed. Goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Woohoo!!! Knit-a-palooza at Sam's will be July 19-22nd!!!*
> I will be in touch with those of you who PMed me with more details soon. Sam and I are doing some checking on accommodations and other details. In the meantime, anyone else who wants to attend please let me know and the few folks who had prefered the other date PLEASE try to still attend and let me know.


Oh well, even though I probably won't afford a lotto ticket, let alone win it, at least I can celebrate my birthday with you all, by long distance!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sam you will love having a hummingbird feeder. My sister has hers on the deck. If it is empty the birds peck at their windows until they get out there to fill it. They are amazing to watch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chicken recipes are always a welcome thing at my place. I do love chicken and that kiwi fizz would really hit the spot! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sam you will love having a hummingbird feeder. My sister has hers on the deck. If it is empty the birds peck at their windows until they get out there to fill it. They are amazing to watch.


I think they remember, too--mine broke one year at the end of the season, and the next year, the hummingbirds were buzzing the porch at the beginning of spring.

And it's time to figure out what's for supper...again. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

franvan - good to see you - hope you return again real soon - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we will definitely be looking for you.

i plan on having one - will hang it on the lilac tree right outside my living room window. can also see it while i am on the computer.

sam



FranVan said:


> Hi Sam, do get a hummingbird feeder. I have had one for several years and do enjoy watching them. They are playful and sometimes fight among themselves getting to the feeder. Recipes look good. Enjoy the sunshine and everyone have a safe weekend. It is taking me forever knitting a simple cotton vest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - extra stars in your crown for doing this - i so appreciate it - and hope lots and lots of you can be here.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Woohoo!!! Knit-a-palooza at Sam's will be July 19-22nd!!!*
> I will be in touch with those of you who PMed me with more details soon. Sam and I are doing some checking on accommodations and other details. In the meantime, anyone else who wants to attend please let me know and the few folks who had prefered the other date PLEASE try to still attend and let me know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will eat some cake in your honor.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, even though I probably won't afford a lotto ticket, let alone win it, at least I can celebrate my birthday with you all, by long distance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back jinx - good to see you - remember - we are here all week - hope to see more of you.

sam

i'm quite anxious for it to be warmer so i can hang one out.



jinx said:


> Sam you will love having a hummingbird feeder. My sister has hers on the deck. If it is empty the birds peck at their windows until they get out there to fill it. They are amazing to watch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sam you will love having a hummingbird feeder. My sister has hers on the deck. If it is empty the birds peck at their windows until they get out there to fill it. They are amazing to watch.


The humming birds do the same thing here.It is really neat to listen to them chattering away. My favorite is when the babies start coming around to feed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam the chicken sounds delish! My DH won't ban chicken while it's on the grill doesn't like the mess :-( :thumbdown: it's worth the mess IMHO

We free feed cat's and dogs, the cats food is on top of the washer and I have to move it to do laundry. I don't mind, the dogs don't need it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, even though I probably won't afford a lotto ticket, let alone win it, at least I can celebrate my birthday with you all, by long distance!


My birthday that weekend also!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Would love to meet all you ladies there and meet Sam of course. Not possible this time. Hope I can next time. Jo



Gweniepooh said:


> *Woohoo!!! Knit-a-palooza at Sam's will be July 19-22nd!!!*
> I will be in touch with those of you who PMed me with more details soon. Sam and I are doing some checking on accommodations and other details. In the meantime, anyone else who wants to attend please let me know and the few folks who had prefered the other date PLEASE try to still attend and let me know.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Sam for the recipes and the Bird feeder directions too. Thank you for the Tea Party!



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 5 April 13
> 
> Well at least in northwest ohio april is starting out with blue skies and sunshine and a bit warmer than march  it certainly has a ways to go before it is comfortable t-shirt weather. But I will take this  the chill is a bit easier to take with the sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I meant to comment last week and forgot about a website called Zenni.com for glasses. My dad, step mom, and her family have gotten their glasses from for a couple years now. DH and I ordered ours there a few months ago (just ordered each of us another pair this weekend.) We have had no problems have both been very happy, his were $40 (single vision) and mine were $89 for bifocals. Eye Dr gave us our scripts and measurements and we put them into the website. Much cheaper than the at least $300 or more we have always paid at eye Dr office for glasses.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello All, I thought I would try got get on pg 1 of this week's tea party, but you all are such a chatty bunch. My plan this week was to take a couple days off and have some of the GK over for a visit, but ended up with a nasty cold. So I have been trying to recuperate by sleeping it off. Grr!! I think I got it in the ER last weekend when my dear MIL was in there.

DH is trying a new crockpot soup tonight. Will post the recipe if it turns out good


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Kathy



gottastch said:


> Thank you for the recipes, Sam...they look delicious and refreshing! I am going to share my recipe for fajita spice mix. If I have already done so, please forgive me...my mind is not what it once was...C-R-A-F-T comes to mind
> 
> FAJITA SPICE MIX
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will eat some cake in your honor.
> 
> sam


so long as it is a chocolate one with ganache topping! at least I think I may have one like that this year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My birthday that weekend also!!


yes you are the 20th, I am the 21st, I recall noticing that- and because of the rotation we celebrate at the same time, roughly!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/

This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


That would be a fun cake to make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


swap it for dark chocolate ( which I don't think you can with Kit Kats) and I'd be in for that one !!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> swap it for dark chocolate ( which I don't think you can with Kit Kats) and I'd be in for that one !!!


You can get them that is what I get when I buy kit kat bars. NOt a big fan of milk chocolate.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

After several dreary, chilly, damp days, we are having a lovely Friday so I made certain I went for a walk and although I started out with a coat this a.m., by 2 o'clock, I didn't need even a sweater. Now, that's "my kind of day". "Lilac bushes"; how I miss them. Had lovely ones in the north, but not so here. However, we have had robins for quite awhile as well as flowering trees in bloom along with the spring bulbs. Love hummingbirds, but the only downside is that the feeders must be cleaned about every day to every other day so that bacteria doesn't form and kill the birds. They are such beautiful birds. Lemon chicken sounds very good. One can't have too many recipes for chicken. Thank you for another tea party. What all are we having with our tea? Would love some scones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You can get them that is what I get when I buy kit kat bars. NOt a big fan of milk chocolate.


i will have to have a look- have no idea if we do- also would be a problem finding the piggies! but I love the idea of nutella mud!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i will have to have a look- have no idea if we do- also would be a problem finding the piggies! but I love the idea of nutella mud!


I'd make the piggies out of marzipan. Mum used to make all those things for our birthday cakes was great every thing was edible. Except the candles. Or even better make the piggies out of molding chocolate.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


Lol! How cute!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

If you like the pigs swimming in the mud cake, perhaps you might enjoy my "Mudpie" recipe. Of course, it's made with ice cream as well as other ingredients, but it surely is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'd make the piggies out of marzipan. Mum used to make all those things for our birthday cakes was great every thing was edible. Except the candles. Or even better make the piggies out of molding chocolate.


marzipan would be easier to make- not seen molding chocolate for a very long time- they used to have parties for it decades ago!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> If you like the pigs swimming in the mud cake, perhaps you might enjoy my "Mudpie" recipe. Of course, it's made with ice cream as well as other ingredients, but it surely is good.


lol, your recipe?- you should remember around here you don't get away with a mention and no recipe!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> If you like the pigs swimming in the mud cake, perhaps you might enjoy my "Mudpie" recipe. Of course, it's made with ice cream as well as other ingredients, but it surely is good.


Yes please!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> marzipan would be easier to make- not seen molding chocolate for a very long time- they used to have parties for it decades ago!


I have a receipt for marzipan some place in my folder. I don't care for the store bought but will use it in a pinch. I can order molding chocolate online or ask Elishia where she gets hers from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a receipt for marzipan some place in my folder. I don't care for the store bought but will use it in a pinch. I can order molding chocolate online or ask Elishia where she gets hers from.


I have it in my trusty copy of Mrs Beeton! the where abouts of mail order chocolate would be good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it in my trusty copy of Mrs Beeton! the where abouts of mail order chocolate would be good!


It would be good. I think Elishia orders hers from some where. Any time I ask her for some she has it. Last year she made several things from the modeling chocolate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is soooooo cute! Bet it's yummy too!



Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Sam and all!
Just saw that Gwennie posted the date for the get-together. I'm so excited to meet everyone!
Sam, my grandsons and granddaughter haven't started baseball and softball practice yet, still too cold. Another week or two I think. I know what you mean about sitting in the cold, I usually bring at least 2 blankets and gloves to the games. Their fields a right next to a river and when the sun starts to go down the breeze off that river will freeze your bones.

I have 2 hummingbird feeders that hang as far apart as I can get them. We have 2 males that come and they were fighting over the one, so we put up another and the battles stopped.

Well, my 12-year old GD is here, so I'm going to hang out with her. We've been sewing her "Egyptian" costume for her report. Just have to hem the dress and make the accessories tomorrow. I keep you all in my prayers. Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well instead of kitkats we could use Hershey's Dark Chocolate bars.....heavenly....


Lurker 2 said:


> swap it for dark chocolate ( which I don't think you can with Kit Kats) and I'd be in for that one !!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you know you must share the recipe!



81brighteyes said:


> If you like the pigs swimming in the mud cake, perhaps you might enjoy my "Mudpie" recipe. Of course, it's made with ice cream as well as other ingredients, but it surely is good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Woohoo!!! Knit-a-palooza at Sam's will be July 19-22nd!!!*
> I will be in touch with those of you who PMed me with more details soon. Sam and I are doing some checking on accommodations and other details. In the meantime, anyone else who wants to attend please let me know and the few folks who had prefered the other date PLEASE try to still attend and let me know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

woo hoo - party time.

sam



Pup lover said:


> My birthday that weekend also!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you truthandlight - hope you are feeling in the pink by now - sending you healing energy if there are any late sniffles you need to get rid of.

sam



truthandlight said:


> Hello All, I thought I would try got get on pg 1 of this week's tea party, but you all are such a chatty bunch. My plan this week was to take a couple days off and have some of the GK over for a visit, but ended up with a nasty cold. So I have been trying to recuperate by sleeping it off. Grr!! I think I got it in the ER last weekend when my dear MIL was in there.
> 
> DH is trying a new crockpot soup tonight. Will post the recipe if it turns out good


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cake sorlenna - i especially enjoy the discussion on the plural of asses in the comments.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I meant to comment last week and forgot about a website called Zenni.com for glasses. My dad, step mom, and her family have gotten their glasses from for a couple years now. DH and I ordered ours there a few months ago (just ordered each of us another pair this weekend.) We have had no problems have both been very happy, his were $40 (single vision) and mine were $89 for bifocals. Eye Dr gave us our scripts and measurements and we put them into the website. Much cheaper than the at least $300 or more we have always paid at eye Dr office for glasses.


My DS uses a site like this, glad to know that the bifocals are okay, he has single vision and his are fine, wasn't sure how the bi's would be, thank you sooooo much!!! (do you have the no-line?)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


Ohhhhhhhh I so have to have one for my birthday also, I have little piggies all over the house!! This is too cute!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cake sorlenna - i especially enjoy the discussion on the plural of asses in the comments.
> 
> sam


Well, now, I missed those! As an English major, I feel compelled to investigate. LOL

I was thinking DD could make the piggies out of marzipan, if we were to get that crazy. But as it turns out, she won't be here, and if I'm the only one who can eat it, there's not much sense in having it. Maybe I can figure out a way to make a cupcake the same way?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?

Apple Fritters

1 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/3 cup milk
1 egg
1 cup chopped apple

Glaze:
2 cups powdered sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons milk

Combine flour, sugar, salt, baking powder, cinnamon. Stir in milk and egg until just combined. Fold in apple. Pour oil into skillet so that it is approximately 1 1/2 deep. Heat oil on high. Oil is ready when a little dough thrown in floats to top. Carefully add dough to oil in heaping teaspoons. Cook until brown, about 2 minutes, then flip. Cook another 1-2 minutes, until both sides are browned. Transfer briefly to paper towels to absorb excess oil, then transfer to cooling rack. Make glaze by stirring milk and powdered sugar together in a small bowl. Drizzle over apple fritters. Wait approximately 3 minutes for glaze to harden, then flip fritters and drizzle glaze over the other side. Best served warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought i would start out with just one and see what happens - we don't get a lot of hummingbirds.

it's going to be great for all of us - i am so excited to meet everyone.

sam

heidi said it was really cold last night at practice - glad i had not gone.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Sam and all!
> Just saw that Gwennie posted the date for the get-together. I'm so excited to meet everyone!
> Sam, my grandsons and granddaughter haven't started baseball and softball practice yet, still too cold. Another week or two I think. I know what you mean about sitting in the cold, I usually bring at least 2 blankets and gloves to the games. Their fields a right next to a river and when the sun starts to go down the breeze off that river will freeze your bones.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds even better.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well instead of kitkats we could use Hershey's Dark Chocolate bars.....heavenly....


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.

All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


LOVE the cake!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


They are BEAUTIFUL bowls!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the recipes, my mom and C now eagerly await for the opening of the new tea parties, wondering what delicious treats await!! I love kiwi, this will be awesome will have to find some next grocery trip!!
I cannot wait till July now, LOL, this is going to be such fun!! Julie maybe we can set up Skype while we are all there, that would be awesome for those that are not able to come ! 
Have to say that today when I took the baby blanket I have been working on into the family room, Cassie jumped up and moved to the other side of the couch, :lol: , she knew she would be in big trouble if she did that again!!
I am very excited this weekend the temps are to be in the 70's with lots of sunshine!!! It will be hard for me to be inside for very long, I went today to start my riding lawn mower, the battery was dead, so it will be on the trickle charger tonight, nothing says spring to me more than the smell of fresh cut grass!!! 
Sunday I will rest up as Monday I am going to spend time with Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We have been trying for a long time now to visit each other, Mom is doing pretty well, C will be home for the day and I am escaping before the can realize I am gone!!! ;-) Seriously they know the plans and are very happy this is finally going to come true!! (I can't wait to see her craft room :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: ) 
I should sign off and go sit with Mom for a bit, the boys have both called her this evening, they both have busy weekends planned so got Sunday's calls done today, LOL. (Smart boys ;-) )
Take care my friends, know that we keep you surrounded with love, hugs and prayers!!
Marianne


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?
> 
> Yummers!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful bowl - love the yarn.

wish we had a festival like that around here - i really enjoy them.

sam



purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought i would start out with just one and see what happens - we don't get a lot of hummingbirds.
> 
> it's going to be great for all of us - i am so excited to meet everyone.
> 
> ...


If you have more than one feeder, you may get more hummingbirds! "If you build it, they will come"! Up at the monument, there are two, and I can sit and watch the little birds all day, but sometimes, they fight, and wow are they fierce.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Zoe, apple fritters are my favorites!!!!!!! YUMMMMM Thank you.. (now have to ride extra time on the bike, LOL) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you do your investigation?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> If you have more than one feeder, you may get more hummingbirds! "If you build it, they will come"! Up at the monument, there are two, and I can sit and watch the little birds all day, but sometimes, they fight, and wow are they fierce.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


Beautiful bowls!!! Our local potters are now showing more and more of the "knitting" bowls, my favorite potter promised one in my favorite colors this autumn (the next show she will be at).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Caren, if you find your recipe for the marzipan, would you please share? This is right up my son's alley for his birthday at the end of this month...what fun!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for the bowls--they are gorgeous. I saw some in California when we were out there--wanted to get one for DD and one for me (she'd eat out of hers, heh), but at the time they were out of my budget range. I'm trying to get my BFF back home to start making them, but she has to wait until they move to set up her kilns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you do your investigation?
> 
> sam


I did! Very funny stuff, especially the example for the proper use of apostrophes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you do your investigation?
> 
> sam


Sam, in Colorado we had hummingbird feeders all over the place, we had so many of them I spent almost an hour a day filling them and I mean EVERY day!! They would dive bomb if you had a red or pink hat or shirt on, made for some pretty funny times when ladies would sit on the deck to have their ice creams for sure!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, apple fritters are my favorites!!!!!!! YUMMMMM Thank you.. (now have to ride extra time on the bike, LOL) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


shhhhhhhhhh, here is a lil secret -- if you make the apple fritters only half the size, you can have twice as much fun to eat! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect to use as a yarn bowl. the Festivalsounds like it was fun. I love events like that.



purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> My DS uses a site like this, glad to know that the bifocals are okay, he has single vision and his are fine, wasn't sure how the bi's would be, thank you sooooo much!!! (do you have the no-line?)


Yes mine are progressive and I have no problems!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey the apple fritters look so good it also brought to mind the corn fritters my mom used to make on rare occasions. We'd have them for supper with maple syrup. I wish I knew how she made them soooooo if anyone out there has a good recipe for corn fritters I'd surely appreciate you posting it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Yum!! I love fruit things, not much on chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes mine are progressive and I have no problems!


I get headaches with both bi-focals and progressives- so I have single distance glasses on necklaces- often two at a time- different coloured necklaces so I can tell them easily!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

so with all the talk of birthday cakes & piggies what kind of cake would you like for your birthday Pup Lover? We already know Lurker wants a chocolate ganauche (sp) on her cake.



Pup lover said:


> Yum!! I love fruit things, not much on chocolate.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> so with all the talk of birthday cakes & piggies what kind of cake would you like for your birthday Pup Lover? We already know Lurker wants a chocolate ganauche (sp) on her cake.


I like peach, or Apple or cherry pie or cobbler. Really anything with fruit except blueberry pie. I like blueberry muffins but blueberry pie is too much. Black Forrest cake is good, chocolate cake with cherry pie filling in it with white frosting, my Granny used to make that. Lol I'm hungry can you tell? Haven't had supper and its 8:10 pm better go find something.

Saw a receipt today for pineapple upside down cupcakes! Will be trying that instead of cake next time


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone has had a good week. I'm glad it is Friday, but a busy weekend ahead. Wishing everyone good health!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is one that doogie gave us.

Corn Fritters

1 1/5 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup fresh corn (frozen will also do nicely)
2tsp. baking powder
1 egg
Milk, enough for stiff dough

Mix all ingredients together. Fry by tablespoons in deep fat. Serve with syrup.

Doggie/ktp

sam


Gweniepooh said:


> Hey the apple fritters look so good it also brought to mind the corn fritters my mom used to make on rare occasions. We'd have them for supper with maple syrup. I wish I knew how she made them soooooo if anyone out there has a good recipe for corn fritters I'd surely appreciate you posting it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Caren, if you find your recipe for the marzipan, would you please share? This is right up my son's alley for his birthday at the end of this month...what fun!!!


Yes I will share most definitely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sour cherry pie is my annual birthday "cake".

sam



Pup lover said:


> I like peach, or Apple or cherry pie or cobbler. Really anything with fruit except blueberry pie. I like blueberry muffins but blueberry pie is too much. Black Forrest cake is good, chocolate cake with cherry pie filling in it with white frosting, my Granny used to make that. Lol I'm hungry can you tell? Haven't had supper and its 8:10 pm better go find something.
> 
> Saw a receipt today for pineapple upside down cupcakes! Will be trying that instead of cake next time


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Is Grant's favorite too. Every year ha gets sour cherry pie the same week as you.



thewren said:


> sour cherry pie is my annual birthday "cake".
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Chicken recipes are always a welcome thing at my place. I do love chicken and that kiwi fizz would really hit the spot! Zoe


I'm with you Zoe, love chicken and a nice drink my my, I AM SO READY.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For the peanut butter lovers with a lil chocolate! Zoe 

Peanut Butter Corn Flake Crispies!
"Quicker than rice krispie treats and tastier than Reese's"

3 cups corn flakes, crushed
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup white corn syrup
6 ounces chocolate chips

Directions: 
1 Heat peanut butter, sugar and corn syrup over low heat to melt. Stir in cereal.
2 Pat into a 8x8 lightly greased pan. (I line my pan with foil and then lightly spray it. When it is time to cut them, the foil lifts right out.).
3 Melt chocolate chips over low heat or in the microwave and spread over top. Cool until firm. 

Goes great with a cold glass of milk!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I'm with you Zoe, love chicken and a nice drink my my, I AM SO READY.


So what are we waiting for? Come on up to mine and we will have a play date, then yarn overs on the needles! ahhaha, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just in case our waistlines are in jeopardy in the expansion department, I thought I would share this with you. I am thinking how great it would be with the lemon chicken Sam gave the recipe for. Zoe 

Skinny Broccoli Salad

2 heads fresh broccoli, chopped
1 head fresh cauliflower, chopped
1/2 cup chopped red pepper
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 red onion, chopped
1/2 cup green olives
1 cup tomatoes, chopped
1 cup reduced fat sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup reduced-fat ranch dressing

Instructions 
Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl and toss with reduced fat ranch dressing.
Refrigerate until serving.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Taco Casserole
1 7oz. bag Nacho Cheese Doritos, crushed
1 lb. hamburger, browned
1 pkg. taco seasoning, mixed according to directions
1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (8 oz.) pkg. shredded Mozzarella cheese
Shredded Lettuce
Sliced tomato

Layer ingredients in 9 x 13 pan as listed - crushed chips, meat and seasonings, 2/3 of cheese, lettuce, tomato, and remaining cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

Alternative: substitute: rice tortilla chips, quinoa and black beans mixed with seasoning and salsa, shredded lettuce and tomato with no cheese for vegan and gluten free!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yummy, Zoe! Your PBCF Krispies are just like our "Special K Bars"...love them! We don't crush the cereal but otherwise it is the same...I wanna make some right now!!! No-no-no...I really want to hit the 20 pounds lost mark on Monday morning  Your salads look really good too!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Yummmmmm, Sundays the day for this treat.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> shhhhhhhhhh, here is a lil secret -- if you make the apple fritters only half the size, you can have twice as much fun to eat! hahahah, Zoe


 :shock: WHAT!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> So what are we waiting for? Come on up to mine and we will have a play date, then yarn overs on the needles! ahhaha, Zoe


On my way :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Taco Casserole
> 1 7oz. bag Nacho Cheese Doritos, crushed
> 1 lb. hamburger, browned
> 1 pkg. taco seasoning, mixed according to directions
> ...


So in trouble, love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> So in trouble, love it.


But............if you eat it all, then I wont be in trouble! hahaha, think I am going to check out some diet ice cubes and suck on them! hahhaa, Zoe 

(My diet ice cubes are homemade and have zero calories! They tend to melt fast though.........if you want, I can share the recipe for them with you!  )
I love the taco casserole with black beans rather than the hamburger.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to start knitting, for a while, it's been a nice day lots of sun and warm, I love it. Blessing to all, prayers for healing while you rest, and joy in the morning.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> But............if you eat it all, then I wont be in trouble! hahaha, think I am going to check out some diet ice cubes and suck on them! hahhaa, Zoe
> 
> (My diet ice cubes are homemade and have zero calories! They tend to melt fast though.........if you want, I can share the recipe for them with you!  )
> I love the taco casserole with black beans rather than the hamburger.


I'll take the ice cubes for the drink, to help with my diet, :roll: lol lol


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

How beautiful is that! A very good yarn bowl.



purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


Wow! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


This is such a cute cake!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

So many good recipes today. Thanks to all of you for posting them. Having a goood time right now trying to clean up Tinkerbell's little present for me. Has never paid any mind to yarn untill today. Look at this.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> So many good recipes today. Thanks to all of you for posting them. Having a goood time right now trying to clean up Tinkerbell's little present for me. Has never paid any mind to yarn untill today. Look at this.


Your Tinkerbell must have been reading the other posts about our animals getting into our yarns at one time or another so learned something baaaaaaad - lol! At least it looks like your little mess is fixable


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember Spring baseball and softball - I always kept a sleeping bag and handwarmers in the car for those games.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi Sam and all!
> Just saw that Gwennie posted the date for the get-together. I'm so excited to meet everyone!
> Sam, my grandsons and granddaughter haven't started baseball and softball practice yet, still too cold. Another week or two I think. I know what you mean about sitting in the cold, I usually bring at least 2 blankets and gloves to the games. Their fields a right next to a river and when the sun starts to go down the breeze off that river will freeze your bones.
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope so. Trying to keep from cutting it.



gottastch said:


> Your Tinkerbell must have been reading the other posts about our animals getting into our yarns at one time or another so learned something baaaaaaad - lol! At least it looks like your little mess is fixable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam thanks for reposting the corn fritter recipe. Dont know how I missed it.

5mm you are on a recipe roll tonight! The ALL look good!

Jomacoy...looks like you'll need some quiet time tonight to undo what Tinkerbell did. Oh my oh my...baaaaad kitty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the recipes and the pictures...love those yarn bowls. There's an art fair in Springfield, IL that I try to get to --- and Madison, WI has a great one also. I'm sure to find some pottery!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Sam, when you said hummingbird you struck a chord with me. I have been feeding them for years. My feeders (14 to20 at a time) hang off the bottom of a balcony over the deck. It is so convenient for me to feed them. I have some that stick on the windows with suction cups, too. I feed hundreds (really!) of the little darlings. They usually start filtering in in April and they will increase in number until late summer, when they start fattening up for their trip south. I would suggest that you get one of the simple Perky Pet feeders. They are not inexpensive, but I find that the hummers like them best. People have given me all those lovely decorative ones and the birds will not even try them out. I boil water and mix two cups of boiling water to 1 cup of sugar and when the sugar is dissolved, add two cups of ice water. At the height of the season I will be using up 2 gallons of nectar a day. My hummers do not like the bought stuff and do not want it colored. Just clear sugar water. The feeders have to be cleaned at least every other day, if not daily. You can find the Perky Pet feeders on line or at most stores that have hummer supplies. This year I am hanging out a thing that has batting in it to help them find nesting material. They use a lot of horsehair for the outside but they need something soft for the inside. Hummers are one of my passions in life! Can you tell?? Nettie


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I will need quiet time.Tinkerbell is my chi I got a few weeks ago.Very ad dog. I call her Tink most of the time. She already had the name when I got her. Will post her picture later.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam thanks for reposting the corn fritter recipe. Dont know how I missed it.
> 
> 5mm you are on a recipe roll tonight! The ALL look good!
> 
> Jomacoy...looks like you'll need some quiet time tonight to undo what Tinkerbell did. Oh my oh my...baaaaad kitty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your Tinkerbell must have been reading the other posts about our animals getting into our yarns at one time or another so learned something baaaaaaad - lol! At least it looks like your little mess is fixable


ditto, and Tinkerbell is your cat?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

My Dog.



Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, and Tinkerbell is your cat?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds really good five - broccoli amd cauliflower are two of my favorites.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Just in case our waistlines are in jeopardy in the expansion department, I thought I would share this with you. I am thinking how great it would be with the lemon chicken Sam gave the recipe for. Zoe
> 
> Skinny Broccoli Salad
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> My Dog.


Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch

sam

i have a pile like that except mine is in purple.



jomacoy said:


> So many good recipes today. Thanks to all of you for posting them. Having a goood time right now trying to clean up Tinkerbell's little present for me. Has never paid any mind to yarn untill today. Look at this.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very good dog! I have to get Tink trained now. She has not messed with it before. Not sure why she got into it today. I guess she got bored. Too bad we can't get them together. Your dog could help train my dog.



Lurker 2 said:


> Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

missnettie - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will return very soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we will be looking for you.

they only showed one hummingbird feeder - it was called the woodstream. are there any others or is this the one you use.

sam



MissNettie said:


> Sam, when you said hummingbird you struck a chord with me. I have been feeding them for years. My feeders (14 to20 at a time) hang off the bottom of a balcony over the deck. It is so convenient for me to feed them. I have some that stick on the windows with suction cups, too. I feed hundreds (really!) of the little darlings. They usually start filtering in in April and they will increase in number until late summer, when they start fattening up for their trip south. I would suggest that you get one of the simple Perky Pet feeders. They are not inexpensive, but I find that the hummers like them best. People have given me all those lovely decorative ones and the birds will not even try them out. I boil water and mix two cups of boiling water to 1 cup of sugar and when the sugar is dissolved, add two cups of ice water. At the height of the season I will be using up 2 gallons of nectar a day. My hummers do not like the bought stuff and do not want it colored. Just clear sugar water. The feeders have to be cleaned at least every other day, if not daily. You can find the Perky Pet feeders on line or at most stores that have hummer supplies. This year I am hanging out a thing that has batting in it to help them find nesting material. They use a lot of horsehair for the outside but they need something soft for the inside. Hummers are one of my passions in life! Can you tell?? Nettie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that not the look of pure innocence.

sam



jomacoy said:


> My Dog.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have one that I make every so often. Yarn barf from center pull skiens. Never had a full skien before today.I think I need Julie's Corgi to help me train Tink!



thewren said:


> ouch
> 
> sam
> 
> i have a pile like that except mine is in purple.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, but since only she and I are here I know she isn't!



thewren said:


> is that not the look of pure innocence.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is soooooo cute!!!!! I have a chi also. Aren't they a mess! (in a good way!) I love her markings.



jomacoy said:


> My Dog.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ringo is such a sweetie too! His face just makes me want to hug him!. Give him a love for me!



Lurker 2 said:


> Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have a chi-jack russell mix. Usually the dogs ignore the yarn but one day last week Mario (chi-jack) jumped up, grabbed a hand wound ball of yarn and took off with it. Fortunately I was sitting right there and yelled at him and he dropped it before any damage was done. Only thing I could think of that caused it was he mistook it for one of his toys.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty tired tonight so I'm going to sign off for the evening. DD has gone out with friends to hear a band another friend plays in so she will be home rather late. The band wasn't even going on until 10. Oh to be able to go like she does still...nah...rather sit & knit. LOL
I'll catch up tomorrow. 

To all the newcomers here's one HUGE welcome to you. I do hope you'll join again. Also, if you are interested in joining us at Sam's in Defiance Ohio in July please do; it will be so much fun! Just send me a PM (private message) and I'll put you on the list of who to send pertinent information to. Again, welcome to the tea party!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

They are! Tink is a jumper. Loves to jump up on the furniture. I have a love seat in front of a double window and she loves to jump up on it. Then up on the back to look out the window. I have a german shepard out side and anytime she barks Tink flies across the floor, up on the loveseat, then the back of the loveseat so she can bark too!



Gweniepooh said:


> She is soooooo cute!!!!! I have a chi also. Aren't they a mess! (in a good way!) I love her markings.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Night Gwen.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm pretty tired tonight so I'm going to sign off for the evening. DD has gone out with friends to hear a band another friend plays in so she will be home rather late. The band wasn't even going on until 10. Oh to be able to go like she does still...nah...rather sit & knit. LOL
> I'll catch up tomorrow.
> 
> To all the newcomers here's one HUGE welcome to you. I do hope you'll join again. Also, if you are interested in joining us at Sam's in Defiance Ohio in July please do; it will be so much fun! Just send me a PM (private message) and I'll put you on the list of who to send pertinent information to. Again, welcome to the tea party!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I got Tink's mess cleaned up. All untangled and rewound. Did have to cut it but I only lost about 2 inches. Thank goodness! It is 12:07 am here. Heading to bed now.See you all tomorrow. Sending prayers to all in need. Hugs. Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ringo is such a sweetie too! His face just makes me want to hug him!. Give him a love for me!


have done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these socks - sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like them, but think they may need some ribbing on the top to help them stay up.



thewren said:


> check out these socks - sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello.........not been on all last week have been fighting the Flu, in spite of having had flu jab, and a sinus infection, finally starting to feel better, so might be able to keep up with this weeks tea
party,I hope that you all have had a good week, hugs and kind thoughts to those who need them,
Its a bright sunny if chilly Saturday morning,washing out on the line, house tidy so just a quiet weekend for me

Recipes look good Sam, came across this on Facebook and thought of you

http://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2012/05/peanut-butter-fudgy-chocolate-cake.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and all kp'ers, 

Haven't been on kp since November. Great to be back and was so excited to find the tea party. Recipes look great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and all kp'ers,
> 
> Haven't been on kp since November. Great to be back and was so excited to find the tea party. Recipes look great.


Good to see you back!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, glad to be back


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello.........not been on all last week have been fighting the Flu, in spite of having had flu jab, and a sinus infection, finally starting to feel better, so might be able to keep up with this weeks tea
> party,I hope that you all have had a good week, hugs and kind thoughts to those who need them,
> Its a bright sunny if chilly Saturday morning,washing out on the line, house tidy so just a quiet weekend for me
> 
> ...


Was just taking the time to look closer at the recipe- but you've gone off line- hope all is well! Maybe you are just busy, as it could be lunch time! Do hope you have the flu and sinus situation conquered!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, all is well here in Southern California. We have a mamma dove on one of our eves who has decided to build her nest there and I find it comforting to know we can house another family under our roof. They do make a mess but it is temporary and the cooing is a soothing sound. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and the yummy chicken recipe. Got to get ready for Pilates class!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> My Dog.


Well, Tinkerbell, is so cute, she just wanted to help you, do what ever you where doing. LOL

Good day all, sunny day and clear, a little cool but I like that. Have my coffee, and ready to start my day. Pray all are feeling good if not better. May today bring happiness and smiles today for all of us. I'll start


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this with every one. Wish I'd have known this when I had all of my bunch at home. Will come in handy with the grandsons though.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

now just look at that face and eyes, dose that look like a baaad dog. Musta bin that sneaky dog or cat in ur street that sneaked in when u wasnt lookin lol. lyn x



jomacoy said:


> My Dog.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

think he is sayin, nope not urs lol, lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


I am in love with your bowl. It is so beautiful and useful. I must say you blew my mind when I read how warm it was. You cannot much more south in Wisconsin than I am and my temperatures were not any where near that warm. Ah, Tempe Festival.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> think he is sayin, nope not urs lol, lyn x


Lol lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl, that is such a great festival! Love your bowl! Perfect for yarn. The colors are so pretty.

Sounds like you have bounced back are feeling back to normal. Safe trip home friend. you will be leaving just in time. Looks like the hot weather is coming early this year.

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AWWWWW,dearRufus!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these socks - sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1


Very nice pair of socks! I like the way the "ribbing" is done for an inch or so, and then it is off set every inch. They look like they would not have any trouble staying up. Good practice for the knit and purl stitch! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> think he is sayin, nope not urs lol, lyn x


definitely his! He claims it all the time- besides it is the quickest way to get to the same height as his old mate, Rufus! We do have definite alpha male issues at home!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yes mine are progressive and I have no problems!


Awesome!!! Thank you... will check out the site, now to get a new script, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I like peach, or Apple or cherry pie or cobbler. Really anything with fruit except blueberry pie. I like blueberry muffins but blueberry pie is too much. Black Forrest cake is good, chocolate cake with cherry pie filling in it with white frosting, my Granny used to make that. Lol I'm hungry can you tell? Haven't had supper and its 8:10 pm better go find something.
> 
> Saw a receipt today for pineapple upside down cupcakes! Will be trying that instead of cake next time


I saw a recipe for those also, just can't remember where!! It was my late DH's favorite desert bar none! DS loves it also, would love to try it in cupcake form, that way he wouldn't fuss about taking home the extras :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> But............if you eat it all, then I wont be in trouble! hahaha, think I am going to check out some diet ice cubes and suck on them! hahhaa, Zoe
> 
> (My diet ice cubes are homemade and have zero calories! They tend to melt fast though.........if you want, I can share the recipe for them with you!  )
> I love the taco casserole with black beans rather than the hamburger.


Zoe, you have done it again, LOL... guess I'll hear requests for these recipes for awhile.. I had dinner planned but C read this and said she would run to the grocery for the chips!! (I'd love the ice cubes!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey the apple fritters look so good it also brought to mind the corn fritters my mom used to make on rare occasions. We'd have them for supper with maple syrup. I wish I knew how she made them soooooo if anyone out there has a good recipe for corn fritters I'd surely appreciate you posting it.


The cook at my sorority house used to make corn fritters for lunch sometimes. Delicious! She also made donuts with mashed potatoes in the recipe. When we came down to get our coffee on those mornings, she'd put your donuts in to fry and by the time you came out with your coffee and juice ,there would be your hot donuts. I wish I'd been smart enough to get her recipes, but I was a clueless college student. One of my aunts used to make donuts the same way, and no one ever got her recipe and she never wrote it down. Too bad we aren't born with just a little more "smarts" when it comes to things like that - now they are gone and it's too late to ask. Paula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Sam, when you said hummingbird you struck a chord with me. I have been feeding them for years. My feeders (14 to20 at a time) hang off the bottom of a balcony over the deck. It is so convenient for me to feed them. I have some that stick on the windows with suction cups, too. I feed hundreds (really!) of the little darlings. They usually start filtering in in April and they will increase in number until late summer, when they start fattening up for their trip south. I would suggest that you get one of the simple Perky Pet feeders. They are not inexpensive, but I find that the hummers like them best. People have given me all those lovely decorative ones and the birds will not even try them out. I boil water and mix two cups of boiling water to 1 cup of sugar and when the sugar is dissolved, add two cups of ice water. At the height of the season I will be using up 2 gallons of nectar a day. My hummers do not like the bought stuff and do not want it colored. Just clear sugar water. The feeders have to be cleaned at least every other day, if not daily. You can find the Perky Pet feeders on line or at most stores that have hummer supplies. This year I am hanging out a thing that has batting in it to help them find nesting material. They use a lot of horsehair for the outside but they need something soft for the inside. Hummers are one of my passions in life! Can you tell?? Nettie


Nettie, sounds like what I did in Colorado, though not quite as many feeders though! I think at the top count we had 30 front decks, back decks.. side decks on 5 units plus the decks around the main lodge, I had extra feeders that I changed them out and let them soak made them easier to clean, I never used the red stuff either, our birds preferred the homemade!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, you have done it again, LOL... guess I'll hear requests for these recipes for awhile.. I had dinner planned but C read this and said she would run to the grocery for the chips!! (I'd love the ice cubes!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hahaahah, I am going to be over at yours after Mass today, good eats, great company! and I will have to hurry before the ice cubes all melt into a puddle in my van!!! Bless C for running -- I knew she had it in her to do that! You can use whatever flavor of taco chips suits your fancy! Enjoy! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I saw a recipe for those also, just can't remember where!! It was my late DH's favorite desert bar none! DS loves it also, would love to try it in cupcake form, that way he wouldn't fuss about taking home the extras :thumbup:


Would be easy enough, Marianne, just drained pineapple chunks, in the bottom of the cup cake paper case, quickly topped with your favourite cake mix, and straight into the oven 375F cooking time approximately 15 minutes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all! Just sipping my coffee and checking in. 
Sam the socks look like a pair I'm finishing up now. 5mm you are so right about good practice knit & Purl. 

Don't know if I'll get much knitting done until later this afternoon or evening today. Need to do some running of errands. Have to have my morning "fix" of KTP though first. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all! Just sipping my coffee and checking in.
> Sam the socks look like a pair I'm finishing up now. 5mm you are so right about good practice knit & Purl.
> 
> Don't know if I'll get much knitting done until later this afternoon or evening today. Need to do some running of errands. Have to have my morning "fix" of KTP though first. LOL


morning all! except it is PM in the UK. we are at that point where the clocks go back in less than an hour- winter is hurrying in!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning to all. Looks like it's going to be a great day here. Just a little cool right now but supposed to be in the 70's today. Hope every one has a great day Sending prayers and hugs. Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Good morning to all. Looks like it's going to be a great day here. Just a little cool right now but supposed to be in the 70's today. Hope every one has a great day Sending prayers and hugs. Jo


how is your naughty Tinkerbell?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

She is fine. She has been out for her morning run and now has gone back to bed. How about Ringo and Rufus?



Lurker 2 said:


> how is your naughty Tinkerbell?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> She is fine. She has been out for her morning run and now has gone back to bed. How about Ringo and Rufus?


Rufus has retired to his favourite spot in the work/box room, Ringo is curled up asleep just around from the computer desk- it being middle of the night when all good dogs take their rest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning Agnes and GagesMom - nice to see you at the tea party. Welcome back. Love that recipe and looking through that site, may be trying a few other things also.

Hope you've conquered the flu - it's been a bad season and now they're saying that the pollen count is very high and allergy season is going to be miserable - have to go buy some more tissues!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes.It is 8:30 am here. It just amazes me that I can talk to someone in another country, so far away and it is just like you were right next door. I do love KTP!



Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus has retired to his favourite spot in the work/box room, Ringo is curled up asleep just around from the computer desk- it being middle of the night when all good dogs take their rest!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Must get busy. Will check in later. Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Agnes and GagesMom - nice to see you at the tea party. Welcome back. Love that recipe and looking through that site, may be trying a few other things also.
> 
> Hope you've conquered the flu - it's been a bad season and now they're saying that the pollen count is very high and allergy season is going to be miserable - have to go buy some more tissues!


Morning Rookie, do I gather that you suffer from allergies?


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the kiwi refresher I am going to try that one . Chicken sounds good also and gottastch thanks so very much for the fajita recipe i do not like the store bought ones so maybe this will do the trick thanks and 
good morning to everyone or evening whatever the case may be


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes --- part of the aging process; I never used to be. They're generally pretty manageable with over the counter stuff. DH is too - his were extreme when we first married, but his have tempered some in older age. DGS has slight allergies too..so we can get to be a snotty bunch.



Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Rookie, do I gather that you suffer from allergies?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes --- part of the aging process; I never used to be. They're generally pretty manageable with over the counter stuff. DH is too - his were extreme when we first married, but his have tempered some in older age. DGS has slight allergies too..so we can get to be a snotty bunch.


Thank goodness for paper tissues- I could never get my hankies properly clean after I had a bout of sinusitis


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sounds just like our house Rookie. My nose is already going should buy stock in Kleenex and get some of our money back lol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Zoe, head on over after Mass, C is busy making her list, LOL... 

I tried to mow yesterday, but the battery was dead on the mower, guess it was a clue to work on knitting instead, LOL. But the battery is now charged and ready for use. C will do the poop-scooping in the fenced area of the yard, she forbids me to help with that and she does the "push" mowing also as when they put the fence up they made the gate to small for the rider to go through. We have been debating about extending the area, but that just makes more work on C and I really don't think that is a good idea. We have a little over an acre of land, most is open but a small part is natural wooded (not cleared) I do trim the limbs back so that I can pass under without worry of getting bonked in the head though :thumbup: It takes about an hour to completely do all the yard work, but with all the rain I'm afraid I'll have to mow high the first pass, then drop down for the second, oh well, I have my mp3 player charged and ready, have a bottle of water frozen so that it will stay cold, so I can kick back and enjoy the ride :lol: :-D :thumbup: 
Gwen, I cast on a sock last night, hope to have it up to the heel so I can have you help me with that frustrating (for me) part!! C saw the pattern and moaned, her reaction was "Seriously??" :lol: :lol: 
I am loving all the recipes, I think I have put on 10 lbs this morning just reading the ingredients and looking at the pictures :roll: 
Hope everyone has a fantastic day today.. warmer weather is finally here, a bonus is that no rain is forecast for the next 3 days!! Time to put the hammock up and enjoy the outdoors while I knit :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Many hugs, much love and always in our prayers!!
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would be easy enough, Marianne, just drained pineapple chunks, in the bottom of the cup cake paper case, quickly topped with your favourite cake mix, and straight into the oven 375F cooking time approximately 15 minutes.


great idea!! Thank you Julie.. will try this when D is coming to visit next :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> great idea!! Thank you Julie.. will try this when D is coming to visit next :thumbup: :thumbup:


my pleasure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The experts say you should invest in what you use --- so that's a good idea!!



Pup lover said:


> Sounds just like our house Rookie. My nose is already going should buy stock in Kleenex and get some of our money back lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops! forgot that Lurker and so sorry. Good evening to all to which it pertains! LOL Hope you've had a good day, too.



Lurker 2 said:


> morning all! except it is PM in the UK. we are at that point where the clocks go back in less than an hour- winter is hurrying in!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi RookieRetiree...sent you a PM last night. Hope to hear from you soon.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Agnes and GagesMom - nice to see you at the tea party. Welcome back. Love that recipe and looking through that site, may be trying a few other things also.
> 
> Hope you've conquered the flu - it's been a bad season and now they're saying that the pollen count is very high and allergy season is going to be miserable - have to go buy some more tissues!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It's supposed to be 68 here today but winds 20-30 with gusts to 40 so won't be doing yard work today. We have a chance of rain every day for the next 9 days hopefully we will get some! My daffodils are about 2-3 inches tall and about ready to bloom. If we don't have rain by tomorrow afternoon I will water so that it's done before my treatment on Monday. Then it should rain for sure right? 

Am going to make tatertot casserole for the week along with meatloaf. Oldest DS couldn't decide so said make both. Will make myself a small pot of pasta and won't have to cook at all for a few days.

Need to change bed and put laundry away before DH gets home from school. Took girls to the groomer for a spa day which Trixie hates, but she looks so much nicer after a bath and haircut! Back later


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Well loves, I'm not long home and my head is pickled! The beekeeping exam was held this morning and 20 of the class were registered. It was a 3 hr writen paper and tough enough. 1 compulsory question and then a choice of 4 from 5 so little wriggle-room. I wrote for the entire time but with a pass-mark of 70%, there's not much room for error. After all was completed, we all went to the local restaurant for coffee, something to eat and the inevitable discussion and it was at that point that one of realised she hadn't even seen the 2nd part of the compulsory (is that spelt correctly!!) question. Nerves. We are all so sorry about that as she'd worked so hard. We won't know the outcome until August and it is all behind me so now I can KNIT!! I'm going to do a wee bit of shopping and then come home and flop- if I can summon the energy to flop. I have the baby's dress cast on and I'll work on that as the skirt is mostly stocking-stitch but the tension needs to be perfect. I can anticipate having to unravel at some point. Can I 'frog'?? Our frogs don't say 'ribbit'!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When DH and I first married we had 2 riding mowers since we combined two complete households. We would ride/mow the 3 acres together waving as we passed each other; it was rather comical. Right now our property is in need of a serious few days of clean up. Between medical issues and DH's work schedule it is a mess. Shrubs need trimming, flower beds need serious weeding, general clean up stuff from the yard, pergola needs repairing, etc. Oh well...eventually will get it done I hope.

Marianne don't worry if you don't get to the heel point on the socks. We can work on socks while we visit along with our scarves. In fact, between all the chatting we will be doing the scarves might be in danger of frogging!



Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, head on over after Mass, C is busy making her list, LOL...
> 
> I tried to mow yesterday, but the battery was dead on the mower, guess it was a clue to work on knitting instead, LOL. But the battery is now charged and ready for use. C will do the poop-scooping in the fenced area of the yard, she forbids me to help with that and she does the "push" mowing also as when they put the fence up they made the gate to small for the rider to go through. We have been debating about extending the area, but that just makes more work on C and I really don't think that is a good idea. We have a little over an acre of land, most is open but a small part is natural wooded (not cleared) I do trim the limbs back so that I can pass under without worry of getting bonked in the head though :thumbup: It takes about an hour to completely do all the yard work, but with all the rain I'm afraid I'll have to mow high the first pass, then drop down for the second, oh well, I have my mp3 player charged and ready, have a bottle of water frozen so that it will stay cold, so I can kick back and enjoy the ride :lol: :-D :thumbup:
> Gwen, I cast on a sock last night, hope to have it up to the heel so I can have you help me with that frustrating (for me) part!! C saw the pattern and moaned, her reaction was "Seriously??" :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now we know, thanks for the photo! I have managed to train my puppy to respect balls of wool, he is a Cardigan Corgi


Awwwww, Ringo!!!!! Whom else's bottom is that in the lower part of the photo?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.

Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) . 

I decided to border this one all around with one color to see what it looks like. It looks heavier with the border but I don't mind it. 

I used some bernat mosaic and picked up the colors from that yarn with some red heart (yes, hiding her head) I use red heart worsted all the time. The price is right, it is warm and works well for scarves in this part of the world.

I also got my Son to order the beautiful dreambird pattern and it looks a little overwhelming as I am not a pattern follower. However, I am going to learn to do the feathers- not sure when but decided I love that scarf so much I am going to make it a project for me. (that is if I can figure it out. I know that 2 or 3 of us ordered the pattern so maybe we can figure it out together. I am really a weird knitter - self taught and hate to follow patterns -- oh well maybe it is time to take on a difficult one. 

It is foggy here , which is another sign that things are warming up here in Calgary. Actually it reminds me of Vancouver BC weather -in the winter. Not cold though. Some of the birds are arriving back from the south. waiting to see the robins and the hawk pair that always nest near us. I watch for them every year as they use the same nest. I always pray they arrive safely from their long long journey.

It makes me wonder whether any of you in the south might have seen exactly the same birds - quite a thought eh? (oops I said eh' again. 

Here is my latest attempt at the wingspan. let me know whether you like it with the border - it gives an entirely different appearance. not sure I like it as well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Purl, that is such a great festival! Love your bowl! Perfect for yarn. The colors are so pretty.
> 
> Sounds like you have bounced back are feeling back to normal. Safe trip home friend. you will be leaving just in time. Looks like the hot weather is coming early this year.
> 
> Pontuf


I felt lousy for a week and then woke up one day feeling better and it has continued. Have an X-ray on Monday and see the doctor on Wednesday. Do you stay in Scottsdale for the summer or do you have a northern get away?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible for the one who missed seeing the one part of the exam. Heartbreaking. When will they offer the exam again and do you think they will re-take it? Now the wait for you but surely you did well. I don't know if here in the US you have to take an exam to be a beekeeper. It certainly sounded as if you were prepared for the exam and will keep you in prayer that all went well. Do remember to keep us posted! Now enjoy your knitting time!



ptofValerie said:


> Well loves, I'm not long home and my head is pickled! The beekeeping exam was held this morning and 20 of the class were registered. It was a 3 hr writen paper and tough enough. 1 compulsory question and then a choice of 4 from 5 so little wriggle-room. I wrote for the entire time but with a pass-mark of 70%, there's not much room for error. After all was completed, we all went to the local restaurant for coffee, something to eat and the inevitable discussion and it was at that point that one of realised she hadn't even seen the 2nd part of the compulsory (is that spelt correctly!!) question. Nerves. We are all so sorry about that as she'd worked so hard. We won't know the outcome until August and it is all behind me so now I can KNIT!! I'm going to do a wee bit of shopping and then come home and flop- if I can summon the energy to flop. I have the baby's dress cast on and I'll work on that as the skirt is mostly stocking-stitch but the tension needs to be perfect. I can anticipate having to unravel at some point. Can I 'frog'?? Our frogs don't say 'ribbit'!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yum, all those good recipes. We too feed the hummers. How did it get to be April already? Refinished coffee table and two end tables. Sanded night stand yesterDay. Hope to finish it today. That will be last of redecoratin, then I can knit.
Wish I could join you ay Sam's in July but just too far. Enjoy!
Sassafras/Sassy Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley the wingspan is beautiful. The border makes it look more like stained glass; very different than the original pattern but very nice too.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello.........not been on all last week have been fighting the Flu, in spite of having had flu jab, and a sinus infection, finally starting to feel better, so might be able to keep up with this weeks tea
> party,I hope that you all have had a good week, hugs and kind thoughts to those who need them,
> Its a bright sunny if chilly Saturday morning,washing out on the line, house tidy so just a quiet weekend for me
> 
> ...


OMG, Agnes!!! Can't wait to make this for some special occasion!!!!! Thanks for sharing! Too bad there isn't a little "Smiley" licking her fingers


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How terrible for the one who missed seeing the one part of the exam. Heartbreaking. When will they offer the exam again and do you think they will re-take it? Now the wait for you but surely you did well. I don't know if here in the US you have to take an exam to be a beekeeper. It certainly sounded as if you were prepared for the exam and will keep you in prayer that all went well. Do remember to keep us posted! Now enjoy your knitting time!


Good luck on your exam. I feel for the poor lady who didn't see the other page. I did that in high school and I remember it as if it was yesterday- our final exams of Grade 12 which was the final school year. I squeeked by at 57% and the principal of the school let me write it again, and i got a good mark, even though it was never registered, he did put a codicile on the bottom of my school marks which I was to use to go on to university. that could never happen now from what I gather. I was given the benefit of the doubt and the two marks were averaged. I will never forget how my stomach just dropped. Tell her she has *someone in Canada who understands exactly how she is feeling*! I felt as if my life was over -- I was l7 years old - and that was many many many years ago. Maybe that is why I double check everything, and even do the same with the workshops. hard lesson learned!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How terrible for the one who missed seeing the one part of the exam. Heartbreaking. When will they offer the exam again and do you think they will re-take it? Now the wait for you but surely you did well. I don't know if here in the US you have to take an exam to be a beekeeper. It certainly sounded as if you were prepared for the exam and will keep you in prayer that all went well. Do remember to keep us posted! Now enjoy your knitting time!


I see you are on-line Gwenie. Anyone can keep bees here but the Associations encourage everyone to do the preliminary training, at least and after a couple of years, progress to the intermediate. The contrast in the learning levels is massive. A bit like comparing examinations taken by 11-year-olds to those taken by 18-year-olds. The intermediate examination can be taken again in July at the annual summer school but I don't think the results are available until August. Our examination today was a provincial and the national equivalent is at the summer school. Better to put it all to the back of the mind. Now about to go and do the bit of shopping. Much love.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> It's supposed to be 68 here today but winds 20-30 with gusts to 40 so won't be doing yard work today. We have a chance of rain every day for the next 9 days hopefully we will get some! My daffodils are about 2-3 inches tall and about ready to bloom. If we don't have rain by tomorrow afternoon I will water so that it's done before my treatment on Monday.  Then it should rain for sure right?
> 
> Am going to make tatertot casserole for the week along with meatloaf. Oldest DS couldn't decide so said make both. Will make myself a small pot of pasta and won't have to cook at all for a few days.
> 
> Need to change bed and put laundry away before DH gets home from school. Took girls to the groomer for a spa day which Trixie hates, but she looks so much nicer after a bath and haircut! Back later


All 3 of our dogs need a spa day, LOL... our groomer is booked solid for the next 2 weeks though so they have to wait their turn :thumbdown:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The cook at my sorority house used to make corn fritters for lunch sometimes. Delicious! She also made donuts with mashed potatoes in the recipe. When we came down to get our coffee on those mornings, she'd put your donuts in to fry and by the time you came out with your coffee and juice ,there would be your hot donuts. I wish I'd been smart enough to get her recipes, but I was a clueless college student. One of my aunts used to make donuts the same way, and no one ever got her recipe and she never wrote it down. Too bad we aren't born with just a little more "smarts" when it comes to things like that - now they are gone and it's too late to ask. Paula


Paula, if you wouldn't mind sharing the generation of the woman from your sorority house (private message me if you want), I'd be happy to do a little detective work for your donut recipe. I collect old church cookbooks and maybe I could find something in one of them. My mom passed away in 2010 at the age of 93 and I have some of the early cookbooks she used, as well...never know, I might find something for you


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When DH and I first married we had 2 riding mowers since we combined two complete households. We would ride/mow the 3 acres together waving as we passed each other; it was rather comical. Right now our property is in need of a serious few days of clean up. Between medical issues and DH's work schedule it is a mess. Shrubs need trimming, flower beds need serious weeding, general clean up stuff from the yard, pergola needs repairing, etc. Oh well...eventually will get it done I hope.
> 
> Marianne don't worry if you don't get to the heel point on the socks. We can work on socks while we visit along with our scarves. In fact, between all the chatting we will be doing the scarves might be in danger of frogging!


Oh so true Gwen!! C strongly suggested that I forget the socks for this time, said she can't wait to see the scarf!! She may have a good point there, but then she usually does :thumbup:

I love to garden, is one of the reasons that C picked this house for us to share. I'd have been so unhappy if she had chosen the condo that she really wanted. But what she sees as a chore is fun for me, love to trim and shape the trees and bushes, makes for interesting forms at times, LOL. I do miss my gazebo, landlord does not want me to put permanent structures up so have to wait till we find our forever home to have another!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


Shirley the wingspan is beautiful, love the colors!! I have to admit I have never changed colors in a pattern, something I will have to overcome someday I know!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley,I really like the wingspan with the border. It looks very dramatic with the border--striking, in fact.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


I LOVE your wingspan. The border gives it a different look - I'd keep it  Lovely work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I so wish I could go to your get together. I belonged to a couple of quilting forums and in 2000 one of the girls from the Maritimes mentioned how much fun it would be if we could have a retreat. I walked by the local private school that had sleeping facilities, walked in and booked it - thinking I might get l0 or l2 people from the Calgary Strathmore area - posted in on the forums. We ended up with 58 women coming from 3 States, and every Province in Canada. It became an annual retreat and some of us originals still attend. We had so much fun. None of us had met each other and not one of the people I met looked anything like I expected. We had each person who was going to attend post a childhood picture and at the retreat we gave out a prize for the person who the right names with the right picture. We had classes organized, a dinner out and so much fun. We made a quilt for the college - it was 4 days and I will never forget it. I will likely choke up when I read about your get together as you are all friends now.

One woman who I thought was tiny and slender - was 6.2 as an example. We had prizes - the girls made 'goody bags' full of stuff the ladies brought with them. we have 3 Calgary girls meet the planes l- It was such a wonderful experience and we made life long friends. I would so love to join you all, but at my age and with the long long way to go it just isn't possible.



Gweniepooh said:


> When DH and I first married we had 2 riding mowers since we combined two complete households. We would ride/mow the 3 acres together waving as we passed each other; it was rather comical. Right now our property is in need of a serious few days of clean up. Between medical issues and DH's work schedule it is a mess. Shrubs need trimming, flower beds need serious weeding, general clean up stuff from the yard, pergola needs repairing, etc. Oh well...eventually will get it done I hope.
> 
> Marianne don't worry if you don't get to the heel point on the socks. We can work on socks while we visit along with our scarves. In fact, between all the chatting we will be doing the scarves might be in danger of frogging!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I so wish I could go to your get together. I belonged to a couple of quilting forums and in 2000 one of the girls from the Maritimes mentioned how much fun it would be if we could have a retreat. I walked by the local private school that had sleeping facilities, walked in and booked it - thinking I might get l0 or l2 people from the Calgary Strathmore area - posted in on the forums. We ended up with 58 women coming from 3 States, and every Province in Canada. It became an annual retreat and some of us originals still attend. We had so much fun. None of us had met each other and not one of the people I met looked anything like I expected. We had each person who was going to attend post a childhood picture and at the retreat we gave out a prize for the person who the right names with the right picture. We had classes organized, a dinner out and so much fun. We made a quilt for the college - it was 4 days and I will never forget it. I will likely choke up when I read about your get together as you are all friends now.
> 
> One woman who I thought was tiny and slender - was 6.2 as an example. We had prizes - the girls made 'goody bags' full of stuff the ladies brought with them. we have 3 Calgary girls meet the planes l- It was such a wonderful experience and we made life long friends. I would so love to join you all, but at my age and with the long long way to go it just isn't possible.


You will be dearly missed Shirley, was so hoping you would be able to come and join us! Pictures will be abundant I'm sure!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! It is 10:00 a.m. here and all I've managed to get done thus far is eat my apple with peanut butter, have my beloved "cuppa" and save a bunch more recipes from you all  Oh yes, I did get the variegated Regia lace yarn wound up on my ball winder and got that little knotty problem taken care of. I fished around for the end of the yarn, inside the center of the skein, and ended up with more 'yarn vomit' than skein left. I found the knot and with the help of a magnifying glass, got it undone and now the yarn is wound and is ready for the Dreambird shawl. I discovered the darkest 'base color,' if you will, is a charcoal gray. I'm thinking the navy blue maybe won't set it off very much as the Regia is the yarn I plan to use for the feathers...just taking it as it comes off my ball so each feather will be different...even with the charcoal gray thrown in there. Since the Regia yarn has a 'crimp' to it, maybe a straight, smooth lighter color should be used for the background??? At first I was thinking navy or black but now I don't know. Your thoughts?


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Great Idea for a bird feeder! I was thinking of putting one up but then I read an article in our local NH paper where the Fish and Game Dept was telling people to take down the feeders by April 1st because of the number of bears that are looking for a snack!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the yarn?


gottastch said:


> Good morning! It is 10:00 a.m. here and all I've managed to get done thus far is eat my apple with peanut butter, have my beloved "cuppa" and save a bunch more recipes from you all  Oh yes, I did get the variegated Regia lace yarn wound up on my ball winder and got that little knotty problem taken care of. I fished around for the end of the yarn, inside the center of the skein, and ended up with more 'yarn vomit' than skein left. I found the knot and with the help of a magnifying glass, got it undone and now the yarn is wound and is ready for the Dreambird shawl. I discovered the darkest 'base color,' if you will, is a charcoal gray. I'm thinking the navy blue maybe won't set it off very much as the Regia is the yarn I plan to use for the feathers...just taking it as it comes off my ball so each feather will be different...even with the charcoal gray thrown in there. Since the Regia yarn has a 'crimp' to it, maybe a straight, smooth lighter color should be used for the background??? At first I was thinking navy or black but now I don't know. Your thoughts?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! It is 10:00 a.m. here and all I've managed to get done thus far is eat my apple with peanut butter, have my beloved "cuppa" and save a bunch more recipes from you all  Oh yes, I did get the variegated Regia lace yarn wound up on my ball winder and got that little knotty problem taken care of. I fished around for the end of the yarn, inside the center of the skein, and ended up with more 'yarn vomit' than skein left. I found the knot and with the help of a magnifying glass, got it undone and now the yarn is wound and is ready for the Dreambird shawl. I discovered the darkest 'base color,' if you will, is a charcoal gray. I'm thinking the navy blue maybe won't set it off very much as the Regia is the yarn I plan to use for the feathers...just taking it as it comes off my ball so each feather will be different...even with the charcoal gray thrown in there. Since the Regia yarn has a 'crimp' to it, maybe a straight, smooth lighter color should be used for the background??? At first I was thinking navy or black but now I don't know. Your thoughts?


What color is the regia? what about a lighter grey, or one of the colors in the regia? is it just one color and if so, what color? That is the part I love the best about knitting is combining colors. I sometimes use too many colors. there is a grey dream bird on ravelry that is gorgeous. Black and two shades of grey, or dark brown and two shades of cream, beige, brown, even a rust. and on and on.

I have a friend who wears nothing but navy blue . red and and white. and I think I am going to do the wingspan with a variety of reds in the center with a white triangle (small) in the center and bordered by the navy . not sure if it would be too busy.

She is such a beautiful looking woman, I can see her wearing so many lovely colors. to each his own.

I have a daughter who wears browns, beiges, grey, (different shades) and black. I itch to put colors on her . She is very beautiful and has her own style so I will do her one in light grey, darker grey and black. She will wear it then.

Isn't it great that we are all so different? color is so much part of my life and always has been. I itch to get going on the dream bird. 58th anniversary coming up as well as my birthday in Aug. hubby told the kids rather than roses, or smelly stuff, a gift certificate at the lys would be much appreciated. So hopefully they listened. If not he will get the yarn I want.

I rarely put a lot of money into yarn, as I like to have the pattern (hopefully original) as the center - amazing what you can do with less expensive yarn if you knit it with a pattern.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Think I will try that chicken recipe. Thanks Sam.
We feed our wild birds...so much fun to see. We finally added another dish on the feeder...our birds are fussy. One has only sun flower seeds in it the other has a mixture.
Think I will help the little girl down the road make the feeder from the post you sent. Easy and fun.

Any one know how to get rid of fire ants? Our Palm trees are full of them. They bite.
So far it doesn't look like rain... but it's only 5:30 AM.I want to finish weeding a small area in the front yard. 
Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> All 3 of our dogs need a spa day, LOL... our groomer is booked solid for the next 2 weeks though so they have to wait their turn :thumbdown:


I book the next appt when I pick them up, ours is hard to get into also. She is from Brazil, she was a vet there did not want to do the schooling and boards again here. here. She is wonderful with the dogs and has a fabulous set up. She does boarding also, can probably hold 25 dogs at once.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - why does ben need to be in isolation and can that be done at home?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam. It must just be that his one count was so low and apparently that wasn't good. I don't know why but I do know the hospital is often the worst place to be for getting germs and some really horrible ones so perhaps now they let them go home and just keep them in their house without other people coming over. Probably a lot less expensive and they must have found that it works in this type of problem??? Medicine is always changing what they do and just when you get used to isolation meaning one thing it suddenly means another. Hadn't thought, but perhaps insurance cuts out after a certain point too, so if the parents and patient comply this keeps costs down.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ann bar said:


> Think I will try that chicken recipe. Thanks Sam.
> We feed our wild birds...so much fun to see. We finally added another dish on the feeder...our birds are fussy. One has only sun flower seeds in it the other has a mixture.
> Think I will help the little girl down the road make the feeder from the post you sent. Easy and fun.
> 
> ...


My dad has a place in Florida and they get them there too. He says they put something on the lawn with a spreader every six months to keep them away. Your local garden/lawn store should be able to help you. If not let me know and I will find out the name of the stuff fir you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MY goodness, Luke is growing like a weed and changing so fast!



Designer1234 said:


> I itch to get going on the dream bird. 58th anniversary coming up as well as my birthday in Aug. hubby told the kids rather than roses, or smelly stuff, a gift certificate at the lys would be much appreciated. So hopefully they listened. If not he will get the yarn I want.


I am hoping to get into my stash today--still have to find out how much "leftover" I have--as I haven't decided on the background yet. I'm thinking maybe a nice fawn brown, but have to put the feather yarns with it to see. (I should not be starting anything new but finishing my WIPs and patterns...ops: ) I have had the Wingspan pattern (more than one version of it!) for months now and have yet to actually do it...

I hope your kids do listen! I love flowers but hate when someone cuts them just so I can look at them--I'd much rather have them keep living on the plant. This Easter, I got a calla lily in a pot and am waiting to see the blooms fully open (must keep Yuckl out of it!). I don't wear perfume or use scented soaps unless I make them myself, and people who know me well enough to give me gifts are generally pretty good at choosing.

We are having an absolutely terrible allergy season here. I never had any allergies until I came here and encountered species I had not lived around before. Junipers! Augh. Our weatherman said the other night that we have the longest tree pollen season in the country. Oh, yay. :roll:

Dagnabbit, I know there are other things I wanted to comment on, but they escape me just now. CRAFT strikes again! lol

I must get to the vacuuming and the litter box and take out the trash and then see about getting some Good Work done!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate, he is such a love!! Makes me want to hug him and hear him giggle.



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My dad has a place in Florida and they get them there too. He says they put something on the lawn with a spreader every six months to keep them away. Your local garden/lawn store should be able to help you. If not let me know and I will find out the name of the stuff fir you.


We went to the garden shop yesterday...there are so many products available. Most tell you to wait until it's very dry to put the product on...we get so much rain that it will be months before that will happen. I would be interested to know what your dad uses.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Good morning and good evening to all - I started this two hours ago--everyone is very chatty today!



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 5 April 13
> 
> I found this website  thought maybe some of you would like to make a bird feeder or two  they look really easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam for a great opening once again! Love the bird feeder idea, the one using a plastic soda bottle and wooden spoons. Yesterday I was out in the snow shopping for bird feeders and out door gardening equipment and the sticker shock is still vibrating through my head. My wooden spoons need replacing and the birds won't mind so I will make this, actually very cute, bird feeder. Your Kiwi fizz drink is a must try as well as the Grilled Lemon Chicken.

gottastch - thanks for your Fajita spice mix--definitely something I will make--there are so many uses. I made the Taco recipe of last week made of Pillsbury crescents and your spice mix would have been perfect for added flavor to the ground beef. I checked the end of last weeks posts and saw your picture of the snow coming down yesterday. This is how my day went: for the last month I had been holding off doing my oil change because I get a free car wash but since I no longer park in a heated garage it was best to wait until the weather warmed up. So I chose yesterday, it was well above freezing, cloudy sky but no rain. Got to the station, sat down and started knitting on these socks I never seem to finish and after a while looked out the window to see these big white things flopping down from the sky--dang! I washed my car anyway since it was free but continued on my errands thinking it would end soon but the snow kept coming.... :?

Gweniepooh - The Knit-a-palooza at Sam's sounds like a really fun thing to do and the event of the year. Sam, do you have room for tents?? I have a tent that hasn't seen the outdoors for over 20 years--maybe it's nylon has deteriorated, but it is a thought. How many of us are committed to going--so far??

Sorlenna - Love your idea of a birthday cake! and Sam your favorite Sour Cherry pie instead of cake is also shared by my brother since he was little--loved his cherry pie made from mom's home canned cherries.

5mm - wow those Apple Fritters are tempting! Yum! What kind of oil do you use? This recipe would go well with the topic started by Designer1234 this past week, "Mom's clothesline - do you remember this?" which I have been enjoying--it's amazing how these memories come flooding back.

purl2diva - Love your new "yarn" bowl--just where is the Tempe Festival of the Arts?? Florida? certainly it wasn't 80 to 90 degrees in Wisconsin?

jomacoy - Tinkerbell--what a cute name for a little dog. Kitties and doggies share our interest in yarn--youbetcha!

Marianne818 - glad to hear you are doing so well that you can be mowing your lawn!! We haven't put away our shovels yet--maybe in June.

Designer1234 - your wing span is gorgeous--really tempting project but I unpacked my "stash" yesterday and it filled up the entire rack designated in my new laundry room and I'm not finished yet--there's yarn everywhere and I still have a storage space to empty--so adding another project won't be soon. Thanks for sharing.

Whew! I made it through to page 13 and what a wonderful adventure once again--everyone is chipper and full of ideas. Now I must get something done.......off to make my Kiwi Fizz drink!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


What a precious baby! He keeps getting cuter. I am a GM wannabee also....but nothing on near the horizon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ann bar said:


> We went to the garden shop yesterday...there are so many products available. Most tell you to wait until it's very dry to put the product on...we get so much rain that it will be months before that will happen. I would be interested to know what your dad uses.


He used Ortho fire ant killer


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer love your wingspan, the border sets the other colors off very nicely!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Sam. It must just be that his one count was so low and apparently that wasn't good. I don't know why but I do know the hospital is often the worst place to be for getting germs and some really horrible ones so perhaps now they let them go home and just keep them in their house without other people coming over. Probably a lot less expensive and they must have found that it works in this type of problem??? Medicine is always changing what they do and just when you get used to isolation meaning one thing it suddenly means another. Hadn't thought, but perhaps insurance cuts out after a certain point too, so if the parents and patient comply this keeps costs down.


When someone has been undergoing chemo for extended periods and blood transfusions, their immune system is too low to fight off any germs that come along into their space. Keeping someone in that condition in isolation is their best bet for healing and coming back into good health. Because the body has been so weakened, they can not fight off even minor infections and still be left with energy to heal. When the white blood cell count comes within normal ranges, then the body is healthier but care not to "catch" something is always priority. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j, the oil used must be gotten to a good tempurature without it being too hot to burn. I just use canola oil or sunflower oil or some such oil as that. A vegetable oil of any kind is ok too. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not big on going for haircuts either, but am always gld when it's done...haven't had tatertot casserole since H.S. I will have to check out a recipe...I have a meatloaf in the freezer so will get that out too..I've started putting a piquant sauce on top of the meatloaf and it's so good.

http://www.food.com/recipe/greaseless-meatloaf-with-piquant-sauce-178813

Sometimes I just use chilli sauce with dijon mustard with a little fresh grated nutmeg and slather it on and the put it under the broiler for a minute to thicken.

Your spring is earlier than ours -- hyacinths just peeking out of the ground.



Pup lover said:


> It's supposed to be 68 here today but winds 20-30 with gusts to 40 so won't be doing yard work today. We have a chance of rain every day for the next 9 days hopefully we will get some! My daffodils are about 2-3 inches tall and about ready to bloom. If we don't have rain by tomorrow afternoon I will water so that it's done before my treatment on Monday. Then it should rain for sure right?
> 
> Am going to make tatertot casserole for the week along with meatloaf. Oldest DS couldn't decide so said make both. Will make myself a small pot of pasta and won't have to cook at all for a few days.
> 
> Need to change bed and put laundry away before DH gets home from school. Took girls to the groomer for a spa day which Trixie hates, but she looks so much nicer after a bath and haircut! Back later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it --- that plum color is certainly going to go into my Dreambird --- so pretty!!



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of "our boy" Kate. They do take a abit of energy. Don't know how my DD does it with 5.

quote=KateB]Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

hello all, I am back to one handed typing for a few days. my surgery went well but seems to be the most painful of all. hand is extremely swollen. this shall pass though and i will be back to crocheting in no time .

fire ants are a real nuisance, we have had success with the ortho as well. for non chemical we have used grits, just put a ring around the mound and they take it back as food. seemed to work.

luke is adorable. how old is he? we have 3 grands that visit ranging from 4 months to 7 years. as much as we enjoy them it is good to send them home after a while.

the recipes look great and i will have to try them soon. i am not a big fan of grilled food but eat it from time to time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am in love with your bowl. It is so beautiful and useful. I must say you blew my mind when I read how warm it was. You cannot much more south in Wisconsin than I am and my temperatures were not any where near that warm. Ah, Tempe Festival.


We went to the Tempe Art Festival every year, also the one near Scotsdale,. Can't for the life of me remember the name ( will remember it in the middle of the night).Paradise Valley??? We had a ball in tempe -- I saw so many wonderful things there. one year we were so tired and hot dh went and bought the 4 of us a beer each(none of us were beer drinkers) and we sat on the curb and drank them. I never had a beer taste so good!

My favorite artsy place was the Gallery in the Sun (de grazia's work) in Tucson,and Tubac, but both those art festivals in the Phoenix area were wonderful. we waited every year for them. I always wanted to live in an art community -- hmm wonder if I would have been a hippy in those days gone by. doubt it - I was too uptight for that type of lifestyle. not so much now.

You are bringing back a lot of memories with all your posts this morning. such a great place to join in -- not too busy today, all our workshops are working well, and nothing to do for Sam's until next week when we open the thread on Main to tell people about the wingspan class. All the workshops until July are confirmed and we have some really really interesting ones planned, if I do say so myself.

I have time to knit today and tomorrow. Might do some watercolor. Love days when I have time to do my own thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Luke picture --- what a cutie he still is!!



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At this point it is a small group; counting Sam there will be 9 of us; gotta start somewhere! I will be sending out motel accommocation choices in the near future to folks who've indicated they intend to attend. I believe Sam has said okay to tents/campers if anyone wants to campout but *clear it again through him please.* It would be wonderful if you could come as well as others. I'm working on the itinerary now and will send it to everyone once it is set. It may be a little while before it is all confirmed (the itinerary) though I made a number of calls today.



Ask4j said:


> Good morning and good evening to all - I started this two hours ago--everyone is very chatty today!
> 
> Thanks Sam for a great opening once again! Love the bird feeder idea, the one using a plastic soda bottle and wooden spoons. Yesterday I was out in the snow shopping for bird feeders and out door gardening equipment and the sticker shock is still vibrating through my head. My wooden spoons need replacing and the birds won't mind so I will make this, actually very cute, bird feeder. Your Kiwi fizz drink is a must try as well as the Grilled Lemon Chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Well loves, I'm not long home and my head is pickled! The beekeeping exam was held this morning and 20 of the class were registered. It was a 3 hr writen paper and tough enough. 1 compulsory question and then a choice of 4 from 5 so little wriggle-room. I wrote for the entire time but with a pass-mark of 70%, there's not much room for error. After all was completed, we all went to the local restaurant for coffee, something to eat and the inevitable discussion and it was at that point that one of realised she hadn't even seen the 2nd part of the compulsory (is that spelt correctly!!) question. Nerves. We are all so sorry about that as she'd worked so hard. We won't know the outcome until August and it is all behind me so now I can KNIT!! I'm going to do a wee bit of shopping and then come home and flop- if I can summon the energy to flop. I have the baby's dress cast on and I'll work on that as the skirt is mostly stocking-stitch but the tension needs to be perfect. I can anticipate having to unravel at some point. Can I 'frog'?? Our frogs don't say 'ribbit'!


My goodness me that is a long time to wait for a result. 
And strictly speaking the frogs down here that I know don't really 'ribbit' more of a 'crrrikit'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Awwwww, Ringo!!!!! Whom else's bottom is that in the lower part of the photo?


that is my big mutt- Rufus


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Just home from shopping and haven't had time to read everything yet. Saw this on Pinterest and thought someone here might like it.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

So beautiful,Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


Mine is going to seem so tame in comparison- I have only one colour in the worsted weight. But I do love these colours you have chosen, Shirley!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Gwen you are right it does look like stained glass.



Gweniepooh said:


> Shirley the wingspan is beautiful. The border makes it look more like stained glass; very different than the original pattern but very nice too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am going to make these fritters as a treat for Pat this afternoon. I usually make corn fritters but this sounds so good, think I will surprise him. thanks for the recipe Zoe. looks good too. Shirley



5mmdpns said:


> How about some apple fritters for some fruit lovers! Top with the icing if you like them sweet! Friend sent this to me. Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There is nothing more wonderful than a warm apple fritter with a cup of coffee or tea in the morning. Now you can make your own. My mom made these for us as far back as I can remember and when I make them today, it brings back so many memories. Funny how food can do that, isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good luck on your exam. I feel for the poor lady who didn't see the other page. I did that in high school and I remember it as if it was yesterday- our final exams of Grade 12 which was the final school year. I squeeked by at 57% and the principal of the school let me write it again, and i got a good mark, even though it was never registered, he did put a codicile on the bottom of my school marks which I was to use to go on to university. that could never happen now from what I gather. I was given the benefit of the doubt and the two marks were averaged. I will never forget how my stomach just dropped. Tell her she has *someone in Canada who understands exactly how she is feeling*! I felt as if my life was over -- I was l7 years old - and that was many many many years ago. Maybe that is why I double check everything, and even do the same with the workshops. hard lesson learned!


I also failed to notice I had missed a compulsory question in an English exam for 'University Entrance' sat reworking answers for half an hour at the end- never dawned why I had so much spare time, until we were discussing the answers as we left the examination hall. What a ghastly sinking feeling.The results were aggregated, so that 15 or so marks I missed pulled me down to an over all fail. That had been a very bad year at school that year- ran seriously foul of the Head and her Deputy for daring to joke about a detention I landed because my hat was deemed un wearable. I had folded it too many times to squeeze it into my bag, and it had developed a 'peak' so I failed the uniform inspection on Sports Day- when we would have had to march down to the local Boys High. I wrote a parody of 'The King's Breakfast' by AA Milne- the Head was NOT amused, and I was in detention for ages as a result. Mum finally woke up to the problem when I failed the exam, and pulled all the strings she could to have me transferred to the Co-ed school across town. Then had to struggle with the realisation that boys were ordinary mortals- the Girls' High Head was gay, and had done a good job of indoctrination that boys were off limits...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

KateB, Luke is the sweetest little fella. Wish I could pinch those cheeks. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to make these fritters as a treat for Pat this afternoon. I usually make corn fritters but this sounds so good, think I will surprise him. thanks for the recipe Zoe. looks good too. Shirley


I am planning on making the apple fritters this summer when the crabapples on my tree are ripe. They get big and so juicy and very sweet. They only produce every other year as they rest on the in-between years.

I would think that other fruits could be used too, like pears, pineapple, cherries, mixed fruit cocktail should be good too. You have to give us a report on how your DH liked them! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


Those pots are gorgeous- would make a wonderful yarn bowl. I use mine constantly (birthday surprise from Pat last year) It makes me feel good everytime I see it.

I would think the potter would be wise to find out more about them. Mine is 6 sized and stands really firmly- which is good. it is a good size too. I love it. I also have a couple of tea pots I use which work for the smaller sock balls of yarn. they are real conversation pieces. I love the glaze he used. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is such a lovely picture of 'our boy', as you say he really is growing up!



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Such a cutie!!



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is my six sided yarn bowl which is the best shape I have ever seen for a yarn bowl as it never tips - (others have complained that the round ones sometimes do if the yarn gets tangled an pulls. I absolutely love it. It holds a fairly good sized ball of yarn and I use it constantly. Everytime I look at it I remember how much trouble he went to get exactly the right one for me.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful Bowl Shirley. Would love to fine a sinilar one.



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my six sided yarn bowl which is the best shape I have ever seen for a yarn bowl as it never tips - (others have complained that the round ones sometimes do if the yarn gets tangled an pulls. I absolutely love it. It holds a fairly good sized ball of yarn and I use it constantly. Everytime I look at it I remember how much trouble he went to get exactly the right one for me.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://sodelicio.us/2013/02/little-piggies-swimming-in-nutella-in-a-kit-kat-barrel/
> 
> This is the cake I want for my birthday this year. :mrgreen:


I love this cake Sorlenna! So Cute!!

I want this cake for my birthday next February.

http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/rainbow-cake-in-a-jar/

I love colour! Relieves the February Blahs.

Also another one on this site that will be for chocolate lovers.

http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/100-calorie-2-minute-chocolate-mug-cake/


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my six sided yarn bowl which is the best shape I have ever seen for a yarn bowl as it never tips - (others have complained that the round ones sometimes do if the yarn gets tangled an pulls. I absolutely love it. It holds a fairly good sized ball of yarn and I use it constantly. Everytime I look at it I remember how much trouble he went to get exactly the right one for me.


This is a gorgeous yarn bowl. Your are so lucky!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


Looks like the potter had fun glazing this one- I like the bold contrast of the pinky/red glaze!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I fell in love with it, can't believe that my dh actually remembered and bought it for me. I cried like a baby when I got it,what a sweetheart. And I thought he never listened to me. lol.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just want to stop by and say hello on this gorgeous, unusually sunny day, but still cool. I made a ring, bracelet, and necklace that all match the earrings I learned to make.

Gwenie, thanks so much for organizing our get-together. Wish all could be there but like the idea of skyping so those who can't can join in.

Mostly, I am knitting on the scarf for Lurker's workshop. Well, it is for me or some other lucky person, but I do think I will keep this one as it is my first beautiful lace scarf and with Julie as the teacher, it has special meaning. I plan on knitting it again and then it can be a gift.

Big Hugs to all. Great recipes Sam and all. I'll skip the desserts but I do remember them well. Apple fritters was a favorite for sure. LOL I'm drinking a kale, carrot, grape juice, water, almond milk, flax seed oil, & green powder smoothie. I'm laughing as I write this as I know how that sounds, pretty bad, ay? Actually it is pretty good. I had pineapple to add but sadly it was too ripe. I know now that if the leaves are falling off the top, not to buy it unless you are using it that day.

Great yarn bowls, love to hear about the humming birds. I remember when I was a child we had those up in the Highlands of Haliburton, Canada and that is fairly north.

Agnes, sorry to hear about the flu hitting you hard. Feel better soon.

Sorlenna, how is the wee one with leukemia that you mentioned for prayer coming along??

Well, I'm off to knit. May the cutest little yarn devils find peace today and leave all of you alone. 
Love and Hugs


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

On page 3 of this TP, I was asked by a couple of ladies for my "Mudpie". I have two, so will send both. 

1-1/2 c. crushed Nabisco chocolate fudge wafers
1 tbsp. melted butter
Mix well. Press into 9 inch pie pan and freeze for 1 hour. Fill with 3/4 gallon softened coffee ice cream; smooth top. Return to freezer until solid (about 8-10 hours).
Remove from freezer and cover top with Hot Fudge Topping, unheated. Return to freezer until serving time.
To serve: Dip pan to rim in hot water for 1 minute to loosen pie. Remove to plate for easier cutting. Cut into serving pieces. Top each with real whipped cream and sliver almonds.
This one is sinfully delicious.

Here is the 2nd recipe:

Mississippi Mud Pie

1 qt. coffee ice cream
1 prepared 9" chocolate cookie crust.
1 c. caramel OR butterscotch topping
1 c. fudge sauce
whipped topping, opt.

Spoon the ice cream into theprepared crust and press the ice cream down firmly. Freeze for 15 min. Spoon caramel sauce on top of the ice cream and return pie to the freezer for 15 min. 
Spoon HOT fudge sauce over the top of the entire pie. Freeze the pie until serving time. (Note: This can be stored fo a month) 
Remove the pie from the freezer 15 to 30 min. before serving. Decorate the top with whipped topping if desired. 
Enjoy!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

On page 3 of this TP, I was asked by a couple of ladies for my "Mudpie". I have two, so will send both. 

1-1/2 c. crushed Nabisco chocolate fudge wafers
1 tbsp. melted butter
Mix well. Press into 9 inch pie pan and freeze for 1 hour. Fill with 3/4 gallon softened coffee ice cream; smooth top. Return to freezer until solid (about 8-10 hours).
Remove from freezer and cover top with Hot Fudge Topping, unheated. Return to freezer until serving time.
To serve: Dip pan to rim in hot water for 1 minute to loosen pie. Remove to plate for easier cutting. Cut into serving pieces. Top each with real whipped cream and sliver almonds.
This one is sinfully delicious.

Here is the 2nd recipe:

Mississippi Mud Pie

1 qt. coffee ice cream
1 prepared 9" chocolate cookie crust.
1 c. caramel OR butterscotch topping
1 c. fudge sauce
whipped topping, opt.

Spoon the ice cream into theprepared crust and press the ice cream down firmly. Freeze for 15 min. Spoon caramel sauce on top of the ice cream and return pie to the freezer for 15 min. 
Spoon HOT fudge sauce over the top of the entire pie. Freeze the pie until serving time. (Note: This can be stored fo a month) 
Remove the pie from the freezer 15 to 30 min. before serving. Decorate the top with whipped topping if desired. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just want to stop by and say hello on this gorgeous, unusually sunny day, but still cool. I made a ring, bracelet, and necklace that all match the earrings I learned to make.
> 
> Gwenie, thanks so much for organizing our get-together. Wish all could be there but like the idea of skyping so those who can't can join in.
> 
> ...


And just think, Angora, by the time you have finished this one, your major problem is likely to be which yarn to use- you will be able to do the p2tog tbl in your dreams! Nice to know that having me as teacher makes it special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> On page 3 of this TP, I was asked by a couple of ladies for my "Mudpie". I have two, so will send both...
> Enjoy!


They sound really great, brighteyes! thank you for posting the receipts! I am going to copy them for my daughter.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> shhhhhhhhhh, here is a lil secret -- if you make the apple fritters only half the size, you can have twice as much fun to eat! hahahah, Zoe


What a naughty suggestion! Seriously, I have just finished my half-sandwich lunch and reading about apple fritters has me yearning for some. It has been sooooooo long since I made them and/or corn fritters. Oh dear, I'm salivating!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


Awwww, what kind eyes Rufus has...love his brindle color. Wish I was there to give them both scratchies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunday is dawning - cloudless, although I love the colours- not much point in photographing them! we are now on winter time, and before the month is out we won't have daylight until 7-30 am. It is rising 6-30 am on the adjusted time. Thinking of darowil in Adelaide who has also gone onto winter time and wondering how her anniversary trip has gone, and how her MIL is? Will have to be patient, I think she said they would be away for 4 days.
This is the morning everyone enjoys the extra hour in bed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> DH and I attended the Tempe Festival of the Arts today. It runs for three days, has 200 vendors and attracts 225,000 people. We like to go early on Friday before it gets too hot and the crowds are not so large. It was 83 when we left at 10:00 am and 93 when we got home at 2 pm.
> 
> All kinds of arts and crafts to choose from--jewelry of all kinds, pottery, paintings, clothes, etc. Its fun to see what's there. I started collecting pottery bowls several years ago and use them every day. I bought a bowl for my DD and one for me which I am attaching pictures. Mine is a rice bowl with holes for the chopsticks but I thought--what a perfect yarn bowl. I told the potter what I was going to use it for and he said people have been asking him if he made them. He said he didn't know so many people were interested in knitting!!


What a fun festival, so glad you enjoyed it. The bowls are really attractive, and maybe the potter will be tempted to extend his? range to include specially purposed yarn bowls. The one you have looks great for this purpose anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Awwww, what kind eyes Rufus has...love his brindle color. Wish I was there to give them both scratchies


Rufus mostly is a big softy- he goes into ecstasy when he has a scratch from me down by his tail. People are scared of him because he is big- but he knows which people love dogs, and greets them accordingly- he is a good boy- I had him from 6 weeks at guesstimate, now nearly 12 years old. He tries hard to do what his Mum asks of him- I will miss him when the anno domini catch up with him!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And just think, Angora, by the time you have finished this one, your major problem is likely to be which yarn to use- you will be able to do the p2tog tbl in your dreams! Nice to know that having me as teacher makes it special!


Yes, it really is special. Friends and teachers alike and both from across the Big Blue. I have already been looking at yarn for my next scarf. Going to be a mohair like your pink one. Don't see that particular yarn here but there are lots I like....too many. Darowil, it was special having you for my teacher too. And....Sam, it will be special having you for my teacher also. Won't be long now.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Good luck on your exam. I feel for the poor lady who didn't see the other page. I did that in high school and I remember it as if it was yesterday- our final exams of Grade 12 which was the final school year. I squeeked by at 57% and the principal of the school let me write it again, and i got a good mark, even though it was never registered, he did put a codicile on the bottom of my school marks which I was to use to go on to university. that could never happen now from what I gather. I was given the benefit of the doubt and the two marks were averaged. I will never forget how my stomach just dropped. Tell her she has *someone in Canada who understands exactly how she is feeling*! I felt as if my life was over -- I was l7 years old - and that was many many many years ago. Maybe that is why I double check everything, and even do the same with the workshops. hard lesson learned!


I will indeed, Designer. She looked so crestfallen and no wonder. I remember failing my 1st year botany practical because I interpreted an instruction incorrectly. All went well in the resit. The days when the impact of real life on the examination process will not come back I fear. I'm making a meal. I'm grateful for the freezer this evening and I will do a bit of knitting but certainly not as much as planned. You have a lot on presently. With love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it really is special. Friends and teachers alike and both from across the Big Blue. I have already been looking at yarn for my next scarf. Going to be a mohair like your pink one. Don't see that particular yarn here but there are lots I like....too many. Darowil, it was special having you for my teacher too. And....Sam, it will be special having you for my teacher also. Won't be long now.


I too am waiting on Sam's class- I know I could download the pattern- but it will be nice to do it when Sam is ready to teach us!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus mostly is a big softy- he goes into ecstasy when he has a scratch from me down by his tail. People are scared of him because he is big- but he knows which people love dogs, and greets them accordingly- he is a good boy- I had him from 6 weeks at guesstimate, now nearly 12 years old. He tries hard to do what his Mum asks of him- I will miss him when the anno domini catch up with him!


Hopefully you have some years yet with him


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am planning on making the apple fritters this summer when the crabapples on my tree are ripe. They get big and so juicy and very sweet. They only produce every other year as they rest on the in-between years.
> 
> I would think that other fruits could be used too, like pears, pineapple, cherries, mixed fruit cocktail should be good too. You have to give us a report on how your DH liked them! Zoe


I just made them and Pat is still helping himself. We always love the corn and the shrimp fritters. these are a great change. 
Great recipe.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all! Just managed to drop by for a catchup. Lovely recipes, Sam and others, but I don't expect to be able to try any this week - at my brother's . Today we have been massacring trees and shrubs in the garden some of which have been neglected for 10 years, since my dad died. (Brother has not really had time or inclination to look after the garden or house, typical batchelor pad even though he has been married and is still on good terms with ex- wife. Sad really as I don't think he wanted to divorce, but I can sympathise with his ex as he could be impossible to live with. 
Lurker, did your post imply that we will now be getting magnolia photos? How strange, mine are just starting into bloom after the snow and high winds removed a lot of the buds.
Gwenie, I feel excited about your trip to SAMs even tho' I won't be there in person. Love the frog!
To everyone facing health and family problems, I hope you all fare as well as possible, and send my wishes for the strength to get through. 
Back to trying to catch up now, whilst I can get onto the web. Have a lovely time at the KPTea party, and see you all soon, I hope. Lin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> What a fun festival, so glad you enjoyed it. The bowls are really attractive, and maybe the potter will be tempted to extend his? range to include specially purposed yarn bowls. The one you have looks great for this purpose anyway.


TNS, I got 'the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' out of the library- found a large print copy- which is good- allows me to read without my glasses- the optometrist has put in prisms says I need to correct something, but I get very tired reading, now. Used to be such a bookworm. I have yet really to get into the story- was planning on doing some reading today, if I can wean myself off the computer and KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hopefully you have some years yet with him


He is getting very arthriticky which is one of the reasons he is allowed so much time inside now- who knows how long he has?!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> hello all, I am back to one handed typing for a few days. my surgery went well but seems to be the most painful of all. hand is extremely swollen. this shall pass though and i will be back to crocheting in no time .
> 
> fire ants are a real nuisance, we have had success with the ortho as well. for non chemical we have used grits, just put a ring around the mound and they take it back as food. seemed to work.
> 
> ...


Luke is almost 5 months old now. Hope your hand heals quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


What an adorable face!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello all! Just managed to drop by for a catchup. Lovely recipes, Sam and others, but I don't expect to be able to try any this week - at my brother's . Today we have been massacring trees and shrubs in the garden some of which have been neglected for 10 years, since my dad died. (Brother has not really had time or inclination to look after the garden or house, typical batchelor pad even though he has been married and is still on good terms with ex- wife. Sad really as I don't think he wanted to divorce, but I can sympathise with his ex as he could be impossible to live with.
> Lurker, did your post imply that we will now be getting magnolia photos? How strange, mine are just starting into bloom after the snow and high winds removed a lot of the buds.
> Gwenie, I feel excited about your trip to SAMs even tho' I won't be there in person. Love the frog!
> To everyone facing health and family problems, I hope you all fare as well as possible, and send my wishes for the strength to get through.
> Back to trying to catch up now, whilst I can get onto the web. Have a lovely time at the KPTea party, and see you all soon, I hope. Lin


I rather hope it doesn't because it is so very early for it to flower- normally it comes into flower around August- So once again I will just have to watch and see what happens!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is getting very arthriticky which is one of the reasons he is allowed so much time inside now- who knows how long he has?!


True but I know you will give him the best years, however many they may be


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What an adorable face!


He tries so hard to be a good boy!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He tries so hard to be a good boy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


That is so beautiful - I think I would put a light and dark grey with it. it would be muted, but absolutely gorgeous,and possibly or add a bright yellow or turquoise border or center to the feather. picking up the color - what a beautiful shawl you will make with that. I don't think i would have a dark contrast for someone - what about medium to lightdark grey and light grey and then the beautiful color for the feather with possibly one of the colors from it in the very center, or even one side. (you have me picturing all sorts of wondefful things with that yarn. -gorgous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


grays would be 'safe', what about going wild and picking up some of the purple or do I see a pinky thread coming through?!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the color!



gagesmom said:


> Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Sam, when you said hummingbird you struck a chord with me. I have been feeding them for years. My feeders (14 to20 at a time) hang off the bottom of a balcony over the deck. It is so convenient for me to feed them. I have some that stick on the windows with suction cups, too. I feed hundreds (really!) of the little darlings. They usually start filtering in in April and they will increase in number until late summer, when they start fattening up for their trip south. I would suggest that you get one of the simple Perky Pet feeders. They are not inexpensive, but I find that the hummers like them best. People have given me all those lovely decorative ones and the birds will not even try them out. I boil water and mix two cups of boiling water to 1 cup of sugar and when the sugar is dissolved, add two cups of ice water. At the height of the season I will be using up 2 gallons of nectar a day. My hummers do not like the bought stuff and do not want it colored. Just clear sugar water. The feeders have to be cleaned at least every other day, if not daily. You can find the Perky Pet feeders on line or at most stores that have hummer supplies. This year I am hanging out a thing that has batting in it to help them find nesting material. They use a lot of horsehair for the outside but they need something soft for the inside. Hummers are one of my passions in life! Can you tell?? Nettie


Oh, I'm so envious! Humming birds would be magical. All we get in UK are humming bird hawk moths, which are impressive large moths which move like humming birds (hover) but are not very common and only appear in late summer on certain garden shrubs. I did see real humming birds when I worked in California many years ago, and we spent a weekend at Silver City in the mountains. Just beautiful.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one. 
I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

There are so many colors in that yarn and I think you are right that a lighter gray would be good for the background and then see what I can find for the actual spine of the feather...black maybe? I want to do the feathers in garter stitch and the background in stockinette stitch to really set them off and plan to just pull from the skein for each feather I come upon and let it design itself (unless I don't like how it looks, that is) - lol!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one.
> I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


Beautiful colors! You are coming right along...nice job!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> grays would be 'safe', what about going wild and picking up some of the purple or do I see a pinky thread coming through?!


That would certainly work. I think you might want to choose what you are after and who it is for. The feathers could also be surrounded by an angora yarn to give them depth. the possibilities are endless. you will have to make more than one!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That would certainly work. I think you might want to choose what you are after and who it is for. The feathers could also be surrounded by an angora yarn to give them depth. the possibilities are endless. you will have to make more than one!


Ooooooh Designer, you are going to get me in trouble...so many possibilities  That would be wonderful to find the lighter gray and then find an almost near match to that lighter gray in an angora or anything with a "halo" to it.

Tomorrow is our Easter with my husband's family and it is in the town where that favorite yarn shop of mine is located. He already said we could go early, if I wanted to look...duh, he really had to say that? He should know me better than that by now - LOL! I have the photos of my yarn on my phone so that should be helpful in my search.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks very good.



BlueButterfly said:


> I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one.
> I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ooooooh Designer, you are going to get me in trouble...so many possibilities


i like the idea of an angora, or possibly mohair for the feathers- as you say there are so many possibilities with this design- one could increase the depth of colour as it progresses- if one's stash allowed!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> There are so many colors in that yarn and I think you are right that a lighter gray would be good for the background and then see what I can find for the actual spine of the feather...black maybe? I want to do the feathers in garter stitch and the background in stockinette stitch to really set them off and plan to just pull from the skein for each feather I come upon and let it design itself (unless I don't like how it looks, that is) - lol!


so much fun! I am looking forward to buying a main yarn -- I want to do something different than really bright mixture of colors. Out of my box a bit although who knows what we will all end up with . I think we will have fun. Maybe do a little Kal right here on the tea party and have everyone join in with suggestions. who knows what we would end up with. It looks a bit iffy about having a workshop although she might be willing to allow it if no money is made. we will see how that works out.

I am sure there would be interest . will look into it. but not until after I see what we turn out with here on the tea party. If you are doing it -- I am going to take pictures of the wip's maybe you would too? would be very interesting and lots of fun I think. I just read the pattern again. it doesn't look that terribly difficult if as she says we follow it exactly for the first feather. (*famous last words). I hate following precise patterns so it will be a matter of making myself not quit and to in different directions. (I wonder if my parents dropped me on my head as a baby- they always said I was unusual!! grin)

Interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> so much fun! I am looking forward to buying a main yarn -- I want to do something different than really bright mixture of colors. Out of my box a bit although who knows what we will all end up with . I think we will have fun. Maybe do a little Kal right here on the tea party and have everyone join in with suggestions. who knows what we would end up with. It looks a bit iffy about having a workshop although she might be willing to allow it if no money is made. we will see how that works out.
> 
> I am sure there would be interest . will look into it. but not until after I see what we turn out with here on the tea party. If you are doing it -- I am going to take pictures of the wip's maybe you would too? would be very interesting and lots of fun I think. I just read the pattern again. it doesn't look that terribly difficult if as she says we follow it exactly for the first feather.
> 
> Interesting.


I have forgotten the name of the design! Help! (please)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> so much fun! I am looking forward to buying a main yarn -- I want to do something different than really bright mixture of colors. Out of my box a bit although who knows what we will all end up with . I think we will have fun. Maybe do a little Kal right here on the tea party and have everyone join in with suggestions. who knows what we would end up with. It looks a bit iffy about having a workshop although she might be willing to allow it if no money is made. we will see how that works out.
> 
> I am sure there would be interest . will look into it. but not until after I see what we turn out with here on the tea party. If you are doing it -- I am going to take pictures of the wip's maybe you would too? would be very interesting and lots of fun I think. I just read the pattern again. it doesn't look that terribly difficult if as she says we follow it exactly for the first feather.
> 
> Interesting.


I will try and at least get it started...still have those 5 baby blankets to make before September and a small baby gift for each month of my dear niece's pregnancy as she goes + the other Christmas stocking - yikes. Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to start more WIP I go.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I will try and at least get it started...still have those 5 baby blankets to make before September and a small baby gift for each month of my dear niece's pregnancy as she goes + the other Christmas stocking - yikes. Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to start more WIP I go.....


you have a busy time ahead!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten the name of the design! Help! (please)


It is the "dream bird scarf" -- you can buy it on line and it is about 5.00 Canadian. it is l4 pages long but not all of that is one pattern. check it out - search it - that is how I finally found it. you can see all the different color combinations.

I like the bright blue and grey one a lot too. each one is beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:
 

> It is the "dream bird scarf" -- you can buy it on line and it is about 5.00 Canadian. it is l4 pages long but not all of that is one pattern. check it out - search it - that is how I finally found it. you can see all the different color combinations.
> 
> I like the bright blue and grey one a lot too. each one is beautiful.


here is the child's dream bird done by one of the KP members

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-159538-1.html

it is included in the pattern but no copies are allowed.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you have a busy time ahead!!!!


Yes, I'm hoping DH will drive tomorrow so I can work on the first afghan...a little more than half done now


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, the battery evidently has a dead cell or something major wrong, was able to mow around the house and the fenced area before it died and stayed dead, C drove her 4 wheel drive down to where it died but would not even jump start. So off we go to Lowes to get a new battery, wanted to work in the garden tomorrow but may have to finish mowing instead. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
I guess I missed the idea for the bird feeder, wooden spoons???? Will back track this evening or in the morning, C is ready to leave and don't like to keep anyone waiting. 
Beautiful works, I hope to do the wingspan, but I know I'd be lost trying the one with the feathers :shock: Looking forward to seeing pictures of your works for sure!
Gwen excited that the trip is moving on, wish more could commit but maybe as time gets closer more will be able to sign up! I have a lap top that I can bring so if others bring theirs maybe we could get several on Skype and have an internet link also!! 
Gotta run.. take care.. OH Luke is getting sooooo big!!! Give him a squeeze and kiss from me, I cannot wait to see Allie, hopefully very very soon!!
Love ya all.. M. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to Dreambird

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I cleaned up the suet feeder and put some scraps of yarn in it. I'm hoping the birds that are back will use some of the pieces to "feather" their nests


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also failed to notice I had missed a compulsory question in an English exam for 'University Entrance' sat reworking answers for half an hour at the end- never dawned why I had so much spare time, until we were discussing the answers as we left the examination hall. What a ghastly sinking feeling.The results were aggregated, so that 15 or so marks I missed pulled me down to an over all fail. That had been a very bad year at school that year- ran seriously foul of the Head and her Deputy for daring to joke about a detention I landed because my hat was deemed un wearable. I had folded it too many times to squeeze it into my bag, and it had developed a 'peak' so I failed the uniform inspection on Sports Day- when we would have had to march down to the local Boys High. I wrote a parody of 'The King's Breakfast' by AA Milne- the Head was NOT amused, and I was in detention for ages as a result. Mum finally woke up to the problem when I failed the exam, and pulled all the strings she could to have me transferred to the Co-ed school across town. Then had to struggle with the realisation that boys were ordinary mortals- the Girls' High Head was gay, and had done a good job of indoctrination that boys were off limits...


Oh Lurker, how horrible. Sounds like school days were not " the best days of your life". Clearly you had a marvellous spirit which was not easily cowed. Do you remember the bit of the King's Breakfast where he asks for butter made from the milk of the Alderney? Alderney cows were reputed to give the very richest milk available, with golden cream. There is some dispute now as to whether they actually existed as a breed separate from the Guernsey and closely related Jersey. They are now totally lost after the evacuation of the island in WW2, and we only have Guernseys on Alderney - very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I cleaned up the suet feeder and put some scraps of yarn in it. I'm hoping the birds that are back will use some of the pieces to "feather" their nests


the local birds have stripped out my coconut fibre hanging baskets for their nests- scraps of yarn would be a lot more colourful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Lurker, how horrible. Sounds like school days were not " the best days of your life". Clearly you had a marvellous spirit which was not easily cowed. Do you remember the bit of the King's Breakfast where he asks for butter made from the milk of the Alderney? Alderney cows were reputed to give the very richest milk available, with golden cream. There is some dispute now as to whether they actually existed as a breed separate from the Guernsey and closely related Jersey. They are now totally lost after the evacuation of the island in WW2, and we only have Guernseys on Alderney - very sad.


Yes I was thinking of that as I wrote it, and how you had mentioned that the Alderney cows were a casualty of the occupation. You are quite right High School was not my best time! I thought they should have recognised my literary genius was actually tongue in cheek- but they took it all so seriously!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> KateB, Luke is the sweetest little fella. Wish I could pinch those cheeks. :-D


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is the "dream bird scarf" -- you can buy it on line and it is about 5.00 Canadian. it is l4 pages long but not all of that is one pattern. check it out - search it - that is how I finally found it. you can see all the different color combinations.
> 
> I like the bright blue and grey one a lot too. each one is beautiful.


Thank you for that Shirley, I must look it up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is very striking- I love the subtle changes of colour- a matter of finding the right yarns!



gottastch said:


> This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS, I got 'the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' out of the library- found a large print copy- which is good- allows me to read without my glasses- the optometrist has put in prisms says I need to correct something, but I get very tired reading, now. Used to be such a bookworm. I have yet really to get into the story- was planning on doing some reading today, if I can wean myself off the computer and KP.


I do hope you get into it, but I realise some people are not fond of the way it is written as a series of letters, rather than a conventional narrative. I personally really enjoyed it once I got into it, but had to go back and re-read the first couple of chapters once I had got the hang of it! There is a chance that it will be made into a film; people came over to Guernsey to look at possible locations and some auditions were held for minor parts to be taken by local children, but all has gone very quiet so I wonder whether they will actually continue with it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I printed the photo (above) and will take it with me tomorrow...might find something entirely different. I really like how the black makes those colors stand out...I will let you know how my quest went, when we return home tomorrow. 

DH has requested me to make his favorite Jell-O salad to take tomorrow. Cottage cheese, Cool Whip, Jell-O powder (orange), and drained Mandarin oranges. He also likes it with chopped pecans (he likes the sweet/salty/crunchy/smooth, I think). Since dear mom-in-law can't have nuts or seeds, I will just sprinkle some over the top and she can push them aside to get underneath...or better yet, I will save a few of the orange slices out for garnish on top in the center and make a thin row of the nuts near the outer rim of the bowl...works for me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the local birds have stripped out my coconut fibre hanging baskets for their nests- scraps of yarn would be a lot more colourful!


And perhaps make it a bit easier for the bird watchers to find them? 

I've done the vacuuming and so on and a bit of other work and realized we were nearly out of cat food :!: They have been eating like it's going out of style lately. So I jotted over to the store to pick that up and stopped at Joanns (it's right behind the grocery, and I had a coupon just in case). The clearance yarn was wiped out, a pity since the signs said they'd had sock yarn at 97 cents! I didn't find any yarn so I wandered around a bit and did find some "eraser clay" on clearance...originally 9.99 and marked down to 2.97, plus a 15% off coupon. I've been wanting to do some of the clay handles for my smaller crochet hooks, and this clay bakes up softer and more flexible than the standard oven bake clay (am now wondering if I could also make point protectors from it?!). I shall experiment!

Now I'm off to work on the poncho & shawl a bit (the sunflower slowly makes progress).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


He is such a sweetheart. I love having the grandsons here but it is good when they go home. I usually have to rest after wards too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope you get into it, but I relies some people are not fond of the way it is written as a series of letters, rather than a conventional narrative. I personally really enjoyed it once I got into it, but had to go back and re-read the first couple of chapters once I had got the hang of it! There is a chance that it will be made into a film; people came over to Guernsey to look at possible locations and some auditions were held for minor parts to be taken by local children, but all has gone very quiet so I wonder whether they will actually continue with it.


It is often a matter of 'have they been able to raise the finance'?! I am sure I will get into the book, just need to make reading time!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta run and make my dough for the rolls I'm also taking tomorrow. TTFN (ta, ta for now)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And perhaps make it a bit easier for the bird watchers to find them?
> 
> I've done the vacuuming and so on and a bit of other work and realized we were nearly out of cat food :!: They have been eating like it's going out of style lately. So I jotted over to the store to pick that up and stopped at Joanns (it's right behind the grocery, and I had a coupon just in case). The clearance yarn was wiped out, a pity since the signs said they'd had sock yarn at 97 cents! I didn't find any yarn so I wandered around a bit and did find some "eraser clay" on clearance...originally 9.99 and marked down to 2.97, plus a 15% off coupon. I've been wanting to do some of the clay handles for my smaller crochet hooks, and this clay bakes up softer and more flexible than the standard oven bake clay (am now wondering if I could also make point protectors from it?!). I shall experiment!
> 
> Now I'm off to work on the poncho & shawl a bit (the sunflower slowly makes progress).


as long as it is not the local cat population!
the eraser clay sound interesting- we don't get much of that sort of thing locally- I'd have to go the 30K into the city- but as I keep saying number one priority, is saving the airfare to Sydney.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


That is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> as long as it is not the local cat population!
> the eraser clay sound interesting- we don't get much of that sort of thing locally- I'd have to go the 30K into the city- but as I keep saying number one priority, is saving the airfare to Sydney.


That is a point--birds do need their camouflage!

I'd never have bought the clay if it hadn't been marked down so drastically, even with a coupon. It was just a very lucky find!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about time i got on here - the family is gone - chuckie cheese pizza - a treat for the children. i got up late - went over for breakfast and to work on the pile of crossword puzzles from the local paper - started my "electric sun" tanning routine - heated up some coffee and am now here.

hazy sunsnine today - have the front door open a little - at least the furry ones can get out if need be - but i will need to run the little space heater in the bathroom when i take my shower. 

you can imagine how quiet it is when no one is here - alex is asleep on their couch - is going out to a party later - needs to be rested up for it. how old does someone need to be before they see that burning the candle at both ends leads to no good - especially in the energy field. i told him that once and he had no idea what i was talking about - lol - the bliss of the ignorant college freshman. lol

now to catch up.

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Awwww, what kind eyes Rufus has...love his brindle color. Wish I was there to give them both scratchies


Me too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Such a cutie!!


He is a heart breaker, so cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a point--birds do need their camouflage!
> 
> I'd never have bought the clay if it hadn't been marked down so drastically, even with a coupon. It was just a very lucky find!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Me too


Rufus loves being allowed to say hello to visitors!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my six sided yarn bowl which is the best shape I have ever seen for a yarn bowl as it never tips - (others have complained that the round ones sometimes do if the yarn gets tangled an pulls. I absolutely love it. It holds a fairly good sized ball of yarn and I use it constantly. Everytime I look at it I remember how much trouble he went to get exactly the right one for me.


Beautiful


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


Nice, I have to get one, I like the idea,I have a canister


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> swap it for dark chocolate ( which I don't think you can with Kit Kats) and I'd be in for that one !!!


Kit Kat makes a DARK chocolate version which is to die for!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beila Charna said:


> Kit Kat makes a DARK chocolate version which is to die for!


not sure that it is available in New Zealand! I would have to have a look- but also spotted a new locally made peppermint bar that looks promising- very fond of chocolate and peppermint together- an idea worth exploring- as is the peanut butter caramel fudge icing that Agnes found for the peanut butter cake!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh - I think a pale flesh tone, peach or pink would be a great contrast..



gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do hope you get into it, but I realise some people are not fond of the way it is written as a series of letters, rather than a conventional narrative. I personally really enjoyed it once I got into it, but had to go back and re-read the first couple of chapters once I had got the hang of it! There is a chance that it will be made into a film; people came over to Guernsey to look at possible locations and some auditions were held for minor parts to be taken by local children, but all has gone very quiet so I wonder whether they will actually continue with it.


Loved this book. I do love anything about WWII especially from the English perspective.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope they have your actual yarn in their store---it's always great to be able to see and feel the yarns together.



gottastch said:


> Ooooooh Designer, you are going to get me in trouble...so many possibilities  That would be wonderful to find the lighter gray and then find an almost near match to that lighter gray in an angora or anything with a "halo" to it.
> 
> Tomorrow is our Easter with my husband's family and it is in the town where that favorite yarn shop of mine is located. He already said we could go early, if I wanted to look...duh, he really had to say that? He should know me better than that by now - LOL! I have the photos of my yarn on my phone so that should be helpful in my search.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS so glad your hand surgery went well. Hopefully you'll heal quickly and be back on track with your crocheting and typing. Will keep you in prayer still.

Oh how I hate fire ants and we have to battle them every year. I am extremely allergic to them. I was trimming the hedges up next to the house (had just had knee surgery too) Didn't realize I had stepped on a mound and received over 100 stings. Couldn't run due to the surgery and took forever for DH to get hose over to me to wash them off my legs. Ended up having to call EMTs as I started into anaphylectic shock. Friend happened to call while waiting for ambulance and she got here faster and super dosed me with benedryl which probably saved my life according to EMTs. DH doesn't like me working in the flower bed now. Scared us both.

over


EJS said:


> hello all, I am back to one handed typing for a few days. my surgery went well but seems to be the most painful of all. hand is extremely swollen. this shall pass though and i will be back to crocheting in no time .
> 
> fire ants are a real nuisance, we have had success with the ortho as well. for non chemical we have used grits, just put a ring around the mound and they take it back as food. seemed to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh what a sweet face Rufus has...and the name sure fits! He has tender gentle eyes.



Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


Such sweet looking faces.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus loves being allowed to say hello to visitors!


I like my hellos with a big hug :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were dairy farmers while my Dad was alive -well known far and wide as the Liberty Jersey Farm lineage -- highest butterfat content milk in the county and won many awards in Iowa Dairy Association....I still think Jersey's are the prettiest calves and cows!! I'll have to see if they can be exported to Alderney!



TNS said:


> Oh Lurker, how horrible. Sounds like school days were not " the best days of your life". Clearly you had a marvellous spirit which was not easily cowed. Do you remember the bit of the King's Breakfast where he asks for butter made from the milk of the Alderney? Alderney cows were reputed to give the very richest milk available, with golden cream. There is some dispute now as to whether they actually existed as a breed separate from the Guernsey and closely related Jersey. They are now totally lost after the evacuation of the island in WW2, and we only have Guernseys on Alderney - very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really lovely and appears to be done using the slab technique whic is pretty easy. I may have to try making one sometime at the local pottery class shop.



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my six sided yarn bowl which is the best shape I have ever seen for a yarn bowl as it never tips - (others have complained that the round ones sometimes do if the yarn gets tangled an pulls. I absolutely love it. It holds a fairly good sized ball of yarn and I use it constantly. Everytime I look at it I remember how much trouble he went to get exactly the right one for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope the sunlight lamp helps you.....I seem to have more energy after using mine every day---but it hasn't helped set my sleep clock yet...still hopeful!



thewren said:


> it's about time i got on here - the family is gone - chuckie cheese pizza - a treat for the children. i got up late - went over for breakfast and to work on the pile of crossword puzzles from the local paper - started my "electric sun" tanning routine - heated up some coffee and am now here.
> 
> hazy sunsnine today - have the front door open a little - at least the furry ones can get out if need be - but i will need to run the little space heater in the bathroom when i take my shower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful bowl. I wanna yarn bowl she whines....LOL



gagesmom said:


> Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too....I really like the idea of the six-sided one with the flower petals - maybe we can get a KTP discount?



Gweniepooh said:


> beautiful bowl. I wanna yarn bowl she whines....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now computers can show the color off a bit but what about a olive green color? A light gray also would be nice. I have to admit I'm partial to purples with olive green accents.



gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the recipe's for the "Kiwi Fizz Drink" and the "Lemon Grilled Chicken". Gave our bbq away last year, not sure if I'll buy another one though. Most are huge and there's only my hubby & self. Will see! Have been looking online at the Fuego smaller one, looks large enough for 2 people. They only seem to sell propane gas tank types though and we have natural gas. Maybe that's a ? I should ask KP's if it's possible to convert. Oh dear getting off the subject here, lol.
Hummingbirds are my little lieblings (darling) birds. We love them, they always come and fly in front of the deck windows to let us know that they have returned and do the same when it's time to leave for Florida. I wash my feeders every 3rd or 4th day, some every 2nd day. Depends if they are in the direct sun or not. as "missNettie" also suggested; Perky Pet Feeders are the best. Have also used the plastic strawberry shaped ones from the Dollar Store. They last a year if your lucky but the Hummers seem to love these as well. We also have dozens flying around in our yard, way up in Wasaga Beach and most of the neighbors put feeders out for them. 
Cedarworks also have one of the best that I've tried, will attach a photo later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KTP/computer addiction is why lately I've got audio books though nothing beats being able to turn pages in my opinion. Love books and so does DH. I really want to read Guernsey Literary and Potato Peal Pie Society.



Lurker 2 said:


> TNS, I got 'the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' out of the library- found a large print copy- which is good- allows me to read without my glasses- the optometrist has put in prisms says I need to correct something, but I get very tired reading, now. Used to be such a bookworm. I have yet really to get into the story- was planning on doing some reading today, if I can wean myself off the computer and KP.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS, I got 'the Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society' out of the library- found a large print copy- which is good- allows me to read without my glasses- the optometrist has put in prisms says I need to correct something, but I get very tired reading, now. Used to be such a bookworm. I have yet really to get into the story- was planning on doing some reading today, if I can wean myself off the computer and KP.


Hi Julie. does your library have audio books? You can listen while on the computer or when knitting. I find it makes a nice change from turning the pages. They will never replace books for me as I just love the feel of the paper and the smell when you first open a brand new book.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice BlueButterfly.



BlueButterfly said:


> I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one.
> I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just made them and Pat is still helping himself. We always love the corn and the shrimp fritters. these are a great change.
> Great recipe.


Shrimp fritters sound rather good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I love the idea of it being more like letters. I have all of the letters my mother sent to her sister while she (my mom) lived in Japan right during the Marshal Period. They are so facinating and have often thought how they would make a wonderful short book.



TNS said:


> I do hope you get into it, but I realise some people are not fond of the way it is written as a series of letters, rather than a conventional narrative. I personally really enjoyed it once I got into it, but had to go back and re-read the first couple of chapters once I had got the hang of it! There is a chance that it will be made into a film; people came over to Guernsey to look at possible locations and some auditions were held for minor parts to be taken by local children, but all has gone very quiet so I wonder whether they will actually continue with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, now gottastch...need proportions for the recipe please. It sounds so good and cool.



gottastch said:


> I printed the photo (above) and will take it with me tomorrow...might find something entirely different. I really like how the black makes those colors stand out...I will let you know how my quest went, when we return home tomorrow.
> 
> DH has requested me to make his favorite Jell-O salad to take tomorrow. Cottage cheese, Cool Whip, Jell-O powder (orange), and drained Mandarin oranges. He also likes it with chopped pecans (he likes the sweet/salty/crunchy/smooth, I think). Since dear mom-in-law can't have nuts or seeds, I will just sprinkle some over the top and she can push them aside to get underneath...or better yet, I will save a few of the orange slices out for garnish on top in the center and make a thin row of the nuts near the outer rim of the bowl...works for me


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Shrimp fritters sound rather good.


I use my fritter batter recipe for the corn kernel fritters, the shrimp fritters. The one zoe posted is richer and has cinamon. excellent. Pat is not going to want any dinner -- he is still eating them (so am I) it is nice to be on our own and I don't have to cook and we can 'pig out' as my Dad used to say and eat what we want. One thing - if you eat them all there won't be any way to eat them tomorrow and you can get back to normal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really love your logic about eating Designer! LOL I can follow that line of thinking any day! LOL Maybe I'll make the corn fritters tonight...think I have everything.



Designer1234 said:


> I use my fritter batter recipe for the corn kernel fritters, the shrimp fritters. The one zoe posted is richer and has cinamon. excellent. Pat is not going to want any dinner -- he is still eating them (so am I) it is nice to be on our own and I don't have to cook and we can 'pig out' as my Dad used to say and eat what we want. One thing - if you eat them all there won't be any way to eat them tomorrow and you can get back to normal.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I've enjoyed all of today's posts. So many good things happening. What a tonic for the soul. I am enriched by the entire KTP family. I never even got as far as the knitting. I just about managed to flop and I had a number of phone calls so that made the evening lovely. Off to bed. God Bless. Night-night.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not big on going for haircuts either, but am always gld when it's done...haven't had tatertot casserole since H.S. I will have to check out a recipe...I have a meatloaf in the freezer so will get that out too..I've started putting a piquant sauce on top of the meatloaf and it's so good.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/greaseless-meatloaf-with-piquant-sauce-178813
> 
> ...


Will try the chili sauce with mustard sounds good. My hyacinths are just up not blooming yet lots of things starting though the flowered is up against the house and have brick foundation so I think that helps warm the beds quicker. Plus one is on south side of house


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love these three too. actually they are all beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Kiwifrau! I don't think I've seen you here before. Hope you are enjoying the KTP and will continue to join in the conversations. Sam, our host, starts a new tea party every Friday around 5 p.m. EST and then we continue all week long, day & night! Love new folks joining in too.

I've put out hummingbird feeders inthe past but since the cats we have are such excellent hunters I'm hesitant to do it now. It makes me feel like I'm luring the birds in for the kill. Do love hummingbirds though and collect them in various art forms.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are all so beautiful.



Designer1234 said:


> I love these three too. actually they are all beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've enjoyed all of today's posts. So many good things happening. What a tonic for the soul. I am enriched by the entire KTP family. I never even got as far as the knitting. I just about managed to flop and I had a number of phone calls so that made the evening lovely. Off to bed. God Bless. Night-night.


Have a good sleep my dear.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are two more entirely different. hard to decide if you like them all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank yous to Gwen, Caren and Patches, for your kind comments about our Rufus!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom - it is so good to have you back - hope all is well with you and yours and hopefully we will begin to see more of you - we would really enjoy it - you know there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair - we'll be looking for you.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and all kp'ers,
> 
> Haven't been on kp since November. Great to be back and was so excited to find the tea party. Recipes look great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning pat - i am so envious of your dove - they are one of my favorite birds - love the cooing sound - there is something comforting about it. enjoy your dove - hopefully with their building a nest - maybe you will have baby doves.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, all is well here in Southern California. We have a mamma dove on one of our eves who has decided to build her nest there and I find it comforting to know we can house another family under our roof. They do make a mess but it is temporary and the cooing is a soothing sound. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and the yummy chicken recipe. Got to get ready for Pilates class!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have to try it with the boys caren - thanks.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with every one. Wish I'd have known this when I had all of my bunch at home. Will come in handy with the grandsons though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hi Julie. does your library have audio books? You can listen while on the computer or when knitting. I find it makes a nice change from turning the pages. They will never replace books for me as I just love the feel of the paper and the smell when you first open a brand new book.


I am sure we will have- just a nail in the coffin of accepting I am not the spring chicken of former years! someone asked me if I should not be thinking of Age Concern on my own account- not just Fale's. Got to get my head around that idea! 
I know what you mean about new books, although I do love a good second hand book shop- we had a brilliant one in Christchurch- I found all kinds of treasure!
I have been meaning to check out the 'Talking Books' No doubt I could have a look next time I am online to the Library.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


I think you are correct it is just in the stitching. Their are so many gorgeous ones i am partial the brown and rust one being worn, beautiful. I have given and bought the pattern, (sighs) just have to find yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are two more entirely different. hard to decide if you like them all.


I like the more open texture of the last of these three- would be a bit quicker to knit too- I have been so busy for my workshop, I have two large WIP's on the 'back burner', my second waterfall shawl, and Sorlenna's Albuquerque Diamond vest, that I really want to pick up again, having found more yarn in the colour I had hoped! Then I have some purple silk bamboo gifted by NanaCaren, that I have in sight for a cowl- think it will be an ideal yarn for that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey norm13 - good to see you - hope you are nice and warm in florida - any extra you can ship north?

what do you have on the needles if i may ask?

sam



norm13 said:


> Thanks Sam for the kiwi refresher I am going to try that one . Chicken sounds good also and gottastch thanks so very much for the fajita recipe i do not like the store bought ones so maybe this will do the trick thanks and
> good morning to everyone or evening whatever the case may be


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I printed the photo (above) and will take it with me tomorrow...might find something entirely different. I really like how the black makes those colors stand out...I will let you know how my quest went, when we return home tomorrow.
> 
> DH has requested me to make his favorite Jell-O salad to take tomorrow. Cottage cheese, Cool Whip, Jell-O powder (orange), and drained Mandarin oranges. He also likes it with chopped pecans (he likes the sweet/salty/crunchy/smooth, I think). Since dear mom-in-law can't have nuts or seeds, I will just sprinkle some over the top and she can push them aside to get underneath...or better yet, I will save a few of the orange slices out for garnish on top in the center and make a thin row of the nuts near the outer rim of the bowl...works for me


Receipt please? My mom makes one similar, Orange jello, apricot nectar, mandarins oranges and cream cheese topping with chopped pecans. Will have to get receipt from her. Her mom made it, now she does


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were dairy farmers while my Dad was alive -well known far and wide as the Liberty Jersey Farm lineage -- highest butterfat content milk in the county and won many awards in Iowa Dairy Association....I still think Jersey's are the prettiest calves and cows!! I'll have to see if they can be exported to Alderney!


They wouldn't be allowed in!! We are only allowed to keep Guernseys and first crosses with Guernseys. However, we do get to see Jerseys in Jersey, where there is a similar rule meaning they only allow their breed. The Jerseys always look so pretty, and have something of Bambi about them - must be the eyes. The milk from both Channel Island breeds is very rich in butter fats and solids-not-fats, so even the skimmed milk here is richer than on the mainland.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker, I love Rufus and Ringo. Big dogs are good to make people think twice and are wonderful for hugging and laying with. Daisy gets right next to my legs in bed and helps keep me warm after she gets her hugs and Trixie sleeps by DH`s pillow and cuddles my neck. They have been asleep ever since we got home, spa days are exhausting all the other dogs and everything wears them out!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one.
> I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


I didn't really care for my last one either until I put the border on it. you can't tell until it is finished. I put a button hole on the end of the one I posted this morning - I like having them buttoned. I think yours is going to look very nice. So many different ways you can do them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker, I love Rufus and Ringo. Big dogs are good to make people think twice and are wonderful for hugging and laying with. Daisy gets right next to my legs in bed and helps keep me warm after she gets her hugs and Trixie sleeps by DH`s pillow and cuddles my neck. They have been asleep ever since we got home, spa days are exhausting all the other dogs and everything wears them out!


ah there is a tale there (tail!) I scaled down to a king single when I moved into the little bedroom- Fale likes to watch the Telly late at night and sleep has been not the easiest for me for a long time, and the flicker of the little screen was more than I could take- plus we are both bad snorers- so it was a mutual decision! Rufus is miles too big for a single, with me as well, what he does do is sneak up, when my back has been turned, and I have forgotten to close my bedroom door!!!!
now were Rufus the size of Pontuf, I can see it being a hard decision!
Not sure how big Trixie and Daisy are?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't really care for my last one either until I put the border on it. you can't tell until it is finished. I put a button hole on the end of the one I posted this morning - I like having them buttoned. I think yours is going to look very nice. So many different ways you can do them.


I like the idea of the button hole- and so simple to achieve if one is crocheting around a border!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, now I understand. All I know is that we always had great ice cream and butter! Our hometown paper quotes news items from historic periods and from time to time see that the highest creamey coop check written would be to Dad..the extra butterfat content made for bigger checks. Although 95% of the dairy farmers milk Holsteins because of the volumes they get.



TNS said:


> They wouldn't be allowed in!! We are only allowed to keep Guernseys and first crosses with Guernseys. However, we do get to see Jerseys in Jersey, where there is a similar rule meaning they only allow their breed. The Jerseys always look so pretty, and have something of Bambi about them - must be the eyes. The milk from both Channel Island breeds is very rich in butter fats and solids-not-fats, so even the skimmed milk here is richer than on the mainland.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Funny to see people wanting doves around--they become a nuisance to me here!

I have decided on brown & greens for the Dreambird--I am thinking it will be more a "leaf effect," which I will also like--we'll see. I love red and gray together; I wonder how it would look the other way round, with the feathers gray? Hmm. Infinite possibilities! :mrgreen:

Time to check the pizza in the oven--knit on & knit happy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, now I understand. All I know is that we always had great ice cream and butter! Our hometown paper quotes news items from historic periods and from time to time see that the highest creamey coop check written would be to Dad..the extra butterfat content made for bigger checks. Although 95% of the dairy farmers milk Holsteins because of the volumes they get.


It's really strange to see the great big Holsteins when you are used to dainty little Jersey ladies, isn't it? Strange to think that creamy milk is now regarded as unhealthy, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is often a matter of 'have they been able to raise the finance'?! I am sure I will get into the book, just need to make reading time!


I have my copy of the book sitting on my table beside the lap top.I wonder if it comes in audio, that would be great.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's about time i got on here - the family is gone - chuckie cheese pizza - a treat for the children. i got up late - went over for breakfast and to work on the pile of crossword puzzles from the local paper - started my "electric sun" tanning routine - heated up some coffee and am now here.
> 
> hazy sunsnine today - have the front door open a little - at least the furry ones can get out if need be - but i will need to run the little space heater in the bathroom when i take my shower.
> 
> ...


At his age I don't think I slept much at all. Still don't sleep much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the recipe's for the "Kiwi Fizz Drink" and the "Lemon Grilled Chicken". Gave our bbq away last year, not sure if I'll buy another one though. Most are huge and there's only my hubby & self. Will see! Have been looking online at the Fuego smaller one, looks large enough for 2 people. They only seem to sell propane gas tank types though and we have natural gas. Maybe that's a ? I should ask KP's if it's possible to convert. Oh dear getting off the subject here, lol.
> Hummingbirds are my little lieblings (darling) birds. We love them, they always come and fly in front of the deck windows to let us know that they have returned and do the same when it's time to leave for Florida. I wash my feeders every 3rd or 4th day, some every 2nd day. Depends if they are in the direct sun or not. as "missNettie" also suggested; Perky Pet Feeders are the best. Have also used the plastic strawberry shaped ones from the Dollar Store. They last a year if your lucky but the Hummers seem to love these as well. We also have dozens flying around in our yard, way up in Wasaga Beach and most of the neighbors put feeders out for them.
> Cedarworks also have one of the best that I've tried, will attach a photo later.


They sell electric grills that can be used inside during the winter months.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I use my fritter batter recipe for the corn kernel fritters, the shrimp fritters. The one zoe posted is richer and has cinamon. excellent. Pat is not going to want any dinner -- he is still eating them (so am I) it is nice to be on our own and I don't have to cook and we can 'pig out' as my Dad used to say and eat what we want. One thing - if you eat them all there won't be any way to eat them tomorrow and you can get back to normal.


I was planning on making corn fritters tomorrow and though seems how Chrissy isn't working we could have shrimp fritters as well. I will have to have her pick up a couple apples and make apple fritters to go with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your sleeping arrangements make me think of our home...Truman the chihuahua curls up at my chest and Mario the chi/jack russell curls up either at the small of my back or DH will sometimes hug him. The big dog Leila (lab/chow) sleeps on the floor on a big pillow on my side of the bed. Molly the lab/beagle is usually in DD's room or the living room but does sometimes join us in our room.
Oh, and then 2 of the cats, Alfred and Zorro usually are on the dresser or shelving in our bedroom. Goodness that's a lot of animals in our room!



Pup lover said:


> Lurker, I love Rufus and Ringo. Big dogs are good to make people think twice and are wonderful for hugging and laying with. Daisy gets right next to my legs in bed and helps keep me warm after she gets her hugs and Trixie sleeps by DH`s pillow and cuddles my neck. They have been asleep ever since we got home, spa days are exhausting all the other dogs and everything wears them out!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They sell electric grills that can be used inside during the winter months.


We have an electric couner top grill is nice doesn't give the flavor of even a gas s grill but is healthier than frying in the skillet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your sleeping arrangements make me think of our home...Truman the chihuahua curls up at my chest and Mario the chi/jack russell curls up either at the small of my back or DH will sometimes hug him. The big dog Leila (lab/chow) sleeps on the floor on a big pillow on my side of the bed. Molly the lab/beagle is usually in DD's room or the living room but does sometimes join us in our room.
> Oh, and then 2 of the cats, Alfred and Zorro usually are on the dresser or shelving in our bedroom. Goodness that's a lot of animals in our room!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your sleeping arrangements make me think of our home...Truman the chihuahua curls up at my chest and Mario the chi/jack russell curls up either at the small of my back or DH will sometimes hug him. The big dog Leila (lab/chow) sleeps on the floor on a big pillow on my side of the bed. Molly the lab/beagle is usually in DD's room or the living room but does sometimes join us in our room.
> Oh, and then 2 of the cats, Alfred and Zorro usually are on the dresser or shelving in our bedroom. Goodness that's a lot of animals in our room!


Our cats are too active at night so they are shut out. With DH s work and school schedule we don't sleep at the same time so Daisy is 85 pounds a and is almost like him being there, Trixie is only 14 pounds so doesn't take much room at all. They are wonderful though aren't they?! Sometimes a cat will sneak in with DH during the day and he will let her stay if she's quiet.

Lurker how big are Rufus and Ringo? Can Ringo jump as high as the bed? When I was young I was always amazed when I met or learned about a couple sleeping in separate beds, always said I wouldn't do that. Now I understand lol!! When we do sleep at the same time lots of times DH goes to another bed cause he moves a lit. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our cats are too active at night so they are shut out. With DH s work and school schedule we don't sleep at the same time so Daisy is 85 pounds a and is almost like him being there, Trixie is only 14 pounds so doesn't take much room at all. They are wonderful though aren't they?!


Daisy has to be on the right of your avatar, then!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daisy has to be on the right of your avatar, then!


Yes, Daisy is the big one, Bernese Mountain dog, and Trixie the smaller one, part toy poodle part cocker spaniel. I wanted Daisy and picked her out and DH wanted Trixie and picked her. Funny enough Daisys temperament is like DH s and Trixie like me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thank yous to Gwen, Caren and Patches, for your kind comments about our Rufus!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought this was kind of cute given that we are talking about our beloved dogs!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have to try it with the boys caren - thanks.
> 
> sam


I am going to try it for sure. A friend of mine posted it on FB, she is awesome when it comes to saving money.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only reason our big dog isn't up on the bed is because her arthritis is so bad and bed is so high. I have to pick up the chihuahua because he can't/won't jump up but will stand and cry/whine until we put him in bed with us. Silly dog. Growing up I always slept with our German Shepard.

Know what you mean about separate beds. Occassionally if I'm having a good bit of discomfort/pain I'll go get in the spare bedroom bed. Sleep like a baby. And of course when I do the 4-legged troupe follows me. Love their mama. LOL



Pup lover said:


> Our cats are too active at night so they are shut out. With DH s work and school schedule we don't sleep at the same time so Daisy is 85 pounds a and is almost like him being there, Trixie is only 14 pounds so doesn't take much room at all. They are wonderful though aren't they?! Sometimes a cat will sneak in with DH during the day and he will let her stay if she's quiet.
> 
> Lurker how big are Rufus and Ringo? Can Ringo jump as high as the bed? When I was young I was always amazed when I met or learned about a couple sleeping in separate beds, always said I wouldn't do that. Now I understand lol!! When we do sleep at the same time lots of times DH goes to another bed cause he moves a lit. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lord have mercy that is my Truman the chihuahua! Silly thing hates going into the back yard but give him a crack in the door or fence to take off to goodness know where and he is out like a shot. Will trot down the driveway, turning and looking at you calling him like "who me" and keep on going. He will come back home eventually but I'm so afraid he will go out into the road or some stray will attack him. A real battle of wills with that one. and yes, he is the smallest but definitely the alpha dog. LOL



5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was kind of cute given that we are talking about our beloved dogs!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Receipt please? My mom makes one similar, Orange jello, apricot nectar, mandarins oranges and cream cheese topping with chopped pecans. Will have to get receipt from her. Her mom made it, now she does


That sounds good too. Love jello in most forms.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Sam it's great to be back. What have you got on the needles?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny to see people wanting doves around--they become a nuisance to me here!
> 
> I have decided on brown & greens for the Dreambird--I am thinking it will be more a "leaf effect," which I will also like--we'll see. I love red and gray together; I wonder how it would look the other way round, with the feathers gray? Hmm. Infinite possibilities! :mrgreen:
> 
> Time to check the pizza in the oven--knit on & knit happy!


That would look lovely with the grey as feathers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have an electric couner top grill is nice doesn't give the flavor of even a gas s grill but is healthier than frying in the skillet


Nothing beats proper grilling. I'd grill all year if I didn't get so much snow. I have a grill for my stove top (gas) that is nice too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was kind of cute given that we are talking about our beloved dogs!


Lol Lol LOl,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-160265-1.html#3082641

The Dreambird shawl is getting lots of buzz!! Here's another very pretty one being knitted up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreambird shawl, just gorgeous!!!!!

Added to my list after I get the wingspan, summerflies, and a few others done. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Have a good sleep my dear.


Small change in subject Designer. 
I have been following the news about Ralph Klein's passing. Even here in Ontario, it has been covered in all the news casts. Such a sad passing. Whether you agreed with his politics or not; he certainly was 'larger than life'. He sure drew a large variety of political celebrities of all parties to his service. R.I.P Ralph.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lord have mercy that is my Truman the chihuahua! Silly thing hates going into the back yard but give him a crack in the door or fence to take off to goodness know where and he is out like a shot. Will trot down the driveway, turning and looking at you calling him like "who me" and keep on going. He will come back home eventually but I'm so afraid he will go out into the road or some stray will attack him. A real battle of wills with that one. and yes, he is the smallest but definitely the alpha dog. LOL


My Lucky too! She is off and gone if she gets out. :roll: Seems they are all related to escape artists in one way or another! She does not listen to me if she is out of her yard or not on her tie out. I get concerned about traffic too and in the summer of course the bears are out here. Would not want her to become something's lunch!! Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now, now gottastch...need proportions for the recipe please. It sounds so good and cool.


Okay, okay...here you go:

COTTAGE CHEESE & JELL-O SALAD
3 oz. pkg. Jello-O, whatever flavor
12 oz. small curd cottage cheese
8 oz. container Cool Whip
drained fruit, your choice as to the type and amount

Mix the Jell-O powder with the Cool Whip. Stir in the cottage cheese and drained fruit. That's it. Let it set up in the refrigerator and you've got yourself a yummy salad. I like that you can use real whipped cream or fat-free Cool Whip, if you like, as well as sugar-free Jell-O...helps in the calorie department 

DH likes orange so I doubled the recipe (since I am taking it to a family function) so used 2 of the large cans of the drained Mandarin oranges. Save out some of the reserved fruit to make a decoration on the top of the salad, if desired. DH likes nuts so I sprinkled a little ring of them around the edge of the bowl  You may remember this from childhood with lime Jell-O powder and pineapple. It always goes over well and is cool and refreshing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our cats are too active at night so they are shut out. With DH s work and school schedule we don't sleep at the same time so Daisy is 85 pounds a and is almost like him being there, Trixie is only 14 pounds so doesn't take much room at all. They are wonderful though aren't they?! Sometimes a cat will sneak in with DH during the day and he will let her stay if she's quiet.
> 
> Lurker how big are Rufus and Ringo? Can Ringo jump as high as the bed? When I was young I was always amazed when I met or learned about a couple sleeping in separate beds, always said I wouldn't do that. Now I understand lol!! When we do sleep at the same time lots of times DH goes to another bed cause he moves a lit. Drives me nuts.


Rufus is around the size of a Retriever, he is 32kg that is 70lbs, He can make the jump up easily, despite his arthritis. Ringo learned as a puppy of five months to use the footstool I moved beside my bed, so he leaps up in two bounds, and often leaps down the same way. He does try, and has succeeded in leaping up onto Fale's bed- but is not quite as welcome there- I think he is a bit more than 12kg (26lbs) so one short leg landed on your tummy does pack quite a punch! I might add that Fale is wonderful with hugs, that would probably be what I miss most being on my own, and just a smidgeon taller than me, we always waltzed together so well! Pity my hips are playing up so these days!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For those who like playing chess and checkers, please have a look at this knitting project! Many hours were spent playing these with my siblings when we were kids -- winters were long and in the evenings after homework was done, out came the board games. We also played Clue, Boggle, Snakes n Ladders, Sorry, Parchesee, Scrabble and many others. Zoe 
http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/pdf/chesscheckerboard.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay, okay...here you go:
> 
> COTTAGE CHEESE & JELL-O SALAD
> 3 oz. pkg. Jello-O, whatever flavor
> ...


I know it has been mentioned in the past- but can you remind me what cool whip is- would whipped cream be an acceptable substitute?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love these three too. actually they are all beautiful.


Oh dear, now I'm really confused (more than normal - lol). I had decided I didn't want to do a two color background but man those are really pretty too. I will let the "Yarn Gods" guide me tomorrow but I think I should stay a little more on the simple side. I'm not found of olive green...don't know why, it is a lovely color, just doesn't trip my 'light fantastic.' I do like the idea of staying in the gray family. I will go into the store with an open mind and see what I can find


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it has been mentioned in the past- but can you remind me what cool whip is- would whipped cream be an acceptable substitute?


Cool whip is ready-made whipped cream and is usually in the frozen foods dairy section of the store. Yes, whipped cream is a substitute. I actually like the whipped cream better because Cool Whip is chemically made and does not have a nice flavor to my taste buds. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh dear, now I'm really confused (more than normal - lol). I had decided I didn't want to do a two color background but man those are really pretty too. I will let the "Yarn Gods" guide me tomorrow but I think I should stay a little more on the simple side. I'm not found of olive green...don't know why, it is a lovely color, just doesn't trip my 'light fantastic.' I do like the idea of staying in the gray family. I will go into the store with an open mind and see what I can find


let us know what you decide. Hard to choose. Actually with this pattern I like a more subdued background - especially as you can go to different shades for the feathers, and grey or beige go with just about everything. good luck with your search. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cool whip is ready-made whipped cream and is usually in the frozen foods dairy section of the store. Yes, whipped cream is a substitute. I actually like the whipped cream better because Cool Whip is chemically made and does not have a nice flavor to my taste buds. Zoe


thanks Zoe, for that! I rather like the sound of the salad- I am presuming also that Jello is what I would call Jelly- made from Gelatine (not jam)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kathy! I'm going to make it this week. 


gottastch said:


> Okay, okay...here you go:
> 
> COTTAGE CHEESE & JELL-O SALAD
> 3 oz. pkg. Jello-O, whatever flavor
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Small change in subject Designer.
> I have been following the news about Ralph Klein's passing. Even here in Ontario, it has been covered in all the news casts. Such a sad passing. Whether you agreed with his politics or not; he certainly was 'larger than life'. He sure drew a large variety of political celebrities of all parties to his service. R.I.P Ralph.


I met Ralph a couple of times and he was a very bright, nice man. He never lost sight of the fact that he served the average man and he never put on airs. He dropped into a quilting guild one day in one of our Community centers, sat down and asked us all about quilting . He liked one of my wall hangings so I gave it to him. He beamed from ear to ear. somehow found my name and i received a lovely thankyou card from Ralph and Coleen-- very nice person. The memorial service today talked about what he contributed to Alberta -- I always was a fan of his except when he demolished one of our hospitals during the 
time when Alberta was having financial problems, which we no longer had when he retired. interesting person. sad because he was a communicator and developed dementia and couldn't talk or communicate.

For those who don't know about him. He was our Mayor, and also the Premier of our Province and died last week at the age of 70. He was honest and he really cared what the people thought. Not too many of them around today. funny stories came out at the memorial service. One of a kind.

Isn't this an amazing forum. I didn't expect to be discussing him on KP with a person from Ontario. How is your weather down there ? what part of Ontario? Zoe is further north I believe. I was married in Barrie.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it has been mentioned in the past- but can you remind me what cool whip is- would whipped cream be an acceptable substitute?


Absolutely, Lurker. Dream Whip is another alternative. Cool Whip is a pre-made whipped topping and is sold in the refrigerator/freezer section here by the pie crusts, etc. For real whipped cream would be wonderful. Since I made rolls for tomorrow too, I used the Cool Whip as a short-cut


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to work on the last wash cloth to take along for dear niece tomorrow. I hope she likes them


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For those who like playing chess and checkers, please have a look at this knitting project! Many hours were spent playing these with my siblings when we were kids -- winters were long and in the evenings after homework was done, out came the board games. We also played Clue, Boggle, Snakes n Ladders, Sorry, Parchesee, Scrabble and many others. Zoe
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/pdf/chesscheckerboard.pdf


That is awesome, I know someone that would love this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie...Here's of picture of jello (a brand name gelatin)and it comes in many flavors. It is a powder that can be mixed in water, fruit juice, ect. They even have recipes for what they call jello shooters which are made with vodka, rum, tequila, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did realize it was after 8 pm here...haven't done dinner yet and eyes tired. Gonna sign off for awhile at least.
Peace and hugs to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Zoe, for that! I rather like the sound of the salad- I am presuming also that Jello is what I would call Jelly- made from Gelatine (not jam)


Yes, I call it Jelly too as that as what we knew it as as kids. hmmmm, some company decided to change the name of it!!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

An interesting bit of history about jell-o.

http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/jello.htm


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I am wondering how a scrappy one would look--mixing the background and the feathers with related colors...probably wouldn't look like feathers, but might be interesting!

I am working on mine for a bit; I suspect that once the first feather is done (and this spreadsheet with the numbers is a life-saver for me), it will all fall into place and the rest will be much easier, just as she says in the pattern!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Now I am wondering how a scrappy one would look--mixing the background and the feathers with related colors...probably wouldn't look like feathers, but might be interesting!
> 
> I am working on mine for a bit; I suspect that once the first feather is done (and this spreadsheet with the numbers is a life-saver for me), it will all fall into place and the rest will be much easier, just as she says in the pattern!


It might not look that much life feathers, but I bet it would be a great looking scarf. the possibilities are endless. I haven't really decided whether to wait until our anniversary and buy some yarn or use some sock yarn I have that might look nice.

decisions decisions!!!. I think it would help with the feather scarf to have done the wingspan first . it looks like basically the same idea except it widens where the feather sits at the bottom. interesting. I wonder if you could figure it out by carrying on the wingspan and changing it a bit. hmmm.

(I hate following patterns) get myself in a lot of trouble because of that. guess I will follow the pattern as I really like the look of this one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It might not look that much life feathers, but I bet it would be a great looking scarf. the possibilities are endless. I haven't really decided whether to wait until our anniversary and buy some yarn or use some sock yarn I have that might look nice.
> 
> decisions decisions!!!. I think it would help with the feather scarf to have done the wingspan first . it looks like basically the same idea except it widens where the feather sits at the bottom. interesting. I wonder if you could figure it out by carrying on the wingspan and changing it a bit. hmmm.
> 
> (I hate following patterns) get myself in a lot of trouble because of that. guess I will follow the pattern as I really like the look of this one.


I'm finding that by using the spreadsheet, I haven't needed all those markers--those seem fiddly to me most of the time. Maybe doing this one first will make the wingspan easier? I think it would go either way!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just watching the movie Marley and Me with Owen Wilson and Jenifer Aniston. I have watched it many times and I love the family dynamics that come into play with the dog and the babies! Marley makes our furbabies look like angels!!! Zoe


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

You don't have robins yet because they are all around here. I can't believe how many there re. I wonder if they know something we don't.
Thanks for the recipes. Enjoying them so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them....Monopoly, Tripoly, and Battleship, too!! And, of course the card games.



5mmdpns said:


> For those who like playing chess and checkers, please have a look at this knitting project! Many hours were spent playing these with my siblings when we were kids -- winters were long and in the evenings after homework was done, out came the board games. We also played Clue, Boggle, Snakes n Ladders, Sorry, Parchesee, Scrabble and many others. Zoe
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/pdf/chesscheckerboard.pdf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It does seem rare that a politician gets good comments and compliments -- I'm sure you all will feel the loss for a long time. My condolences.



Designer1234 said:


> I met Ralph a couple of times and he was a very bright, nice man. He never lost sight of the fact that he served the average man and he never put on airs. He dropped into a quilting guild one day in one of our Community centers, sat down and asked us all about quilting . He liked one of my wall hangings so I gave it to him. He beamed from ear to ear. somehow found my name and i received a lovely thankyou card from Ralph and Coleen-- very nice person. The memorial service today talked about what he contributed to Alberta -- I always was a fan of his except when he demolished one of our hospitals during the
> time when Alberta was having financial problems, which we no longer had when he retired. interesting person. sad because he was a communicator and developed dementia and couldn't talk or communicate.
> 
> For those who don't know about him. He was our Mayor, and also the Premier of our Province and died last week at the age of 70. He was honest and he really cared what the people thought. Not too many of them around today. funny stories came out at the memorial service. One of a kind.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There used to be a powdered product that would also whip up like Cool Whip - is that the same as Dream Whip? I prefer the taste of whipped cream, but the chemical nature of the Cool Whip make for a better consistency and shelf life in these type of desserts..JMO.



gottastch said:


> Absolutely, Lurker. Dream Whip is another alternative. Cool Whip is a pre-made whipped topping and is sold in the refrigerator/freezer section here by the pie crusts, etc. For real whipped cream would be wonderful. Since I made rolls for tomorrow too, I used the Cool Whip as a short-cut


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure she will....boy you've had a crazy busy day...Enjoy your trip and your celebration.



gottastch said:


> Time to work on the last wash cloth to take along for dear niece tomorrow. I hope she likes them


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a busy day, did get to start a baby blanket, blessing to all and healing and peace to all. Until tomorrow. :-D


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been enjoying all the conversations regarding color choices for the Dreambird Shawl. I know that the colors I choose today would probably not be what I would have chosen ten or even twenty years ago. Red has always been my favorite color and still is but my other choices would now be turquoise and purples. I never liked green but now I do.
How about the rest of you--is this true of you as well?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - maybe i missed something but why were you taking this exam and can you not have bees if you don't pass it?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Well loves, I'm not long home and my head is pickled! The beekeeping exam was held this morning and 20 of the class were registered. It was a 3 hr writen paper and tough enough. 1 compulsory question and then a choice of 4 from 5 so little wriggle-room. I wrote for the entire time but with a pass-mark of 70%, there's not much room for error. After all was completed, we all went to the local restaurant for coffee, something to eat and the inevitable discussion and it was at that point that one of realised she hadn't even seen the 2nd part of the compulsory (is that spelt correctly!!) question. Nerves. We are all so sorry about that as she'd worked so hard. We won't know the outcome until August and it is all behind me so now I can KNIT!! I'm going to do a wee bit of shopping and then come home and flop- if I can summon the energy to flop. I have the baby's dress cast on and I'll work on that as the skirt is mostly stocking-stitch but the tension needs to be perfect. I can anticipate having to unravel at some point. Can I 'frog'?? Our frogs don't say 'ribbit'!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great wingspan shirley - i don't think it matters what you do - this is a pattern that you can experiment with and do your thing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! I have decided to do worsted wingspan scarves for next Christmas for my Swimming -coffee group. I just love this pattern.
> 
> Here is my 3rd one in worsted -- I have so much fun mixing up the colors. I am saving my sock yarn to do with Sam's class which starts on the l7th (opens the l6th) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


Kate what a precious photo of Luke. He is changing so much but still ever so cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be so much fun to have you here - we'll be thinking of you and everyone else.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I so wish I could go to your get together. I belonged to a couple of quilting forums and in 2000 one of the girls from the Maritimes mentioned how much fun it would be if we could have a retreat. I walked by the local private school that had sleeping facilities, walked in and booked it - thinking I might get l0 or l2 people from the Calgary Strathmore area - posted in on the forums. We ended up with 58 women coming from 3 States, and every Province in Canada. It became an annual retreat and some of us originals still attend. We had so much fun. None of us had met each other and not one of the people I met looked anything like I expected. We had each person who was going to attend post a childhood picture and at the retreat we gave out a prize for the person who the right names with the right picture. We had classes organized, a dinner out and so much fun. We made a quilt for the college - it was 4 days and I will never forget it. I will likely choke up when I read about your get together as you are all friends now.
> 
> One woman who I thought was tiny and slender - was 6.2 as an example. We had prizes - the girls made 'goody bags' full of stuff the ladies brought with them. we have 3 Calgary girls meet the planes l- It was such a wonderful experience and we made life long friends. I would so love to join you all, but at my age and with the long long way to go it just isn't possible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm - here it would be the deer. even so - i have my feeders going year around.

good to see you again grandmamoses - we'll be looking for you again real soon.

sam



GrandmaMoses said:


> Great Idea for a bird feeder! I was thinking of putting one up but then I read an article in our local NH paper where the Fish and Game Dept was telling people to take down the feeders by April 1st because of the number of bears that are looking for a snack!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you look at that - great smile. he looks like he could make life interesting - i see a bit of devil in those innocent eyes. lol
\
sam



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

hi everyone. Just jumping in while i have lunch. So our clocks have been changed and its 12.45pm Sunday. Its already 28c and that sun is quite hot. Lovely though. Now i am just going back to whatever page i was up to. I have missed heaps since i was last on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Well loves, I'm not long home and my head is pickled! The beekeeping exam was held this morning and 20 of the class were registered. It was a 3 hr writen paper and tough enough. 1 compulsory question and then a choice of 4 from 5 so little wriggle-room. I wrote for the entire time but with a pass-mark of 70%, there's not much room for error. After all was completed, we all went to the local restaurant for coffee, something to eat and the inevitable discussion and it was at that point that one of realised she hadn't even seen the 2nd part of the compulsory (is that spelt correctly!!) question. Nerves. We are all so sorry about that as she'd worked so hard. We won't know the outcome until August and it is all behind me so now I can KNIT!! I'm going to do a wee bit of shopping and then come home and flop- if I can summon the energy to flop. I have the baby's dress cast on and I'll work on that as the skirt is mostly stocking-stitch but the tension needs to be perfect. I can anticipate having to unravel at some point. Can I 'frog'?? Our frogs don't say 'ribbit'!


Well i bet you are glad the exam is behind you now. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be interested in hearing what you think about the kiwi fizz.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Now I must get something done.......off to make my Kiwi Fizz drink!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was kind of cute given that we are talking about our beloved dogs!


Lol love it Zoe!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Shirley,I really like the wingspan with the border. It looks very dramatic with the border--striking, in fact.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me too. It looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe rookieretiree - i love meatloaf.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not big on going for haircuts either, but am always gld when it's done...haven't had tatertot casserole since H.S. I will have to check out a recipe...I have a meatloaf in the freezer so will get that out too..I've started putting a piquant sauce on top of the meatloaf and it's so good.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/greaseless-meatloaf-with-piquant-sauce-178813
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by all means - there is room for tents/camper - even inside plumbing included. and electricity if needed.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> At this point it is a small group; counting Sam there will be 9 of us; gotta start somewhere! I will be sending out motel accommocation choices in the near future to folks who've indicated they intend to attend. I believe Sam has said okay to tents/campers if anyone wants to campout but *clear it again through him please.* It would be wonderful if you could come as well as others. I'm working on the itinerary now and will send it to everyone once it is set. It may be a little while before it is all confirmed (the itinerary) though I made a number of calls today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great dog rufus is - love him.

sam

mutts are the best



Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

For hummingbirds, make sure you boil city water or well water and let it cool. My birder friend uses four parts water to one part sugar. You don't need to buy the store bought red stuff. In fact it's not necessary. I've fed them for years. I simply boil the water, add the sugar, stir and let it sit until cool and then put in feeder. And wash the feeders regularly to make sure they stay clean. Hummers are so wonderful and fun to watch. You will love feeding them. 
MindyT


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 16 now. Great photos of yarn bowls and baby.. so cute. And Sam.. again a lovely welcome and great recipes. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday is dawning - cloudless, although I love the colours- not much point in photographing them! we are now on winter time, and before the month is out we won't have daylight until 7-30 am. It is rising 6-30 am on the adjusted time. Thinking of darowil in Adelaide who has also gone onto winter time and wondering how her anniversary trip has gone, and how her MIL is? Will have to be patient, I think she said they would be away for 4 days.
> This is the morning everyone enjoys the extra hour in bed!


Mmm Hmm, its supposed to be the morning of the extra hour but no i woke up before 6 with stupid headache and gave up and got up. Ah well maybe i will go to bed an hour early and find the extra... :roll: I must remember Downton Abbey is on tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Here is my yarn bowl that dh got me for Christmas.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I love this cake Sorlenna! So Cute!!
> 
> I want this cake for my birthday next February.
> 
> ...


I checked out the other cake in a jar recipes on this site and I think I will definitely be trying the Whiskey Chocolate cake.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


Beautiful color I think a light gray or even a very pale lavender would look nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely colors kathy - i think a creamy medium grey would look great.

sam



gottastch said:


> I tried to take a couple different shots of my yarn. Since my counter is kind of yellowish in color, I put down a few white paper napkins and used the flash. See what you think I should use for the smooth, background color. If you search for Regia Lace yarn, the color number is 6580. Maybe a lighter gray would be best. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the wingspan - the stripes are great.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> I have only read page 1 & part of page 2 and have to go out again. I repeated Sam's link to the cup coffee cake from Babble - guess it proves it has to be a good recipe!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam. I love the chicken one.
> I'm sending a picture of my wingspan - or at least the progress I have made on it. Still not sure if I like the colour. Will get back to the TP Tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> EJS so glad your hand surgery went well. Hopefully you'll heal quickly and be back on track with your crocheting and typing. Will keep you in prayer still.
> 
> Oh how I hate fire ants and we have to battle them every year. I am extremely allergic to them. I was trimming the hedges up next to the house (had just had knee surgery too) Didn't realize I had stepped on a mound and received over 100 stings. Couldn't run due to the surgery and took forever for DH to get hose over to me to wash them off my legs. Ended up having to call EMTs as I started into anaphylectic shock. Friend happened to call while waiting for ambulance and she got here faster and super dosed me with benedryl which probably saved my life according to EMTs. DH doesn't like me working in the flower bed now. Scared us both.
> 
> over


Good grief! That must have been very scary, you poor thing. I am not allergic to anything but i would have freaked out badly if that was me.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wasn't able to read the posts till this evening as I spent the day driving home from AL. Made it home at about 4 pm, unloaded the van of things I need for the next few days, dropped it off at mechanic's, went to the grocery store with DD2 for supper tomorrow at DD1 and then home for supper. Have to put faces on the bunnies in the morning so I can give them to the GGSs. 
Sam, great sounding recipes. Hope to try them soon. In fact, all recipes sound delish. Do you have wi fi at your place?
Kathy, sent the fajita mix to DD1 as she is making chicken fajitas for tomorrow and was going to buy the mix. Also will make a beef one for tacos. Can't wait for super!
Purl2diva, yarn bowl is beautiful. Great find.
Agnescr, peanu butter fudge cake! Have to just dream about it!
Valerie, what do Irish frogs say?
ESJ, hope the hand starts feeling better. I had carpal tunnel surgery done on both hands many moons ago and couldn't wait to be able to crossstitch again. 
Shirley, your wingspan is beautiful. Love the border. Have been thinking about both a border and button on mine; if I ever get it done. Your 6 sided yarn bowl is lovely. Never have seen one like it. Thanks for the pics of the Dreambird. Such workmanship.
Kate, Like is still a cutie even if he isn't so baby looking now. 
Gagesmom, love your yarn bowl, too. Want one!
Everybody, thank you for all your posts. I enjoyed reading them even if I don't respond to them all. 
Gwenie, pm me your telephone number and or Skype, if you would. Would like to bounce a few ideas off of you for July. 
Need to fold laundry, shower and then bed. See you all later.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, just checking in, DH is on his way home, yay!! He's been gone since Wednesday. 
Hope all is well in TP Land, I'll hopefully get all caught up tomorrow, but thought I'd share my 2nd DFH with you all, just have to add eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - here is the url for the dream bird scarf

sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/naditas-ravelry-downloads



Lurker 2 said:


> you have a busy time ahead!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure we will have- just a nail in the coffin of accepting I am not the spring chicken of former years! someone asked me if I should not be thinking of Age Concern on my own account- not just Fale's. Got to get my head around that idea!
> I know what you mean about new books, although I do love a good second hand book shop- we had a brilliant one in Christchurch- I found all kinds of treasure!
> I have been meaning to check out the 'Talking Books' No doubt I could have a look next time I am online to the Library.


Our libraries here have quite a good selection of talking books so hopefully your does too. My mum uses them as she is legaly blind. Just think of it as a way of multi tasking.. nothing to do with age... lol. :thumbup:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Marriane, where in Colorado was your lodge? We are in Arvada, but we don't have enough flowers around anymore so the hummers don't mess with them when I have hung feesers out. I really love watching them....they are an astonishing little creature!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! Aren't they a fun knit too!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in, DH is on his way home, yay!! He's been gone since Wednesday.
> Hope all is well in TP Land, I'll hopefully get all caught up tomorrow, but thought I'd share my 2nd DFH with you all, just have to add eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love that recipe - we used to have it all the time - will remind heidi about it - maybe get the fixings - no one there likes nuts like i do so will bypass that.

sam



gottastch said:


> I printed the photo (above) and will take it with me tomorrow...might find something entirely different. I really like how the black makes those colors stand out...I will let you know how my quest went, when we return home tomorrow.
> 
> DH has requested me to make his favorite Jell-O salad to take tomorrow. Cottage cheese, Cool Whip, Jell-O powder (orange), and drained Mandarin oranges. He also likes it with chopped pecans (he likes the sweet/salty/crunchy/smooth, I think). Since dear mom-in-law can't have nuts or seeds, I will just sprinkle some over the top and she can push them aside to get underneath...or better yet, I will save a few of the orange slices out for garnish on top in the center and make a thin row of the nuts near the outer rim of the bowl...works for me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwifrau - welcome and we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you had a good time and will return very soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

the lemon grilled chicken can be done in the oven - under the broiler -if you like - just baste it while it cooks.
also you could use a griddle - these suggestions came with the recipe.

sam



kiwifrau said:


> Love the recipe's for the "Kiwi Fizz Drink" and the "Lemon Grilled Chicken". Gave our bbq away last year, not sure if I'll buy another one though. Most are huge and there's only my hubby & self. Will see! Have been looking online at the Fuego smaller one, looks large enough for 2 people. They only seem to sell propane gas tank types though and we have natural gas. Maybe that's a ? I should ask KP's if it's possible to convert. Oh dear getting off the subject here, lol.
> Hummingbirds are my little lieblings (darling) birds. We love them, they always come and fly in front of the deck windows to let us know that they have returned and do the same when it's time to leave for Florida. I wash my feeders every 3rd or 4th day, some every 2nd day. Depends if they are in the direct sun or not. as "missNettie" also suggested; Perky Pet Feeders are the best. Have also used the plastic strawberry shaped ones from the Dollar Store. They last a year if your lucky but the Hummers seem to love these as well. We also have dozens flying around in our yard, way up in Wasaga Beach and most of the neighbors put feeders out for them.
> Cedarworks also have one of the best that I've tried, will attach a photo later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you dollyclaire - i love turning the pages - anticipating what is going to happen on the next page - i don't think i will be giving up real books anytime soon.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Hi Julie. does your library have audio books? You can listen while on the computer or when knitting. I find it makes a nice change from turning the pages. They will never replace books for me as I just love the feel of the paper and the smell when you first open a brand new book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly the way i think shirley - although i would be tempted to make them the next day too.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I use my fritter batter recipe for the corn kernel fritters, the shrimp fritters. The one zoe posted is richer and has cinamon. excellent. Pat is not going to want any dinner -- he is still eating them (so am I) it is nice to be on our own and I don't have to cook and we can 'pig out' as my Dad used to say and eat what we want. One thing - if you eat them all there won't be any way to eat them tomorrow and you can get back to normal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think that is too much red - but then i love red - they say when you are over fifty you should wear bright colors.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I love these three too. actually they are all beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to give everyone a peek into what has been planned for our Knit-a-palooza (and I apologize if I make some jealous/sad about not being able to come)

Activities planned:
group breakfast at restaurant 
visit to really cool yarn store
visit to winery
picnic/cookout at Sam's
SWAP
Prize drawing (prizes already arranged; really cool too)
Special surprise gift for EVERYONE (already arranged)
group breakfast with white elephant gift exchange...

Also some things that Sam isn't privy to....na,na, na-na, na, na...will fill those attending in when I mail you the itinerary. We really have a fun full time planned so anyone who *hasn't* let me know you are attending PLEASE let me know by JUNE 1!!!!! Remember the Knit-a-palooza is July 19-22 in Defiance, OH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've had hickory and all four cats spread out on the bed - i felt lucky to have the edge.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Your sleeping arrangements make me think of our home...Truman the chihuahua curls up at my chest and Mario the chi/jack russell curls up either at the small of my back or DH will sometimes hug him. The big dog Leila (lab/chow) sleeps on the floor on a big pillow on my side of the bed. Molly the lab/beagle is usually in DD's room or the living room but does sometimes join us in our room.
> Oh, and then 2 of the cats, Alfred and Zorro usually are on the dresser or shelving in our bedroom. Goodness that's a lot of animals in our room!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then I shall don the male peacock like colors and parade away! I LOVE rich royal colors; especially purples, reds, teals...color, color, color!


thewren said:


> i don't think that is too much red - but then i love red - they say when you are over fifty you should wear bright colors.
> 
> sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just to give everyone a peek into what has been planned for our Knit-a-palooza (and I apologize if I make some jealous/sad about not being able to come)
> 
> Activities planned:
> group breakfast at restaurant
> ...


It sounds wonderful. Alas a bit too far for us over this side. But we will be able to keep tabs on how its going. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a baby blanket - baby kimono - cardigan sweater - wool scarf (which i may fibit - it seems a bit wide - i will have to see) - a bear in brown wool - and a couple of dishrags. always nice to have something to do. lol

sam

busy hand are happy hands



gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sam it's great to be back. What have you got on the needles?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - the board and checkers don't look too hard - however the chess pieces are another matter. but what a great project.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> For those who like playing chess and checkers, please have a look at this knitting project! Many hours were spent playing these with my siblings when we were kids -- winters were long and in the evenings after homework was done, out came the board games. We also played Clue, Boggle, Snakes n Ladders, Sorry, Parchesee, Scrabble and many others. Zoe
> http://www.clarescopefarrell.co.uk/pdf/chesscheckerboard.pdf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on the five - real whipped cream is the way to go.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Cool whip is ready-made whipped cream and is usually in the frozen foods dairy section of the store. Yes, whipped cream is a substitute. I actually like the whipped cream better because Cool Whip is chemically made and does not have a nice flavor to my taste buds. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what spreadsheet are you talking about sorlenna?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Now I am wondering how a scrappy one would look--mixing the background and the feathers with related colors...probably wouldn't look like feathers, but might be interesting!
> 
> I am working on mine for a bit; I suspect that once the first feather is done (and this spreadsheet with the numbers is a life-saver for me), it will all fall into place and the rest will be much easier, just as she says in the pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great dog rufus is - love him.
> 
> sam
> 
> mutts are the best


people used to ask if his mother was a tiger- because he had stripes, until he rubbed them off!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey nybev - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



NYBev said:


> You don't have robins yet because they are all around here. I can't believe how many there re. I wonder if they know something we don't.
> Thanks for the recipes. Enjoying them so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes kathy - we have wifi

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sam, great sounding recipes. Hope to try them soon. In fact, all recipes sound delish. Do you have wi fi at your place?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great colors poledra - i really like this one.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in, DH is on his way home, yay!! He's been gone since Wednesday.
> Hope all is well in TP Land, I'll hopefully get all caught up tomorrow, but thought I'd share my 2nd DFH with you all, just have to add eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm Hmm, its supposed to be the morning of the extra hour but no i woke up before 6 with stupid headache and gave up and got up. Ah well maybe i will go to bed an hour early and find the extra... :roll: I must remember Downton Abbey is on tonight.


Is that the third or fourth season? (of Downton Abbey)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - here is the url for the dream bird scarf
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/naditas-ravelry-downloads


thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our libraries here have quite a good selection of talking books so hopefully your does too. My mum uses them as she is legaly blind. Just think of it as a way of multi tasking.. nothing to do with age... lol. :thumbup:


That is a sensible way of looking at it! After all I 'multi tasked' when I could access the BBC News- which has now been axed-thanks for the thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you dollyclaire - i love turning the pages - anticipating what is going to happen on the next page - i don't think i will be giving up real books anytime soon.
> 
> sam


even with the large print book I have - the Guernsey Literary and Potato peel pie Society- which I am enjoying- I can read only a short time- so I guess talking books is the way to go!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Gwen, yes they are fun. 
I did pick up some recycled denim yarn today that I'm going to start on Julies Traveling Vine scarf with to see how that works out. 
Onward and upward right? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sam, she wants it for a coworker who likes bright colors and also has a collection of animal hats, should fit right it, I'll finish the eyes tomorrow. DH is home and fed, we're both pooped, so off to sleepyland. See you all tomorrow, hugs, Kaye


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Gwen, yes they are fun.
> I did pick up some recycled denim yarn today that I'm going to start on Julies Traveling Vine scarf with to see how that works out.
> Onward and upward right? lol


I will be most interested to see the result!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that the third or fourth season? (of Downton Abbey)


Hi there. We are on the third season.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been meaning to put this on for the last couple of weeks. A dear friend who i have cuppas with along with 4 others gave us all a little draw string bag at Easter. In the bag was a note....

A Little Bag Of Solutions

1. Eraser to rub away your troubles
2. Coin so you will always have cash on hand
3. Rubber band to help when you feel stretched to the limit
4. Marbles in case someone thinks you have lost yours
5. String to tie things together when you feel they are falling apart
6. Heart to show someone cares

So in the bag of course there is a small eraser, coin, rubber band, couple of marbles, small piece of string and glued on to the note is a jewelled heart.

I thought it was a lovely idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo...let us now how you like the yarn. I've been tempted to order some of that. May I ask where you found it?



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Gwen, yes they are fun.
> I did pick up some recycled denim yarn today that I'm going to start on Julies Traveling Vine scarf with to see how that works out.
> Onward and upward right? lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute idea! I have just the friend that I need to give that to also.



sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to put this on for the last couple of weeks. A dear friend who i have cuppas with along with 4 others gave us all a little draw string bag at Easter. In the bag was a note....
> 
> A Little Bag Of Solutions
> 
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Happy to hear the electronics are up and working. Lemon chicken sounds great. A neighbor gave me 4 lemons off her tree. Sorry, not quite spring there. Those lemon trees are the best producers. 
I wish you a robin soon. 
Karen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD is babysitting tonight; couple said they would be home about 2:30/3. I hate to have her coming into a sleeping house so late so I' told her I'd stay up and to call or text me when she was headed home. Wouldn't you know it, i've geen doing better about getting to bed at a more reasonable hour AND getting up earlier. I'm pooped but have gotten a lot done. Too tired to knit though; I would for sure mess up the fern scarf or anything else right now. YAWN...I'm going to sign off in a few minutes and doze in my chair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to see a lemon or lime tree loaded with fruit. I've seen oranges, grapefruit but no other citrus fruits growing. I think they even look refreshing.



Karena said:


> Sam
> Happy to hear the electronics are up and working. Lemon chicken sounds great. A neighbor gave me 4 lemons off her tree. Sorry, not quite spring there. Those lemon trees are the best producers.
> I wish you a robin soon.
> Karen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm headed to get on my pjs so I can hit the bed as soon as DD gets home. Have fun chatting and knitting. Will check on everyone sometime tomorrow. Peace and love to all; prayers for all in need. And in the words of Roy Rogers..."until we meet again."


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm headed to get on my pjs so I can hit the bed as soon as DD gets home. Have fun chatting and knitting. Will check on everyone sometime tomorrow. Peace and love to all; prayers for all in need. And in the words of Roy Rogers..."until we meet again."


Goodnight.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

And prayers to all who need them. Excellent works. 
Thanks
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to put this on for the last couple of weeks. A dear friend who i have cuppas with along with 4 others gave us all a little draw string bag at Easter. In the bag was a note....
> 
> A Little Bag Of Solutions
> 
> ...


I agree, I must remember that one!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kathy! I'm going to make it this week.


I also want to make this. I'll use jelly crystals, assuming these are still available as our jelly usually comes in a block and substitute whipped cream. Love mandarin oranges and I've copied that lime Jello and pineapples is also a good combination. I'm having to put all my KP recipes into categories as I've collected quite a few and they are treasures.

Can you advise me about corn syrup? A while back I bought a book on making artesan ice-creams at home. The flavours are seriously tempting and all variations of a single base recipe, which uses light corn syrup. I knew this was an uncommon ingredient here so I went to the specialist food shop in town where only dark corn syrup was available. Is there any difference in the flavour of both? If not, I'll press on with practicing using the dark syrup even though I expect the colour of the ice-cream won't be quite as intended. I could then try to get the light version by buying on-line. That's what I'm about to do to obtain the Angel's food cake mix used for the micro-wave cup cake recipe posted about 2 weks ago. All such fun.

I slept well and I'm somewhat confined to the house until evening as I've lent the car to my daughter and son-in-law. He's off on a 10 week business trip tomorrow and today, their lives will be made so much easier by having two cars. I can walk to church on the assumption that the air will have warmed a bit by 10.30am, otherwise I'll listen to a service on the radio. My sister is off on a short trip this weekend and I miss her! I see her almost every day and we go to church together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing sugarsugar - i really like the idea.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to put this on for the last couple of weeks. A dear friend who i have cuppas with along with 4 others gave us all a little draw string bag at Easter. In the bag was a note....
> 
> A Little Bag Of Solutions
> 
> ...


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oops! That's feeders...not, feesers...so sorry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofgvalerie - dark corn syrup is a little more molassassy - light corn syrup is lighter - our brand is usually kayro syrup - either dark or light. i've substituted one for the other without disastraous results - with you ice cream the dark might overtake the lighter flavors.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> I also want to make this. I'll use jelly crystals, assuming these are still available as our jelly usually comes in a block and substitute whipped cream. Love mandarin oranges and I've copied that lime Jello and pineapples is also a good combination. I'm having to put all my KP recipes into categories as I've collected quite a few and they are treasures.
> 
> Can you advise me about corn syrup? A while back I bought a book on making artesan ice-creams at home. The flavours are seriously tempting and all variations of a single base recipe, which uses light corn syrup. I knew this was an uncommon ingredient here so I went to the specialist food shop in town where only dark corn syrup was available. Is there any difference in the flavour of both? If not, I'll press on with practicing using the dark syrup even though I expect the colour of the ice-cream won't be quite as intended. I could then try to get the light version by buying on-line. That's what I'm about to do to obtain the Angel's food cake mix used for the micro-wave cup cake recipe posted about 2 weks ago. All such fun.
> 
> I slept well and I'm somewhat confined to the house until evening as I've lent the car to my daughter and son-in-law. He's off on a 10 week business trip tomorrow and today, their lives will be made so much easier by having two cars. I can walk to church on the assumption that the air will have warmed a bit by 10.30am, otherwise I'll listen to a service on the radio. My sister is off on a short trip this weekend and I miss her! I see her almost every day and we go to church together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

it is not late here- only 7-30 pm, but I am tired so will go through to lie down- hopefully waking later to call Lupe. Very often the children have sports on Sundays- so they can be very late home. often they have to drive an hour- an hour and a half for different events. I will read a few more of the letters in my book- I am enjoying this different approach to the story. The weekend is all but over!
good evening, night, morning to the UK and Ireland!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way late or early - whatever way you look at it - it is time for me to be abed. see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great little list. 
Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Night, Sam- sleep well!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - maybe i missed something but why were you taking this exam and can you not have bees if you don't pass it?
> 
> sam


Why was I taking this examination, Sam!!! There was a point yesterday morning, half-way through the process when I was asking myself that! No, seriously! I don't like beating myself up with big sticks although by late afternoon yesterday I felt as though I had. Writing vigourously for 3 hrs is physically taxing. There's been a bit effort by the Federation of Irish Beekeepers (FIBKA) and the Ulster Beekeepers Association (UBKA) to get hobby beekeepers trained through formal courses based on lectures and practical sessions with an examination at the end. Honey bees are under numerous pressures, as you know, and since the arrival in Ireland about 10 years ago of the parasitic Varroa mite, massive efforts have been made to train beekeepers in modern practices. Much the same has been happening throughout Great Britain and Europe. One doesn't need qualifications to keep bees but the training makes it all more enjoyable because one knows what/ why one is doing. I did the preliminary training in 2009/10 and this year did the first of 3 courses leading to the Intermediate Certificate. I also teach microscopy to candidates doing part of the Senior Certificate. Beekeeping is a great way to make friends as people come from all walks of life and they are very free with advice and help, as well as being good company. All that I've met should learn to knit as they'd be ideal KTPers.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Valerie, what do Irish frogs say?

They don't say much at all! A gentle croak is about the height of it. Ah, but then our dear little frogs aren't native. The story goes that they were brought into Dublin and released into a pond in Trinity College in the mid-17th century. The story is very probably true. We Irish are considered good conversationalists and I'm sure that if our frogs were native they'd be prattling away! I'll 'frog' with the rest of the KTP family and hopefully not too often.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I would love to see a lemon or lime tree loaded with fruit. I've seen oranges, grapefruit but no other citrus fruits growing. I think they even look refreshing.


Must tell you this Gwennie. About 10 years ago, George and I had our first winter holiday and we went for a week to the Algarve in Portugal in early January. That area is famous for its citrus fruits, which are ripe in winter and I've never seen such lovely oranges and lemons. George decided we needed enough for our week's stay and that we'd buy them from the farmer's stall within easy walking distance of the holiday apartments. We didn't have a carrier bag, still less a basket so himself decided to bring a suitcase as it was on wheels. The farmer's face was a vision when we turned up with the suitcase! What did he think we were going to do with a suitcase filled with oranges??!! We bought numerous kilos and he gave us lemons for nothing. I love the Algarve and the people there are kind and friendly.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptofgvalerie - dark corn syrup is a little more molassassy - light corn syrup is lighter - our brand is usually kayro syrup - either dark or light. i've substituted one for the other without disastraous results - with you ice cream the dark might overtake the lighter flavors.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. It was Kayro that I bought. I'll practice on the recipes that have deeper flavours and if successful, I'll get the light version.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker, m'dear, Can you advise me about oca? Does it grow successfully in the middle part of the South Island? I ask because a local company here is advertising tubers for sale and I think our local conditions are similar to those in the mid-South Island. I'd like to try to grow them as I enjoyed eating the vegetable when in NZ. Our light regime may be more of a limiting factor than temperature as we have cloudy skies often, even in summer. All comment gratefully received. I hope you slept well and that Rufus and Ringo are in fine fettle. I love the two of them and enjoy seeing photographs. I miss my dear Hector. He was 'the divil's imp' but he was such a darling.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to put this on for the last couple of weeks. A dear friend who i have cuppas with along with 4 others gave us all a little draw string bag at Easter. In the bag was a note....
> 
> A Little Bag Of Solutions
> 
> ...


That is really cute. Just the thing to make one feel loved.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


This is absolutely stunning!! I am in awe of those that make these beautiful works!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the more open texture of the last of these three- would be a bit quicker to knit too- I have been so busy for my workshop, I have two large WIP's on the 'back burner', my second waterfall shawl, and Sorlenna's Albuquerque Diamond vest, that I really want to pick up again, having found more yarn in the colour I had hoped! Then I have some purple silk bamboo gifted by NanaCaren, that I have in sight for a cowl- think it will be an ideal yarn for that!


They all sound wonderful Julie!! I wish I had more time to knit, I had just gotten my routine worked out with more down time, when suddenly spring/summer temps have arrived! The initial work is always the most time consuming, after that just the maintenance so should have a new routine set in a few weeks. 
Rufus reminds me of a friends baby boy, she called him blue boy as he was so gray almost a blue color. Had the sweetest temperament unless someone approached unannounced!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Ha! and I wanted to google feesers!!!! lol
Yah! 1st laugh at myself of the day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have my copy of the book sitting on my table beside the lap top.I wonder if it comes in audio, that would be great.


I just found it on Amazon ;-)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Funny to see people wanting doves around--they become a nuisance to me here!
> 
> I have decided on brown & greens for the Dreambird--I am thinking it will be more a "leaf effect," which I will also like--we'll see. I love red and gray together; I wonder how it would look the other way round, with the feathers gray? Hmm. Infinite possibilities! :mrgreen:
> 
> Time to check the pizza in the oven--knit on & knit happy!


There was a bit of a furore here when someone in the street wanted to keep doves, as people were concerned about the mess they might make especially to washing hanging on the line. However according to an 'expert' doves/pigeons don't poop as they fly (unlike the pesky seagulls! :roll: ) so washing was safe unless they perched on the line!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, now I understand. All I know is that we always had great ice cream and butter! Our hometown paper quotes news items from historic periods and from time to time see that the highest creamey coop check written would be to Dad..the extra butterfat content made for bigger checks. Although 95% of the dairy farmers milk Holsteins because of the volumes they get.


We have dairy farms all around us! But only one that sells locally, let me tell you that when I bring the milk home from there it is gone in no time, their chocolate milk is the best I have ever tasted.. (I only take a sip or two) Their ice creams are ohhhhh so good also, especially when the local peaches are available, oh my stinking heck, I can only have a few small bites but it is soooooo good! Oh well, I have to wait till we have out of town company to enjoy, C and Mom don't drink much milk and neither enjoy ice cream but once and a great while.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Nothing beats proper grilling. I'd grill all year if I didn't get so much snow. I have a grill for my stove top (gas) that is nice too.


NanaCaren, I built a covered area for my grill when I lived in Colorado, I prefer grilled foods over fried or even oven baked/roasted. I'm lucky that here it doesn't snow that often and rarely stay even for a day. This past winter it was so windy and with rain it made it impossible to use the grill.. I have it cleaned and ready, think we are doing steaks on the grill tonight, have a few ears of corn left from last years crop, mom and C will love that surprise!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There used to be a powdered product that would also whip up like Cool Whip - is that the same as Dream Whip? I prefer the taste of whipped cream, but the chemical nature of the Cool Whip make for a better consistency and shelf life in these type of desserts..JMO.


Dream Whip is about the only thing I can tolerate in that style.. I guess the Cool Whip also but it has an off taste to me. I know when Dream Whip came out I was one happy girl, finally I could have a "whipped" topping!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Marriane, where in Colorado was your lodge? We are in Arvada, but we don't have enough flowers around anymore so the hummers don't mess with them when I have hung feesers out. I really love watching them....they are an astonishing little creature!


We were in the Pagosa Springs area, just east of Durango, a bit west of Wolf Creek Pass.. the lodge itself was up at the edge of the Wimineuche (forgot how to spell this one, LOL) wilderness in the San Juan mountains.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have a baby blanket - baby kimono - cardigan sweater - wool scarf (which i may fibit - it seems a bit wide - i will have to see) - a bear in brown wool - and a couple of dishrags. always nice to have something to do. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> busy hand are happy hands


I really admire those that can keep track of where they are in a project. I have clipped notes along with patterns and since my room is so small they go into the closet and when they are found again somehow the papers have disappeared or gotten switched around.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I really admire those that can keep track of where they are in a project. I have clipped notes along with patterns and since my room is so small they go into the closet and when they are found again somehow the papers have disappeared or gotten switched around.


I started using plastic baggies, with the project, needles and a copy of the pattern in the baggie. I have a box that is perfect for holding the baggies. Problem is I usually start looking for the needles. Finally bought another set of denise so that helped. It is a lot easier to keep track. I also leave the box out where I can trip over it so I won't forget they are there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I started using plastic baggies, with the project, needles and a copy of the pattern in the baggie. I have a box that is perfect for holding the baggies. Problem is I usually start looking for the needles. Finally bought another set of denise so that helped. It is a lot easier to keep track. I also leave the box out where I can trip over it so I won't forget they are there.


Shirley that is my problem, I'll need the needles for a new project decide I'll never finish the one they are on and rip it out, LOL. I have several tins that Christmas cookies came in, they are the bigger rounds, I plan on spray painting the outside in colors that will complement my room, that way I can arrange them on my shelves. I plan on making an area on the side with chalkboard paint so that I can write what is in each tin and needles size and so forth. Once the projects get moved to my closet, they are lost forever, LOL. I have such a tiny room really have wall to wall furniture, the desk is the major problem but C's father made it, so here it will stay. She does not have a place to put it in room and no other room in the house either. It works for now, I just do too many crafts to keep stored in such a small space.. I just cannot decide which one to eliminate!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker, m'dear, Can you advise me about oca? Does it grow successfully in the middle part of the South Island? I ask because a local company here is advertising tubers for sale and I think our local conditions are similar to those in the mid-South Island. I'd like to try to grow them as I enjoyed eating the vegetable when in NZ. Our light regime may be more of a limiting factor than temperature as we have cloudy skies often, even in summer. All comment gratefully received. I hope you slept well and that Rufus and Ringo are in fine fettle. I love the two of them and enjoy seeing photographs. I miss my dear Hector. He was 'the divil's imp' but he was such a darling.


You had me a bit stumped there ,dear Valerie- but I googled it and if it is what we call locally a yam- a small red or yellow tuber, which definitely has the oxalis type leaf- I knew one gardener who grew it very successfully in Canterbury, and Christchurch is pretty much half way down the Island. However Summer temperatures, as I am sure you are aware are a lot hotter as of the norm than would be the case in Ireland. Snow is not regular there, but frosts up to about -5 C are common. Summer sunlight figures would be quite high- but you will know where to check this out.
When I checked back on google, it claims the tuber is grown successfully in Ireland, and the pictures they had are definitely the same plant!
Ringo, as always is at my feet as I type, Rufus likes his spot in the work/boxroom- it is approaching 1-45 am- 2-45 am on Saturday- so quite close to the time I would normally be thinking of starting the bread- especially when I have Fale (DH) at home.
I don't think I could bear to be without a dog- I do have some family close- but seldom see them, and my daughter and family are in Christchurch- but my Darling GS is demanding phonecalls to nanaJ- (he is three and 5 months) so nana is only too happy to oblige. It is a problem being a first generation New Zealander- I got here as a nearly 10 year old- most of my family is still in Scotland, although we have lost track of the English/Welsh branch. My brothers have married girls of 5 generations or more NZ birth, as has my daughter with my son in law- so they all have solved the problem- Pity Sydney is so hot, with so many of Fale's family living there now... decisions...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only reason our big dog isn't up on the bed is because her arthritis is so bad and bed is so high. I have to pick up the chihuahua because he can't/won't jump up but will stand and cry/whine until we put him in bed with us. Silly dog. Growing up I always slept with our German Shepard.
> 
> Know what you mean about separate beds. Occassionally if I'm having a good bit of discomfort/pain I'll go get in the spare bedroom bed. Sleep like a baby. And of course when I do the 4-legged troupe follows me. Love their mama. LOL


Our Tarqui (golden retriever) slept on the end of our bed with the corner of the quilt in his mouth!! :roll: We always let him up o the bed because if you didn't, he would sneak up in the middle of the night and lie on your legs so you had no feeling in them in the morning! When he got too old to climb up onto the bed we used a cot mattress on the floor for him. When he was really old (13) we had to carry him upstairs (all 80 lbs of him! :shock: )it was a matter of what would give out first, our backs or his heart! Wonderful dog, I miss him still and he's been gone for 24 years.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Shirley that is my problem, I'll need the needles for a new project decide I'll never finish the one they are on and rip it out, LOL. I have several tins that Christmas cookies came in, they are the bigger rounds, I plan on spray painting the outside in colors that will complement my room, that way I can arrange them on my shelves. I plan on making an area on the side with chalkboard paint so that I can write what is in each tin and needles size and so forth. Once the projects get moved to my closet, they are lost forever, LOL. I have such a tiny room really have wall to wall furniture, the desk is the major problem but C's father made it, so here it will stay. She does not have a place to put it in room and no other room in the house either. It works for now, I just do too many crafts to keep stored in such a small space.. I just cannot decide which one to eliminate!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


The christmas cookie tins sound as if that would work. I just like to be able to see the projects, to remind me what I have to do before I start anything else -- (dream along with me). 
I think that is our biggest problem. I have a space problem too- my desk it quite large, and a long table so that I can swing around to it, and on the other side a comfy chair and the tv -- it isn't a large room so one side has drawers for my yarn. They are also in bins on the floor. If I used up my stash, half the problem of space would disappear.

I am using a lot more restraint about buying now as there has to be some control and I am using up my stash on the wingspans and crochet bags (stashbuster bags) two crochet afghans in different colors - 2 pairs of socks, etc. etc. Neverending. Now I have the dream bird in my head but won't start it until I finish up my wingspans and have them put away for Christmas gifts for my swimming coffee group. big job and will be nice to have them done. 3 more afghans and I want to start doing some of the classes. There is a beautiful crochet motif, lacy jacket class coming up that I would love to take.

decisions, decisions. and all of it is self inflicted, but so much fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have been enjoying all the conversations regarding color choices for the Dreambird Shawl. I know that the colors I choose today would probably not be what I would have chosen ten or even twenty years ago. Red has always been my favorite color and still is but my other choices would now be turquoise and purples. I never liked green but now I do.
> How about the rest of you--is this true of you as well?


Blue, purple and turquoise have always been favourites, but like you I now sometimes wear green. We weren't allowed to wear green when I was young as my GM was convinced it was unlucky and she was very superstitious!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren, I built a covered area for my grill when I lived in Colorado, I prefer grilled foods over fried or even oven baked/roasted. I'm lucky that here it doesn't snow that often and rarely stay even for a day. This past winter it was so windy and with rain it made it impossible to use the grill.. I have it cleaned and ready, think we are doing steaks on the grill tonight, have a few ears of corn left from last years crop, mom and C will love that surprise!


I have dug my grill out and stood out in the weather grilling more times than I care to count. It does make it hard to get the wood burning in the snow. Mine is at the ready will be making Sam's Lemon Chicken this week on it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning all! 9:16 a.m. here for me and I'm in a tizzy already this morning. My bunny rolls didn't turn out how I thought...found the recipe on the internet and you roll out pieces of dough into a long rope, criss-cross them and let the ends hang over (ears). Then you take another piece of dough and roll it into a ball and place it into the circle make at the base from twisting the dough and that is the tail. Mine looked like mis-shapened pretzels and I have discovered that my old oven now has hot spots so they didn't brown evenly. I really thought that I would just stop at the store, on the way to St. Cloud for our Easter this week, and get some pre-made buns but I woke up early and decided to try Joe's Butterhorns. I wasn't able to leave the dough in the refrigerator overnight and I did have to add a little more flour (or maybe I just didn't count right when adding my cups of flour in the first place...grr) but I ended up with a very nice dough. I was able to divide it into fourths and rolled each one out into the 12" circle and used my pizza cutter to make 8 (sorta equal) wedges. Then starting at the wide edge I rolled them up. I forgot to put spread melted butter on the insides before rolling but I did paint it on top. They are on the cookie sheets now and they are supposed to rise 2 hours before baking. This will be an experiment for sure. Luckily, I still have my orange Jell-O salad in the refrigerator and I can still stop at the store, on our way out of town for rolls, if I have to. I will watch the rolls carefully so they don't rise too much...10-12 minutes at 375 to bake and I should be good - I hope 

I have to share that when I made the Jell-0 and cottage cheese salad the very first time, I wasn't paying particular attention to the recipe (see a trend here?) and I MADE the Jell-O...adding the water, letting it set up, etc. instead of just mixing the Jell-O powder with the whipped topping. Dear husband looked at it and ate it and didn't say a word...I never understood why the cottage cheese/whipped topping mixture didn't turn color but - duh - of course it wouldn't - LOLOL! I can multi-task but it reminds me of juggling...get too many balls in the air and somethings gotta give. Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Dream Whip is about the only thing I can tolerate in that style.. I guess the Cool Whip also but it has an off taste to me. I know when Dream Whip came out I was one happy girl, finally I could have a "whipped" topping!!


I've just discovered that Amazon sell Dream Whip for $5.00 but the postage from US is £10! Seems like I'll be using whipped cream!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've just discovered that Amazon sell Dream Whip for $5.00 but the postage from US is £10! Seems like I'll be using whipped cream!


If you have no dietary restrictions, Val, really whipped cream is delicious. Since I am traveling with this and there are other ingredients involved, I went with the Cool Whip so it will be more stable.

Isn't shipping crazy? I just bought a used book on Amazon to get my hands on that poppy pattern we were talking about last week (lots of beautiful patterns in that book, BTW) and the book (is in good shape too, I'm amazed) cost me $1.42 but shipping was $5.41 - lol. For a total of $6.83, I still think I got a good deal


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta run...time to check the rolls and hop in the tub. Everyone have a wonderful day/evening...Chat again soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in, DH is on his way home, yay!! He's been gone since Wednesday.
> Hope all is well in TP Land, I'll hopefully get all caught up tomorrow, but thought I'd share my 2nd DFH with you all, just have to add eyes.


Great hat, Kaye - your knitting is so neat it looks like machine knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The christmas cookie tins sound as if that would work. I just like to be able to see the projects, to remind me what I have to do before I start anything else -- (dream along with me).
> I think that is our biggest problem. I have a space problem too- my desk it quite large, and a long table so that I can swing around to it, and on the other side a comfy chair and the tv -- it isn't a large room so one side has drawers for my yarn. They are also in bins on the floor. If I used up my stash, half the problem of space would disappear.
> 
> I am using a lot more restraint about buying now as there has to be some control and I am using up my stash on the wingspans and crochet bags (stashbuster bags) two crochet afghans in different colors - 2 pairs of socks, etc. etc. Neverending. Now I have the dream bird in my head but won't start it until I finish up my wingspans and have them put away for Christmas gifts for my swimming coffee group. big job and will be nice to have them done. 3 more afghans and I want to start doing some of the classes. There is a beautiful crochet motif, lacy jacket class coming up that I would love to take.
> ...


I have never made an afghan, my DIL has requested one but I haven't decided on the pattern as yet, I know I need to get one started so that I can have it finished by Christmas, LOL. Also need to start on Daniel's ties for his birthday present, I found a bow tie pattern that I know he will love, want to make it out of a bright variegated color, or find a nice shiny silky type yarn. I have a charcoal silk blend that I am making that is all seed stitch, it takes a toll on my hands as the needles are so small, about halfway done with it. The baby blanket only has a few more inches till it is completed, the weight has kept me from knitting on it for long periods, my wrist get weak and even my gloves won't stop the cramping if I work on it too long. 
I keep my needles in the decorative wine gift boxes... I have 4 of them now, one has the longer needles, one the larger sized, one the shorter small sized needles and I found a shorter version that works great for my dpns! I keep my circulars in a coupon type folder, (the ones that I lost the packages) otherwise they reside in an over the door shoe holder, I found one that is brightly colored (for children) it works great for keeping things visible and organized. Under my twin sized bed I have the fabric style storage boxes that I keep my cotton yarns, plus small wip's, different "tool's" for my bead working and one that holds my kindle and Nexus and their charging cords. I have tried to utilize ever little nook and cranny in this room, LOL... C was really surprised at how easily I can find what I am looking for, it's all about organizing when you have such a small space!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have dug my grill out and stood out in the weather grilling more times than I care to count. It does make it hard to get the wood burning in the snow. Mine is at the ready will be making Sam's Lemon Chicken this week on it.


Ohhhhh yes, I do have the charcoal type but for winter I mainly use the propane! I am saving to purchase a smoker, I want the barrel type rather than the electric or the charcoal, I have found a local place that sells the trimmed limbs from their fruit trees, I purchased a few peach, plum and pecan limbs and have used their shavings to use on the charcoal grill, amazing flavors with their smokey goodness added!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You had me a bit stumped there ,dear Valerie- but I googled it and if it is what we call locally a yam- a small red or yellow tuber, which definitely has the oxalis type leaf- I knew one gardener who grew it very successfully in Canterbury, and Christchurch is pretty much half way down the Island. However Summer temperatures, as I am sure you are aware are a lot hotter as of the norm than would be the case in Ireland. Snow is not regular there, but frosts up to about -5 C are common. Summer sunlight figures would be quite high- but you will know where to check this out.
> When I checked back on google, it claims the tuber is grown successfully in Ireland, and the pictures they had are definitely the same plant!
> Ringo, as always is at my feet as I type, Rufus likes his spot in the work/boxroom- it is approaching 1-45 am- 2-45 am on Saturday- so quite close to the time I would normally be thinking of starting the bread- especially when I have Fale (DH) at home.
> I don't think I could bear to be without a dog- I do have some family close- but seldom see them, and my daughter and family are in Christchurch- but my Darling GS is demanding phonecalls to nanaJ- (he is three and 5 months) so nana is only too happy to oblige. It is a problem being a first generation New Zealander- I got here as a nearly 10 year old- most of my family is still in Scotland, although we have lost track of the English/Welsh branch. My brothers have married girls of 5 generations or more NZ birth, as has my daughter with my son in law- so they all have solved the problem- Pity Sydney is so hot, with so many of Fale's family living there now... decisions...


Thanks you sweetheart, for it is indeed a yam with an Oxalis leaf so I'll order the tubers and hope for the best. I will of course let you know any progress. I think the tubers retail at 5 for about £4.50 + postage. Unwins are selling them and they're a reliable company. I saw that the Auckland triathlon was on television this afternoon and I made a point of watching, with you in mind, so that I could get a better grasp of part of your fair city. My only experience of Auckland has been the area around the airport, which I enjoyed because I saw a mangrove swamp and Norfolk pines!! Oh but I must have plant-green blood. Auckland looked prosperous and very clean with many beautiful buildings. The men's bicycle race was tough on some as there were two tumbles on uphill parts and Brian Keane, the Irish rider lost his front wheel and the back wheel jammed. He was ready for 'battle or draft', by the look on his face.

My lungs are not good today. I've developed a minor infection and I'll write to the consultant this afternoon as he didn't prescribe the antibiotic therapy I've been on for the last 9 months. I believe that it kept me infection-free. I'm taking life easily and didn't go to church as my son-in-law has my car and the walk was just too far for me. I'm knitting the back skirt of the baby's dress in a bright green. Daisies are to be embroidered of the dress when completed. I've bought the dreambird pattern and I just love it. It'll be a challenge I expect and it'll take a while before it gets priority as I work on one project at a time - as you know!! My right arm and hand have just about recovered from yesterday's 3 hr writing marathon. And to think that earlier in the month, I'd planned to drive to the 200 miles to Tipperary! Saved from myself!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

gottastch said:


> If you have no dietary restrictions, Val, really whipped cream is delicious. Since I am traveling with this and there are other ingredients involved, I went with the Cool Whip so it will be more stable.
> 
> Isn't shipping crazy? I just bought a used book on Amazon to get my hands on that poppy pattern we were talking about last week (lots of beautiful patterns in that book, BTW) and the book (is in good shape too, I'm amazed) cost me $1.42 but shipping was $5.41 - lol. For a total of $6.83, I still think I got a good deal


No dietary restrictions and I think the crystal form of jelly is available. My mother used nothing else. I know that Kaffe Fassett book. The patterns in it are beautiful and although they'd take time, the result would be worth the effort. There's a Kaffe Fassett 'feel' about the dreambird. No wonder so many of us are bustin' to get at it. I love the story about your jelly. Husbands such as yours - and my late darling- are the best ever. On one occasion my dear George, then my very new husband lifted the lid from goulash that I was making and that was exotic in the late 1960s and proclaimed 'Alas poor Jorick'! (The skull in Hamlet). He moved quickly immediately thereafter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo...let us now how you like the yarn. I've been tempted to order some of that. May I ask where you found it?


My LYS carries it, she likes to try new things, so she brings in a few skeins of new things and if you want more or enough for a sweater or something she will gladly order it in for us. She has a few skeins of the Milk/Cotton yarn and Soy yarn, and acouple different color/weights of the recycled denim. The skein I chose has 163yd/100gr.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a cute idea! I have just the friend that I need to give that to also.


Oh, great idea, I need to make a couple of those, specifically my Stepmother needs one, I about fell off my chair laughing when I got to a marble, lol... We always told her she lost hers so when she got a harlequin great dane we named her Marbles so that Marla would always know where hers where and that they were always together. lol...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I met Ralph a couple of times and he was a very bright, nice man. He never lost sight of the fact that he served the average man and he never put on airs. He dropped into a quilting guild one day in one of our Community centers, sat down and asked us all about quilting . He liked one of my wall hangings so I gave it to him. He beamed from ear to ear. somehow found my name and i received a lovely thankyou card from Ralph and Coleen-- very nice person. The memorial service today talked about what he contributed to Alberta -- I always was a fan of his except when he demolished one of our hospitals during the
> time when Alberta was having financial problems, which we no longer had when he retired. interesting person. sad because he was a communicator and developed dementia and couldn't talk or communicate.
> 
> For those who don't know about him. He was our Mayor, and also the Premier of our Province and died last week at the age of 70. He was honest and he really cared what the people thought. Not too many of them around today. funny stories came out at the memorial service. One of a kind.
> ...


I was born in London Ontario but moved to Mississauga to teach Special Education. When I retired I returned to London where I followed my second love and worked for a winery teaching about wine and cooking with wine. When I retired the second time I rented out my London home and I now am living on the Kettle & Stony Point Reserve at the southwest point of our province. I live quite near knitnanny who lives in Bright's Grove.
It is fun but unusual as I am one of only a few non-first nations to live here and one of fewer who stay year round. I am just two short blocks from Lake Huron. I shop in Forest or drive to Sarnia (just over the border from Port Huron Michigan). 
Spring is late here and there is still a little ice on the lake but soon the tourists will be back and the quite calm will end.
I love the sign in our reserve gas station that says."If there's a tourist season ; can we shoot them?" Tough in cheek , of course, tourists and the fishing season are a main source of income in this area.

Isn't it fun to see all the different areas of our world represented on our forum?

Patricia


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sight that must have been! Creative for sure and it accomplished the task!


ptofValerie said:


> Must tell you this Gwennie. About 10 years ago, George and I had our first winter holiday and we went for a week to the Algarve in Portugal in early January. That area is famous for its citrus fruits, which are ripe in winter and I've never seen such lovely oranges and lemons. George decided we needed enough for our week's stay and that we'd buy them from the farmer's stall within easy walking distance of the holiday apartments. We didn't have a carrier bag, still less a basket so himself decided to bring a suitcase as it was on wheels. The farmer's face was a vision when we turned up with the suitcase! What did he think we were going to do with a suitcase filled with oranges??!! We bought numerous kilos and he gave us lemons for nothing. I love the Algarve and the people there are kind and friendly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thanks you sweetheart, for it is indeed a yam with an Oxalis leaf so I'll order the tubers and hope for the best. I will of course let you know any progress. I think the tubers retail at 5 for about £4.50 + postage. Unwins are selling them and they're a reliable company. I saw that the Auckland triathlon was on television this afternoon and I made a point of watching, with you in mind, so that I could get a better grasp of part of your fair city. My only experience of Auckland has been the area around the airport, which I enjoyed because I saw a mangrove swamp and Norfolk pines!! Oh but I must have plant-green blood. Auckland looked prosperous and very clean with many beautiful buildings. The men's bicycle race was tough on some as there were two tumbles on uphill parts and Brian Keane, the Irish rider lost his front wheel and the back wheel jammed. He was ready for 'battle or draft', by the look on his face.
> 
> My lungs are not good today. I've developed a minor infection and I'll write to the consultant this afternoon as he didn't prescribe the antibiotic therapy I've been on for the last 9 months. I believe that it kept me infection-free. I'm taking life easily and didn't go to church as my son-in-law has my car and the walk was just too far for me. I'm knitting the back skirt of the baby's dress in a bright green. Daisies are to be embroidered of the dress when completed. I've bought the dreambird pattern and I just love it. It'll be a challenge I expect and it'll take a while before it gets priority as I work on one project at a time - as you know!! My right arm and hand have just about recovered from yesterday's 3 hr writing marathon. And to think that earlier in the month, I'd planned to drive to the 200 miles to Tipperary! Saved from myself!


My part of the city is actually very close to the Airport- I am under one of the approach circuits, just before they join the landing approach- so Aircraft are still very much part of my life. I must get out and see if I can get a few decent shots of the harbour, I am intending to photograph the local Maori Marae which I think people would find interesting. The triathlon was based on the Waitemata Harbour, and Hauraki Gulf, which is the Eastern Harbour, we are on the Western Harbour, the Manukau, not very far south of the very narrow Isthmus that separates the two harbours. I do hope you can sort out the antibiotic situation- I have only sinusitis, fortunately not Asthma, but both can involve issues getting one's breathing right, especially at night I find- depending on what is causing the problem.
There will be quite a bit about the triathlon on the morning news broadcast because several of the presenters have been training for it. I am still not happy with the telly having axed my favourite BBC News at night- so had not watched the race- I am telling myself I will be saving on power consumption.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning all! 9:16 a.m. here for me and I'm in a tizzy already this morning. My bunny rolls didn't turn out how I thought...found the recipe on the internet and you roll out pieces of dough into a long rope, criss-cross them and let the ends hang over (ears). Then you take another piece of dough and roll it into a ball and place it into the circle make at the base from twisting the dough and that is the tail. Mine looked like mis-shapened pretzels and I have discovered that my old oven now has hot spots so they didn't brown evenly. I really thought that I would just stop at the store, on the way to St. Cloud for our Easter this week, and get some pre-made buns but I woke up early and decided to try Joe's Butterhorns. I wasn't able to leave the dough in the refrigerator overnight and I did have to add a little more flour (or maybe I just didn't count right when adding my cups of flour in the first place...grr) but I ended up with a very nice dough. I was able to divide it into fourths and rolled each one out into the 12" circle and used my pizza cutter to make 8 (sorta equal) wedges. Then starting at the wide edge I rolled them up. I forgot to put spread melted butter on the insides before rolling but I did paint it on top. They are on the cookie sheets now and they are supposed to rise 2 hours before baking. This will be an experiment for sure. Luckily, I still have my orange Jell-O salad in the refrigerator and I can still stop at the store, on our way out of town for rolls, if I have to. I will watch the rolls carefully so they don't rise too much...10-12 minutes at 375 to bake and I should be good - I hope
> 
> I have to share that when I made the Jell-0 and cottage cheese salad the very first time, I wasn't paying particular attention to the recipe (see a trend here?) and I MADE the Jell-O...adding the water, letting it set up, etc. instead of just mixing the Jell-O powder with the whipped topping. Dear husband looked at it and ate it and didn't say a word...I never understood why the cottage cheese/whipped topping mixture didn't turn color but - duh - of course it wouldn't - LOLOL! I can multi-task but it reminds me of juggling...get too many balls in the air and somethings gotta give. Thanks for listening/reading


the salad looks so delicious- containing so many of my favourite things- including the whipped cream that we would have to use, I can see it becoming my contribution to the Christmas Feast- High Summer of course for us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will have to live to a hundred, never buy any more yarn, and knit constantly to use up my stash I'm afraid. Compulsive yarn buyer now.

What does "finish on project before starting another" mean...LOL I haven't learned that process yet and probably never will. Have gotten multiples of some needles sizes but then do we ever have enough needles? LOL I am blessed with a large craft room yet still run out of space! Can we say obsessive...oh yes we can. LOL



Designer1234 said:


> The christmas cookie tins sound as if that would work. I just like to be able to see the projects, to remind me what I have to do before I start anything else -- (dream along with me).
> I think that is our biggest problem. I have a space problem too- my desk it quite large, and a long table so that I can swing around to it, and on the other side a comfy chair and the tv -- it isn't a large room so one side has drawers for my yarn. They are also in bins on the floor. If I used up my stash, half the problem of space would disappear.
> 
> I am using a lot more restraint about buying now as there has to be some control and I am using up my stash on the wingspans and crochet bags (stashbuster bags) two crochet afghans in different colors - 2 pairs of socks, etc. etc. Neverending. Now I have the dream bird in my head but won't start it until I finish up my wingspans and have them put away for Christmas gifts for my swimming coffee group. big job and will be nice to have them done. 3 more afghans and I want to start doing some of the classes. There is a beautiful crochet motif, lacy jacket class coming up that I would love to take.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks so yummy and pretty too. 


gottastch said:


> Good morning all! 9:16 a.m. here for me and I'm in a tizzy already this morning. My bunny rolls didn't turn out how I thought...found the recipe on the internet and you roll out pieces of dough into a long rope, criss-cross them and let the ends hang over (ears). Then you take another piece of dough and roll it into a ball and place it into the circle make at the base from twisting the dough and that is the tail. Mine looked like mis-shapened pretzels and I have discovered that my old oven now has hot spots so they didn't brown evenly. I really thought that I would just stop at the store, on the way to St. Cloud for our Easter this week, and get some pre-made buns but I woke up early and decided to try Joe's Butterhorns. I wasn't able to leave the dough in the refrigerator overnight and I did have to add a little more flour (or maybe I just didn't count right when adding my cups of flour in the first place...grr) but I ended up with a very nice dough. I was able to divide it into fourths and rolled each one out into the 12" circle and used my pizza cutter to make 8 (sorta equal) wedges. Then starting at the wide edge I rolled them up. I forgot to put spread melted butter on the insides before rolling but I did paint it on top. They are on the cookie sheets now and they are supposed to rise 2 hours before baking. This will be an experiment for sure. Luckily, I still have my orange Jell-O salad in the refrigerator and I can still stop at the store, on our way out of town for rolls, if I have to. I will watch the rolls carefully so they don't rise too much...10-12 minutes at 375 to bake and I should be good - I hope
> 
> I have to share that when I made the Jell-0 and cottage cheese salad the very first time, I wasn't paying particular attention to the recipe (see a trend here?) and I MADE the Jell-O...adding the water, letting it set up, etc. instead of just mixing the Jell-O powder with the whipped topping. Dear husband looked at it and ate it and didn't say a word...I never understood why the cottage cheese/whipped topping mixture didn't turn color but - duh - of course it wouldn't - LOLOL! I can multi-task but it reminds me of juggling...get too many balls in the air and somethings gotta give. Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny...love the name Marbles for the dog.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, great idea, I need to make a couple of those, specifically my Stepmother needs one, I about fell off my chair laughing when I got to a marble, lol... We always told her she lost hers so when she got a harlequin great dane we named her Marbles so that Marla would always know where hers where and that they were always together. lol...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get better quickly. Prayers being lifted up for you.



ptofValerie said:


> .
> 
> My lungs are not good today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> They all sound wonderful Julie!! I wish I had more time to knit...
> 
> I just need a bit of discipline- and limiting of time on KTP or KP! the computer can rather take over- and one wants to keep up with all these new found friends- a hazard of moving frequently- you move away from friendships- and before the computer if people were not correspondents or that way inclined one looses contact. And then there is the wretched fact that in our culture women take the husband's name, and if you were not around at the wedding- how do you solve that one?
> There was one hilarious event with Rufus one morning. We had a neighbour at that time, with whom I was attempting to be on good terms- he was a member of one of our more notorious gangs- and as a neighbour I felt it was wise to try to be on his 'right side'. This morning Rufus who had gone out early was making an amazing commotion, and I thought I better go check. I discovered the neighbour for some reason in my back garden desperately trying to escape over the fence- but every time he leapt Rufus leapt too, and got hold of his trousers, and pulled. I remember suggesting that a better exit path was via my deck, and gave him a hand up and over- he was very quick to leave, and never tried coming over the fence again!
> Rufus knows friend from foe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I was born in London Ontario but moved to Mississauga to teach Special Education. When I retired I returned to London where I followed my second love and worked for a winery teaching about wine and cooking with wine. When I retired the second time I rented out my London home and I now am living on the Kettle & Stony Point Reserve at the southwest point of our province. I live quite near knitnanny who lives in Bright's Grove.
> It is fun but unusual as I am one of only a few non-first nations to live here and one of fewer who stay year round. I am just two short blocks from Lake Huron. I shop in Forest or drive to Sarnia (just over the border from Port Huron Michigan).
> Spring is late here and there is still a little ice on the lake but soon the tourists will be back and the quite calm will end.
> I love the sign in our reserve gas station that says."If there's a tourist season ; can we shoot them?" Tough in cheek , of course, tourists and the fishing season are a main source of income in this area.
> ...


we have a lot from around the globe, who choose often to remain silent- pity that- it is great to hear from everybody. We also depend on Tourists as well as our Farming- probably more so for a year or few with the bad drought we are still experiencing, but we don't really have an off season- I think we could do with a few of such notices though! as you say, 'tongue in cheek'!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning/evening to all. Prayers for all in need and praying all have a great day/night. A beautiful day here. Will check back later. Hugs. Jo


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Middle DS and DGS came by to get bubbles for bubble gun and bread. They are headed to the park to make bubbles and feed the ducks. 

Almost 70 here today and sunny! :lol: cleaned off flower beds up by house we got some rain last night and more coming this week so I think flowers will be ok. Cleaned and organized area by my recliner where I do everything, have my knitting things, books kindle etc. Vaccines the lamp shades. It is really nice to have some of my old energy back. Fir the last couple years I haven't done or cared about doing some things. I'd see it, knew it needed to be done just didn't have the energy to do it. Will take me a long time to get all those things caught up but I will eventually.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Another day half over and I have accomplished nothing. Well, I did catch up on TP. The hand is still swollen and I am doing my best not to worry because it is the first time this has happened. Very hard to keep it elevated at all times.

Anyway, after reading all the hummingbird stories I thought you would enjoy this picture I took last summer out of my living room window.(how do you add a picture without posting first and then adding it after?)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

decisions, decisions. and all of it is self inflicted, but so much fun.[/quote]

:thumbup: :wink: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone - just posting so I can find this later when I have more time - still catching up with TKP and outside work. We are supposed to get rain and wind for the next couple of days so we're trying to get some painting done before that starts - I should be pretty housebound Monday and Tuesday so at the very least I will check in then - Thinking of all of you and hoping for good things - luv- AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have to share that when I made the Jell-0 and cottage cheese salad the very first time, I wasn't paying particular attention to the recipe (see a trend here?) and I MADE the Jell-O...adding the water, letting it set up, etc. instead of just mixing the Jell-O powder with the whipped topping. Dear husband looked at it and ate it and didn't say a word...I never understood why the cottage cheese/whipped topping mixture didn't turn color but - duh - of course it wouldn't - LOLOL! I can multi-task but it reminds me of juggling...get too many balls in the air and somethings gotta give. Thanks for listening/reading [/quote]

I have everything for the jello salad and am making it today! Yours looks beautiful.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi everyone - just posting so I can find this later when I have more time - still catching up with TKP and outside work. We are supposed to get rain and wind for the next couple of days so we're trying to get some painting done before that starts - I should be pretty housebound Monday and Tuesday so at the very least I will check in then - Thinking of all of you and hoping for good things - luv- AZ


Hi AZ! Good luck with getting your painting done. We had the wind yesterday and rain forecasted at 50% or more every day this week. Glad to hear that DH is doing well and you are doing things!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Anyway, after reading all the hummingbird stories I thought you would enjoy this picture I took last summer out of my living room window.(how do you add a picture without posting first and then adding it after?)


You really cant add a picture without first putting in a comment. At least that has been my experience. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I am off to my parent's place. Mom needs her computer fixed. Seems she was on Knitting Paradise earlier today, she clicked on a post topic to read what was there, and got some kind of virus into her computer. Now it wont let her do anything on the computer. I have a good anti-virus program installed on her computer and it has frozen her computer until the source of the virus is removed. I shall have to go play on it and tinker it so it is working again. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a neat picture of Trixie with her haircut held by her loving "mother". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in, DH is on his way home, yay!! He's been gone since Wednesday.
> Hope all is well in TP Land, I'll hopefully get all caught up tomorrow, but thought I'd share my 2nd DFH with you all, just have to add eyes.


Stunning colors. Can't wait to see it with the eyes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You don't make the jello correct? Just mix it in cool whip cottage cheese right,?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awe....she is so cute. Makes you want to cuddler her. And the beautiful lady in the back is you I presume?



Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's right Pup Lover. In fact she told a story of how she made it first INCORRECTLY making the jello up and her DH ate it anyway and didn't say a word. What a dear DH.



Pup lover said:


> You don't make the jello correct? Just mix it in cool whip cottage cheese right,?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awe....she is so cute. Makes you want to cuddler her. And the beautiful lady in the back is you I presume?


Yes that is me not at my best not at my worst lol!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up on last night's posts and today's. We are off to DD1's for supper. DD2 made a berry upside down cake with whipped cream. We are having chicken fajitas. Not sure what else besides avocados. DD1 made a chocolate eclair dessert and banana pudding. Dessert first! My mother is in town and possibly one brother. 

Gwennie, wow, you have been doing alot of planning. Let me know how I can help. We are pretty close thoughtwise on some of the things. 

Loved reading everyones' posts. Makes me feel close to all. 

Finished the bunnies and eyes on fish hat. Will post later. Even got some of the tax prep done. 

Have a great day.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's right Pup Lover. In fact she told a story of how she made it first INCORRECTLY making the jello up and her DH ate it anyway and didn't say a word. What a dear DH.


I read that story about how it didn't change color, then I thought (after I made it) maybe I was supposed to make the jello and mix other stuff in before it sat. It's good anyway, mom came behave her some of it to take home. she thinks her mom made this when she was little said it looked familiar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I read that story about how it didn't change color, then I thought (after I made it) maybe I was supposed to make the jello and mix other stuff in before it sat. It's good anyway, mom came behave her some of it to take home. she thinks her mom made this when she was little said it looked familiar.


I've forgotten to book mark the page with the proportions, can any one recall what page they are on, to save me reading the whole KTP again!? Pretty Please!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go Julie...just pasted the whole thing

COTTAGE CHEESE & JELL-O SALAD
3 oz. pkg. Jello-O, whatever flavor
12 oz. small curd cottage cheese
8 oz. container Cool Whip
drained fruit, your choice as to the type and amount

Mix the Jell-O powder with the Cool Whip. Stir in the cottage cheese and drained fruit. That's it. Let it set up in the refrigerator and you've got yourself a yummy salad. I like that you can use real whipped cream or fat-free Cool Whip, if you like, as well as sugar-free Jell-O...helps in the calorie department 

DH likes orange so I doubled the recipe (since I am taking it to a family function) so used 2 of the large cans of the drained Mandarin oranges. Save out some of the reserved fruit to make a decoration on the top of the salad, if desired. DH likes nuts so I sprinkled a little ring of them around the edge of the bowl You may remember this from childhood with lime Jell-O powder and pineapple. It always goes over well and is cool and refreshing.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have finally caught up to all the posts, What a job! Lots of recipes - thank you! I've gained 30 pounds just looking at the pictures and reading the recipes! Lots of interest on the feather shawl (forgot the proper name) I think I have chosen my yarn from my stash for it but it is not sockweight. Turquois, blues and black.

I hope the knitting get togethr at Sams' goes well. The program looks very interesting and I am sure that all will have fun. Just sorry I can't come. Don't know anything about skype.

Just for those who haven't thought about it -- I opened my Microsoft Word program to an open page, hit the - square at the top of the page (right hand top corner) so that the page would scrunch to the bottom of the monitor, and opened up my Tea Party blog, and when I found a recipe, highlighted it, right clicked for the commands box , clicked on copy, clicked on the box for the word blank page to enlarge it and then right clicked for the box again and clicked on paste, and voila, recipe copied. Then clicked on the - box at the top of page again, ready to find more recipes. I probably did not explain this very well, but hope the idea came across, and can help some of you to collect the recipes quickly. Of course you will have to save your word document after.

Was glad to read about the hummingbird feeder care and get the recipe for the sugar water. We have just started to use the feeder and have been using the prepared powder. We have the feeder with the big flowers on the bottom. I was just looking at it the other day, thinking about where to hang it this summer. I think it needs to have a good washing as well.

We were out last night to a German Club we belonged to. The celebration was called Schlachtfest (spelling?) I guess the easy English translation is "Pork Party" or "Pig Party". Apparently the pig came to visit and ended up on the grill! We did enjoy him and I had "cracklings" which I haven't had for a couple of years. They were good along with the BBQ ribs and roast meat with Saurcrout with bacon pieces (real bacon) mashed potatoes, gravy. We had hand made sugar coated donuts for desert. Sorry I don't have recipes. I know - I will have to find some for next week.

Well, I am hungry - again - and I need to catch up on my knitting - a commissioned shawl - my wingspan - a pair of gunner mits, a doll, a scarf or two. Cleaned up my knitting corner, but need to put all the pattern print-outs in their binders. Should keep me out of trouble for a couple of days.

Have a nice Sunday (or Monday). Enjoy your coffees, cakes, etc. Wellness wishes to those who need it. Good weather (if that is possible in our hemisphere) to all.



Lurker 2 said:


> I've forgotten to book mark the page with the proportions, can any one recall what page they are on, to save me reading the whole KTP again!? Pretty Please!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Attention those going to Knit-a-Palooza* Look for PM from me and please respond to the email given in PM.

thanks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


She's lovely and looks so proud of her new look!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


Hi all, such a nice day spent most of day outside, trixie is so cute, love that face. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yes that is me not at my best not at my worst lol!


But you are beautiful, just as you are, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

She is so cute.



Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm ordering that book also.....can't wait to see other patterns besides the Persian Poppy.



gottastch said:


> If you have no dietary restrictions, Val, really whipped cream is delicious. Since I am traveling with this and there are other ingredients involved, I went with the Cool Whip so it will be more stable.
> 
> Isn't shipping crazy? I just bought a used book on Amazon to get my hands on that poppy pattern we were talking about last week (lots of beautiful patterns in that book, BTW) and the book (is in good shape too, I'm amazed) cost me $1.42 but shipping was $5.41 - lol. For a total of $6.83, I still think I got a good deal


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you seen the "green egg" --- my brother was talking about it - guess it is a smoker and a grill - have to do some research.



Marianne818 said:


> Ohhhhh yes, I do have the charcoal type but for winter I mainly use the propane! I am saving to purchase a smoker, I want the barrel type rather than the electric or the charcoal, I have found a local place that sells the trimmed limbs from their fruit trees, I purchased a few peach, plum and pecan limbs and have used their shavings to use on the charcoal grill, amazing flavors with their smokey goodness added!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And nice to see your face and eyes, too!!!



Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, I am back from fixing the Mother's computer. What it was that was in her compter was a scam virus that will come in no matter what internet contection program you have. It is called *Win 7 Clean Pro*. It is a scam that states your computer is infected and it wants you to download the program to clean your computer because it shows you that you have at least 30 files/programs that are in your computer and are affected. The catch is that you have to pay $79.99 for the program. What happens is that the scammer takes your money and leaves your computer just as it was before. This is a scam and it is all lies about your computer being infected/corrupt. If you see such a message come into your desktop once you have opened your internet browser ---> immediately close your browser. Run your anti-virus program. In my Mom's case, she had done too many clickings on this and that trying to do what the Win 7 Clean Pro was telling her to do, so I had to do over 2 hrs of tinkering in her computer to get things right again. This scam virus will act and mimick a valid Microsoft Program to cause you to trust it. Dont trust it. This is a new scam that is out and I did call a computer geek to ask about it. Happy computing everyone!! Zoe 

Here is more about this scam and what to do about it. 
http://www.spywarevoid.com/remove-pc-clean-pro-fraud.html


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will have to live to a hundred, never buy any more yarn, and knit constantly to use up my stash I'm afraid. Compulsive yarn buyer now.
> 
> What does "finish on project before starting another" mean...LOL I haven't learned that process yet and probably never will. Have gotten multiples of some needles sizes but then do we ever have enough needles? LOL I am blessed with a large craft room yet still run out of space! Can we say obsessive...oh yes we can. LOL


Gwennie love. Its me that is the peculiar one and not the rest of us!! I do better working on a single project and others do far better on a number so don't follow my practice. Sure you get lots of pleasure from your way of doing things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


Pup Lover, so nice to see a photo of you looking so great and with your adorable dog and her new hairdo.

I went out to dinner with DH's student and his family after his recital and what a great family. Women that don't know the word can't. Grandma is an artist/potter, aunt is a pediatric surgeon, aunt sitting next to me designs her own clothes and has a tailor make them and she looks fantastic in them being a pilates instructor. I told her I was learning to make jewelry and she asked me if we had supplies for that here and I told her yes, thinking of my huge beading store. Then she told me her friend is learning to make jewelry too. Then she showed me the jewelry and I knew why she asked me about supplies because we are talking about diamonds and other precious jewels. A whole different level from what I am doing. This lady's jewelry belonged on the pages of Vogue. There I sat with my plastic beads. LOL Well, I was proud of them. We are talking a whole different level and here I am thinking $30 is a lot to spend for supplies. Still loved the family and they sure knew how to be supportive of this young man, Bill's student, who is sure to be a success wherever he goes. I loved their energy and found them so inspiring.

To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to get more disciplined in finishing the projects----it feels good to get things completed; but it seems I like the quest of something new more so am always wanting to move on to something else.



ptofValerie said:


> Gwennie love. Its me that is the peculiar one and not the rest of us!! I do better working on a single project and others do far better on a number so don't follow my practice. Sure you get lots of pleasure from your way of doing things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > They all sound wonderful Julie!! I wish I had more time to knit...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Just sorry I can't come. Don't know anything about skype.
> 
> Skype is a free program you can load onto your computer (they also have extended programs you can pay for). Skype allows you to call or video call if you have a camera on your computer people anywhere in the world and talk to them in real time. An example, I just spent about 1 1/2 hours chatting with Lurker2 in NZ; we had our cameras on so we were seeing each other and chatting as we knitted together. It was wonderful! Only thing better would have been if we had actually been in each others home. Check it out!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Attention those going to Knit-a-Palooza* Look for PM from me and please respond to the email given in PM.
> 
> thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

I feed all the birds, but the hummies are my favorite. Don't feed them that store-brand colored food; four parts water to 1 part cane sugar dissolved - heated in the microwave and cooled, then just pour into the feeder. I make a couple of quarts and keep it in the frig. Change the feeder food at least every 3 days.
Their antics are indeed amazing for such tiny birds...they are feisty! I put my feeders out May 1st; have had nesting hummies every year...they nest in my privet hedge which is about 10+ feet tall. They put on quite a show darting and challenging others at the feeder.
Thanks for the recipes and humor...most enjoyable.
Button sends his regards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gramto2 said:


> I feed all the birds, but the hummies are my favorite. Don't feed them that store-brand colored food; four parts water to 1 part cane sugar dissolved - heated in the microwave and cooled, then just pour into the feeder. I make a couple of quarts and keep it in the frig. Change the feeder food at least every 3 days.
> Their antics are indeed amazing for such tiny birds...they are feisty! I put my feeders out May 1st; have had nesting hummies every year...they nest in my privet hedge which is about 10+ feet tall. They put on quite a show darting and challenging others at the feeder.
> Thanks for the recipes and humor...most enjoyable.
> Button sends his regards.


Welcome to the Tea Party, Gramto2, I think Sam may be out at present- but You will be welcomed warmly by him, when he reads your post! There is always a spare chair and a cuppa for new faces, so do feel free to drop by again!
Ringo and Rufus send their regards to Button!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

The recipe sounds good, but could not download the recipe. Can someone pm me. Marge.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, will check this out later this week. On ovrload at present time. My nephews from Germany were talking about this and my hubby as well, but I wasn't paying any attention I guess. I don't have a camera on my computer yet. I will have to look into that as well. Thanks for the "Nudge". I need it once in a while.



Gweniepooh said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Just sorry I can't come. Don't know anything about skype.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments on Trixie and myself. She is such a sweetie, I must be better because she is not glued to my lap anymore. Lol. She still sits with me just not ALL the time like after surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And you should be proud your work is beautiful! Who cares if it is plastic or platinum...gorgeous is gorgeous and your work is (do I need to say it...) GORGEOUS!



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, so nice to see a photo of you looking so great and with your adorable dog and her new hairdo.
> 
> I went out to dinner with DH's student and his family after his recital and what a great family. Women that don't know the word can't. Grandma is an artist/potter, aunt is a pediatric surgeon, aunt sitting next to me designs her own clothes and has a tailor make them and she looks fantastic in them being a pilates instructor. I told her I was learning to make jewelry and she asked me if we had supplies for that here and I told her yes, thinking of my huge beading store. Then she told me her friend is learning to make jewelry too. Then she showed me the jewelry and I knew why she asked me about supplies because we are talking about diamonds and other precious jewels. A whole different level from what I am doing. This lady's jewelry belonged on the pages of Vogue. There I sat with my plastic beads. LOL Well, I was proud of them. We are talking a whole different level and here I am thinking $30 is a lot to spend for supplies. Still loved the family and they sure knew how to be supportive of this young man, Bill's student, who is sure to be a success wherever he goes. I loved their energy and found them so inspiring.
> 
> To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora your jewelry is beautiful. You do a very nice job with it!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I LOVE your wingspan. The border gives it a different look - I'd keep it  Lovely work!


These are my favorite colors:anything purple. I have a lavendar/orchid kitchen, lavendar living room, and purple accents in my lavendar bedroom. Yellow accents for the bedroom, yellow china and yellow bedroom curtains. The wingspan looks to be above my skill level. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be so fun having bees - i love honey - nectar of the gods in my mind.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Why was I taking this examination, Sam!!! There was a point yesterday morning, half-way through the process when I was asking myself that! No, seriously! I don't like beating myself up with big sticks although by late afternoon yesterday I felt as though I had. Writing vigourously for 3 hrs is physically taxing. There's been a bit effort by the Federation of Irish Beekeepers (FIBKA) and the Ulster Beekeepers Association (UBKA) to get hobby beekeepers trained through formal courses based on lectures and practical sessions with an examination at the end. Honey bees are under numerous pressures, as you know, and since the arrival in Ireland about 10 years ago of the parasitic Varroa mite, massive efforts have been made to train beekeepers in modern practices. Much the same has been happening throughout Great Britain and Europe. One doesn't need qualifications to keep bees but the training makes it all more enjoyable because one knows what/ why one is doing. I did the preliminary training in 2009/10 and this year did the first of 3 courses leading to the Intermediate Certificate. I also teach microscopy to candidates doing part of the Senior Certificate. Beekeeping is a great way to make friends as people come from all walks of life and they are very free with advice and help, as well as being good company. All that I've met should learn to knit as they'd be ideal KTPers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have returend. Read nothing yet, that will need tp come later.
Friday afternnon we heade of for our annivesary weekend follwoing up David's history. Got to the spot where would normally turn off and David informs Vicky that he wants to go and see something down the other row so she co-operatively headed off. As I was starting to think about how far out of hte way we were going he then suggested that we should go down to Cape Jervis first so we could have fish and chips as it was getting late. We jokingly discussed driving across the sea to KAngaroo Island, watched a ferry and then Vick drove down to the Ferry lineup. Turned out that we were going over to Kangaroo Island for the weekend! 
This is where David and I had gone for our honeymoon so it was very significant. Had a great weekend- loads of walking and now I am very tired. Will say more later and when I can get the photos I will post some photos. But I hadn't taken a camera as didn't need it. And did all my walking including clambering over rocks in sandals! The one thing they didn't think of ahead of time was that I might have decent shoes with me. And I'm not feeling too achy this morning either.
But need to have breakfast as I'm giving blood this morning and then the normal Monday knitting lessons. The minor things like food shopping, especially as I am going to begin WW yet again! So I will be back later and try and catch up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very good gottastch.

sam

I have to share that when I made the Jell-0 and cottage cheese salad the very first time, I wasn't paying particular attention to the recipe (see a trend here?) and I MADE the Jell-O...adding the water, letting it set up, etc. instead of just mixing the Jell-O powder with the whipped topping. Dear husband looked at it and ate it and didn't say a word...I never understood why the cottage cheese/whipped topping mixture didn't turn color but - duh - of course it wouldn't - LOLOL! I can multi-task but it reminds me of juggling...get too many balls in the air and somethings gotta give. Thanks for listening/reading [/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

an inland shot of Kaikoura


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of the dress when you are finished - please?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Thanks you sweetheart, for it is indeed a yam with an Oxalis leaf so I'll order the tubers and hope for the best. I will of course let you know any progress. I think the tubers retail at 5 for about £4.50 + postage. Unwins are selling them and they're a reliable company. I saw that the Auckland triathlon was on television this afternoon and I made a point of watching, with you in mind, so that I could get a better grasp of part of your fair city. My only experience of Auckland has been the area around the airport, which I enjoyed because I saw a mangrove swamp and Norfolk pines!! Oh but I must have plant-green blood. Auckland looked prosperous and very clean with many beautiful buildings. The men's bicycle race was tough on some as there were two tumbles on uphill parts and Brian Keane, the Irish rider lost his front wheel and the back wheel jammed. He was ready for 'battle or draft', by the look on his face.
> 
> My lungs are not good today. I've developed a minor infection and I'll write to the consultant this afternoon as he didn't prescribe the antibiotic therapy I've been on for the last 9 months. I believe that it kept me infection-free. I'm taking life easily and didn't go to church as my son-in-law has my car and the walk was just too far for me. I'm knitting the back skirt of the baby's dress in a bright green. Daisies are to be embroidered of the dress when completed. I've bought the dreambird pattern and I just love it. It'll be a challenge I expect and it'll take a while before it gets priority as I work on one project at a time - as you know!! My right arm and hand have just about recovered from yesterday's 3 hr writing marathon. And to think that earlier in the month, I'd planned to drive to the 200 miles to Tipperary! Saved from myself!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - have not heard of the milk/cotton yarn - do you know who handles it?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> My LYS carries it, she likes to try new things, so she brings in a few skeins of new things and if you want more or enough for a sweater or something she will gladly order it in for us. She has a few skeins of the Milk/Cotton yarn and Soy yarn, and acouple different color/weights of the recycled denim. The skein I chose has 163yd/100gr.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mark one for rufus?

did you ever find out why he was in your back yard?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > They all sound wonderful Julie!! I wish I had more time to knit...
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes mam! you should be proud!



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, so nice to see a photo of you looking so great and with your adorable dog and her new hairdo.
> 
> I went out to dinner with DH's student and his family after his recital and what a great family. Women that don't know the word can't. Grandma is an artist/potter, aunt is a pediatric surgeon, aunt sitting next to me designs her own clothes and has a tailor make them and she looks fantastic in them being a pilates instructor. I told her I was learning to make jewelry and she asked me if we had supplies for that here and I told her yes, thinking of my huge beading store. Then she told me her friend is learning to make jewelry too. Then she showed me the jewelry and I knew why she asked me about supplies because we are talking about diamonds and other precious jewels. A whole different level from what I am doing. This lady's jewelry belonged on the pages of Vogue. There I sat with my plastic beads. LOL Well, I was proud of them. We are talking a whole different level and here I am thinking $30 is a lot to spend for supplies. Still loved the family and they sure knew how to be supportive of this young man, Bill's student, who is sure to be a success wherever he goes. I loved their energy and found them so inspiring.
> 
> To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> mark one for rufus?
> 
> did you ever find out why he was in your back yard?
> 
> sam


I have absolutely no idea what he thought he was doing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to rest a lot pup lover - healing energy coming your way nonstop.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Middle DS and DGS came by to get bubbles for bubble gun and bread. They are headed to the park to make bubbles and feed the ducks.
> 
> Almost 70 here today and sunny! :lol: cleaned off flower beds up by house we got some rain last night and more coming this week so I think flowers will be ok. Cleaned and organized area by my recliner where I do everything, have my knitting things, books kindle etc. Vaccines the lamp shades. It is really nice to have some of my old energy back. Fir the last couple years I haven't done or cared about doing some things. I'd see it, knew it needed to be done just didn't have the energy to do it. Will take me a long time to get all those things caught up but I will eventually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture ejs.

sam



EJS said:


> Another day half over and I have accomplished nothing. Well, I did catch up on TP. The hand is still swollen and I am doing my best not to worry because it is the first time this has happened. Very hard to keep it elevated at all times.
> 
> Anyway, after reading all the hummingbird stories I thought you would enjoy this picture I took last summer out of my living room window.(how do you add a picture without posting first and then adding it after?)


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh Julie that is beautiful.



Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Oh Julie that is beautiful.


It is very beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive safe five - hope you can get the computer up and running again. let us know when you are home.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am off to my parent's place. Mom needs her computer fixed. Seems she was on Knitting Paradise earlier today, she clicked on a post topic to read what was there, and got some kind of virus into her computer. Now it wont let her do anything on the computer. I have a good anti-virus program installed on her computer and it has frozen her computer until the source of the virus is removed. I shall have to go play on it and tinker it so it is working again. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute dog pup lover - bet she is good company.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely - use the dry powder.

sam



Pup lover said:


> You don't make the jello correct? Just mix it in cool whip cottage cheese right,?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


What a calming scene. Also loved the shots of Rufus. I think you can often see a beautiful soul in the eyes of older dogs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

small box jello
12pz small curd cottage cheese
1 can drained mandrian oranges
12 oz container of dream whip - not sure the size.

mix it all together. heidi usually mixes the jello into the cottage cheese - then folds in the oranges - then folds in the dream whip.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've forgotten to book mark the page with the proportions, can any one recall what page they are on, to save me reading the whole KTP again!? Pretty Please!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


Oh how precious... my Toots so needs a haircut.. but for that matter so do I.. LOL...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yes that is me not at my best not at my worst lol!


Very Pretty Lady just the same!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gramto2 - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you anytime now.

is button a french bulldog?

sam



Gramto2 said:


> I feed all the birds, but the hummies are my favorite. Don't feed them that store-brand colored food; four parts water to 1 part cane sugar dissolved - heated in the microwave and cooled, then just pour into the feeder. I make a couple of quarts and keep it in the frig. Change the feeder food at least every 3 days.
> Their antics are indeed amazing for such tiny birds...they are feisty! I put my feeders out May 1st; have had nesting hummies every year...they nest in my privet hedge which is about 10+ feet tall. They put on quite a show darting and challenging others at the feeder.
> Thanks for the recipes and humor...most enjoyable.
> Button sends his regards.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


What a fantastic shot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Attention those going to Knit-a-Palooza* Look for PM from me and please respond to the email given in PM.
> 
> thanks!


C is jealous, LOL... she wants to come along.. will have to see if there is anyway that one of the boys could come over and stay with Mom and the dogs though.. and I doubt that they have to work. She and Deb may go to Florida either in May, June or in Sept, so she will have a "vaca" of her own liking. (I think she is just wanting to go to the winery :lol:  ;-) )


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you seen the "green egg" --- my brother was talking about it - guess it is a smoker and a grill - have to do some research.


Oh I'd LOVE to have a Green Egg, but when C saw the price she flipped!! Plus the cost of the pellets she ran and bought the propane, LOL But they are absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jewelry does not have to be made of diamonds to be beautiful daralene. from what i have seen of your work - you have every right to brag - it is beautiful - wear it with pride.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, so nice to see a photo of you looking so great and with your adorable dog and her new hairdo.
> 
> I went out to dinner with DH's student and his family after his recital and what a great family. Women that don't know the word can't. Grandma is an artist/potter, aunt is a pediatric surgeon, aunt sitting next to me designs her own clothes and has a tailor make them and she looks fantastic in them being a pilates instructor. I told her I was learning to make jewelry and she asked me if we had supplies for that here and I told her yes, thinking of my huge beading store. Then she told me her friend is learning to make jewelry too. Then she showed me the jewelry and I knew why she asked me about supplies because we are talking about diamonds and other precious jewels. A whole different level from what I am doing. This lady's jewelry belonged on the pages of Vogue. There I sat with my plastic beads. LOL Well, I was proud of them. We are talking a whole different level and here I am thinking $30 is a lot to spend for supplies. Still loved the family and they sure knew how to be supportive of this young man, Bill's student, who is sure to be a success wherever he goes. I loved their energy and found them so inspiring.
> 
> To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover, so nice to see a photo of you looking so great and with your adorable dog and her new hairdo.
> 
> I went out to dinner with DH's student and his family after his recital and what a great family. Women that don't know the word can't. Grandma is an artist/potter, aunt is a pediatric surgeon, aunt sitting next to me designs her own clothes and has a tailor make them and she looks fantastic in them being a pilates instructor. I told her I was learning to make jewelry and she asked me if we had supplies for that here and I told her yes, thinking of my huge beading store. Then she told me her friend is learning to make jewelry too. Then she showed me the jewelry and I knew why she asked me about supplies because we are talking about diamonds and other precious jewels. A whole different level from what I am doing. This lady's jewelry belonged on the pages of Vogue. There I sat with my plastic beads. LOL Well, I was proud of them. We are talking a whole different level and here I am thinking $30 is a lot to spend for supplies. Still loved the family and they sure knew how to be supportive of this young man, Bill's student, who is sure to be a success wherever he goes. I loved their energy and found them so inspiring.
> 
> To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


I am soooo proud of you!!! You have far and above surpassed my works, I still do some wrappings of stones, the stitch markers and such but that's about all these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - if you know how to knit you can do the wingspan.

here is a dishrag for you to practice doing short rows - that is all the wingspan is - shortrows.

sam

i thought i was doing a pm - where was my head.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


I would love to live there for sure!!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The jello salad was a hit at supper as well as the chili sauce Dijon mustard topping on the meatloaf! Oldest DH says do that all the time and make extra for dipping too. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful place - would that scene be great to wake up to every morning?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The jello salad was a hit at supper as well as the chili sauce Dijon mustard topping on the meatloaf! Oldest DH says do that all the time and make extra for dipping too. Lol


I'll have to try the Dijon and chili sauce topping.. I know Mom and C will love that!! I haven't figured out how I'm going to loose weight this summer with all these wonderful recipes!!!! Oh well what's a gal to do but to live and enjoy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am caught up once again on the posts.. I should shut this down and spend time with Mom. She sat outside for a short time this evening, first time that it has been warm enough for her to enjoy being out. Plus the grass is all trimmed and the wild violets are peeping out everywhere, she really enjoys seeing them. My tulips are in bloom finally, the daffodils are about gone for this season. I'll fill the bed with petunias when the bulbs die out, like to have a little color in the yard for mom to see from her window. 
Doubt if I am on tomorrow as I'll be heading to visit with Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: I tell ya I'm like a kid ready for Christmas morning, (that is what C said) but I am excited to finally be able to get together with a knitting friend!
Sweet dreams my friends, have a great day to those on the Monday side of the world ;-) 
Hugs, Loves and many Prayers, always,
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


WOW,oh my, that is so nice just to see the wonder of it all. Thanks so much, I feel so comfortable just looking at it. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - the blue yarn I'm using for the Travelling Vine scarf is 30% alaca, 30% milk, and 40% microfiber...it has very little twist but is still light and lofty. Once I get done with the scarf, I'll send you what's left on the skein for you to play with.



thewren said:


> poledra - have not heard of the milk/cotton yarn - do you know who handles it?
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful place - would that scene be great to wake up to every morning?
> 
> sam


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good time - great tribute to both teacher and student and their families!! It's so fun to take part in and celebrate accomplishments.



jomacoy said:


> Yes mam! you should be proud!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I need to put that on my wish list of places to see.


jomacoy said:


> Oh Julie that is beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Gramto2 --- I'm grandma to two also and having tons of fun with them.



thewren said:


> gramto2 - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon. there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you anytime now.
> 
> is button a french bulldog?
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


What a gorgeous landscape. Magesty of snow-capped mountains if powerful and moving. Love it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is getting very arthriticky which is one of the reasons he is allowed so much time inside now- who knows how long he has?!


Dear Lurker: Contemplating the last days of our pets lives is the pits. Many years ago as my pet Shelties were becoming arthritic it broke my heart as they are such lovers of activity, the vet shipped me a drug A510 which at time was still investigational but which by now is probably on the market. It was magic. It was given by injection of a very small amt just under the skin like a tb test. It was a miracle. It required a couple of days at cage rest and they became once again agile and into everything that they had once enjoyed with no evidence of pain. They lived many years after that so I'm quite sure that it was not deletarious. It cost at that time $l.oo a day. Don't know anything else about it. Many times I have wished that I could use it. Love Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She'd be so very welcome....we can always send a bottle (or more) home with you for her!!



Marianne818 said:


> C is jealous, LOL... she wants to come along.. will have to see if there is anyway that one of the boys could come over and stay with Mom and the dogs though.. and I doubt that they have to work. She and Deb may go to Florida either in May, June or in Sept, so she will have a "vaca" of her own liking. (I think she is just wanting to go to the winery :lol:  ;-) )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't checked it out----just know that my brother was talking about them....if the price knocked C off her chair, then I know that I needn't look any further.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh I'd LOVE to have a Green Egg, but when C saw the price she flipped!! Plus the cost of the pellets she ran and bought the propane, LOL But they are absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad it was hit --- I'm having it this week too...always have a dinner with mashed potatoes, then have some left over for sandwiches....I have to try the jello salad.



Pup lover said:


> The jello salad was a hit at supper as well as the chili sauce Dijon mustard topping on the meatloaf! Oldest DH says do that all the time and make extra for dipping too. Lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a great time!!! Should be lots fun.



Marianne818 said:


> I am caught up once again on the posts.. I should shut this down and spend time with Mom. She sat outside for a short time this evening, first time that it has been warm enough for her to enjoy being out. Plus the grass is all trimmed and the wild violets are peeping out everywhere, she really enjoys seeing them. My tulips are in bloom finally, the daffodils are about gone for this season. I'll fill the bed with petunias when the bulbs die out, like to have a little color in the yard for mom to see from her window.
> Doubt if I am on tomorrow as I'll be heading to visit with Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: I tell ya I'm like a kid ready for Christmas morning, (that is what C said) but I am excited to finally be able to get together with a knitting friend!
> Sweet dreams my friends, have a great day to those on the Monday side of the world ;-)
> Hugs, Loves and many Prayers, always,
> Marianne


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.

Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.

Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora:

My dear, your medium is not the point of the creativity. Your artist's eye and the skills necessary to produce the pieces express your talent. Don't give me any of this ''even if it is plastic'' bull. 

You have many talents and none of them are to be denigrated because you are not working with diamonds and emeralds.

Now I will step down off my soap box and say that I pray your wore your works with pride!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, I know you will have a great time knitting with Gwenie. The only consolation for not joining you is that we will get together in the not too distant future. You two are always such a great support to everyone on here and love the humor too!!!

Nana Caren, What breed is Kiwi? Newfoundland?

PftoValerie, Hope the exam was a success!!!!

DH is at a recital so I'm off to the grocery store to get a few things. No knitting done today as I tried to get caught up here today a little bit. Tomorrow I will get back down to business and get knitting again Julie I promise, or else we will have to post the scarf before I am done. I have about as much to knit as I have already knit, so a ways to go yet, but I do think the second half will go quicker than the first half. Though they do say to be careful of getting too confident with lace and remain ever diligent.

Pup Lover, That is wonderful to hear you had some energy. It is such a great gift.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Angora:
> 
> My dear, your medium is not the point of the creativity. Your artist's eye and the skills necessary to produce the pieces express your talent. Don't give me any of this ''even if it is plastic'' bull.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ohio Joy. Not many can afford diamonds these days anyway. I will say that the lady was kind and she saw it all as creativity, but wow, was it beautiful. I found this lady quite inspiring though. Every woman there was inspiring to me and although at this age I won't be going into business, I sure have a lot of life in me and a lot of living to do. It was so nice to be around women who are doing and creating, as are we. The pottery the grandmother does is absolutely amazing. I will see if I can get permission to post her website from her. Real works of art and she has shown pieces all over the world.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


Nice picture, and the sweater, lol lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You don't make the jello correct? Just mix it in cool whip cottage cheese right,?


Correct...just use the powder


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


Soooo pretty. Funny, I was just talking with a friend about Norville yarn. Quite lovely and beautiful knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it...the snow capped mountain in the background with the green green field...very nice shot.



Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pulled a Gwenie...]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker2 what a beautiful scene


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree l00% - daralene your work is lovely. I have some good pieces from my Mother but wear only my jewellery that was made by a dear friend for me as well as some pieces I made myself in Arizona l3 years ago. Your pieces are beautiful. Never feel that you need to wear jewels to have lovely jewellery.I think you have a real talent. Shirley



jheiens said:


> Angora:
> 
> My dear, your medium is not the point of the creativity. Your artist's eye and the skills necessary to produce the pieces express your talent. Don't give me any of this ''even if it is plastic'' bull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree l00% - daralene your work is lovely. I have some good pieces from my Mother but wear only my jewellery that was made by a dear friend for me as well as some pieces I made myself in Arizona l3 years ago. Your pieces are beautiful. Never feel that you need to wear jewels to have lovely jewellery.I think you have a real talent. Shirley



jheiens said:


> Angora:
> 
> My dear, your medium is not the point of the creativity. Your artist's eye and the skills necessary to produce the pieces express your talent. Don't give me any of this ''even if it is plastic'' bull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the more the merrier I say! It would be lots of fun for sure.



Marianne818 said:


> C is jealous, LOL... she wants to come along.. will have to see if there is anyway that one of the boys could come over and stay with Mom and the dogs though.. and I doubt that they have to work. She and Deb may go to Florida either in May, June or in Sept, so she will have a "vaca" of her own liking. (I think she is just wanting to go to the winery :lol:  ;-) )


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone...had a wonderful day with DH's family (late Easter). I got to go to my favorite yarn store and found what I think I will use for my dreambird shawl. Instead of the Regia, I think I am going to use the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn. I found 2 colors I really like and they look to have long repeats so will look nice as the feathers, I hope. Since I want the feathers to really "pop," I'm thinking the black Deborah Norville sock yarn that I already have will be a pretty background and will go with more things in my wardrobe.

Dear niece is having trouble fitting into her jeans already at 3 months into her pregnancy. We keep teasing her there may be twins in there, even though the doctor only heard one heartbeat...so far...  The Cottage Cheese/Jell-O salad was a huge hit and as you can see, not much left for us...enough to put in DH's lunch tomorrow  Joe's butterhorn rolls were a big hit too. There were some left and they got divided up among the married kids to take home  

I hope you all had a lovely day...still a bit chilly for my taste but I know it will be warm soon enough. My eyes are droopy so think I will be heading to bed soon.

Take care my friends!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen to that Marianne! (sings the fat lady....LOL)


Marianne818 said:


> I'll have to try the Dijon and chili sauce topping.. I know Mom and C will love that!! I haven't figured out how I'm going to loose weight this summer with all these wonderful recipes!!!! Oh well what's a gal to do but to live and enjoy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so beautiful Angora. I simply can not wait to meet you in July.



Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well put!!!



jheiens said:


> Angora:
> 
> My dear, your medium is not the point of the creativity. Your artist's eye and the skills necessary to produce the pieces express your talent. Don't give me any of this ''even if it is plastic'' bull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Pup Lover. I really like that yarn too. Wonderful colorway and your stitching is great.

Take EXTRA good care of yourself...you MUST make it to the knit-a-palooza in July and have lots & lots of energy! Can't wait until we all meet each other.



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice cowl, pup lover. Glad you have some energy this weekend. 
Loved the photos posted today. 
Creativity in any art form is what is most important. The medium is second. I have seen pieces made with precious stones that I would never, ever wear and pieces made with "costume" jewels to be jaw dropping. I envy anyone's creativity and eye for colors. Keep up tne beautiful work.
Had a nice supper with my DDs and their families. Emmett and his parents couldn't join us because his daddy's mother's birthday was today but they stopped by for a few minutes afterwards. My DGD loved the fish hat and it just fit him. She wants me to make another one a bit bigger for pictures this month. Have to see if I have any greens, as that is what she wants. Also, she liked the dead fish look.
Gave the bunnies to the DGGS. The older one wasn't impressed with it but his momma liked it. 
Worked on my Wingspan a bit. Will get it finished. The yarn ball is getting smaller so may have to finish it after this wing (#7). We'll see. 
Off to get ready for bed. See you all tomorrow. 
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice yarn colors. I think it will look really nice in the dreambird shawl.



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...had a wonderful day with DH's family (late Easter). I got to go to my favorite yarn store and found what I think I will use for my dreambird shawl. Instead of the Regia, I think I am going to use the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn. I found 2 colors I really like and they look to have long repeats so will look nice as the feathers, I hope. Since I want the feathers to really "pop," I'm thinking the black Deborah Norville sock yarn that I already have will be a pretty background and will go with more things in my wardrobe.
> 
> Dear niece is having trouble fitting into her jeans already at 3 months into her pregnancy. We keep teasing her there may be twins in there, even though the doctor only heard one heartbeat...so far...  The Cottage Cheese/Jell-O salad was a huge hit and as you can see, not much left for us...enough to put in DH's lunch tomorrow  Joe's butterhorn rolls were a big hit too. There were some left and they got divided up among the married kids to take home
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful to see this great picture - lovely people, lovely setting--nothing better than spending time with friends.



Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> What a calming scene. Also loved the shots of Rufus. I think you can often see a beautiful soul in the eyes of older dogs.


Rufus has had a good if quiet life- with only one terrible incident at 11 months old when a woman coming to see me deliberately ran over him (truly, I was on the phone in the sitting room when she did it- the car ended up 1/4 inch from crashing through my wall!)
She went into total denial and no-one would believe mentally ill me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So pretty - another combination of colors that will look good knitted up in the DreamBird Shawl...I just can't get that thing out of my brain...



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night all...I've got a few more things to do before hitting the shower and off to bed. Marianne may think we won't be online tomorrow but I will have the laptop set up so we can at least "lurk behind the scenes" some. hehehehe

Hugs and happy knitting to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> small box jello
> 12pz small curd cottage cheese
> 1 can drained mandrian oranges
> 12 oz container of dream whip - not sure the size.
> ...


Thanks Sam, I intend to add this to our Christmas repertoire!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I swear if I have to drive on snow covered or icy roads one more time I'm going to scream so loud you will all here me!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a fantastic shot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


you can see why Sir Peter Jackson chose our Alps for the setting of TLotR series, and the more recent Hobbit movies!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it when the food goes over well and just enough left over to enjoy the next day. You deserve a good rest---you certainly put your heart and soul into the food and the gifts. I love the color you've picked out or the DreamBird..will you use the Regia for a wingspan or socks?



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...had a wonderful day with DH's family (late Easter). I got to go to my favorite yarn store and found what I think I will use for my dreambird shawl. Instead of the Regia, I think I am going to use the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn. I found 2 colors I really like and they look to have long repeats so will look nice as the feathers, I hope. Since I want the feathers to really "pop," I'm thinking the black Deborah Norville sock yarn that I already have will be a pretty background and will go with more things in my wardrobe.
> 
> Dear niece is having trouble fitting into her jeans already at 3 months into her pregnancy. We keep teasing her there may be twins in there, even though the doctor only heard one heartbeat...so far...  The Cottage Cheese/Jell-O salad was a huge hit and as you can see, not much left for us...enough to put in DH's lunch tomorrow  Joe's butterhorn rolls were a big hit too. There were some left and they got divided up among the married kids to take home
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like wonderful day!! I'm glad the fish hat was a success - that one is on my "to do" list too..but has gotten pushed way down on the list. Are you headed out again this week?



kehinkle said:


> Nice cowl, pup lover. Glad you have some energy this weekend.
> Loved the photos posted today.
> Creativity in any art form is what is most important. The medium is second. I have seen pieces made with precious stones that I would never, ever wear and pieces made with "costume" jewels to be jaw dropping. I envy anyone's creativity and eye for colors. Keep up tne beautiful work.
> Had a nice supper with my DDs and their families. Emmett and his parents couldn't join us because his daddy's mother's birthday was today but they stopped by for a few minutes afterwards. My DGD loved the fish hat and it just fit him. She wants me to make another one a bit bigger for pictures this month. Have to see if I have any greens, as that is what she wants. Also, she liked the dead fish look.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I would love to live there for sure!!!! So beautiful!


I am very partial to the South Island Alps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful place - would that scene be great to wake up to every morning?
> 
> sam


The photographer(s) for Kaikoura Whale Watch are doing an excellent job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW,oh my, that is so nice just to see the wonder of it all. Thanks so much, I feel so comfortable just looking at it. :-D


We have some fantastic scenery around, and a small country, in which to locate it all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - the blue yarn I'm using for the Travelling Vine scarf is 30% alaca, 30% milk, and 40% microfiber...it has very little twist but is still light and lofty. Once I get done with the scarf, I'll send you what's left on the skein for you to play with.


Have you seen the photos Sam- it is a lovely yarn!?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Have a safe trip. I know you will have a great time with Gwen.



Marianne818 said:


> I am caught up once again on the posts.. I should shut this down and spend time with Mom. She sat outside for a short time this evening, first time that it has been warm enough for her to enjoy being out. Plus the grass is all trimmed and the wild violets are peeping out everywhere, she really enjoys seeing them. My tulips are in bloom finally, the daffodils are about gone for this season. I'll fill the bed with petunias when the bulbs die out, like to have a little color in the yard for mom to see from her window.
> Doubt if I am on tomorrow as I'll be heading to visit with Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: I tell ya I'm like a kid ready for Christmas morning, (that is what C said) but I am excited to finally be able to get together with a knitting friend!
> Sweet dreams my friends, have a great day to those on the Monday side of the world ;-)
> Hugs, Loves and many Prayers, always,
> Marianne


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Me too!!!



RookieRetiree said:


> I think I need to put that on my wish list of places to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I need to put that on my wish list of places to see.


For such a tiny community, they are doing a good job of creating work, and interest in their surroundings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a gorgeous landscape. Magesty of snow-capped mountains if powerful and moving. Love it.


Sir Peter Jackson would agree whole-heartedly with you!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty. I love those colors.



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight Sam and all my fellow tea party friends, Night to one and all. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dear Lurker: Contemplating the last days of our pets lives is the pits. Many years ago as my pet Shelties were becoming arthritic it broke my heart as they are such lovers of activity, the vet shipped me a drug A510 which at time was still investigational but which by now is probably on the market. It was magic. It was given by injection of a very small amt just under the skin like a tb test. It was a miracle. It required a couple of days at cage rest and they became once again agile and into everything that they had once enjoyed with no evidence of pain. They lived many years after that so I'm quite sure that it was not deletarious. It cost at that time $l.oo a day. Don't know anything else about it. Many times I have wished that I could use it. Love Marlark Marge.


Along with the $600 to $700 dental treatment the vet. tried to persuade me should be done, Rufus would cost me more than my own food bill- the dental work is equal to a fortnight's rent. so I do the best for him I can homeopathically, and by keeping him warm, and out of the damp. would not mind such a cure for the arthritis myself! Take care, dear!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Night Gwen. Hope the weather is sunny and bright for you two tomorrow.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good night all...I've got a few more things to do before hitting the shower and off to bed. Marianne may think we won't be online tomorrow but I will have the laptop set up so we can at least "lurk behind the scenes" some. hehehehe
> 
> Hugs and happy knitting to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, I know you will have a great time knitting with Gwenie. The only consolation for not joining you is that we will get together in the not too distant future. You two are always such a great support to everyone on here and love the humor too!!!
> 
> Nana Caren, What breed is Kiwi? Newfoundland?
> 
> ...


No, she is a Great Dane!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good night.


gagesmom said:


> Goodnight Sam and all my fellow tea party friends, Night to one and all. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


I am most taken with what I have seen of the Deborah Norville Collection!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it...the snow capped mountain in the background with the green green field...very nice shot.


we are very fortunate with our snow capped mountains- in All three main Islands


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Lurker2 what a beautiful scene


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree l00% - daralene your work is lovely. I have some good pieces from my Mother but wear only my jewellery that was made by a dear friend for me as well as some pieces I made myself in Arizona l3 years ago. Your pieces are beautiful. Never feel that you need to wear jewels to have lovely jewellery.I think you have a real talent. Shirley


she is modest to the point of being quite self-effacing- we all need to praise her work- to help her gain the rightful confidence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice yarn colors. I think it will look really nice in the dreambird shawl.


I fully agree, excellent choice of colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Esponga said:


> I swear if I have to drive on snow covered or icy roads one more time I'm going to scream so loud you will all here me!!


What went wrong, dear?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Me too!!!


I'll have to get ready to meet up with people at the International Airport!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks rookie - that would be great.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - the blue yarn I'm using for the Travelling Vine scarf is 30% alaca, 30% milk, and 40% microfiber...it has very little twist but is still light and lofty. Once I get done with the scarf, I'll send you what's left on the skein for you to play with.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...had a wonderful day with DH's family (late Easter). I got to go to my favorite yarn store and found what I think I will use for my dreambird shawl. Instead of the Regia, I think I am going to use the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn. I found 2 colors I really like and they look to have long repeats so will look nice as the feathers, I hope. Since I want the feathers to really "pop," I'm thinking the black Deborah Norville sock yarn that I already have will be a pretty background and will go with more things in my wardrobe
> 
> Love the colors think they will look wonderful again as instructed the black. (Grrr auto correct strikes again!) Against the black look wonderful against the black


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful Pup Lover. I really like that yarn too. Wonderful colorway and your stitching is great.
> 
> Take EXTRA good care of yourself...you MUST make it to the knit-a-palooza in July and have lots & lots of energy! Can't wait until we all meet each other.


I can't wait either! Will send you email tomorrow from computer can't access my email on kindle. If my chemo schedule does not change it will be the end of an off week, week so should be in good shape!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies? 

Your advice is truly appreciate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


Oh so gorgeous!!! Looks so relaxing a place to spend time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished row one of the traveling vine pattern, I think I'm going to like this yarn, it'll be nice and light weight. 
I'll post a picture when I get a full pattern repeat or 2 done. 
I'm off to be, it's 1013pm here now and we have to be up 4ish to get DH on the road again, I feel like Willie Nelson, I say that so much. lol
Night all, hugs and kisses, and licks from the dogs. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - have not heard of the milk/cotton yarn - do you know who handles it?
> 
> sam


The ones at my LYS are by Kollage, sooooo soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup Lover, gorgeous cowl, the colors are wonderful. 
Angora, I love the picture you posted, lovely ladies in a lovely setting, beautiful flowers for sure. 

Well, I'm caught up so I really am heading to bed. 
Night all.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

the birds sound so fun. 
and smart , as are the animals, usually,
bets


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow 45 pgs in one day. I am battling with the Crohn's again. Hope to be able to go to sr. ctr tomorrow. I went on Sat to the Joannes in our mall. I was able to do very little walking and had to sit while gathering the yarn I needed for the placemats that I intend to knit. My intent was to get yarn for the sweater I want, but the supplies of purples was very limited. I want something primarily orchid. Will have to check out some online suppliers. I too like the Deborah Norville yarns. I envy all of your animal companions as I dearly miss all of mine. I intend to scout again when I will be able to handle training I hope when I am a bit stronger. Limitations are hell.
The dream bird certainly is striking. Again beyond my expertise. Thanks Sam for the encouragement on the short rows. What will the weather at your place be like in July?
Well it is time for shut-eye. See you all later. I should have some time tomorrow. Seldom have time at the end of the wk. Prayers for all who are unwell. So glad Marianne that you can once again enjoy you activities. Hopeyou and Quen can really enjoy your meet. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow 45 pgs in one day. I am battling with the Crohn's again. Hope to be able to go to sr. ctr tomorrow. I went on Sat to the Joannes in our mall. I was able to do very little walking and had to sit while gathering the yarn I needed for the placemats that I intend to knit. My intent was to get yarn for the sweater I want, but the supplies of purples was very limited. I want something primarily orchid. Will have to check out some online suppliers. I too like the Deborah Norville yarns. I envy all of your animal companions as I dearly miss all of mine. I intend to scout again when I will be able to handle training I hope when I am a bit stronger. Limitations are hell.
The dream bird certainly is striking. Again beyond my expertise. Thanks Sam for the encouragement on the short rows. What will the weather at your place be like in July?
Well it is time for shut-eye. See you all later. I should have some time tomorrow. Seldom have time at the end of the wk. Prayers for all who are unwell. So glad Marianne that you can once again enjoy you activities. Hopeyou and Quen can really enjoy your meet. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies?
> 
> Your advice is truly appreciate.


a good woolen one works well, especially in a stitch such as Brioche. But I made a lovely one from patch worked felt- padded, to fit a little tea pot I loved, and that worked brilliantly. It really is a matter of you takes your pick. China tea can sit for a while, Ceylon Tea stews IMHO (but some like it that way)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh so gorgeous!!! Looks so relaxing a place to spend time.


and the Crayfish (lobster like) are to die for! then when you have feasted they will (for a sum) take you whale watching or seal watching, depending on the weather and other factors! The cafe I went to does a mean Lemon Slice- and no I don't know their recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just finished row one of the traveling vine pattern, I think I'm going to like this yarn, it'll be nice and light weight.
> I'll post a picture when I get a full pattern repeat or 2 done.
> I'm off to be, it's 1013pm here now and we have to be up 4ish to get DH on the road again, I feel like Willie Nelson, I say that so much. lol
> Night all, hugs and kisses, and licks from the dogs. lol


good night Dear Heart!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a good woolen one works well, especially in a stitch such as Brioche. But I made a lovely one from patch worked felt- padded, to fit a little tea pot I loved, and that worked brilliantly. It really is a matter of you takes your pick. China tea can sit for a while, Ceylon Tea stews IMHO (but some like it that way)


Thank you. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Wow 45 pgs in one day. I am battling with the Crohn's again. Hope to be able to go to sr. ctr tomorrow. I went on Sat to the Joannes in our mall. I was able to do very little walking and had to sit while gathering the yarn I needed for the placemats that I intend to knit. My intent was to get yarn for the sweater I want, but the supplies of purples was very limited. I want something primarily orchid. Will have to check out some online suppliers. I too like the Deborah Norville yarns. I envy all of your animal companions as I dearly miss all of mine. I intend to scout again when I will be able to handle training I hope when I am a bit stronger. Limitations are hell.
> The dream bird certainly is striking. Again beyond my expertise. Thanks Sam for the encouragement on the short rows. What will the weather at your place be like in July?
> Well it is time for shut-eye. See you all later. I should have some time tomorrow. Seldom have time at the end of the wk. Prayers for all who are unwell. So glad Marianne that you can once again enjoy you activities. Hopeyou and Quen can really enjoy your meet. Marlark Marge.


dear Marge, do take care! I am so glad you are thinking positively again of a 4 legged companion- those of us who have been around long enough remember fondly your tales of Hobo, and the ups and downs of life with that little character who walked into your life, and turned things topsy turvy for a few months!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pup lover - great color.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful colors kathy - should make a wonderful dream bird.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...had a wonderful day with DH's family (late Easter). I got to go to my favorite yarn store and found what I think I will use for my dreambird shawl. Instead of the Regia, I think I am going to use the Mary Maxim Step It Up sock yarn. I found 2 colors I really like and they look to have long repeats so will look nice as the feathers, I hope. Since I want the feathers to really "pop," I'm thinking the black Deborah Norville sock yarn that I already have will be a pretty background and will go with more things in my wardrobe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

esponga - i'm with you on that - and we have no way the amount of snow you have had - it april - the snow should be gone.

sam



Esponga said:


> I swear if I have to drive on snow covered or icy roads one more time I'm going to scream so loud you will all here me!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is lovely - yes - i saw the pictures. can't wait to touch it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you seen the photos Sam- it is a lovely yarn!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa palenque1978 - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again very soon - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

you will need to ask someone more knowledgeable than me - i make it by the cup - with a bag.

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies?
> 
> Your advice is truly appreciate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and prayers for a safe trip for dh.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just finished row one of the traveling vine pattern, I think I'm going to like this yarn, it'll be nice and light weight.
> I'll post a picture when I get a full pattern repeat or 2 done.
> I'm off to be, it's 1013pm here now and we have to be up 4ish to get DH on the road again, I feel like Willie Nelson, I say that so much. lol
> Night all, hugs and kisses, and licks from the dogs. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

july should be hot marge - hopefully with some breeze which makes it more pleasant.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Wow 45 pgs in one day. I am battling with the Crohn's again. Hope to be able to go to sr. ctr tomorrow. I went on Sat to the Joannes in our mall. I was able to do very little walking and had to sit while gathering the yarn I needed for the placemats that I intend to knit. My intent was to get yarn for the sweater I want, but the supplies of purples was very limited. I want something primarily orchid. Will have to check out some online suppliers. I too like the Deborah Norville yarns. I envy all of your animal companions as I dearly miss all of mine. I intend to scout again when I will be able to handle training I hope when I am a bit stronger. Limitations are hell.
> The dream bird certainly is striking. Again beyond my expertise. Thanks Sam for the encouragement on the short rows. What will the weather at your place be like in July?
> Well it is time for shut-eye. See you all later. I should have some time tomorrow. Seldom have time at the end of the wk. Prayers for all who are unwell. So glad Marianne that you can once again enjoy you activities. Hopeyou and Quen can really enjoy your meet. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa palenque1978 - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again very soon - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> you will need to ask someone more knowledgeable than me - i make it by the cup - with a bag.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, thanks for your lovely reply and invitation for a cuppa. I actually did get an answer already; ya just gotta love this forum!

I do have a good time, whenever i join the "tea party"... I have been a stranger too long now... I will do my best to show my presence more often, and fill that empty chair.

I've a love set of four tea cup and saucers that I bought from the gift shop in Windsor, when I last visited England. The cups commemorate the Queen's 50th Anniversary as queen. I wish they had also included a teapot, creamer, etc. But, alas, just tea cup and saucer, and a very large plate(which I didn't buy).

This evening, my daughter was with me for knitting and watching a televised cooking competition show... we had a cuppa (actually a few cups). When I'm alone, I usually just brew one cup at a time. But, since I had a "guest", I did a pretty lay out... and brought out my fav cup and saucers... and decided to brew the tea in a pot. I have a white teapot... so it didn't clash too much with the cups and saucers. As I was pouring I wished that I had a cozy to keep the tea warm (Stephanie likes her tea steaming hot), so for that reason, I decided to reach out to KP's "Tea Party" and post my question. I should have had my daughter take a photo of the cup and saucers... to show them off to you and your tea party guests. Next time. She'll be here next Sunday for more viewing of the cooking show, and we'll do the deed.

As I said previously, I got an answer to my question, therefore, I'm thinking that I will knit a cozy in wool... in colors that will compliment the Commemorative cup and saucer... my beauties.

We, my daughters and I love tea... tea parties, attending socials with tea, High Tea when in England, etc. When Will and Kate married, we gathered to watch the event. We had a "high tea" set up; small sandwiches and sweets, including champagne. There we were in our pajamas... enjoying the "day"(it was1am for us). We've very into this culture..., although we are mostly of Hispanic descent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun for you and your daughter - will be anxious to see your finished cosy.

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for your lovely reply and invitation for a cuppa. I actually did get an answer already; ya just gotta love this forum!
> 
> I do have a good time, whenever i join the "tea party"... I have been a stranger too long now... I will do my best to show my presence more often, and fill that empty chair.
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on Trixie and myself. She is such a sweetie, I must be better because she is not glued to my lap anymore. Lol. She still sits with me just not ALL the time like after surgery.


I am so glad to hear that, they are so intuitive aren't they? It must give you such a boost knowing that as well. 
Trixie looks such a sweetheart, where would we be without our precious animals to love and be loved so purely and unconditionally.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have returend. Read nothing yet, that will need tp come later.
> Friday afternnon we heade of for our annivesary weekend follwoing up David's history. Got to the spot where would normally turn off and David informs Vicky that he wants to go and see something down the other row so she co-operatively headed off. As I was starting to think about how far out of hte way we were going he then suggested that we should go down to Cape Jervis first so we could have fish and chips as it was getting late. We jokingly discussed driving across the sea to KAngaroo Island, watched a ferry and then Vick drove down to the Ferry lineup. Turned out that we were going over to Kangaroo Island for the weekend!
> This is where David and I had gone for our honeymoon so it was very significant. Had a great weekend- loads of walking and now I am very tired. Will say more later and when I can get the photos I will post some photos. But I hadn't taken a camera as didn't need it. And did all my walking including clambering over rocks in sandals! The one thing they didn't think of ahead of time was that I might have decent shoes with me. And I'm not feeling too achy this morning either.
> But need to have breakfast as I'm giving blood this morning and then the normal Monday knitting lessons. The minor things like food shopping, especially as I am going to begin WW yet again! So I will be back later and try and catch up!


So glad you had a great weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am caught up once again on the posts.. I should shut this down and spend time with Mom. She sat outside for a short time this evening, first time that it has been warm enough for her to enjoy being out. Plus the grass is all trimmed and the wild violets are peeping out everywhere, she really enjoys seeing them. My tulips are in bloom finally, the daffodils are about gone for this season. I'll fill the bed with petunias when the bulbs die out, like to have a little color in the yard for mom to see from her window.
> Doubt if I am on tomorrow as I'll be heading to visit with Gwen :thumbup: :thumbup: I tell ya I'm like a kid ready for Christmas morning, (that is what C said) but I am excited to finally be able to get together with a knitting friend!
> Sweet dreams my friends, have a great day to those on the Monday side of the world ;-)
> Hugs, Loves and many Prayers, always,
> Marianne


Have a great time with Gwen. I need to pull out my petunias and replace with maybe pansies. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: Its heaps greener there than here.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun for you and your daughter - will be anxious to see your finished cosy.
> 
> sam


Thanks. I'm searching online for patterns and I think I found what will suite me perfectly... It's a royal crown, a free pattern from Rowan. I will post a photo when I've made it. I hope you don't have trouble downloading the photo from Rowan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, What breed is Kiwi? Newfoundland?
> 
> She is my American Great Dane, we got her when she was 6 weeks old. One of the best dogs I've had except she thinks she is a lap dog.
> 
> Lovely photo, what a wonderful setting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


Love the color, very well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you can see why Sir Peter Jackson chose our Alps for the setting of TLotR series, and the more recent Hobbit movies!


I sure can, they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies?
> 
> Your advice is truly appreciate.


Yes tea cosies do help keep the tea warm. I much prefer knitted ones to cloth. You can have so much making them to match different occasions.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> PftoValerie, Hope the exam was a success!!!!
> 
> The peculiar thing is, Angora that my class thought it challenging and the Dromore class thought it quite easy! Don't yet know the impression from Enniskillen. None of us will know results until August. I had a very easy day yesterday as I was, unexpectedly, really tired and my luings weren't in good shape. I'm more comfortable this morning. I'm interested in your comments about knitting lace. I have a copy of a knitting book published in the 1940s, identical to one owned by Mammy and that I loved when a child. There are a series of instructions for stitches and the 'shower stitch' was my favourite and the most demanding. Reading and thinking about all you said has inspired me to get the book out and look at the 'shower' again. I think it would make a lovely scarf. I'll let you know how I get on. I must sow more cress seeds. Both of us love those egg sandwiches!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes tea cosies do help keep the tea warm. I much prefer knitted ones to cloth. You can have so much making them to match different occasions.


I discovered that this evening, as I search for patterns. I'll have to knit several.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> an inland shot of Kaikoura


What a lovely peaceful scene. Keep them coming, Julie. Please.

Tessa


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey i am impressed, the photo worked. No i didnt take the picture, just had a look online and hey presto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the morning everyone enjoys the extra hour in bed!


Three of us got up to go for a walk at dawn (so we stil got enough sleep, peerfect timing for us)- saw a number of interesting animals but not as many as we thought we might. But really enjoyed walking in the dawn. Koalas, loads of wallabies even some bush turkeys which I dont remember seeing before. The night before as we were driving to our accommodation we saw what was one of our animal highlights (though introduced and a real destroyer of the environment) was a feral pig and her medium sized piglets- we kept thinking that was all and then more would appear. Nor sure how many but she raised about 10 I think.
Vicky is downloading a her photos now so I should be able to access them soon- but don't know when I will get around to posting them. Need to stop here soon and do some other things, and reasonably full days until Friday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I will indeed, Designer. She looked so crestfallen and no wonder. I remember failing my 1st year botany practical because I interpreted an instruction incorrectly. All went well in the resit. The days when the impact of real life on the examination process will not come back I fear. I'm making a meal. I'm grateful for the freezer this evening and I will do a bit of knitting but certainly not as much as planned. You have a lot on presently. With love.


I was thinking of you over the weekend. Kangaroo Island being the only place in the world I believe to have pure Ligurian bees left. The Island is a bee sanctuary and no bee products are allowed onto the island unless they have been specially treated (including honey) in order to avoid introducing diseases. After your comments about them getting stressed if they couldn't get out of the hive I asked how they coped with excessive heat. The woman said that it was not a major problem as long as they were given plenty of water as they fan themsleves to keep themselves cool. This year in Adelaide we had a maximum of 45C one day, and KI is similar to here so it would have been extremely hot.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


Wow! Lucky you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

As I was taking the teens to the bus this morning, I saw a just born calf in my field. It is early wasn't expecting and for a few more weeks. Very exciting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I discovered that this evening, as I search for patterns. I'll have to knit several.


I have made quite a few over the years. My favorite is a Canadian Flag one that was designed by a dear friend. I have even made some for my coffee press.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> What a lovely peaceful scene. Keep them coming, Julie. Please.
> 
> Tessa


Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


Lovely photo. Australia is on my list of must see places, one day I will get there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, Darowil, so happy you had such a wonderful weekend surprise, but yes, had they grabbed you a pair of sensible shoes it probably would have helped a bit. I now carry extra tennis shoes in each of our vehicles as DH usually wants to go for a hike when I am not properly shoed. lol
Palenque1978, So wonderful that your doaughters enjoy tea with you, makes it such a wonderful event. 
NanaCaren, congratulations on the new baby, they are so cute. 
Well, as it's 452am and DH, (thank you Sam for prayers) is off to take his load to Casper this morning. Unless he needs to pick up another load while out and about, he should be home fairly early today. 
But I'm going to go grab another hours sleep, see you all in a bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to Dreambird
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal


I have been looking and dreaming- and thought it would look good in the colours of Goldian finches for Maryanne. But that would be crazy of me- I'm meant to be trying to get some ogf the many things I want to do done, and am not keeping up now with the workshops I am doing!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely picture Angora

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure we will have- just a nail in the coffin of accepting I am not the spring chicken of former years! someone asked me if I should not be thinking of Age Concern on my own account- not just Fale's. Got to get my head around that idea!
> I know what you mean about new books, although I do love a good second hand book shop- we had a brilliant one in Christchurch- I found all kinds of treasure!
> I have been meaning to check out the 'Talking Books' No doubt I could have a look next time I am online to the Library.


Our ibrary has them as CDs but they are now also available as e audiobooks (as opposed to e books tht might be able to listened to with a tinny computer voice) these are proper read books. I never thought I would like them but do use them now so I can do more comlcated aptterns while 'reading'. I used to only do many reasonable simple patterns so I could read. BUt now a variety as I do still prefer books.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a beautiful cowl Puplover. Your work is beautiful and I love the yarn you chose. Your friend will love it!

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the cowl for my BFFs bday. The pattern is A Noble Cowl and I found it free possibly thru Ravelry, not sure where I found it. I used Deborah Norville worsted color Northern Lights.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is amazing Joy! I 'd love to go to her website

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Ohio Joy. Not many can afdiamonds these days anyway. I will say that the lady was kind and she saw it all as creativity, but wow, was it beautiful. I found this lady quite inspiring though. Every woman there was inspiring to me and although at this age I won't be going into business, I sure have a lot of life in me and a lot of living to do. It was so nice to be around women who are doing and creating, as are we. The pottery the grandmother does is absolutely amazing. I will see if I can get permission to post her website from her. Real works of art and she has shown pieces all over the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


Aaaw, too cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, too cute.


Thank you, this is my favorite part of spring the new babies. Haven't named her as of yet.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer these wingspans are amazing. I love the yarns. They are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for posting the pictures

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> here are two more entirely different. hard to decide if you like them all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy this wingspan just blows me away!
The colors and textures are perfect! How did you choose them?

Pintuf



gottastch said:


> This is the one I like and think is so striking. It doesn't look to me like there is a different color for the spine of the feather...looks like it is all in the stitching. That is where I got the thought of using my Regia yarn for it, as the crimp should set it off as well as making the feathers garter stitch and the background stockinette stitch...think I will nix the "halo" yarn and just look for a gray that would be suitable. I got this yarn at the same store we will be going to tomorrow so I'm hoping to be able to find something, maybe with the help of someone working there. SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is lovely - yes - i saw the pictures. can't wait to touch it.
> 
> sam


It is a bit of a nuisance now KP trims our quotes! It took me a bit of figuring to recall what on earth I could have been talking about. But I think the reference is to Rookies beautiful blue (milk fibre?) yarn.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rufus. Julie he's so cute. What a sweet face!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for your lovely reply and invitation for a cuppa. I actually did get an answer already; ya just gotta love this forum!
> 
> I do have a good time, whenever i join the "tea party"... I have been a stranger too long now... I will do my best to show my presence more often, and fill that empty chair.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We go to Flag in the summer but are really in and out of town. Many if my friends close up their homes and head for flag or show low from may to September.

Glad you are feeling better. Did you go t Banner Hospital in Mesa? I hear great things about that hospital

Pontuf

quote=purl2diva]I felt lousy for a week and then woke up one day feeling better and it has continued. Have an X-ray on Monday and see the doctor on Wednesday. Do you stay in Scottsdale for the summer or do you have a northern get away?[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet Luke! He's getting so big! He always smiles!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Just had Luke for 4 hours while his mum is away and his dad wanted to golf. I so enjoyed having him here and took him round and 'introduced' him to one of my friends who is extremely keen to be a GM and is very jealous! :lol: He is changing so much just now and has definitely lost the infant look, much more of a wee boy now. Still as smiley, though he has his moments - can go from huge smile to petted lip in the blink of an eye! Now I'm exhausted, and fully understand when people say it's lovely to see them, but it's also nice when they go back home!
> Great recipes from loads of people this week already, I've got them all copied. Have a good week everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am so glad to hear that, they are so intuitive aren't they? It must give you such a boost knowing that as well.
> Trixie looks such a sweetheart, where would we be without our precious animals to love and be loved so purely and unconditionally.


Good almost morning Dollyclaire! I wanted to endorse your comments! How is the rabbit? - love, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: Its heaps greener there than here.


There was nothing with the photo to say when it was shot! Kaikoura along with most of the rest of the country has been in drought conditions (by our standards) But recently they have had it quite wet!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So many beautiful yarn bowls.

Pup lover did you post a picture of the girls after coming home from the groomer? I'm reading backwards and thought I read that you posted a picture. If so what page

Shirley just saw another picture of one of your wingspans. Lovely


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


Keeping as well as can be expected, Caren. We've had one Sunny day. Cold,of course, but sunny. How are you & yours?

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thanks. I'm searching online for patterns and I think I found what will suite me perfectly... It's a royal crown, a free pattern from Rowan. I will post a photo when I've made it. I hope you don't have trouble downloading the photo from Rowan.


I remember seeing this design- If I may make another suggestion? as your daughter likes piping hot, maybe modify the design to have a double layer of the wool. I think it will be a really fun addition to your 'Royal' set!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Have just heard on BBC that Lady Margaret Thatcher died this morning , following a stroke. RIP Maggie.

Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam what airport is close to you? Any small ones? Alliegant airlines flies out of Mesa and goes to smaller airports. I love it because I don't have to go out of Sky Harbor. Used to fly to see my dad with them. Great airline.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great picture Nana! Thanks for posting!

Pintuf

quote=NanaCaren]Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I sure can, they are absolutely gorgeous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I guess I must thank my father for bringing us here- rather than taking any kudos on my own account- for happening to live in a beautiful country!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Have just heard on BBC that Lady Margaret Thatcher died this morning , following a stroke. RIP Maggie.
> 
> Tessa


I am watching it now on BBC. How sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Have just heard on BBC that Lady Margaret Thatcher died this morning , following a stroke. RIP Maggie.
> 
> Tessa


Oh dear! passing of an era! Not that I ever agreed much with her politics, but no one would wish Alzheimers on anyone (I would hope)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Keeping as well as can be expected, Caren. We've had one Sunny day. Cold,of course, but sunny. How are you & yours?
> 
> Tessa


We are doing good. Have had a couple warm days finally. I think I best get my sweater finished to bring with me in June. I do hope it warms up for you before then.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend's sister, also a friend, sent me these photos and one of her and me together with permission to post it showing you the lovely setting. My girlfriend doesn't want her photo posted so never even asked her but so nice of her sister to send me this and say I can post it. I'm wearing my jewelry, but it doesn't show.
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely comments. I was also thinking that nobody would rob me for my jewelry and that is a definite positive. One thing that would be fun though would be as Julie said and use real gold or silver wire. I want to get some and knit it!!! Could make something quite lovely for sure.
> 
> Ok, now for the photo. I'm the one in the orange for those of you who don't know me. I have discovered that this sweater is a great collector when eating. Crumbs never even reach the lap. LOL


Beautiful setting, beautiful ladies for sure!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover what page is the photo of you and Trixie?

Pontuf

am so glad to hear that, they are so intuitive aren't they? It must give you such a boost knowing that as well. 
Trixie looks such a sweetheart, where would we be without our precious animals to love and be loved so purely and unconditionally.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > PftoValerie, Hope the exam was a success!!!!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes she was a great lady

Pontuf

=Tessadele]Have just heard on BBC that Lady Margaret Thatcher died this morning , following a stroke. RIP Maggie.

Tessa[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Soooo pretty. Funny, I was just talking with a friend about Norville yarn. Quite lovely and beautiful knitting.


And I was contemplating ordering the Northern Lights just yesterday!! Small world :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Also angora did you post a picture of your jewelry? If so what page?

Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> What a lovely peaceful scene. Keep them coming, Julie. Please.
> 
> Tessa


I will Tessa- so long as my sources don't dry up. This morning was quite a good sunrise here, but Ringo has been making such a nuisance of himself outside with barking at next door's puppy, that I could not raise the energy to get to the back door- can't take the photos through my windows which simply will not open enough- they are the sort that are hinged from the top! How are you, Dear?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Julie
Came online to catch up but now getting sleepy again.

XO


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


for a continent with so much 'inland' Australia has some glorious coast lines!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi Julie
> Came online to catch up but now getting sleepy again.
> 
> XO


will get back to you later ,Dear Pontuf, am also tiring a bit now- one of the reasons I like KP- helps me handle the insomnia! How did the (cup cakes?) work out I seem to recall a figure of 400 odd!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad you made it home safe Kathy

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Nice cowl, pup lover. Glad you have some energy this weekend.
> Loved the photos posted today.
> Creativity in any art form is what is most important. The medium is second. I have seen pieces made with precious stones that I would never, ever wear and pieces made with "costume" jewels to be jaw dropping. I envy anyone's creativity and eye for colors. Keep up tne beautiful work.
> Had a nice supper with my DDs and their families. Emmett and his parents couldn't join us because his daddy's mother's birthday was today but they stopped by for a few minutes afterwards. My DGD loved the fish hat and it just fit him. She wants me to make another one a bit bigger for pictures this month. Have to see if I have any greens, as that is what she wants. Also, she liked the dead fish look.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And your workshop is still running! I am amazed at how much you fit in, and still a voracious reader!



darowil said:


> Three of us got up to go for a walk at dawn (so we stil got enough sleep, peerfect timing for us)- saw a number of interesting animals but not as many as we thought we might. But really enjoyed walking in the dawn. Koalas, loads of wallabies even some bush turkeys which I dont remember seeing before. The night before as we were driving to our accommodation we saw what was one of our animal highlights (though introduced and a real destroyer of the environment) was a feral pig and her medium sized piglets- we kept thinking that was all and then more would appear. Nor sure how many but she raised about 10 I think.
> Vicky is downloading a her photos now so I should be able to access them soon- but don't know when I will get around to posting them. Need to stop here soon and do some other things, and reasonably full days until Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


and their names are? (in reference to momma heifer and calf!)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

250 cupcakes and the event went great. Beautiful weather and made some money for a great charity. I came home Saturday evening and crashed. Slept really well. Thanks for asking Julie

Love the beautiful pictures you have been posting. I want to move near the ocean!

Pontuf

=Lurker 2]will get back to you later ,Dear Pontuf, am also tiring a bit now- one of the reasons I like KP- helps me handle the insomnia! How did the (cup cakes?) work out I seem to recall a figure of 400 odd![/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ......To make a long story short, I got the necklace finished and went on to make a bracelet and ring and wore them all along with the earrings and I felt so proud........I smile, but I am still proud because at least I am doing and creating even if it is plastic.


Quite right too!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our ibrary has them as CDs but they are now also available as e audiobooks (as opposed to e books tht might be able to listened to with a tinny computer voice) these are proper read books. I never thought I would like them but do use them now so I can do more comlcated aptterns while 'reading'. I used to only do many reasonable simple patterns so I could read. BUt now a variety as I do still prefer books.


I have been so busy typing today on KP and elsewhere, I have not had a chance yet to check the catalogue. I am really enjoying managing my library use by computer though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and their names are? (in reference to momma heifer and calf!)


Jasmine is the mum and the new baby has yet to be named. the teens will have a say in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Rufus. Julie he's so cute. What a sweet face!
> 
> Pontuf


He is such a big softie- and tries so hard to be his mum's good boy, and also to keep Ringo 'in line'. [this is particularly when Ringo is out barking at Lock- this is the name of the puppy next door- his official owner is five year old Hendrix, so I guess it is his choice of name!]


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will Tessa- so long as my sources don't dry up. This morning was quite a good sunrise here, but Ringo has been making such a nuisance of himself outside with barking at next door's puppy, that I could not raise the energy to get to the back door- can't take the photos through my windows which simply will not open enough- they are the sort that are hinged from the top! How are you, Dear?


I'm doing quite well, but this weather makes all my joints complain & reminds me I have more ops to come. Wish, in a way, I could have them all at once, now, to get it over & done with. Only trouble is, every time I have an op my joints improve but the anaesthetic zaps my brain cells which never quite get back to working as well.
How can you quieten that naughty boy? Does having a bone to chew on help? I know when Jasper had a bone he couldn't be bothered with anything else.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jasmine is the mum and the new baby has yet to be named. the teens will have a say in it.


I am curious to know what breed they both are? Jasmine looks Jersey to my eye- but her coat has me puzzled?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


Aawwww, how sweet. Love the white face and pretty pink nose.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what breed they both are? Jasmine looks Jersey to my eye- but her coat has me puzzled?


Jasmine is jersey, in her winter coat. The father is hereford angus mix.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Aawwww, how sweet. Love the white face and pretty pink nose.


Thank you. I love the little colour ring around her eye.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf it is on page 36. Have you read Patricia Briggs or Kim Harrison?

quote=Pontuf]Puplover what page is the photo of you and Trixie?

Pontuf

am so glad to hear that, they are so intuitive aren't they? It must give you such a boost knowing that as well. 
Trixie looks such a sweetheart, where would we be without our precious animals to love and be loved so purely and unconditionally.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I love the little colour ring around her eye.


Will his face stay white? Or get darker as he/she gets older?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm doing quite well, but this weather makes all my joints complain & reminds me I have more ops to come. Wish, in a way, I could have them all at once, now, to get it over & done with. Only trouble is, every time I have an op my joints improve but the anaesthetic zaps my brain cells which never quite get back to working as well.
> How can you quieten that naughty boy? Does having a bone to chew on help? I know when Jasper had a bone he couldn't be bothered with anything else.
> 
> Tessa


Incarceration! he gets brought inside with mum and Rufus, I was letting him bark for no longer than 20 minutes when it was high summer and I was too exhausted to get out and stop him straight away- thought the neighbours would not tolerate longer! However now it is cooler and I have more energy, I am jumping on the 'bad behaviour' faster. Leashing him if necessary and dragging him at times to do his business. (he forgets to pee he is so keen to go on patrol!) I have resorted to the slip leash in order to get 'flannel ears' to obey. However we had quite a break through last evening (it is now Tuesday) when I went out armed with my stick- this I use to reinforce my voice commands by thumping on the concrete or the house wall- in an effort to get his attention, any way this time we got through the necessary using voice commands only. He was told very clearly what a 'VERY good boy' he was. In operant conditioning it is important to get to voice reward with a dog, but to use treats when they have been especially good. He was quite happy to be praised. Rufus tends to rush in and attempt to 'beat him up' he is so eager to help his mum- that is Rufus' pit bull ancestry coming out! we have had to cut out bones because of the state of Rufus' teeth.
Sorry to hear the anaesthetics have that effect on you!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jasmine is the mum and the new baby has yet to be named. the teens will have a say in it.


When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
Do you think it's time I handed myself in?

Tessa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


WOW!!!! Look at that, that is awesome nice way to start my day with new life. Thanks
Have my coffee and am ready to start my day, nice and warm today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jasmine is jersey, in her winter coat. The father is hereford angus mix.


wondered if there was Hereford- it just is not cold enough here ever to see a Jersey with a winter coat!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Will his face stay white? Or get darker as he/she gets older?


Her face should stay white. I am hoping it will.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
> Do you think it's time I handed myself in?
> 
> Tessa


Oh no that is a good way to fall asleep. I often do similar with all my animals. The pigs go straight to their own pens almost always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you photograph them by any chance? always interested to see what comes up- my daughter found some brilliant Cookie Monster cup cakes with blue coconut! I love the Ocean and the roar of the waves- but I live close to a harbour- still lovely- but then the tide goes out and for hours all you can see is the mud flats!



Pontuf said:


> 250 cupcakes and the event went great. Beautiful weather and made some money for a great charity. I came home Saturday evening and crashed. Slept really well. Thanks for asking Julie
> 
> Love the beautiful pictures you have been posting. I want to move near the ocean!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!! Look at that, that is awesome nice way to start my day with new life. Thanks
> Have my coffee and am ready to start my day, nice and warm today.


It is the best way to start the day. I was pleasantly surprised as it is her first, she is going to be a good mum. Was worried when I took the photos and checked to see the gender. Didn't want me that close.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> wondered if there was Hereford- it just is not cold enough here ever to see a Jersey with a winter coat!


Last year they didn't get nearly as heavy a winter coat. This winter was extremely cold. Finally getting a break with a couple warm days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Either way with the chemo we will definitely look out for you and pamper you.



Pup lover said:


> I can't wait either! Will send you email tomorrow from computer can't access my email on kindle. If my chemo schedule does not change it will be the end of an off week, week so should be in good shape!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the tea party. I just read about your Will & Kate Tea in pajamas and absolutely loved it! What fun that must have been. Hope you will join us more. Ta Ta


Palenque1978 said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for your lovely reply and invitation for a cuppa. I actually did get an answer already; ya just gotta love this forum!
> 
> I do have a good time, whenever i join the "tea party"... I have been a stranger too long now... I will do my best to show my presence more often, and fill that empty chair.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I love this top. I made matching ones for myself and all four of my girls and oldest grand daughter one year.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60485.html?utm_source=Light'n'LivelyTank+&utm_medium=20130408&utm_campaign=Facebook


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last year they didn't get nearly as heavy a winter coat. This winter was extremely cold. Finally getting a break with a couple warm days.


Funny how nature often knows- although my magnolia has been fooled into thinking we have Spring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious! I love cows....used to have a cow theme going in my kitchen...now have a "fifties" sort of theme.



NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious! I love cows....used to have a cow theme going in my kitchen...now have a "fifties" sort of theme.


I rather like black and white pottery Friesian cows!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh are you perhaps considering flying in to the Knit-a-palooza? What a wonderful treat for us that would be!!!



Pontuf said:


> Sam what airport is close to you? Any small ones? Alliegant airlines flies out of Mesa and goes to smaller airports. I love it because I don't have to go out of Sky Harbor. Used to fly to see my dad with them. Great airline.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto my feeling too.



Pontuf said:


> Yes she was a great lady
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My kitchen was that...black & white cows! Of course that has been almost 20 years ago. Had the cabinets painted bright red too!



Lurker 2 said:


> I rather like black and white pottery Friesian cows!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm getting figitty here...Marianne and my Athens knitting buddy Sue (Memar on KP) will be here is about 1/2 an hour.
I've made those rainbow cakes in a jar for dessert at lunch.
Will order pizza for us and DD said she would go pick it up for me. We are going to be skyping Lurker also but Marianne & Sue do not know about it; thought it would be a fun surprise and a big thank you to Lurker for going along with it. I just love Skype. Well I better get off the computer and take it into the craft room and set it up there.

Have a great day and will check in later.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlotte, Allegiant flies into my area clear across the State. Surely it could be googled or check with the airline?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rain!! It's raining, we need it. Now the grass will start to turn green it's still brown and crunchy from last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil! thought you should see this one!

Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's gorgeous and perfect for your tea set!! You should all feel like queens while sipping away with your pinkies perfectly pointed!



Palenque1978 said:


> Thanks. I'm searching online for patterns and I think I found what will suite me perfectly... It's a royal crown, a free pattern from Rowan. I will post a photo when I've made it. I hope you don't have trouble downloading the photo from Rowan.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlotte,

I just googled Ohio airports used by Allegiant and learned that none of the airports servicing areas west of the Mississippi River come to the Ohio area and none of the airports in Ohio service any places except Florida.

You might want to check for yourself. Sorry

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww----always one of my favorite things to see.


NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were only allowed to name our 4-H calves while we were showing them, but thereafter, they were considered part of the farm "machinery" and not pets. We milked about 30 jerseys morning and night - I think they milk them more often now. But I love the pictures of us with the calves....most of us were quite young when Dad died and we moved off the farm and alas no more jerseys or that way of lfe. When ever I am at a State Fair, I have to go watch the judging rings and see if I can outguess the judges and then go to the dairy barns to see the jerseys close up....so many good memories.



Tessadele said:


> When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
> Do you think it's time I handed myself in?
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We were only allowed to name our 4-H calves while we were showing them, but thereafter, they were considered part of the farm "machinery" and not pets. We milked about 30 jerseys morning and night - I think they milk them more often now. But I love the pictures of us with the calves....most of us were quite young when Dad died and we moved off the farm and alas no more jerseys or that way of lfe. When ever I am at a State Fair, I have to go watch the judging rings and see if I can outguess the judges and then go to the dairy barns to see the jerseys close up....so many good memories.


Have you mentioned Rookie, where abouts Dad was farming? was it somewhere in Illinois? or a different State?
p.s., can you translate 4H for me, please!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here too - since yesterday -- you can blame DH...he was out washing the cars when the sun was shining. Still wet here, but supposed to get some son later. Just hope it warms up. I don't mind rain except when it's cold.



Pup lover said:


> Rain!! It's raining, we need it. Now the grass will start to turn green it's still brown and crunchy from last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Apropos the recent death the BBC News (tv) website has an obituary and other items about Baroness Thatcher.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> can you translate 4H for me, please!


4H is a club/organization that is ongoing in many many countries. It was first organized in the USA. I belonged to 4H for many years. My Grandmother and Grandfather and my Mother and her sisters and brother were all very involved in 4H. They were teachers/leaders in the various aspects of the 4H. For more information I have put a link to it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-H

The 4H pledge:
I pledge my head to clearer thinking,
My heart to greater loyalty,
My hands to larger service,
and my health to better living,
for my club, my community, my country, and my world.

It was a very enjoyable club to belong to and many things were learned there. I learned how to design my own clothing, won many ribbons in the sewing. My entire highschool graduation gals all took sewing in 4H with my Mom as the leader, and we all made our long grad gowns. They were all beautiful. My youngest brother took cooking in 4H as he loved to eat and wanted to know how to make cookies. He would have been about 6 years old. Happy times, Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the more the merrier I say! It would be lots of fun for sure.


C is already a member IMHO. Always welcome!!!! To quote Gwenie, "the more the merrier."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I grew up in Northern Iowa and that's where my Dad was born and raised too....we lived on the original family farm for the first 10 years of my life. Old stucco building with wood and coal furnace and stove!! Some very bitterly cold days out there in the barn.

4-H (Head, Heart, Hands and Health in the oath) is a youth group where mentoring is done in the areas of farming, photography, sewing, arts, etc. and youth would show their work (either caring/training/grooming of animals, garden produce, furniture refinishing, etc.) The organization is still going strong, but may not be as prominent as it once was. My sisters and I often comment that we should have been better entrepreneurs -- we used to have to do "demonstrations" of how to make things---if we had been thinking, we could have been the pioneers of the cooking and sewing shows. The big deal was when you'd win at the county level to go to the state level. DH still laughs that I got a blue ribbon for a darned sock heel---from then on my idea of darning was to say "darn" and throw the sock in the dusting rag bin!! Still have that darning egg and some of the 4-H recipes and flyers. It was probably in the same vein as a finishing school objective - decorum (including dress, makeup, nails) and behaviors as well as project management, leadership, and public speaking. I still remember all the 4-H leaders including my Mom who were there at every meeting.

The boys had their own clubs - but getting together for mixers was always fun. There's another group FFA - Future Farmers of America that is also pretty big in my hometown area.



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you mentioned Rookie, where abouts Dad was farming? was it somewhere in Illinois? or a different State?
> p.s., can you translate 4H for me, please!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus has had a good if quiet life- with only one terrible incident at 11 months old when a woman coming to see me deliberately ran over him (truly, I was on the phone in the sitting room when she did it- the car ended up 1/4 inch from crashing through my wall!)
> She went into total denial and no-one would believe mentally ill me.


What a horrible experience, and then to not be believed. That is the worst thing when you know you are telling the truth. Of course you aren't mentally ill. Today it is habit to label one way too quickly before understanding the circumstances.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Esponga said:


> I swear if I have to drive on snow covered or icy roads one more time I'm going to scream so loud you will all here me!!


I'm with you!!!! You probably have more chance than we do but we have gotten snow, and a lot of it as late as April 15th and aren't free of frost damage till middle of June.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks or that Zoe....I remember that pledge so well. My older sisters were in the local club and had the deep teal with white ties as their uniforms - came into the club when they changed to the green/white skirts and blouses. It was my second sewing project to make the uniform---the first project was an apron since it was mostly straight cutting and seams. Made most of my clothes except for jeans while in H.S. Even made our bridesmaid dresses!



5mmdpns said:


> 4H is a club/organization that is ongoing in many many countries. It was first organized in the USA. I belonged to 4H for many years. My Grandmother and Grandfather and my Mother and her sisters and brother were all very involved in 4H. They were teachers/leaders in the various aspects of the 4H. For more information I have put a link to it here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-H
> 
> The 4H pledge:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, she is a Great Dane!


Oh yes, that is the breed of dog that scared me he was so big and then he came and made a point of singling me out and cuddling up to me and totally winning me over. Quite a loving giant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm getting figitty here...Marianne and my Athens knitting buddy Sue (Memar on KP) will be here is about 1/2 an hour.
> I've made those rainbow cakes in a jar for dessert at lunch.
> Will order pizza for us and DD said she would go pick it up for me. We are going to be skyping Lurker also but Marianne & Sue do not know about it; thought it would be a fun surprise and a big thank you to Lurker for going along with it. I just love Skype. Well I better get off the computer and take it into the craft room and set it up there.
> 
> Have a great day and will check in later.


Have a great time, sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to go run errands with stepmother, see you all this afternoon/evening, have a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a horrible experience, and then to not be believed. That is the worst thing when you know you are telling the truth. Of course you aren't mentally ill. Today it is habit to label one way too quickly before understanding the circumstances.


Poor Rufus was quite petrified of cars afterwards. I tried to get the young woman to acknowledge what she had done, but as I mentioned she went into total denial. One thing at least he was young enough and frightened enough to cower down, and no bones were broken, he had been chained up, (by me), knowing she was due, because at that point we had no fence in front, nor gate to stop him escaping. But this also mean't he was unable to escape her charge at him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for that Zoe....I remember that pledge so well. My older sisters were in the local club and had the deep teal with white ties as their uniforms - came into the club when they changed to the green/white skirts and blouses. It was my second sewing project to make the uniform---the first project was an apron since it was mostly straight cutting and seams. Made most of my clothes except for jeans while in H.S. Even made our bridesmaid dresses!


Learn to do by doing!! I made my wedding dress and my maid of honor's dress. I bought and sent the pattern and material to my matron of honor for her to sew up her dress. I never did make jeans either, but made everything else. Mom started me sewing when I was 12 or so, I sewed up a pair of flannel pj's for my girlfriend's baby brother who was 13 months old. It was left over flannel from my own pair of pj's that were sewn. We certainly did have a flare for learning and being taught, didnt we? I dont regret any of it! hahahah, and my brother still makes the no-bake oatmeal cookies he learned to do in 4H! Now his girls make them! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Quite an amazing group for support here. Thank you all. It is hard to accept praise but I am going to try and open myself and take it all in. The important thing for me is to feel enough energy now that the creative spark is coming alive in me again. Exhaustion had snuffed it out and I thought totally and now I can't believe I am knitting again, doing workshops on here, taking classes in jewelry making, attending Knitting Guild meetings. This is a new life for me and at almost 70 (well, in 2 1/2 years) I am just so thankful. I feel younger now than I did at 40. Joining KP and KTP has inspired me. I met my knitting friend from here and she has inspired me to knit together and join the Guild and we encourage each other in many things. Thank you everyone. I really didn't mean to put my work down but hers was so beautiful, but I can tell that in my heart I was feeling mine was less and you obviously picked up on that. What I did find though that after I got over that, the work I saw actually inspired me and I love it that these women don't limit themselves. I like it that they Just Do It. You are all correct. It isn't the medium, it is the Doing!!!! Thank you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it when the food goes over well and just enough left over to enjoy the next day. You deserve a good rest---you certainly put your heart and soul into the food and the gifts. I love the color you've picked out or the DreamBird..will you use the Regia for a wingspan or socks?


I'm not sure, Rookie. I had originally ear-marked it for a shawl but as what normally happens to me, when I line up projects to make, I change my mind...HATE when that happens but I guess that is our prerogative, right? LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Rufus was quite petrified of cars afterwards. I tried to get the young woman to acknowledge what she had done, but as I mentioned she went into total denial. One thing at least he was young enough and frightened enough to cower down, and no bones were broken, he had been chained up, (by me), knowing she was due, because at that point we had no fence in front, nor gate to stop him escaping. But this also mean't he was unable to escape her charge at him.


Criminal and I hope this was the last time she ever came to your place.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- Just wanted to let you all know that there will be #25 Workshop happenings included with the daily digest tomorrow.

I have discussed Sam's workshop and mentioned Julie's too. 

Designer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There was a lot of respect (and awe for me) for the knowledge of these ladies - one of the lady's family had geese and turkey farms. During the winter, she would empty the larger eggs and then sculpt designs into the insides of different scenes---they were the most beautiful and delicate works of art I have ever seen!! I was just mesmerized by the talent---just as I am on here with all of you.



5mmdpns said:


> Learn to do by doing!! I made my wedding dress and my maid of honor's dress. I bought and sent the pattern and material to my matron of honor for her to sew up her dress. I never did make jeans either, but made everything else. Mom started me sewing when I was 12 or so, I sewed up a pair of flannel pj's for my girlfriend's baby brother who was 13 months old. It was left over flannel from my own pair of pj's that were sewn. We certainly did have a flare for learning and being taught, didnt we? I dont regret any of it! hahahah, and my brother still makes the no-bake oatmeal cookies he learned to do in 4H! Now his girls make them! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies?
> 
> Your advice is truly appreciate.


LOL.....only fresh ones and gently given on a rose covered plate. :wink:

It is like your hands with or without gloves. Warmer with gloves. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely---I try to do it several times a day just to keep people guessing and the mind agile!



gottastch said:


> I'm not sure, Rookie. I had originally ear-marked it for a shawl but as what normally happens to me, when I line up projects to make, I change my mind...HATE when that happens but I guess that is our prerogative, right? LOL!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Quite an amazing group for support here. Thank you all. It is hard to accept praise but I am going to try and open myself and take it all in. The important thing for me is to feel enough energy now that the creative spark is coming alive in me again. Exhaustion had snuffed it out and I thought totally and now I can't believe I am knitting again, doing workshops on here, taking classes in jewelry making, attending Knitting Guild meetings. This is a new life for me and at almost 70 (well, in 2 1/2 years) I am just so thankful. I feel younger now than I did at 40. Joining KP and KTP has inspired me. I met my knitting friend from here and she has inspired me to knit together and join the Guild and we encourage each other in many things. Thank you everyone. I really didn't mean to put my work down but hers was so beautiful, but I can tell that in my heart I was feeling mine was less and you obviously picked up on that. What I did find though that after I got over that, the work I saw actually inspired me and I love it that these women don't limit themselves. I like it that they Just Do It. You are all correct. It isn't the medium, it is the Doing!!!! Thank you.


Daralene -- I never do any of my art works for anyone but myself. If I am lucky enough that someone likes them, then that is a plus. It took me a long time to get up the courage to be true to myself, and not be undermined by negative thoughts (usually in my own head) I decided when I was about 40 that I wouldn't worry about whether anyone liked my work or not. As long as it filled a need for me it was good. It gives you freedom to fly-- there have been people who have been critical of my work but as time went by it bothers me less and less.
I received value in the doing- and once I was free to just go ahead and do what I felt without any one elses opinion it was like a door opened.

Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nana Caren, What breed is Kiwi? Newfoundland?
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kathy this wingspan just blows me away!
> The colors and textures are perfect! How did you choose them?
> 
> Pintuf


Pontuf, it is one of the photos on the Dreambird shawl pattern on Ravelry. I thought it was sooooo pretty. That's what I'm shooting for with the yarn I just purchased...just have to decide if I'm using both the blues and pinks - alternating for the feathers - or just blues or just pinks...decisions, decisions


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have you posted a photo? Would love to see her.
> People told me you can't get house insurance if you have one or it costs you more as they can do a lot of damage quickly. Is that true?


I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.

My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Designer these wingspans are amazing. I love the yarns. They are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for posting the pictures
> 
> Pontuf


I have had so much fun making them. I hope to take Sam's class and use sock weight yarn but I never know what is going to come up so wanted to make sure I could make a couple while I had some time to myself. thanks for the kind words. that is a fun knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Criminal and I hope this was the last time she ever came to your place.


Last time I had anything to do with the agency she worked for, and it has gone out of existence...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Esponga said:


> I swear if I have to drive on snow covered or icy roads one more time I'm going to scream so loud you will all here me!!


Hi: my very best friend (since age 9) lives in WILLINGDON ALBERTA she says the driving there came be pretty scary.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning everyone...10:15 a.m. for me  I have to start cleaning and getting ready for our Canadian guests, coming in at the end of the week (Thursday) to spend some time with us.  for the guests but  for the cleaning - lol!

I was bumbling around this morning and was on the KP Digest page and saw a posting about Cat Bordhi so clicked on it and then clicked on the link to her site where she talked about an e-book she is selling with patterns. The name of her socks intrigued me...with a "Sweet Tomato Heel." I did a search on the internet with the Sweet Tomato Heel name and came across a link to You Tube. The video is 14 minutes in length and shows in detail how to do it. If anyone is looking for another way to handle the knitted sock heel/gusset, check this out as another alternative:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't get to catch up last night so I have quite a few pages to go...we went up to the National Forest yesterday to try and locate a ruin, but the road got too gnarly and we had to turn back...seeing firsthand how terribly dry it is up there was quite a shock...and I didn't take a single picture, either...today I am coughing and feel a little wind-burnt from all the dust!

Anyway, I'll try to get caught up and I'll show you what I did last night after we got back and I get a couple of pics (was too tired to knit).



thewren said:


> what spreadsheet are you talking about sorlenna?
> 
> sam


It's the last document of the download set for the Dreambird; it's not exactly a spreadsheet per so but that what she calls it. The pdf is titled RowbyRow and gives the number of stitches for each row through the set of rows for each feather and the fill in parts. I find counting much more helpful than using the markers in this pattern.

I made it through the second feather on mine so far--will pick it up again tonight probably (I think I needed to work someone else's pattern and take a break from all the "figuring out" on my own). It's smaller than I expected, but then again, with size 3 needles and sock yarn, I don't know why I expected it to be any bigger. Heh.

Am on page 32 and can see I missed a lot yesterday! I hope all are well and I shall read on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't get to catch up last night so I have quite a few pages to go...we went up to the National Forest yesterday to try and locate a ruin, but the road got too gnarly and we had to turn back...seeing firsthand how terribly dry it is up there was quite a shock...and I didn't take a single picture, either...today I am coughing and feel a little wind-burnt from all the dust!
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to get caught up and I'll show you what I did last night after we got back and I get a couple of pics (was too tired to knit).
> 
> ...


I think we have had a lot to say this week!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

"Glad you are feeling better. Did you go t Banner Hospital in Mesa? I hear great things about that hospital

Pontuf"

I spent many hours at Banner in Mesa in 2011 and again in 2012. My parents used that hospital when they had serious medical issues. I always found the staff wonderful and so helpful.

I hope to get to Mesa sometime later this year to help my sister celebrate her 50th birthday. It has been a rough few years for us and still many things going on. She will be the only one of 6 kids that will not get to celebrate this milestone with our parents and I want to make it special for her.

EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I love this top. I made matching ones for myself and all four of my girls and oldest grand daughter one year.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60485.html?utm_source=Light'n'LivelyTank+&utm_medium=20130408&utm_campaign=Facebook


I agree that is an adorable top. I printed it out to send to my sister. It is something I would have worn in my younger days but now I am thinking if the top of it could be changed to a t-shirt type and keep the bottom section the same. May work on that at a later date.

EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> My kitchen was that...black & white cows! Of course that has been almost 20 years ago. Had the cabinets painted bright red too!


I have been thinking of a red and white theme in my kitchen...that is if hubby will go along with it. At the moment there is a dark blue wallpaper with tiny pink flowers and white stripes. Not to my liking but that is what was here. My entry has the same paper so want to strip that and brighten it up some as well.
I definitely have more ideas then money LOL

EJ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


They're both lovely dogs, but there's just something about Great Danes, they're such gentle giants. The late Barbara Woodhouse was a very well known dog trainer over here and I read some of her books. She always had Great Danes and said they were wonderful dogs, but terrible hypochondriacs! She said if they hurt a paw they would limp for weeks, forget, then limp again! Have you found this with your's?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have her e-booklet and plan to use some of her techniques when I begin my first pair of socks...just bought some purple Cherry Hill sock yarn --- which I hope will be both a wingspan and socks...I hope it gets here soon!!



gottastch said:


> Good morning everyone...10:15 a.m. for me  I have to start cleaning and getting ready for our Canadian guests, coming in at the end of the week (Thursday) to spend some time with us.  for the guests but  for the cleaning - lol!
> 
> I was bumbling around this morning and was on the KP Digest page and saw a posting about Cat Bordhi so clicked on it and then clicked on the link to her site where she talked about an e-book she is selling with patterns. The name of her socks intrigued me...with a "Sweet Tomato Heel." I did a search on the internet with the Sweet Tomato Heel name and came across a link to You Tube. The video is 14 minutes in length and shows in detail how to do it. If anyone is looking for another way to handle the knitted sock heel/gusset, check this out as another alternative:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had so much fun making them. I hope to take Sam's class and use sock weight yarn but I never know what is going to come up so wanted to make sure I could make a couple while I had some time to myself. thanks for the kind words. that is a fun knit.


Does anyone know if 'sock weight' yarn is the same as our double knitting, or is it finer?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Had to share "Peaches" the jigsaw for the day!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Pontuf, it is one of the photos on the Dreambird shawl pattern on Ravelry. I thought it was sooooo pretty. That's what I'm shooting for with the yarn I just purchased...just have to decide if I'm using both the blues and pinks - alternating for the feathers - or just blues or just pinks...decisions, decisions


The colors are so beautiful that I would love to see them alternating. I so look forward to all the completed dreambird pictures. I do not knit so will not be making one


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does anyone know if 'sock weight' yarn is the same as our double knitting, or is it finer?


I think your double knitting would be the British DK weight. Sock yarn is a bit finer. Here are a few references and how you can determine from your pattern requirements: http://needlepointjoint.com/yarn-weight-glossary/

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/07/31/what-is-fingeringsocksportdkworsted-weight-yarn/

and determine by stitches per inch: http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/a/yarnweight.htm

others have used the wrap method where there are so many wraps around a ruler per inch--it's in my stash of info someplace.

hope this helps.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They're both lovely dogs, but there's just something about Great Danes, they're such gentle giants. The late Barbara Woodhouse was a very well known dog trainer over here and I read some of her books. She always had Great Danes and said they were wonderful dogs, but terrible hypochondriacs! She said if they hurt a paw they would limp for weeks, forget, then limp again! Have you found this with your's?


Yes Kiwi will limp for weeks, it is funny though she forgets to limp if no one is looking. Very gentle too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Cat is really an adventure in creative knitting. I have one of her books--the others or the one I want is out of print and a used copy will run up to $200 but there are videos which she has provided like the one you are sharing. I haven't tried the tomato heal yet but wrote down instructions from the video--it's "on the list". Currently or should I say a UFO in progress is a cat bed that starts with a mobious that I copied from the libraries book.

Her mobious' scarves or bags are a special creation not just joining into a circle and knitting, it is knit in a figure eight starting from the center out which gives a natural twist. Others have knit a flat rectangle and joined after twisting but it is not the same. She's a very creative woman and one of my favorite fiber artists.



gottastch said:


> Good morning everyone...10:15 a.m. for me  I have to start cleaning and getting ready for our Canadian guests, coming in at the end of the week (Thursday) to spend some time with us.  for the guests but  for the cleaning - lol!
> 
> I was bumbling around this morning and was on the KP Digest page and saw a posting about Cat Bordhi so clicked on it and then clicked on the link to her site where she talked about an e-book she is selling with patterns. The name of her socks intrigued me...with a "Sweet Tomato Heel." I did a search on the internet with the Sweet Tomato Heel name and came across a link to You Tube. The video is 14 minutes in length and shows in detail how to do it. If anyone is looking for another way to handle the knitted sock heel/gusset, check this out as another alternative:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Both really sweet dogs and yes beagles are a hand full but very trainable--my brother had a larger beagle but for the wrong reason, hunting. He finally had to return the dog because it wouldn't settle down enough to take hunting. My 2 cents: insurance on your house is for fire, theft or natural disaster--besides a dog is an intruder alarm. As far as damage, when you own your home, it is up to you to repair "wear and tear" or your property value goes down accordingly. Renting is another story and the deposit goes way up especially for dogs. Kitties usually damage your personal upholstered furniture--I've allowed a corner of my box spring which I keep hidden under a bed skirt--a kitty will do what a kitty must, same with dogs.



NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good almost morning Dollyclaire! I wanted to endorse your comments! How is the rabbit? - love, Julie.


The rabbits are certainly keeping me amused, lively and busy. There are 2 of them they are Mini Lopps, one called Buttons who is brown and white and Sprite who is brown. Buttons the female is larger than Sprite the male. I might just have to enter Buttons into the Commonwealth Games which are going to be in Glasgow in 2014. She can really sprint but it is the jumping that she can do. She jumps from the floor up onto a big plastic bin which is about 3 feet tall, then onto the window sill and then onto the top of the rabbit hutch. The food was in a small swing bin on top of the hutch. I heard a crash and when I got through to the porch there was Buttons sitting inside the bin, having managed to knock the lid off, eating the pellet food. Her next escapade was when she managed to open the hutch door which had not closed properly and she hid under the hutch. I left them in the porch and went through to my bedroom to lie down on top of the bed before I went out later in the evening. I was quietly lying there when I felt movement at the side of me and when I looked there was Buttons trying to jump up onto the bed. The duvet cover was over the side which was making it difficult for her to get a grip. Well you can imagine the fright I got. I did have the sense to close the bedroom door to make sure I knew which room she was in but when I tried to pick her up she took off under the bed. There was no way I would be able to get her out of there but as I stood there wondering what to do she came out and came over to where I was stood. She was sniffing at my slippers so I managed to lean over and pick her up and take her back through to the porch. You should have heard her when I put her back in the hutch! She did not sound pleased at all and continued to lecture me about what a spoilsport I was for a couple of minutes. She is quite a character and has managed to pull a few tricks on me which I will share another day if you are interested. Suffice to say I think they will be keeping me on my toes !!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

speaking of books --- I checked Fasset's Glorious Knitting on Amazon and was shocked at the price...I'll be headed to the library for that one or any of his for that matter.



Ask4j said:


> Cat is really an adventure in creative knitting. I have one of her books--the others or the one I want is out of print and a used copy will run up to $200 but there are videos which she has provided like the one you are sharing. I haven't tried the tomato heal yet but wrote down instructions from the video--it's "on the list". Currently or should I say a UFO in progress is a cat bed that starts with a mobious that I copied from the libraries book.
> 
> Her mobious' scarves or bags are a special creation not just joining into a circle and knitting, it is knit in a figure eight starting from the center out which gives a natural twist. Others have knit a flat rectangle and joined after twisting but it is not the same. She's a very creative woman and one of my favorite fiber artists.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> speaking of books --- I checked Fasset's Glorious Knitting on Amazon and was shocked at the price...I'll be headed to the library for that one or any of his for that matter.


That's why I purchased a used one. There is one on there right now for $1.36. I didn't check any further to see what condition it is in but the one I purchased for $1.42 is definitely usable


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I think your double knitting would be the British DK weight. Sock yarn is a bit finer. Here are a few references and how you can determine from your pattern requirements: http://needlepointjoint.com/yarn-weight-glossary/
> 
> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2011/07/31/what-is-fingeringsocksportdkworsted-weight-yarn/
> 
> ...


Thank you, that was a great help. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
> Do you think it's time I handed myself in?
> 
> Tessa


Tessa, you made me laugh right out loud - startled my GD but now she's laughing ,too. If you have to "hand yourself in" , there will be quite a few of us accompanying you to the "funny farm" where we can all count cows together!! Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dollyclaire, please do tell us more about the rabbits. I laughed heartily at your story of their escapades. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does anyone know if 'sock weight' yarn is the same as our double knitting, or is it finer?


finer! I think it may be roughly 4ply!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> finer! I think it may be roughly 4ply!


That's what I was thinking, Julie, thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> The rabbits are certainly keeping me amused, lively and busy. There are 2 of them they are Mini Lopps, one called Buttons who is brown and white and Sprite who is brown. Buttons the female is larger than Sprite the male. I might just have to enter Buttons into the Commonwealth Games which are going to be in Glasgow in 2014. She can really sprint but it is the jumping that she can do. She jumps from the floor up onto a big plastic bin which is about 3 feet tall, then onto the window sill and then onto the top of the rabbit hutch. The food was in a small swing bin on top of the hutch. I heard a crash and when I got through to the porch there was Buttons sitting inside the bin, having managed to knock the lid off, eating the pellet food. Her next escapade was when she managed to open the hutch door which had not closed properly and she hid under the hutch. I left them in the porch and went through to my bedroom to lie down on top of the bed before I went out later in the evening. I was quietly lying there when I felt movement at the side of me and when I looked there was Buttons trying to jump up onto the bed. The duvet cover was over the side which was making it difficult for her to get a grip. Well you can imagine the fright I got. I did have the sense to close the bedroom door to make sure I knew which room she was in but when I tried to pick her up she took off under the bed. There was no way I would be able to get her out of there but as I stood there wondering what to do she came out and came over to where I was stood. She was sniffing at my slippers so I managed to lean over and pick her up and take her back through to the porch. You should have heard her when I put her back in the hutch! She did not sound pleased at all and continued to lecture me about what a spoilsport I was for a couple of minutes. She is quite a character and has managed to pull a few tricks on me which I will share another day if you are interested. Suffice to say I think they will be keeping me on my toes !!!!


As in the days when Marge was entertaining us with the adventures of little Hobo the Chihuahua I for one love to hear animal 'antics'! Do please fill us in on the Tale of Buttons and Sprite!
I was in Glasgow August to early October 2011, and already there was a lot of talk of the up-coming Commonwealth Games. I believe it will be a real boost for this ancient City!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We used to have a similar Jello dessert with mini marshmallows, and I've also had it with coconut mixed in. I'm thinking that's one I can probably make sugar free so Bub can eat it...hmm...fresh strawberries maybe? I know the Cool Whip and Jello come in sugar free versions, and it would be something different. 

Angora, you should be proud! Art isn't about the cost of materials--it's about expressing yourself (which you have done splendidly!).  

Marge, purple is my mother's and youngest DD's favorite color, too. DD favors the more "balanced" or blue purples. It has so many shades, I think there's a purple for everyone.

I still have quite a way to go to the end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's what I was thinking, Julie, thanks.


My pleasure! You're getting into knitting socks? 
Reminds me I have a near UFO of what I think 5 said were Kobe socks, for wearing with flip flops must dig them out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=20c4b039c09540c50c7cf49f5&id=d9572c894f&e=944c7a74df

do you think this mohair yarn would make good Dreambird feathers? with the rest of the scarf being done in a sock weight?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=20c4b039c09540c50c7cf49f5&id=d9572c894f&e=944c7a74df
> 
> do you think this mohair yarn would make good Dreambird feathers? with the rest of the scarf being done in a sock weight?


I see it is a bargain! and they look good colours to choose from. I think they would be really super 'feathers'!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > PftoValerie, Hope the exam was a success!!!!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=20c4b039c09540c50c7cf49f5&id=d9572c894f&e=944c7a74df
> 
> do you think this mohair yarn would make good Dreambird feathers? with the rest of the scarf being done in a sock weight?


How beautiful. I definitely see it for this pattern.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene -- I never do any of my art works for anyone but myself. If I am lucky enough that someone likes them, then that is a plus. It took me a long time to get up the courage to be true to myself, and not be undermined by negative thoughts (usually in my own head) I decided when I was about 40 that I wouldn't worry about whether anyone liked my work or not. As long as it filled a need for me it was good. It gives you freedom to fly-- there have been people who have been critical of my work but as time went by it bothers me less and less.
> I received value in the doing- and once I was free to just go ahead and do what I felt without any one elses opinion it was like a door opened.
> 
> Shirley


Since we are on this topic, Shirley and Angora: I suspect that many of us were brought up never to seek praise for our efforts and subsequently to feel awkward in receiving praises.

Some of our family here are not quite as out-going as some of the rest of us and may fear being thought arrogant if they aren't embarrassed by praise.

Please remember that graciously acknowledging praise with a ''Thank you'' is sufficiently graceful to do the trick of not seeming arrogant or too embarrassed to have our talents/skills acknowledged.

That is what I've learned and now I'm through preaching.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


Beautiful


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure! You're getting into knitting socks?
> Reminds me I have a near UFO of what I think 5 said were Kobe socks, for wearing with flip flops must dig them out!


No, I was looking at the 'feather' shawl (forgotten it's real name! :roll: ) and it said to use a 'sock yarn.' I was put off socks when I had to knit them in school at age 11 - our teacher said she would never forget me turning the heel on my sock ..... and I don't think she meant it in a good way!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was thinking of you over the weekend. Kangaroo Island being the only place in the world I believe to have pure Ligurian bees left. The Island is a bee sanctuary and no bee products are allowed onto the island unless they have been specially treated (including honey) in order to avoid introducing diseases. After your comments about them getting stressed if they couldn't get out of the hive I asked how they coped with excessive heat. The woman said that it was not a major problem as long as they were given plenty of water as they fan themsleves to keep themselves cool. This year in Adelaide we had a maximum of 45C one day, and KI is similar to here so it would have been extremely hot.


How wonderful that there is a place where the bees have no disease. How important they are to our life on earth.
That is just way too hot Darowil. Must be so hard on people. Do you feel your bodies adapt or do older people die of heat exhaustion?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> As I was taking the teens to the bus this morning, I saw a just born calf in my field. It is early wasn't expecting and for a few more weeks. Very exciting.


Congratulations!! What a beautiful event and glad all was well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh, I just went to the new page and saw the calf. That face is so beautiful. What a gorgeous calf.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It is quite a bit lighter/smaller in weight/diameter, Kate. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, I was looking at the 'feather' shawl (forgotten it's real name! :roll: ) and it said to use a 'sock yarn.' I was put off socks when I had to knit them in school at age 11 - our teacher said she would never forget me turning the heel on my sock ..... and I don't think she meant it in a good way!


Dreambird I am pretty sure- we never got to socks at school, because I left Buchanan School when I was nine, but I do remember 8 year olds knitting them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Have just heard on BBC that Lady Margaret Thatcher died this morning , following a stroke. RIP Maggie.
> 
> Tessa


Saw that too. It also mentioned that she had struggled with dementia, if that is correct or not, I don't know. Quite a lady. She made her mark for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

No puplover I have not read either of these authors. i will certainly google them. Thanks Always looking for new authors.

Thanks
Pontuf

now to see the picture on page 36......

I


Pup lover said:


> Pontuf it is on page 36. Have you read Patricia Briggs or Kim Harrison?
> 
> quote=Pontuf]Puplover what page is the photo of you and Trixie?
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi: my very best friend (since age 9) lives in WILLINGDON ALBERTA she says the driving there came be pretty scary.


In the winter Alberta roads can be really treacherous -- especially the side roads as the main highways can be bad when the snow originally falls but we have excellent snow machines etc in the cities ( main roads) and the main highways. It is the side streets and side country roads that can be bad.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Gwenie I would love to meet my good ktp friends.
Put me on the maybe list. Would love to know of any hotels in the area.
Thanks
Pontuf

Pontuf


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh are you perhaps considering flying in to the Knit-a-palooza? What a wonderful treat for us that would be!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Saw that too. It also mentioned that she had struggled with dementia, if that is correct or not, I don't know. Quite a lady. She made her mark for sure. :thumbup:


Alzheimers I believe, Angora- that was the point of the film Iron Lady with Meryl Streep. A very poignant comment on a gallant lady, even though I am not a Tory!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH GWEN how much fun it this going to be!!!!!!! Wish we were all there. Can you take pictures and post? Love to all

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm getting figitty here...Marianne and my Athens knitting buddy Sue (Memar on KP) will be here is about 1/2 an hour.
> I've made those rainbow cakes in a jar for dessert at lunch.
> Will order pizza for us and DD said she would go pick it up for me. We are going to be skyping Lurker also but Marianne & Sue do not know about it; thought it would be a fun surprise and a big thank you to Lurker for going along with it. I just love Skype. Well I better get off the computer and take it into the craft room and set it up there.
> 
> Have a great day and will check in later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Since we are on this topic, Shirley and Angora: I suspect that many of us were brought up never to seek praise for our efforts and subsequently to feel awkward in receiving praises.
> 
> Some of your family here are not quite as out-going as some of the rest of us and may fear being thought arrogant if they aren't embarrassed by praise.
> 
> ...


How true that is. I felt a bit uncertain when I first showed my work here as you do feel as if you might be 'blowing your own horn too much" but the welcome here has been so great and the acceptance so great, I don't feel that way at all now. I would hope that no one else on this wonderful tea party is 
worried about their work being accepted or that they might appear to be pushing too hard. I have felt nothing but acceptance from everyone here. I think if we pay back the same way - that is what is so great about this site.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Aaaagh! I bookmarked the pics of the Dreambird shawls and forgot to put the page number - now when I go back it takes me to page 1! Can anyone tell me which page they were on?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Right on, Shirley.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love this top. I made matching ones for myself and all four of my girls and oldest grand daughter one year.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60485.html?utm_source=Light'n'LivelyTank+&utm_medium=20130408&utm_campaign=Facebook


So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I will thanks Joy. Let me tell you, my Dad's care givers told me about this airline a few years ago. I used to fly into St. Louis and drive 90 miles to see my Dad. With Allegiant I flew into Peoria and drove 30 miles and the best part was no big airports and in Peoria I walked right out of the terminal and my rental car was right there. Made a big difference and the planes are very nice.

Peoria



jheiens said:


> Charlotte, Allegiant flies into my area clear across the State. Surely it could be googled or check with the airline?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=20c4b039c09540c50c7cf49f5&id=d9572c894f&e=944c7a74df
> 
> do you think this mohair yarn would make good Dreambird feathers? with the rest of the scarf being done in a sock weight?


I just spent an hour in our local yarn store, and have just about decided to edge my wings with a pretty soft mohair. the colors available boggle the mind. I decided to come home and think about what I would make mine out of. so many different types of yarn and so many different colors to use. wow. Don't know which direction I want to go. I wear a lot of autumn colors, but the bright peacock colors appeal too on a grey background. maybe will end up with eeny meeny moe or close my eyes and just reach for some yarn. I am excited about it to say the least.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MY I'm a bunny person and i LOVE this!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil! thought you should see this one!
> 
> Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy.

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> Charlotte,
> 
> I just googled Ohio airports used by Allegiant and learned that none of the airports servicing areas west of the Mississippi River come to the Ohio area and none of the airports in Ohio service any places except Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene -- I never do any of my art works for anyone but myself. If I am lucky enough that someone likes them, then that is a plus. It took me a long time to get up the courage to be true to myself, and not be undermined by negative thoughts (usually in my own head) I decided when I was about 40 that I wouldn't worry about whether anyone liked my work or not. As long as it filled a need for me it was good. It gives you freedom to fly-- there have been people who have been critical of my work but as time went by it bothers me less and less.
> I received value in the doing- and once I was free to just go ahead and do what I felt without any one elses opinion it was like a door opened.
> 
> Shirley


I like the analogy of flying. That is how I used to feel when I sang or when I was ice skating. A wonderful feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OH MY I'm a bunny person and i LOVE this!
> 
> Pontuf


It is the same design, as darowil introduced to the KTP on her 'watch' when Sam visited Seattle last year!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE this picture!!!! Kiwi and Luna look like good friends!My best friend has a Great Dane and her name is LUNA! Her last great Dane was Maui. Great dogs.

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


Thank you soooo much for that precious photo and that is hysterical that it is the beagle that does the damage. :shock: What a beauty Kiwi is. I'll never forget the moment when the Gentle giant came over and just leaned into me, begging me not to be afraid and showing me nothing but love. Amazing moment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi: my very best friend (since age 9) lives in WILLINGDON ALBERTA she says the driving there came be pretty scary.


Esponga, please stay safe and I hope you have now seen the last of it. :wink:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I LOVE this stitch!

Pontuf



dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes Kiwi will limp for weeks, it is funny though she forgets to limp if no one is looking. Very gentle too.


That is too funny. STOP...You are making me want one. I don't have a farm either.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover I LOVE this picture!!! It's good of both of you! Trixie's cut is so cute. Wish we lived closer. I bet Trixie and Pontuf could be friends!

Charlotte/Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Here is Trixie with her haircut, haircut. So nice to see her face and eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> The rabbits are certainly keeping me amused, lively and busy. There are 2 of them they are Mini Lopps, one called Buttons who is brown and white and Sprite who is brown. Buttons the female is larger than Sprite the male. I might just have to enter Buttons into the Commonwealth Games which are going to be in Glasgow in 2014. She can really sprint but it is the jumping that she can do. She jumps from the floor up onto a big plastic bin which is about 3 feet tall, then onto the window sill and then onto the top of the rabbit hutch. The food was in a small swing bin on top of the hutch. I heard a crash and when I got through to the porch there was Buttons sitting inside the bin, having managed to knock the lid off, eating the pellet food. Her next escapade was when she managed to open the hutch door which had not closed properly and she hid under the hutch. I left them in the porch and went through to my bedroom to lie down on top of the bed before I went out later in the evening. I was quietly lying there when I felt movement at the side of me and when I looked there was Buttons trying to jump up onto the bed. The duvet cover was over the side which was making it difficult for her to get a grip. Well you can imagine the fright I got. I did have the sense to close the bedroom door to make sure I knew which room she was in but when I tried to pick her up she took off under the bed. There was no way I would be able to get her out of there but as I stood there wondering what to do she came out and came over to where I was stood. She was sniffing at my slippers so I managed to lean over and pick her up and take her back through to the porch. You should have heard her when I put her back in the hutch! She did not sound pleased at all and continued to lecture me about what a spoilsport I was for a couple of minutes. She is quite a character and has managed to pull a few tricks on me which I will share another day if you are interested. Suffice to say I think they will be keeping me on my toes !!!!


Oh yes, please share. We had a pet rabbit for years. Started out in a townhouse but then we moved to a farm and had a basset hound, who was friends with the rabbit and they would explore together. Think their might be some wild rabbits out there with some of our rabbit genes in them. Don't live on the farm anymore. That was about 30 years ago when I was much younger.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
> Do you think it's time I handed myself in?
> 
> Tessa


If so, then I should be in line after you...I imagine alpacas going through a gate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Since we are on this topic, Shirley and Angora: I suspect that many of us were brought up never to seek praise for our efforts and subsequently to feel awkward in receiving praises.
> 
> Some of our family here are not quite as out-going as some of the rest of us and may fear being thought arrogant if they aren't embarrassed by praise.
> 
> ...


So many things are cultural. I remember a Japanese couple saying no they didn't want to go to something we had invited them too, so I accepted. My mother taught me not to question people like that. When they say no, accept it and leave them alone. That's what she wants. My son's girlfriend at the time and their daughter told me that I must ask them several times because only that way do they know that I really want them to come and am not just being courteous. :lol: :lol: :lol: So many people, so many ways of thinking.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have COPD and find that some days it is a problem but most days it isn't that much of one. I think it is the same as everything to do with that type of disease - triggers set mine off. I can go a week without even coughing and then suddenly I start and can't stop. Since I have been on spiriva with ventolin as a quick acting inhaler, I have done better. I am worse in the winter, but it is because the heater is on all the time and as we are in an older building it causes dust. Summer is the best time for me. I have seen an add where it shows an elephant sitting on a woman's chest and that is what it feels like during an attack. Mine doesn't really interfere with my life that much-- I just live around it. But some are much sicker with it than I am. It is a deteriorating disease and you just have to adjust to it - at least in my case. I have a friend who has a much more advanced case, but she is the one who told me you 'just have to live around it' which is exactly what we all have to do when we have health problems.



Angora1 said:


> Will anticipate learning how you did on the exam.
> Sorry to hear about the complications with your lungs. We have COPD in our family with an uncle and 3 aunts, along with asthma in younger ones, so I do know how awful lung problems can be from seeing those I love. Hope you will soon be back up to your normal self when in the best of condition. Must look and see if I can find that stitch you mention. I found one called Frost Flowers, that may not be the correct name, as the author had the pattern but not the name, but oh so beautiful. Barbara Walker has it in her book of Treasure of Knitting Patterns. I just found the Shower stitch and it is lovely. Rather like a lot of opened umbrellas and rain drops. Beautiful. When you get further along you will have to show us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


that is looking so good- I love the subtle colour changes- is that the yarn, or several yarns to achieve the effect?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


That is so lovely. What a fabulous bag this will make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great color choice too. This will be a real stopper for its beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My goodness we are a chatty bunch this week and only Monday for most! they will be splitting this one for sure, at this rate!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


Aww, so sweet! I love beagles--grew up with them (my parents gave oldest DD one for a wedding present, lol). I know they can get up to a lot of mischief, though! Actually, I have always been partial to hounds of all sorts. That's what makes dogs so great--no matter what your preference, there is one for everybody! 



Palenque1978 said:


> Please don't throw your week-old scones at me... but, I have a question: Do tea cozies truly keep the tea warm? Which type cozy do you recommend? Are knitted ones better than cloth-type cozies?


I wouldn't have any to throw--I'd eat them all well before a week goes by! lol

Kathy, I've bookmarked that video for the heel and want to try it out.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


That is a lovely piece of work, you make me quite envious. Where did you find this stitch? If it isn't too difficult I must try it. I'm a leftie and although I knit R.handed I crochet L.handed so sometimes find it hard to follow patterns. Thanks for showing it.

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> The colors are so beautiful that I would love to see them alternating. I so look forward to all the completed dreambird pictures. I do not knit so will not be making one


As I was falling asleep last night, I was wondering if it could be done in a crocheted version--there is a wingspan in crochet, too--have you seen that one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> As I was falling asleep last night, I was wondering if it could be done in a crocheted version--there is a wingspan in crochet, too--have you seen that one?


I am sure it could be done in crochet, I am just starting on my first wingspan (knitted)


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness we are a chatty bunch this week and only Monday for most! they will be splitting this one for sure, at this rate!


I don't mind them splitting the KTP, but I do wish they wouldn't split the quotes, they often no longer make sense.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I don't mind them splitting the KTP, but I do wish they wouldn't split the quotes, they often no longer make sense.
> 
> Tessa


It can be quite hard working out what is what, even when it is something, one said, one's self!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How wonderful that there is a place where the bees have no disease. How important they are to our life on earth.
> That is just way too hot Darowil. Must be so hard on people. Do you feel your bodies adapt or do older people die of heat exhaustion?


My sis-in-law's bees are coming along nicely, too, from the latest photos. I am all for helping them however/whenever we can--we do depend on them.

Oh, and I forgot to remark on your trip, Darowil--how lovely they planned the surprise for you! I can tell it was a very special experience. I'd love to go back to South Padre Island for a visit (where I went on my honeymoon).



Angora1 said:


> Thank you soooo much for that precious photo and that is hysterical that it is the beagle that does the damage. :shock: What a beauty Kiwi is. I'll never forget the moment when the Gentle giant came over and just leaned into me, begging me not to be afraid and showing me nothing but love. Amazing moment.


Our vet used to care for a Great Dane (a harlequin--gorgeous!) and his owner was a little boy of about 5 years old. It was hilarious to see the dog following the boy and when he'd tell the dog to do something, the dog just obeyed without question. They were a darling pair.

Doxies can do a lot of damage, too! Our little guy once got trapped in a bedroom while we were at the grocery, and by the time we got back, he'd dug a big patch through the carpet and padding in front of the door trying to get out. :shock:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does anyone know if 'sock weight' yarn is the same as our double knitting, or is it finer?


Kate sock yarn is 4ply and I usually buy from this site on line 
reasonable prices good choise and quick delivery although they are down south, I find it difficult to find sock yarn here

http://www.avicraftwool.co.uk/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That is a lovely piece of work, you make me quite envious. Where did you find this stitch? If it isn't too difficult I must try it. I'm a leftie and although I knit R.handed I crochet L.handed so sometimes find it hard to follow patterns. Thanks for showing it.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa, I am also a lefty crocheter and didn't have any trouble doing that stitch. Google "crocodile stitch" and you should find good instructions.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Tessa, you made me laugh right out loud - startled my GD but now she's laughing ,too. If you have to "hand yourself in" , there will be quite a few of us accompanying you to the "funny farm" where we can all count cows together!! Paula


Ditto :-D


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> As I was falling asleep last night, I was wondering if it could be done in a crocheted version--there is a wingspan in crochet, too--have you seen that one?


I have not seen the crochet wingspan. interested though.

EJ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> C is already a member IMHO. Always welcome!!!! To quote Gwenie, "the more the merrier."


I agree!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Between 20 and 25 I think.



KateB said:


> Aaaagh! I bookmarked the pics of the Dreambird shawls and forgot to put the page number - now when I go back it takes me to page 1! Can anyone tell me which page they were on?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's lovely---can't wait to see the finished product!!



dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, 20 to 23 to be exact!


RookieRetiree said:


> Between 20 and 25 I think.


And this post reinforces Tessa's earlier comment- this is where the Dreambird shawls are posted!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Quite an amazing group for support here. Thank you all. It is hard to accept praise but I am going to try and open myself and take it all in. The important thing for me is to feel enough energy now that the creative spark is coming alive in me again. Exhaustion had snuffed it out and I thought totally and now I can't believe I am knitting again, doing workshops on here, taking classes in jewelry making, attending Knitting Guild meetings. This is a new life for me and at almost 70 (well, in 2 1/2 years) I am just so thankful. I feel younger now than I did at 40. Joining KP and KTP has inspired me. I met my knitting friend from here and she has inspired me to knit together and join the Guild and we encourage each other in many things. Thank you everyone. I really didn't mean to put my work down but hers was so beautiful, but I can tell that in my heart I was feeling mine was less and you obviously picked up on that. What I did find though that after I got over that, the work I saw actually inspired me and I love it that these women don't limit themselves. I like it that they Just Do It. You are all correct. It isn't the medium, it is the Doing!!!! Thank you.


I'm not putting down the wonderful work the other woman did with precious stones. But it's easy to make something beautiful when you start with something like precious stones. But to make the lovely things you make with 'plastic' and beads, makes you even more creative and special!
juneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Pontuf, it is one of the photos on the Dreambird shawl pattern on Ravelry. I thought it was sooooo pretty. That's what I'm shooting for with the yarn I just purchased...just have to decide if I'm using both the blues and pinks - alternating for the feathers - or just blues or just pinks...decisions, decisions


Or you could do the feathers half n half. :twisted: :thumbup: options options isn't it nice to have options!Lol sorry


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you soooo much for that precious photo and that is hysterical that it is the beagle that does the damage. :shock: What a beauty Kiwi is. I'll never forget the moment when the Gentle giant came over and just leaned into me, begging me not to be afraid and showing me nothing but love. Amazing moment.


Kiwi is like that when mum is having trouble walking Kiwi will lean against her just enough to help keep her steady. I will be lost without her. She will keep the grandsons from going where they are not to be.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


They are both beautiful! I have heard that beagles howl a lot, Luna? And does Kiwi (love her name) drool or is she dry mouth? Daisy does not and that was a factor in getting her. Would love a Mastiff or St. Bernard except for the drool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Kiwi is like that when mum is having trouble walking Kiwi will lean against her just enough to help keep her steady. I will be lost without her. She will keep the grandsons from going where they are not to be.


She also 'mothered' one of the orphan lambs - was that Derp?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your avatar a picture of palenque1978?

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> Thanks. I'm searching online for patterns and I think I found what will suite me perfectly... It's a royal crown, a free pattern from Rowan. I will post a photo when I've made it. I hope you don't have trouble downloading the photo from Rowan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> They are both beautiful! I have heard that beagles howl a lot, Luna? And does Kiwi (love her name) drool or is she dry mouth? Daisy does not and that was a factor in getting her. Would love a Mastiff or St. Bernard except for the drool.


How big is Daisy? We had a girl St Bernard in the neighbourhood- she was HUGE!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am very late getting on today - a very blustery rainy - overcast day - definitely spring weather. the sun tries to shine through but just can get it burned off.

i look out at he lilac trees where my birdfeeders are - the limbs are blowing back and forth - the birds just sit there calmly and not minding at all. maybe it is like a roller coaster ride for them.

i have a few pages to catch up on so will get to it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want a little house on top of the cliff there - what a great view that would be.

sam

thanks for sharing.



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, so i am going to post a picture of some scenery near me...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture caren - thanks for posting it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


That is very well done for a first time. Love the color too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i hear a "but i am going to knit it anyhow"?

sam



darowil said:


> I have been looking and dreaming- and thought it would look good in the colours of Goldian finches for Maryanne. But that would be crazy of me- I'm meant to be trying to get some ogf the many things I want to do done, and am not keeping up now with the workshops I am doing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the new calf yours caren?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this is my favorite part of spring the new babies. Haven't named her as of yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> As I was falling asleep last night, I was wondering if it could be done in a crocheted version--there is a wingspan in crochet, too--have you seen that one?


I have that one downloaded am figuring what colours I might want to use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could have overtrimmed it also myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a nuisance now KP trims our quotes! It took me a bit of figuring to recall what on earth I could have been talking about. But I think the reference is to Rookies beautiful blue (milk fibre?) yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> They are both beautiful! I have heard that beagles howl a lot, Luna? And does Kiwi (love her name) drool or is she dry mouth? Daisy does not and that was a factor in getting her. Would love a Mastiff or St. Bernard except for the drool.


Luna doesn't howl just digs everything in sight and kills the birds and rabbits. GRRRRR I like my wild life. Kiwi came to her name the first time I called her,the other dog was named Strawberry. Kids named them. Strawberry died last year. We had a Newfoundland dog (Gypsy) when I was growing up, drool all over the place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i could have overtrimmed it also myfanwy.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is too funny. STOP...You are making me want one. I don't have a farm either.


Angora, me too. And I already have Dobie, minpin and yorkie. I find Danes noble and love sponges. My niece's Dane, Tallulah, would lean on me and the rocking chair on the porch all afternoon. And as soon as nephew pulled up go instantly on border patrol around the yard. See Dad, I've been working all day.
Sassy Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She also 'mothered' one of the orphan lambs - was that Derp?


Yes she taught Derp where he was and was not allowed to go in the yard, like stay out of the gardens.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Aaaagh! I bookmarked the pics of the Dreambird shawls and forgot to put the page number - now when I go back it takes me to page 1! Can anyone tell me which page they were on?


They were on ravelry weren't they?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I will thanks Joy. Let me tell you, my Dad's care givers told me about this airline a few years ago. I used to fly into St. Louis and drive 90 miles to see my Dad. With Allegiant I flew into Peoria and drove 30 miles and the best part was no big airports and in Peoria I walked right out of the terminal and my rental car was right there. Made a big difference and the planes are very nice.
> 
> Peoria


I believe they fly into Bloomington which is just 30 miles from me


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great picture caren - thanks for posting it.
> 
> sam


You are welcome. She is the first surviving calf this year. Seth has named her Sophie, so that is what I will call her. Now to go out and tell her what her name is to be.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


That is lovely, both colors and stitching. Crocheting is not something that I get along with. I fight with that hook too much, yours is just lovely!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Puplover I LOVE this picture!!! It's good of both of you! Trixie's cut is so cute. Wish we lived closer. I bet Trixie and Pontuf could be friends!
> 
> Charlotte/Pontuf


I am sure they all 3 would be friends Daisy doesn't know a stranger human or animal.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have COPD and find that some days it is a problem but most days it isn't that much of one. I think it is the same as everything to do with that type of disease - triggers set mine off. I can go a week without even coughing and then suddenly I start and can't stop. Since I have been on spiriva with ventolin as a quick acting inhaler, I have done better. I am worse in the winter, but it is because the heater is on all the time and as we are in an older building it causes dust. Summer is the best time for me. I have seen an add where it shows an elephant sitting on a woman's chest and that is what it feels like during an attack. Mine doesn't really interfere with my life that much-- I just live around it. But some are much sicker with it than I am. It is a deteriorating disease and you just have to adjust to it - at least in my case. I have a friend who has a much more advanced case, but she is the one who told me you 'just have to live around it' which is exactly what we all have to do when we have health problems.


I'm leArning this, sometimes its hard, or my head is lol, but I'm leArning it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How big is Daisy? We had a girl St Bernard in the neighbourhood- she was HUGE!


She weighs 85 pounds and at her back is probably bout 2 1/2 feet tall she is on the smaller side for a berner.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Luna doesn't howl just digs everything in sight and kills the birds and rabbits. GRRRRR I like my wild life. Kiwi came to her name the first time I called her,the other dog was named Strawberry. Kids named them. Strawberry died last year. We had a Newfoundland dog (Gypsy) when I was growing up, drool all over the place.


DH s family bred newfies when he wad little, they had a farm so they were outside all the time in the barn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have not seen the crochet wingspan. interested though.
> 
> EJ


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-crochet-shawl

It's here--a free download. 

Our beagles didn't/don't howl or bark a lot--they can be trained not to. They are quite smart, but they do take some work, and training can take a while. My dad works a lot with his to train them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for private planes there is an airport about two miles from me - commercial planes land in toledo (fifty miles east) - ft wayne indiana (fifty miles west)

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam what airport is close to you? Any small ones? Alliegant airlines flies out of Mesa and goes to smaller airports. I love it because I don't have to go out of Sky Harbor. Used to fly to see my dad with them. Great airline.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure whatever works to get asleep is aokay.

sam



Tessadele said:


> When i can't get to sleep because I'm turning things over in my mind, I imagine I have a herd of cows & lead them one at a time into the cowshed, naming them as they go in alphabetical order. Never fails to lull me off, I think the highest I've reached is about M. Sometimes I try dogs, but cows are my favourite as they always go straight to the right bay with their name above. Very clever cows, they must be able to read as they do that in real life.
> Do you think it's time I handed myself in?
> 
> Tessa


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is my big mutt- Rufus


Oh Lurker, I love Rufus, he's my kind of dog. Although I like most dogs. One of these days...... (years) I will have one again, maybe a rescue that will speak to me. I miss my animals.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> That is a lovely piece of work, you make me quite envious. Where did you find this stitch? If it isn't too difficult I must try it. I'm a leftie and although I knit R.handed I crochet L.handed so sometimes find it hard to follow patterns. Thanks for showing it.
> 
> Tessa


There is a good video on youtube although I have not watched it myself if you search for Mikey Smith and crocodile you should find it ok


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is looking so good- I love the subtle colour changes- is that the yarn, or several yarns to achieve the effect?


It is the yarn, it is one by King Cole called Mirage and it is a double knitting yarn on a 4mm hook. The yarn is 50% wool and 50% premium acrylic. It is very soft and it seems to have a slight fuzziness to it that can make it difficult to frog!!! The yarn seems to stick together when you try to frog it which I seemed to do an awful lot at the beginning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just saw a post from someone who's wanting to do the Dreambird in worsted yarn but is wondering about how much yardage she'll need for the main color--I may work it that way through one feather and make a guess, as I do want a big one myself...off to get photos of the one in progress and last night's project...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf - you can ride along with us to Sam's!! If you can get yourself anywhere near either Pup Lover or me, we'll get you the rest of the way and back.



Pup lover said:


> I believe they fly into Bloomington which is just 30 miles from me


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are the cows usually in the field when they have their calves? I remember having them in the barn stalls with lots of straw bedding and sometimes hearing about them having to have some help---didn't know what that meant until long after....girls weren't allowed anywhere near those aspects of farm life.



NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. She is the first surviving calf this year. Seth has named her Sophie, so that is what I will call her. Now to go out and tell her what her name is to be.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pontuf - you can ride along with us to Sam's!! If you can get yourself anywhere near either Pup Lover or me, we'll gt you the rest of the way and back.


Thanks Rookie, I was going to check with you about offering that! So hope you can come along Pontuf! I c an get you from Bloomington if you want to come in there and we have plenty of room if you want to come in on Thursday and stay with us then we can go and meet Rookie Friday.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello to all. Just wanted to pop in. Hope everyone's day has been good so far. Lots of sunshine and 75 degrees here. Has been a good day for me. Getting some crochet done. Yes I will post a picture when it is finished.I am working on the Goddess Shawl in black so slow going. Can't wait to see some of the Dreambird Shawls when finished. All the yarn colors that I have seen are so pretty. Will have to find out if there is a crochet pattern for it. Sending prayers and healing energy to all in need. Hugs. Jo


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

www.crochetcrowd.com That is Mikey's websiight. He is also on All Free Crochet.



dollyclaire said:


> There is a good video on youtube although I have not watched it myself if you search for Mikey Smith and crocodile you should find it ok


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


Thanks I love eye candy, such colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-crochet-shawl
> 
> It's here--a free download.
> 
> Our beagles didn't/don't howl or bark a lot--they can be trained not to. They are quite smart, but they do take some work, and training can take a while. My dad works a lot with his to train them.


Bookmarked it!!! If I fail Sam's instructions on the knitted wingspan, I can tackle this one! LOL, I am trusting that if I do run into problems, then Sam can help me out with the knitted one. I have lots of yarn. But I am waiting until the workshop starts to begin! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i figure whatever works to get asleep is aokay.
> 
> sam


Ernie counts sheep, amongst other things, to get to sleep!!!
LOL Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Will anticipate learning how you did on the exam.
> Sorry to hear about the complications with your lungs. We have COPD in our family with an uncle and 3 aunts, along with asthma in younger ones, so I do know how awful lung problems can be from seeing those I love. Hope you will soon be back up to your normal self when in the best of condition. Must look and see if I can find that stitch you mention. I found one called Frost Flowers, that may not be the correct name, as the author had the pattern but not the name, but oh so beautiful. Barbara Walker has it in her book of Treasure of Knitting Patterns. I just found the Shower stitch and it is lovely. Rather like a lot of opened umbrellas and rain drops. Beautiful. When you get further along you will have to show us.


So glad you found the shower stitch. I've loved it for years and I can envisage it as a scarf. Would make a pretty gift. Oh yes! I'll let you know how I got on with the exam - one way or t'other!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the small Dreambird in progress, along with a picture of last night's project--working the eraser clay into handles for my small crochet hooks--we will see how well they hold up!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are the cows usually in the field when they have their calves? I remember having them in the barn stalls with lots of straw bedding and sometimes hearing about them having to have some help---didn't know what that meant until long after....girls weren't allowed anywhere near those aspects of farm life.


They are usually in the field, only ever had trouble with one. I usually know when I have to be out there. Only one had trouble and that was this year she was too small and delivered in the middle of the night. Sadly we lost both her and the calf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so that is "05 k45" - i assume then it means to turn and knit back 45 sts. and so on and so on - am i right?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I didn't get to catch up last night so I have quite a few pages to go...we went up to the National Forest yesterday to try and locate a ruin, but the road got too gnarly and we had to turn back...seeing firsthand how terribly dry it is up there was quite a shock...and I didn't take a single picture, either...today I am coughing and feel a little wind-burnt from all the dust!
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to get caught up and I'll show you what I did last night after we got back and I get a couple of pics (was too tired to knit).
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

They are so lovely, my youngest sister has a great dane nad 2 golden retrievers, the great dane is huge and has to be brought out to greet all visiters b4 they enter the house or he won't let them in lol he is a light tan sort of colour. lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the nice thing that owning your own home means you don't have to do it all at the same time. we always did it as we had the money.

sam



EJS said:


> I have been thinking of a red and white theme in my kitchen...that is if hubby will go along with it. At the moment there is a dark blue wallpaper with tiny pink flowers and white stripes. Not to my liking but that is what was here. My entry has the same paper so want to strip that and brighten it up some as well.
> I definitely have more ideas then money LOL
> 
> EJ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

While at chemo today the gal that I mentioned that doesn't talk or smile, they think she may have had a heart attack. She went outside and came back in very pale and sweaty and collapsed. They got an iv going and the ambulance and emergency squad came and they took her to hospital. We think maybe she has been feeling bad for a long time and maybe that's why she wasn't happy/pleasant. Prayers for her quick recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. haven't done that one yet.

sam,



Ask4j said:


> Had to share "Peaches" the jigsaw for the day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ernie counts sheep, amongst other things, to get to sleep!!!
> LOL Zoe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so that is "05 k45" - i assume then it means to turn and knit back 45 sts. and so on and so on - am i right?
> 
> sam


Yup. That's it--once you've done one or two, you can probably just use that page.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the small Dreambird in progress, along with a picture of last night's project--working the eraser clay into handles for my small crochet hooks--we will see how well they hold up!


The shawl is looking good. Love the handles, I need to do that with some of my finer crochet hooks. They would be so much easier to use.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> While at chemo today the gal that I mentioned that doesn't talk or smile, they think she may have had a heart attack. She went outside and came back in very pale and sweaty and collapsed. They got an iv going and the ambulance and emergency squad came and they took her to hospital. We think maybe she has been feeling bad for a long time and maybe that's why she wasn't happy/pleasant. Prayers for her quick recovery.


Gosh, you just never know, do you? I hope she will be okay!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - did i miss the reason why you have the rabbits? i had a rabbit in my classroom when i thought school one year - the chlldren loved it.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> The rabbits are certainly keeping me amused, lively and busy. There are 2 of them they are Mini Lopps, one called Buttons who is brown and white and Sprite who is brown. Buttons the female is larger than Sprite the male. I might just have to enter Buttons into the Commonwealth Games which are going to be in Glasgow in 2014. She can really sprint but it is the jumping that she can do. She jumps from the floor up onto a big plastic bin which is about 3 feet tall, then onto the window sill and then onto the top of the rabbit hutch. The food was in a small swing bin on top of the hutch. I heard a crash and when I got through to the porch there was Buttons sitting inside the bin, having managed to knock the lid off, eating the pellet food. Her next escapade was when she managed to open the hutch door which had not closed properly and she hid under the hutch. I left them in the porch and went through to my bedroom to lie down on top of the bed before I went out later in the evening. I was quietly lying there when I felt movement at the side of me and when I looked there was Buttons trying to jump up onto the bed. The duvet cover was over the side which was making it difficult for her to get a grip. Well you can imagine the fright I got. I did have the sense to close the bedroom door to make sure I knew which room she was in but when I tried to pick her up she took off under the bed. There was no way I would be able to get her out of there but as I stood there wondering what to do she came out and came over to where I was stood. She was sniffing at my slippers so I managed to lean over and pick her up and take her back through to the porch. You should have heard her when I put her back in the hutch! She did not sound pleased at all and continued to lecture me about what a spoilsport I was for a couple of minutes. She is quite a character and has managed to pull a few tricks on me which I will share another day if you are interested. Suffice to say I think they will be keeping me on my toes !!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The shawl is looking good. Love the handles, I need to do that with some of my finer crochet hooks. They would be so much easier to use.


I did my size Fs and smaller--MUCH easier for me to hold onto, and I don't have to buy new ones with the handles (I can't justify replacing the old ones when they work perfectly fine--it's my hands that are the problem, lol).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gosh, you just never know, do you? I hope she will be okay!


No you sure dont, and looks can be deceiving, but she looks like she's a little younger than me and I am sssshhhh 47 (whispering)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is sad....I'll see if I can find any of our 4-H pictures with our jersey calves.



NanaCaren said:


> They are usually in the field, only ever had trouble with one. I usually know when I have to be out there. Only one had trouble and that was this year she was too small and delivered in the middle of the night. Sadly we lost both her and the calf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did my size Fs and smaller--MUCH easier for me to hold onto, and I don't have to buy new ones with the handles (I can't justify replacing the old ones when they work perfectly fine--it's my hands that are the problem, lol).


I feel the same way about mine, I can't bare to part with them. I have had them so long and some were mum's from when she taught me how to crochet.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is really lovely and appears to be done using the slab technique whic is pretty easy. I may have to try making one sometime at the local pottery class shop.


Good idea Gwenie, all the yarn bowls I've seen are pretty expensive, we have a store where you can paint or glaze your own ceramics (blanks already made) I wonder if they have yarn bowls. Have to check that out. After you decorate your item, they put it in the kiln and you pick it up a few days later. Now I wonder if the store is still there, things come and go so quickly around here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is sad....I'll see if I can find any of our 4-H pictures with our jersey calves.


Yes it was very sad. That would be very neat to see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THAT is adorable!



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil! thought you should see this one!
> 
> Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THAT is adorable!



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil! thought you should see this one!
> 
> Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - that is so great - just beautiful - so anxious to see the finished product. for just learning to crochet you are doing a marvelous job.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cat came in looking like a dust bunny--poor fellow--this wind is just ridiculous today! Bub was going over to the ex's to help her with taking down an old fence and that sure won't make the job any easier. Spring in New Mexico. Whee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable pair they make! I just love dogs...but I also just love cats...perhaps I just love animals since I also used to have pygmy goats & chickens...LOL



NanaCaren said:


> I think maybe sometime last year. Here Kiwi and Luna. Luna is my trouble maker.
> 
> My house insurance isn't any higher that I know of. But I have a farm so might be exempt. My beagle does way more damage in the few months I've had her than Kiwi has in 12 years. I am not fond of beagles, it was a gift to the teens from their father.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a loving sister to make the effort to make her 50th special. Bless you!



EJS said:


> "Glad you are feeling better. Did you go t Banner Hospital in Mesa? I hear great things about that hospital
> 
> Pontuf"
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be anxious to follow up on this - I would love to do this with my crochet hooks - did you mold around the hook handles for size and then set the eraser clay in microwave and then how do you keep it from slipping on the handle?

Workshop topic?



NanaCaren said:


> I feel the same way about mine, I can't bare to part with them. I have had them so long and some were mum's from when she taught me how to crochet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely spring flowers pup lover -

sam



Pup lover said:


> The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

five - you make me laugh - you are not going to have any trouble - you can do socks - you can do the wingspan.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Bookmarked it!!! If I fail Sam's instructions on the knitted wingspan, I can tackle this one! LOL, I am trusting that if I do run into problems, then Sam can help me out with the knitted one. I have lots of yarn. But I am waiting until the workshop starts to begin! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was out in the yard and only a few little flowers trying to peek through. No daffodils yet though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do so have to laugh...the three of us talked so much we barely did any knitting and totally forgot to take pictures! I can only speak for myself, but it was certainly a memorable day. We even skyped Julie and Sam skyped us.
My face hurts from laughing and smiling so much today. We talked about doing this on a monthly basis; Sue (Memar) and I already do it at least once a week already. In fact Sue will be back over on Wed. morning. I had forgotten how much fun having good female friends to get together with...not that I don't consider folks here friends but I mean actually getting together. Sam also mentioned that this Knit-A-Palooza needs to be an annual event. I can not wait until we ALL get together. Sue unfortunately already had plans so she can't ride up with Marianne and I but OMG that is going to be one fun road trip for sure! Look out Ohio...Marianne and Gwen will be arriving along with a whole bunch of other fun folks!


Pontuf said:


> OH GWEN how much fun it this going to be!!!!!!! Wish we were all there. Can you take pictures and post? Love to all
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dawn, your blooms are so lovely. Thanks for posting them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo what a lovely stitch and color. I bet the bag is gorgeous. Hope you'll post a completed pictue when finished.



dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Oh Lurker, I love Rufus, he's my kind of dog. Although I like most dogs. One of these days...... (years) I will have one again, maybe a rescue that will speak to me. I miss my animals.


I had just spoken to him, so he would look at me, you can see the trust in those old eyes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be anxious to follow up on this - I would love to do this with my crochet hooks - did you mold around the hook handles for size and then set the eraser clay in microwave and then how do you keep it from slipping on the handle?
> 
> Workshop topic?


Yup--easy peasy. I just rolled out the clay, put it around the hook, and smoothed it out. Since the hooks are metal, I just baked the whole thing! I figure if the handles get loose or slip after some use, I can slip the hook out, put a dab o'glue on the end and put them back in, but they feel pretty solidly in there. I can't take credit for the idea--I found a tutorial somewhere on someone's blog a long time ago and am just now getting around to doing it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf...I can pick you up at either airport...just pm me. Marianne and I will be driving in from Georgia.

EDIT: had posted this before seeing others had already offered ride in from airport. Just know we REALLY are hoping you will be able to come and there will be someone available to help get you to Sams and everything.



thewren said:


> for private planes there is an airport about two miles from me - commercial planes land in toledo (fifty miles east) - ft wayne indiana (fifty miles west)
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had just spoken to him, so he would look at me, you can see the trust in those old eyes.


And no one can look at you the way a dog does! Those eyes are definitely a window to the soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> It is the yarn, it is one by King Cole called Mirage and it is a double knitting yarn on a 4mm hook. The yarn is 50% wool and 50% premium acrylic. It is very soft and it seems to have a slight fuzziness to it that can make it difficult to frog!!! The yarn seems to stick together when you try to frog it which I seemed to do an awful lot at the beginning.


Someone mentioned that putting the WIP, to be unpicked, in the deep freeze eases the task. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


It is so heartening when the Spring flowers burst through!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone mentioned that putting the WIP, to be unpicked, in the deep freeze eases the task. Has anyone tried this?


I recall that--I think she said it did help.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-crochet-shawl
> 
> It's here--a free download.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> THAT is adorable!


I think it is the yarn that has made it- it looks lovely and soft!

(with reference the 'square' bunny!)


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi: my very best friend (since age 9) lives in WILLINGDON ALBERTA she says the driving there came be pretty scary.


Yes it has been and so often I'm so sick of it and on the news just now they this is the coldest it's ever been in Alberta since forever really forever!!crazy winter!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of eraser clay...does it have to be baked? Is it a particular brand?



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the small Dreambird in progress, along with a picture of last night's project--working the eraser clay into handles for my small crochet hooks--we will see how well they hold up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the colors for your dreambird. Really pretty; very earthy toned.



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the small Dreambird in progress, along with a picture of last night's project--working the eraser clay into handles for my small crochet hooks--we will see how well they hold up!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Was out in the yard and only a few little flowers trying to peek through. No daffodils yet though.


I don't have any white ones, will have to look this year and see if I can find some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to ask if you knew where to get the pattern?

Also, friend I sent the toddler size dead fish hat just called and they loved it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is the yarn that has made it- it looks lovely and soft!
> 
> (with reference the 'square' bunny!)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I recall that--I think she said it did help.


I believe she was using a mohair and that it did help her


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I don't have any white ones, will have to look this year and see if I can find some.


I bought 1,ooo assorted bulbs one year and planted them on the hill along with about 500 tulips. There is not that many left, I am sure the rodents had a very good meal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no Caren! Well at least "someone" enjoyed them. I can only imagine how much time it took to plant so many bulbs and how beautiful they would have been in bloom. When it gets a bbit warmer we will have lots of day lillies blooming around our property. Mom used to pland gladiolius (sp) but when I attemted them I didn't have much luck.

Pup Lover the crocus in particular are lovely; yet another plant I've never had luck with but certainly admire.



NanaCaren said:


> I bought 1,ooo assorted bulbs one year and planted them on the hill along with about 500 tulips. There is not that many left, I am sure the rodents had a very good meal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of eraser clay...does it have to be baked? Is it a particular brand?


It's made by Sculpey--I found a set of colors at Joanns on clearance (supposedly, it does make working erasers, though I haven't tried it on pencil marks!). I think it can be any clay for the hooks (the blog I found it on used regular oven bake clay). I just thought a) it's super cheap, and b) it might be a bit softer after baking than regular clay.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ernie counts sheep, amongst other things, to get to sleep!!!
> LOL Zoe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ernie counts sheep, amongst other things, to get to sleep!!!
> LOL Zoe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no Caren! Well at least "someone" enjoyed them. I can only imagine how much time it took to plant so many bulbs and how beautiful they would have been in bloom. When it gets a bbit warmer we will have lots of day lillies blooming around our property. Mom used to pland gladiolius (sp) but when I attemted them I didn't have much luck.
> 
> Pup Lover the crocus in particular are lovely; yet another plant I've never had luck with but certainly admire.


My nephew, brother and Grant planted most of them. Somewhere i have a photo of the ones that survived. I still might get some more when it warms up a bit more. The snow has only been gone less than a week. This fall I plan on putting more bulbs in on the hill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also meant to ask if you knew where to get the pattern?
> 
> Also, friend I sent the toddler size dead fish hat just called and they loved it.


It is basically a square- darowil will remember where she posted the instructions, probably. It is all in the stitching when you are sewing them together. I think it may be in the tea party for 28th September 2012.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...it didn't click in my brain it was one already posted. I look for it...crazy me...I might already have even copied it. CRAFT!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> It is basically a square- darowil will remember where she posted the instructions, probably. It is all in the stitching when you are sewing them together. I think it may be in the tea party for 28th September 2012.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just caught up (page 67). Wow - so many things going on. I loved the dog pictures. We used to have a Border Terrier (or Terror ). His bark was loud enough to scare any intruder. Unfortunately his size wouldn't. We had him for 15 years and he got lung cancer. We still miss his little face poking around corners. 

The crocus pictures were also great. My husband just asked me to plant some this fall. I also like grape hyacinth so I guess I will be busy in September as well as this May planting things again. My daffodils are up about 1\2" in the garden and my tulips are up about the same. Can't wait to see them.

I have looked at the wingspan pattern again in Ravelry - or at least the pictures. I think I have some Patons lace weight in a varigated colour - blue & white, which might be nice. So many ideas, so many decisions. I like the ones that Designer made from worsted weight. Nice idea to crochet around it. I also liked the lace winspan that was pictured. I tred to print the pattern for it and the crocheted one but my printer must have run out of black ink. Guess I have to go shopping tomorrow. 

Hope the people that are having health problems are getting better or are at least feeling better. 

We had sunshine first thing this morning but it rained all afternoon. Was not as cold as it was but still not warm.

Glad to see the knitting palooza plans are comming together. Sounds like everyone is having fun just planning the pick ups.

I had a minor set back with my wingspan - had to rip out 4 rows and reknit, but all is well now. 

Loved the crockodile piece done. It is going to make a nice bag.

Well - must get back to my wingspan. I count yarn balls to go to sleep.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Learn to do by doing!! I made my wedding dress and my maid of honor's dress. I bought and sent the pattern and material to my matron of honor for her to sew up her dress. I never did make jeans either, but made everything else. Mom started me sewing when I was 12 or so, I sewed up a pair of flannel pj's for my girlfriend's baby brother who was 13 months old. It was left over flannel from my own pair of pj's that were sewn. We certainly did have a flare for learning and being taught, didnt we? I dont regret any of it! hahahah, and my brother still makes the no-bake oatmeal cookies he learned to do in 4H! Now his girls make them! Zoe


when I was in junior high, girls were required to take a year of home economics, one semester of cooking and one of sewing. I begged to stay in the cooking classes, I was terrified of the sewing machines. Of course I was not allowed and had to face the sewing. We each had to make a wrap around skirt before we could pass the class.. I had to rip mine out so many times it was at least 2 sizes smaller than when I started, I finally hid it in a jacket and got it out of the school took it to a friends mom who ripped it out again and completely remade it and she purposely made a few mistakes I didn't care what grade I got just wanted to pass. I have learned to sew straight seams but nothing any more than that. My hat and my utmost respect to those that sew!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> when I was in junior high, girls were required to take a year of home economics, one semester of cooking and one of sewing. I begged to stay in the cooking classes, I was terrified of the sewing machines. Of course I was not allowed and had to face the sewing. We each had to make a wrap around skirt before we could pass the class.. I had to rip mine out so many times it was at least 2 sizes smaller than when I started, I finally hid it in a jacket and got it out of the school took it to a friends mom who ripped it out again and completely remade it and she purposely made a few mistakes I didn't care what grade I got just wanted to pass. I have learned to sew straight seams but nothing any more than that. My hat and my utmost respect to those that sew!!!


I made a wrap around sound skirt also and a stuffed animal pillow. Then in shop, cause girls had to tAke shop and boys had to tAke cooking, I made a lamp out of a pop can and a wooden foot stool! Think kids should still have to these things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


This is gorgeous!!! I truly love this pattern, someday I'll learn to crochet!! Just beautiful dollyclaire!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am very late getting on today - a very blustery rainy - overcast day - definitely spring weather. the sun tries to shine through but just can get it burned off.
> 
> i look out at he lilac trees where my birdfeeders are - the limbs are blowing back and forth - the birds just sit there calmly and not minding at all. maybe it is like a roller coaster ride for them.
> 
> ...


I miss the lilac trees that I had in Ohio, I had a side yard that was totally planted in tulips, all colors all types, the gentleman that had owned before us was a tulip collector, he had drawers full of bulbs that he had traded for but passed away before he had the chance to plant them. I hated to leave them all behind.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. She is the first surviving calf this year. Seth has named her Sophie, so that is what I will call her. Now to go out and tell her what her name is to be.


Congratulations on the new calf, Sophie is a great name, I'm sure she will enjoy it!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


Love the flower pictures, my tulips are blooming hope to get a picture to share tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Well it's raining here again, was 73 today beautiful day. The side effects kicked in today, faster and more intense than last time, hoping this means they ease sooner too! Going to soak my arm in a hot tub, she used a vein in my wrist this time and it was pretty painful and is still sore, the heat will help and it will be gone in a day or two. Love, hugs and prayers to all! Good night


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are the cows usually in the field when they have their calves? I remember having them in the barn stalls with lots of straw bedding and sometimes hearing about them having to have some help---didn't know what that meant until long after....girls weren't allowed anywhere near those aspects of farm life.


We always kept our expecting cows close to the barn as their time grew closer, they would go into the barn on their own. I helped my uncle as his goffur during the birthings, I'd go for this and go for that, mostly go fuuuuuurrrrr away, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> THAT is adorable!


Before I forget again, you do pottery also Gwen????? I want to learn more about the pottery classes... please don't let me forget to talk about it next time we have a chance to talk on the phone!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness...counting sheep, counting yarn balls...guess I must count "frogs" LOL

I count yarn balls to go to sleep.[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do so have to laugh...the three of us talked so much we barely did any knitting and totally forgot to take pictures! I can only speak for myself, but it was certainly a memorable day. We even skyped Julie and Sam skyped us.
> My face hurts from laughing and smiling so much today. We talked about doing this on a monthly basis; Sue (Memar) and I already do it at least once a week already. In fact Sue will be back over on Wed. morning. I had forgotten how much fun having good female friends to get together with...not that I don't consider folks here friends but I mean actually getting together. Sam also mentioned that this Knit-A-Palooza needs to be an annual event. I can not wait until we ALL get together. Sue unfortunately already had plans so she can't ride up with Marianne and I but OMG that is going to be one fun road trip for sure! Look out Ohio...Marianne and Gwen will be arriving along with a whole bunch of other fun folks!


Gwen, I had a fantastic time today... I know we talked about once a month, but since it only took a half a tank for the round trip, what's say we talk about at least twice a month.. LOL. C suggested that maybe you come this way for the next visit.. and she said the door is always open (as long as you don't mind dog hair that is, LOL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EJS said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-crochet-shawl
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's made by Sculpey--I found a set of colors at Joanns on clearance (supposedly, it does make working erasers, though I haven't tried it on pencil marks!). I think it can be any clay for the hooks (the blog I found it on used regular oven bake clay). I just thought a) it's super cheap, and b) it might be a bit softer after baking than regular clay.


I did this for a friends crochet hooks a few years ago, I used the "baking" clay that they have at Walmart, worked in the color she wanted before I baked it.. did it again for her using Sculpey clay, she swore by them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When much much younger I began college as an art major and did one pottery undergraduate class so if that counts as having done pottery yes I have done a limited degree of it. Do have some of the equipment to try the fimo clay kind of "pottery" but haven't done any of that at all. Want to take a class at a local business that teaches coil, slab, and thrown pottery classes but can't do so right now. I used to do porceline painting and have a couple of kilns but also have given that up. (I had inherited the kilns) I tried to skype you but you weren't online AND for some reason I wasn't being able to select a video call. I'll try again during my Tuesday evening. Tomorrow I am going with Hannah my youngest to an institute of music to consider her attending so will be gone most of the day. Probably won't be up much longer tonight...pretty tired. LOL


Marianne818 said:


> Before I forget again, you do pottery also Gwen????? I want to learn more about the pottery classes... please don't let me forget to talk about it next time we have a chance to talk on the phone!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are hilarious!



Marianne818 said:


> We always kept our expecting cows close to the barn as their time grew closer, they would go into the barn on their own. I helped my uncle as his goffur during the birthings, I'd go for this and go for that, mostly go fuuuuuurrrrr away, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I made a wrap around sound skirt also and a stuffed animal pillow. Then in shop, cause girls had to tAke shop and boys had to tAke cooking, I made a lamp out of a pop can and a wooden foot stool! Think kids should still have to these things.


I would have loved to have taken shop, but back then only boys took shop!! My younger DS took an "art" class his sophomore year in HS, turned out to be a quilting class, he made 2 beautiful twin size quilts.. I still have one that he never got total sewn up. It was finished except for a binding that he needed to complete.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness...counting sheep, counting yarn balls...guess I must count "frogs" LOL
> 
> I count yarn balls to go to sleep.


[/quote]

LOL... .Gwen, with your yarn stash you can count quite a long time for sure!!! I am soooo jealous!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey just name the day and I'm on my way! Seriously! Had a great time...just posted about pottery and had a CRAFT moment thinking I was responding to Julie and mentioned skyping you...DID NOT skype you had tried to reach Julie who as you remember had tried calling us a second time. I LOVE the idea of 2x and month. You DID tell C how many dogs and cats I have didn't you? Me a problem with dog fur...kind of like you wearing a ball gown to come see me....LOL (little inside humor there folks)]



Marianne818 said:


> Gwen, I had a fantastic time today... I know we talked about once a month, but since it only took a half a tank for the round trip, what's say we talk about at least twice a month.. LOL. C suggested that maybe you come this way for the next visit.. and she said the door is always open (as long as you don't mind dog hair that is, LOL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When much much younger I began college as an art major and did one pottery undergraduate class so if that counts as having done pottery yes I have done a limited degree of it. Do have some of the equipment to try the fimo clay kind of "pottery" but haven't done any of that at all. Want to take a class at a local business that teaches coil, slab, and thrown pottery classes but can't do so right now. I used to do porceline painting and have a couple of kilns but also have given that up. (I had inherited the kilns) I tried to skype you but you weren't online AND for some reason I wasn't being able to select a video call. I'll try again during my Tuesday evening. Tomorrow I am going with Hannah my youngest to an institute of music to consider her attending so will be gone most of the day. Probably won't be up much longer tonight...pretty tired. LOL


Don't forget your DR appointment~~~~~~~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I'm leArning this, sometimes its hard, or my head is lol, but I'm leArning it.


I think you are doing a great job. I am so glad you are going to the get together. I wish I could go but just too many other things on my plate and it is so far away. Oh well, you guys will have to take turns posting what is happening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sister majored in industrial arts at UGA. Taught shop for one year and realized all the liability involved with kids and power tools and that ended that. Went back into industry working with computer software and "stuff" computer related with Seimens. They sent her all over the place both US & Germany consulting too. She's 7 years older than I and also retired.

Do you quilt? I know you said you don't sew. I do quilt and we can put a binding on that quilt in nothing flat. I didn't pull out my quilts today however there were a couple laying around (very simple not like Shirley's gorgeous ones) but I'm happy with my works and that is all that matters.



Marianne818 said:


> I would have loved to have taken shop, but back then only boys took shop!! My younger DS took an "art" class his sophomore year in HS, turned out to be a quilting class, he made 2 beautiful twin size quilts.. I still have one that he never got total sewn up. It was finished except for a binding that he needed to complete.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wore my best dress jeans though.. ROFL... and no t-shirt.. a major plus!!! You are welcome to come over anytime, but C suggest making sure it isn't going to be a rainy day. I told her about the flea market that I drove by (J J's or something like that) she is dying to come to that sometime also! 
I'm about to drop here myself... Folks Gwen in person is just as sweet and awesome in person as she is by her written word!! I am green with envy over her craft room (2 to 3 times the size of my bed/craft room) 
I know I missed commenting on several posts, I am having a major craft club time this evening. I do have a bit of a memory problem and when I get tired it is a bit worse. So please forgive, I never mean to slight anyone or pass up a need or request. For some reason Darrowil comes to my mind, know that you are home, hope you had a wonderful trip. I'll back track tomorrow and try to find what I cannot remember right now. (am I making any sense??? ) 
I will say goodnight, sweet dreams, have a wonderful day, know that I send my love, many hugs and always sincere prayers. 
Marianne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you...I have told Hannah so ONE of us will remember. Just a check up...drawing blood. Do it every 3 months. 


Marianne818 said:


> Don't forget your DR appointment~~~~~~~


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sister majored in industrial arts at UGA. Taught shop for one year and realized all the liability involved with kids and power tools and that ended that. Went back into industry working with computer software and "stuff" computer related with Seimens. They sent her all over the place both US & Germany consulting too. She's 7 years older than I and also retired.
> 
> Do you quilt? I know you said you don't sew. I do quilt and we can put a binding on that quilt in nothing flat. I didn't pull out my quilts today however there were a couple laying around (very simple not like Shirley's gorgeous ones) but I'm happy with my works and that is all that matters.


I saw the quilts and meant to comment on them.. I was learning to quilt, my step-mother was teaching me when I went home on vacations.. she passed away due to cancer the day I had my total knee done. I haven't had anyone close that does either knitting or quilting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh you both will LOVE the J & J Flea Market . Brantley goes there EVERY Saturday and Sunday morning. You both will have to come and us go together. Only open Sat. & Sunday. Tell C I will not melt in the rain; salt lumps and it will just blend in with my other lumps. And thank you for the wonderful compliment; it goes double for you Marianne. I am so glad you also met Sue who is a dear, too. Oh and Marianne DID wear a shirt...just not a t-shirt. LOL

]


Marianne818 said:


> I wore my best dress jeans though.. ROFL... and no t-shirt.. a major plus!!! You are welcome to come over anytime, but C suggest making sure it isn't going to be a rainy day. I told her about the flea market that I drove by (J J's or something like that) she is dying to come to that sometime also!
> I'm about to drop here myself... Folks Gwen in person is just as sweet and awesome in person as she is by her written word!! I am green with envy over her craft room (2 to 3 times the size of my bed/craft room)
> I know I missed commenting on several posts, I am having a major craft club time this evening. I do have a bit of a memory problem and when I get tired it is a bit worse. So please forgive, I never mean to slight anyone or pass up a need or request. For some reason Darrowil comes to my mind, know that you are home, hope you had a wonderful trip. I'll back track tomorrow and try to find what I cannot remember right now. (am I making any sense??? )
> I will say goodnight, sweet dreams, have a wonderful day, know that I send my love, many hugs and always sincere prayers.
> Marianne


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Now I know why I check this forum twice a day! Didn't have a chance this morning before going to DD1 to do my taxes, then when we got home, tried to get the next fish hat started. My mechanic called to let me know the van was done, so went to get it, then back to DD2 to start supper, Vietnamese beef noodle soup with meatballs (frozen), fresh veggies and avocado salad. Got the short rows done on the fish hat. Will work on it exclusively as the GD wants it for pics of Emmett. Then had to catch up on over 25 pages.

Loved all the pics of the animals. We have a goat farm not too far that sells cheese. Stopped by to get some and he had three babies that weren't even a day old. Also had a few older ones. And had 28 more due. Busy man! He has the best goat cheese, too.

Crocodile stitch purse is beautiful. I haven't had time to work more of it. Does it get easier as someone said?

Hope everyone is doing well. Not even 11pm here and I am ready to go to bed. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just saw a post from someone who's wanting to do the Dreambird in worsted yarn but is wondering about how much yardage she'll need for the main color--I may work it that way through one feather and make a guess, as I do want a big one myself...off to get photos of the one in progress and last night's project...


I took my pattern to the Lys today to talk to the owner about colors. I told her I wanted a cape, not a scarf, and she said you just have to increase the top stitches -- I will be making mine in either sport or worsted as I want to wear it in the fall before it gets bitterly cold, or if we go out for the evening. She suggested that if we use the same breakdown as the wingspan top but increase the stitches, it would work. the wingspan in worsted suggested 45 stitches and add and mark off l0 stitches,

Sport weight 60 stitches mark off and add l3 stitches 
and sock yarn 90 stitches and l6.

I am not sure what measurement as far as mark offs and additions. I am going to try to figure it out by a swatch. OR, work it so that the width at the top is the same as my wingspan in increase extra short rows for the bottom portion. it would mean I would have to change the patterns but I might be able to figure it out .'

I am seriously thinking of trying to adjust it myself. I will definitely do a regular sized one - at least the first two feathers, in sport weight to see if I can figure out how to lengthen it to at least sweater size. It would be gorgeous as a cape -- I am going to get my swatches done and see if I can figure it out.

Sorlenna you are amazing. I can't believe you have the little one well underway. did you find the pattern difficult?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm pretty worn out tonight too. Oldest Dd just called and the 2 youngest Grands are sick (knew one was sick cause youngest DD went and stayed with him after he got home from school) Was supposed to go to music institute with youngest DD tomorrow but she said we could cancel it and I will go get the 2 in the morning at 8 and take care of them all day. Youngest DD will be with them while I make my quick trip to the doctor; just remembered I have to fast too; not food after midnight. Since appt isn't til late morning I think I'll go eat a bowl of cereal. Will check on all you KTPers tomorrow. Peace and Hugs to all. Prayers to all tht need them which in fact we all do for one thing or another. Special prayers for those who have mentioned illnesses. Love you folks. Night-night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too. 
Wow, they just said we should get anywhere from 12-24" total. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


You will love crochet -- I have being crocheting since I was 8 years old and it can be used in so many projects. Obviously you have learned well. love your bag. We are going to have a second crochet workshop there is a lovely afghan being taught now and another granny square workshop coming up;. I hope you will consider one or more of them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
> I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too.


Looks like the view outside my window! the fish hat is great. they are so neat. good job. I must make one for my fly fisherman son.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sister majored in industrial arts at UGA. Taught shop for one year and realized all the liability involved with kids and power tools and that ended that. Went back into industry working with computer software and "stuff" computer related with Seimens. They sent her all over the place both US & Germany consulting too. She's 7 years older than I and also retired.
> 
> Do you quilt? I know you said you don't sew. I do quilt and we can put a binding on that quilt in nothing flat. I didn't pull out my quilts today however there were a couple laying around (very simple not like Shirley's gorgeous ones) but I'm happy with my works and that is all that matters.


Gwen - I made each of my kids a regular quilt - and they were okay, but I could'nt ever get my points to look good. to each his own. give me a piece of blue fabric, and some fat quarters and I was in heaven - making scenes. That is what is so wonderful about creating - each of us are different. i did a lot of hand building with clay in the park in Arizona. loved every moment of it but the air got to my chest - when I cleaned the clay -- too much like dust. I wish I had thought to do a yarn bowl then though. I did teach a design your own cardigan class down there though . Loved doing the south west story tellers etc.

I also loved to do the pine needle baskets. one of these days I will post some of them have any of you ever made baskets. lots of fun. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> No puplover I have not read either of these authors. i will certainly google them. Thanks Always looking for new authors.
> 
> Thanks
> Pontuf
> ...


I love Kim Harrison, my dear stepmother just got me the newest one in hardback from her book club.  Have to finish a couple library books before starting it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wore my best dress jeans though.. ROFL... and no t-shirt.. a major plus!!! You are welcome to come over anytime, but C suggest making sure it isn't going to be a rainy day. I told her about the flea market that I drove by (J J's or something like that) she is dying to come to that sometime also!
> I'm about to drop here myself... Folks Gwen in person is just as sweet and awesome in person as she is by her written word!! I am green with envy over her craft room (2 to 3 times the size of my bed/craft room)
> I know I missed commenting on several posts, I am having a major craft club time this evening. I do have a bit of a memory problem and when I get tired it is a bit worse. So please forgive, I never mean to slight anyone or pass up a need or request. For some reason Darrowil comes to my mind, know that you are home, hope you had a wonderful trip. I'll back track tomorrow and try to find what I cannot remember right now. (am I making any sense??? )
> I will say goodnight, sweet dreams, have a wonderful day, know that I send my love, many hugs and always sincere prayers.
> Marianne


Don't worry Marianne, we all have days when memory is worse than others, I'm sure no one feels slighted, so glad you and Gwen had such a great time, and especially happy that you are doing well enough to be out and about going to the places you want to go. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy coming your way pup lover - hope you have a good nights sleep.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Well it's raining here again, was 73 today beautiful day. The side effects kicked in today, faster and more intense than last time, hoping this means they ease sooner too! Going to soak my arm in a hot tub, she used a vein in my wrist this time and it was pretty painful and is still sore, the heat will help and it will be gone in a day or two. Love, hugs and prayers to all! Good night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you have the snow -

love the fish hat - especially the colors - looks great.

sam


Poledra65 said:


> Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
> I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too.
> Wow, they just said we should get anywhere from 12-24" total. :shock: :roll:


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-160265-1.html#3082641
> 
> The Dreambird shawl is getting lots of buzz!! Here's another very pretty one being knitted up.


All the talk about the Dreambird shawl, I had to look on Ravelry, they are all beautiful, I think. So I had to order the pattern. Almost downloaded it in Russian LOL. I think that would be my next project or the class with Sam, the Wingspan. That would be a good way, to practice my short rows. I like how Designer put a border on hers and a buttonhole.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, hope everyone has a great, safe, and stress free night, counting whatever livestock makes you happy. 
I just have to turn on the sound machine, if I start to count, my ADHD takes over and then I NEVER go to sleep. lol
Hugs to all. Night


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sam, She definitely won't be hard to spot wearing this hat, if we get the snow they are saying, she may need to wear it so we can find her in the snow. lol

I just started Julies Traveling Vine scarf this morning, I am loving it. Will have to do the wingspan at some point also, good thing we have access to the workshops after they close with all the different projects we all have going on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new df hat! Love the idea for the eyes too! The snow is beautiful but I know you must be more than ready for spring.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
> I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too.
> Wow, they just said we should get anywhere from 12-24" total. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Told a fib when I said I was going to bed in earlier post...
*attention folks doing the knit-a-palooza* I just send everyone (except Sam) an email using the group emailing list. If you do not get it please let me know. The email requests some necessary information. Pontuf I've sent it to you also even though you are on "maybe" status.

NOW I'm going to bed. good night. :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I took my pattern to the Lys today to talk to the owner about colors. I told her I wanted a cape, not a scarf, and she said you just have to increase the top stitches -- I will be making mine in either sport or worsted as I want to wear it in the fall before it gets bitterly cold, or if we go out for the evening. She suggested that if we use the same breakdown as the wingspan top but increase the stitches, it would work. the wingspan in worsted suggested 45 stitches and add and mark off l0 stitches,
> 
> Sport weight 60 stitches mark off and add l3 stitches
> and sock yarn 90 stitches and l6.
> ...


I hope I can keep track of that--I am interested in having something a little different as well. I didn't find the pattern difficult once I started knitting--just reading it, I couldn't really visualize it, but I am a tactile learner and after the first one, I could see its ingenious construction. I think we will all have fun with it! I did work up one feather in worsted weight to guesstimate how much yarn that might take--I'll try and get a picture of the both of them to show the difference.

Gwen & Marianne, I can hear you two giggling from here. 

PupLover, I hope the side effects do vanish quickly! Rest up & take care.

Another fish hat! I am behind the crowd on that but I do want to make one. My plate is rather full at the moment...but then, whose isn't always? Ha ha.

I am heading off to bed, too. Lots to do tomorrow and I'm sure I'll have some reading here by then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil! thought you should see this one!
> 
> Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie...Here's of picture of jello (a brand name gelatin)and it comes in many flavors. It is a powder that can be mixed in water, fruit juice, ect. They even have recipes for what they call jello shooters which are made with vodka, rum, tequila, etc.


This is what we call Jelly! So you can see why we are puzzled when we first hear of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches!
Gelatine is unflavoured and used for baking (well often not literally as usually something that is left to set rather than cooked)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a fabulous picture Nana! I just love this ! Thank you so much for posting

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online Tessa. How are you and all keeping?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Kate sock yarn is 4ply and I usually buy from this site on line
> reasonable prices good choise and quick delivery although they are down south, I find it difficult to find sock yarn here
> 
> http://www.avicraftwool.co.uk/


I'm glad you're feeling better now Agnes and thanks for the link to that yarn shop. My local one does sock yarn but it is good to have a widened choice. Do you think this cold wind will ever leave us? Everywhere is so dry and that isn't typical of April in our part of the world!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i want a little house on top of the cliff there - what a great view that would be.
> 
> sam
> 
> thanks for sharing.


Yep it would be good. Its about 1/2 hour drive from my place. We do have some fabulous beaches around here.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I don't have any white ones, will have to look this year and see if I can find some.


Is it white daffodils you want, PupLover? If so, look for a variety called 'Mount Hood'. It is one of the older whites but a good solid plant. A smaller and very fragrant choice would be 'Triandrus'. I have these at the cottage and I'll post a photograph when they flower. Our exceptionally dry and cold spring has delayed spring flowering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The rain was very good for my flowers as you can see. The purple crocus were only peaking tiny bit of purple yesterday.


I love your crocuses. I might have to go and buy some bulbs to plant i reckon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> While at chemo today the gal that I mentioned that doesn't talk or smile, they think she may have had a heart attack. She went outside and came back in very pale and sweaty and collapsed. They got an iv going and the ambulance and emergency squad came and they took her to hospital. We think maybe she has been feeling bad for a long time and maybe that's why she wasn't happy/pleasant. Prayers for her quick recovery.


Oh goodness lets hope she will be ok. You seem to be coping quite well with your chemo. All the best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
> I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too.
> Wow, they just said we should get anywhere from 12-24" total. :shock: :roll:


Good heavens. Still with the snow? Thats been quite a long winter for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh goodness lets hope she will be ok. You seem to be coping quite well with your chemo. All the best.


Oops. i just read that you had not good side effects. Take care and i hope that doesnt last long for you.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, hope everyone has a great, safe, and stress free night, counting whatever livestock makes you happy.
> I just have to turn on the sound machine, if I start to count, my ADHD takes over and then I NEVER go to sleep. lol
> Hugs to all. Night


I don't COUNT the cows, I NAME them, alphabetically, new names each time as I can't remember the old ones. If I use a different species, say crocodiles, I have to think along totally different lines for suitable names. If I counted them I would find it too easy to let my mind wander back to everyday problems. Sleep Tight.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely hat, I think I'll do those eyes on mine.it's finished all but for eyes now. Thanks for showing it, Poledra.

Tessa


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - did i miss the reason why you have the rabbits? i had a rabbit in my classroom when i thought school one year - the chlldren loved it.
> 
> sam


I have the rabbits because my friend and her family have gone to live in Norway until June 2015. Her daughter was adamant that I was the one to ask to look after them. I look after quite a few different dogs and cats for friends when they go on holiday or into hospital etc but it is the first time since I was a child that I have had rabbits. My friend thought it might be too much for me as it is difficult sometimes bending down trying to get them cleaned out but I am managing ok. But the daughter was insistent even when her mum suggested asking a school friend. After I had agreed to take them she admitted to her mum that she could ask for the rabbits back and she knew I would say yes but felt that if a school friend had them she could not ask for them back!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'll have to try the Dijon and chili sauce topping.. I know Mom and C will love that!! I haven't figured out how I'm going to loose weight this summer with all these wonderful recipes!!!! Oh well what's a gal to do but to live and enjoy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I skip lots of lovely sounding ones for that reason


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a fabulous picture Nana! I just love this ! Thank you so much for posting
> 
> Pontuf


You are most welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lovely hat, I think I'll do those eyes on mine.it's finished all but for eyes now. Thanks for showing it, Poledra.
> 
> Tessa


Will you be posting a picture of the hat? I have yet to make one, maybe when it is too hot to work on larger items.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thanks. I'm searching online for patterns and I think I found what will suite me perfectly... It's a royal crown, a free pattern from Rowan. I will post a photo when I've made it. I hope you don't have trouble downloading the photo from Rowan.


Maryanne would love that- she drinks leaf tea, loves purple and is a Royalist!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought I would put my latest wip on, I am so pleased with it. I have just started to learn to crochet, went to a workshop at my lys to learn the crocodile stitch. I am making a bag! I think I have got the hang of it, I am on the other side of the bag then just a small flap over to do. I have done no knitting for the last week just concentrated on the crocodile stitch as I did not want to confuse myself switching between knitting and crochet.


Looks good, Dollyclaire, love the colours. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil! thought you should see this one!
> 
> Of course knowing you, you've probably already seen it but others may not have!


Haven't seen it- should I have? He is good isn't he?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate sock yarn is 4ply and I usually buy from this site on line
> reasonable prices good choise and quick delivery although they are down south, I find it difficult to find sock yarn here
> 
> http://www.avicraftwool.co.uk/


Thanks for that Agnes! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Kim Harrison, my dear stepmother just got me the newest one in hardback from her book club.  Have to finish a couple library books before starting it though.


Her series is very good, though I did see a comment on the newest one that this series will be ending soon. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Does anyone know if 'sock weight' yarn is the same as our double knitting, or is it finer?


don't know if you have had a response but it is 4 ply


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Her series is very good, though I did see a comment on the newest one that this series will be ending soon. :thumbdown:


U like Kim's books definitely get Patricia Briggs series about Mercy Thompson. I have all of those (7-8) and have read the series at least twice I enjoy it so much. I do that with a lot of my books. Boeing look at them for 5 -6 years them will reread a series. Nora Roberts books are good for that also. To me it's like seeing an old friend again.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> U like Kim's books definitely get Patricia Briggs series about Mercy Thompson. I have all of those (7-8) and have read the series at least twice I enjoy it so much. I do that with a lot of my books. Won't look at them for 5 -6 years them then will reread a series. Nora Roberts books are good for that also. To me it's like seeing an old friend again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How wonderful that there is a place where the bees have no disease. How important they are to our life on earth.
> That is just way too hot Darowil. Must be so hard on people. Do you feel your bodies adapt or do older people die of heat exhaustion?


Didn't hear of anyone doing so- I'm sure we would have if they had. While it is extremely hot, we always have a number of days close to this each year- but not too often this hot. We know how to live with it even though very few like it hat hot. Like those who live in extremely cold climates I guess they know how to deal with it.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Will you be posting a picture of the hat? I have yet to make one, maybe when it is too hot to work on larger items.


Yes, I'll get my GD to help me with the first pic, then I'll be able to post some of other things, (but not a cat on an unmade bed, little tinker) I'm supposed to be tidying my bedroom before i go for my diabetic check but I've given up & have been watching crochet lessons on YouTube. Suppose I'll have to get ready to go now. The cat will stay on the bed till about 5pm when she'll want feeding again. She won't get fed till 6 but that won't deter "Hopeful of Emsworth.

Tessa


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie and Rookie, thanks for the page numbers for the Dreambird shawl.
Darowil, yes everyone seems to agree that sock weight is our 4 ply, thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil how was your trip? How is your MIL doing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If so, then I should be in line after you...I imagine alpacas going through a gate!


I count sheep- well until they stop jumping over the gate and go off in all directions. Had no idea that so many other people have the same problems with their animals!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For those wanting to practice short rows, or those of us who just like them, the potatoes chip scarf is a quick easy knit with short rows. Pattern is free let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i hear a "but i am going to knit it anyhow"?
> 
> sam


At this point I haven't done anything- almost checked up the colours of the finches! At least I do have until late July for her birthday. (referring to the Dreambird in Goldian Finch colours for Maryannes birthday).
The new quotes is not good! Much better when we could edit it ourselves and leave in the relevant parts- most of our quotes don't work now. Maybe should tell Admin rather than just complain!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, if you would like to see some photos of good places to visit in England just Google Clive Aslet's 10 Greatest Heritage Sites, we live at no 5, so you can see that one next time you're over here.

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is basically a square- darowil will remember where she posted the instructions, probably. It is all in the stitching when you are sewing them together. I think it may be in the tea party for 28th September 2012.


And here it is (if you want the photos you will need to go to the link)
SQUARE BUNNIES

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-22.html pages 1 and 22 (22 has photos of sewing ithem up).
Bunny KAL
Materials
Yarn. I have used 8ply, which is about a DK. The same pattern applies whatever yarn you use- it simply changes the size of the bunny. Any scrap yarn will do the ones I have used about 17gms or ½ oz of the 8 ply. One in a heavier weight took about 24gms or ¾ oz.

Needles. A pair of needles to make a slightly firm tension/gauge (simply because if you make it loose the stuffing will show through).

Stuffing. Anything to stuff the bunny with- even left over yarn should work if you dont have any stuffing around.

Cast on 36 stitches, leaving about 30cm/12inch tail of yarn for putting bunny together.
Knit (either garter or stocking/stockinet stitch) until a square (simply fold the side edge along the top until they are the same size). Leaving a 30cm/12inch end cut the yarn and thread through the 36 stitches on the needle.

This is the knitting finished!

And tomorrow I will post the sewing up instructions.

Have fun.

Well I almost forgot to put the instructions in- that would have been helpful.

Well now for the hardest part of the bunny- giving him a head.
1. Using the tail from the cast on thread the tail down one side of the square to the middle. Photo 1 shows it with a few loops to show where-abouts to thread it. Put a couple of small anchoring stitches.
2. The needle in photo 1 is pointing in the direction for the next step. Using the same yarn make the triangle shape as seen in photo2 (note that I have done this with a contrast colour so it can be seen). (For sewers this is a gathering stitch) Move straight across the middle on the inside of the bunny, then up on a 45 degree angle to the middle of the cast on edge, then down from here at the same 45degree angle to the point where began the triangle, (dont sew this part into place anywhere). Dont make the stitches too big or it doesnt pull in well and try to avoid going through to the front. (you may need to start on step 3 as you do this depending on the length of your tail- but that is fine.
3. Now comes from the WOW moment. Pull on the thread firmly and voila you can see his head forming. Photo 3 shows the head and ears after gathering on this thread, prestuffing.
4. Stuff the head with whatever stuffing you have to hand. Using the thread put small stitches in to join the cast on edge to the section where you have the gathering thread and use small stitches to pull the bottom of the ears in and then fill in the gaps. Photo 4 shows how easy the gaps are to see, simply use any stitch to pull them together.
5. If you haven't already pulled the bottom stitches (from the last knitted row) tight do so now. Then using the bottom thread stitch about half way up the back, stuff the body and finish sewing up the back.
6. If desired add a ribbon round the neck- helps hide any defects! Embroider on a nose and two eyes and there is the finished bunny. Whoops, mearly forgot he needs a tail. I used a pom-pom from Pom-Pom yarn. I cut of one close to the yarn part and discarded it and then used the two yarn parts to sew the pom-pom between them on as a tail. You could do it with only one of the yarn parts - and then it would actually be like a rabbit tail, but as I dont know what age kids it will go to I figured double attachment was the better option. But other options are to make a small pom-pom or using a fluffy yarn wind it around two fingers about 10 times, tie it off through the middle and attach to the bunny.

To finish off the two thread I do a couple of stitches to hold it and then put the needle right through the rabbit, squash it and cut the thread near the bunny. When you let go of the bunny the thread disappears inside and should stay there.

Edit- I see you decided you had probably already copied it Gwen!
Recently I 'told" Sam off for sending me to the wingspan pattern and finding the lace one; I printed it off- and then almost immediately found it sitting very neatly already behind the plain wingspan! So now I need to do it twice to use the patterns lol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Yes, I'll get my GD to help me with the first pic, then I'll be able to post some of other things, (but not a cat on an unmade bed, little tinker) I'm supposed to be tidying my bedroom before i go for my diabetic check but I've given up & have been watching crochet lessons on YouTube. Suppose I'll have to get ready to go now. The cat will stay on the bed till about 5pm when she'll want feeding again. She won't get fed till 6 but that won't deter "Hopeful of Emsworth.
> 
> Tessa


I am putting things off today as well. I have Seth until Grant and Nix get home from North Carolina. He arrived with a cold and is being a real pill. Wish we had Lemsip I give it to him. My cat was like that and would stay right there when I made the bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are doing a great job. I am so glad you are going to the get together. I wish I could go but just too many other things on my plate and it is so far away. Oh well, you guys will have to take turns posting what is happening.


Wouldn't it be fantastic to be able to go?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For those wanting to practice short rows, or those of us who just like them, the potatoes chip scarf is a quick easy knit with short rows. Pattern is free let me know if anyone is interested.


Yes please.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, if you would like to see some photos of good places to visit in England just Google Clive Aslet's 10 Greatest Heritage Sites, we live at no 5, so you can see that one next time you're over here.
> 
> Tessa


I will do that. Jamie and I are counting the days until we leave.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, spring sprang and ran away again, we are getting wet snow, we need the wet though, we are supposed to get 4-6" tonight and more tomorrow. Here's a pic I took for you all right after it started, a squirrel ran out into the middle of the yard, looked around very confused, turned around and ran back up his tree. lol
> I got the eyes sewn on the dead fish hat too.
> Wow, they just said we should get anywhere from 12-24" total. :shock: :roll:


The eyes do lift it don't they?
At least we are getting nice autumn weather- could do with rain but makes for lovely weather. High 20s (low 80s)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> All the talk about the Dreambird shawl, I had to look on Ravelry, they are all beautiful, I think. So I had to order the pattern. Almost downloaded it in Russian LOL. I think that would be my next project or the class with Sam, the Wingspan. That would be a good way, to practice my short rows. I like how Designer put a border on hers and a buttonhole.


Haven't got around to getting the pattern yet. Russian would have been helpful I'm sure! I figured I will do my wingspan first and maybe by then people will have stopped talking about it! Or I might be sensible- pigs probably have more chance of flying but you never know!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have the rabbits because my friend and her family have gone to live in Norway until June 2015. Her daughter was adamant that I was the one to ask to look after them. I look after quite a few different dogs and cats for friends when they go on holiday or into hospital etc but it is the first time since I was a child that I have had rabbits. My friend thought it might be too much for me as it is difficult sometimes bending down trying to get them cleaned out but I am managing ok. But the daughter was insistent even when her mum suggested asking a school friend. After I had agreed to take them she admitted to her mum that she could ask for the rabbits back and she knew I would say yes but felt that if a school friend had them she could not ask for them back!!!


We had our daughters rabbit for 5 months while they were away. She lived outside (though on the 45C day we did bring her inside) in our very small tiled backyard (fortunately this strange rabbit doesn't like grass!) but while outside she always used her tray and so emptying it was very easy. Previously we had her inside and she would end up missing the tray etc. But found no sign of her ever using anything but the tray outside and the hutch is high enough for us to not need to bend down. The fun part was the nights she wanted to stay out of the hutch and needed to chase her round the yard, Other times she would give a token run. neeeded to shut her in at night because of mosquitos. It was fun having her around- but much easier with her outside (like many rabbits she loves chewing on electric cords. Had previously eaten through one of our phone chargers so now have to keep swapping them around so have a charged one upstairs).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Darowil and yep I found it in my computer "file" all by itself titled "bunny from Darowil". Gee, do you think I need to make two now also?!? I have copied so many patterns I will definitely have to l00+ to knit them! LOL
And you may have heard the saying that "the road to hell is paved with good intentions" and since I sure don't want to go there I better get busy knitting! LOL (don't mean to offend anyone here)



darowil said:


> And here it is (if you want the photos you will need to go to the link)
> SQUARE BUNNIES
> 
> Edit- I see you decided you had probably already copied it .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil how was your trip? How is your MIL doing?


Will try and post some phots soon about the trip- they should be there by now (Vicky was sending them through Dropbox the other day). But way behind with KP- almost made it to the end of the KTP (not last weeks though) but not even opened a digest since Thursday.
My MIL seems to have recovered very well. Left the hospital today for two weeks rehabilitation and during this time will need to decide what is going to happen after that and long term. But the rest of the family seem more open to her going into a Nursing home now- realising how much worse it could have been if she had fallen at home while alone. Certainly didn't expect her to recover as well as she seems to have done. 
We had been worrying about whether we would need to go to see her, but I was thinking that we would be togetther and not that hard to go over. Not realsing htat the weekend was so much bigger than I had expected- it woul dhave been a real shame if we had had to cancel. As well as ferry fares on top of accommodation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (meaning I agree not it is good!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And it would be fantastic if all you guys could come here for the Knit-a-Palooza at Sam's! We are going to try to set up wireless at Sam's and post our Skype addresses so folks who want can "call us" and if you have a camera on you computer will be able to visit us "live" or at least chat with us live if you don't have the camera on your computer. Also will be carryng around my laptop so that if the yarn shop, winery, and restaurants have wifi we will do the same thing. When it gets closer I'll post an abbreviated version of our itinerary so folks will know time approximations if they want to "find us". (I say an abbrev. version of the itinerary cause I will delete all the "written chatter" and personal info such as addresses/phone numbers for security reason.)


darowil said:


> Wouldn't it be fantastic to be able to go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Darowil and yep I found it in my computer "file" all by itself titled "bunny from Darowil". Gee, do you think I need to make two now also?!? I have copied so many patterns I will definitely have to l00+ to knit them! LOL
> And you may have heard the saying that "the road to hell is paved with good intentions" and since I sure don't want to go there I better get busy knitting! LOL (don't mean to offend anyone here)


well two bunnies is better than 2 lace wingspans!
I really need to start wearing scarves and shawls they are so nice!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


Do tell how you came to this conclusion -- must be a story here!!!!! hahahaha, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like liverwurst but not very often. But then our's may be different from yours or I do admit to having strange tastes sometimes. I wll buy it once every few YEARS...like I said not often and no one else in my house likes it.



darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (meaning I agree not it is good!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodmorning 5! How are you and your weather this morning?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, have my coffee and ready to start my day. Sun is out and rather warm out, looks like a nice day. Hope all are better then they were yesterday, and pray joy and peace laced with happiness today.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like liverwurst but not very often. But then our's may be different from yours or I do admit to having strange tastes sometimes. I wll buy it once every few YEARS...like I said not often and no one else in my house likes it.


Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


Cracking up laughing here and I have to add my sincere agreement with this post!!!!! Someone else may absolutely have my shares for eternity of these items!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodmorning 5! How are you and your weather this morning?


Hi Gwenie!!! Well it is zero degrees outside and big huge fat flakes of snow are falling! Just enough to make everything fresh and white again and covering up the brown mud and the snow mold. 
How are things on your end? Do tell all about your wiggles and giggles and fun times with Marianne! how much knitting did the two of you get done? Zoe


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And it would be fantastic if all you guys could come! We are going to try to set up wireless at Sam's and post our Skype addresses so folks who want can "call us" and if you have a camera on you computer will be able to visit us "live" or at least chat with us live if you don't have the camera on your computer. Also will be carryng around my laptop so that if the yarn shop, winery, and restaurants have wifi we will do the same thing. When it gets closer I'll post an abbreviated version of our itinerary so folks will know time approximations if they want to "find us". (I say an abbrev. version of the itinerary cause I will delete all the "written chatter" and personal info such as addresses/phone numbers for security reason.)


Gwen, you are making me so jealous. The thought of you all being out there, I'd love to join you. Still, I'll have to be satisfied with some Skype time & hope that we can do it again when I can come. I hope you all have a super time, in fact I'm sure you will.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear your MIL is healing well and that family has realized the need for care. Prayers are with you all as you make these decisions. I know when my mom had to go into a retirement/care center she really was against it and the doctor warned us that it was unsettling for many but that after a few months she would adjust. For about 2 months mom would talk about going back to her home and how this placement was just temporary. Sure enough though it was much less than 6 months she considered the center her home and even when given the option of spending a weekend at one of our homes she honestly prefered to return to her "new home". She made many friends there and lived there for 6 years before she passed away. We were able to fix her room up with a few of her own pieces of furniture (private room) and she had some of her favorite belongs there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad your trip was so meaningful and special for you. Some thought went into that one for sure!!! Looking forward to the photos.

Definitely hard making these decisions about MIL, but glad the family seems to be in agreement. Comes a time when round the clock care is needed. Thoughts of all of you as you make these decisions.

At first my husband's grandmother really had a hard time in a home but after a while, when she was taken out for a visit and for holidays she would want to go back and considered it her home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> well two bunnies is better than 2 lace wingspans!
> I really need to start wearing scarves and shawls they are so nice!


Yes scarves and shawls are much nicer than sweaters and jackets, at least I think so.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Gwenie!!! Well it is zero degrees outside and big huge fat flakes of snow are falling! Just enough to make everything fresh and white again and covering up the brown mud and the snow mold.
> How are things on your end? Do tell all about your wiggles and giggles and fun times with Marianne! how much knitting did the two of you get done? Zoe


I personally got 1/2 of a row done, now I have to tink that back as I have seen that I made several mistakes in my counting.. LOL. I think S. is the only one that satisfactorily knitted a few rows. I know I saw Gwen pulling threads, I'm afraid mine will end up the same.. LOL. Oh well, just give us more time with the yarn!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Cracking up laughing here and I have to add my sincere agreement with this post!!!!! Someone else may absolutely have my shares for eternity of these items!!!


Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've only seen it plain and eat it on toasted bread...particulary pumperknickle and sometimes add the mustard.

Marianne I'll eat yours for you...



5mmdpns said:


> Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I personally got 1/2 of a row done, now I have to tink that back as I have seen that I made several mistakes in my counting.. LOL. I think S. is the only one that satisfactorily knitted a few rows. I know I saw Gwen pulling threads, I'm afraid mine will end up the same.. LOL. Oh well, just give us more time with the yarn!!


I will take something very easy when we have our KP catch up Thursday morning- that way frogging much is not normally needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne is correct! I ended up frogging...had too much fun talking! I am starting over this a.m. with a different yarn...can we say "indesicive" and "not focused"

Weather is gorgeous here today; suppose to reach 82F and sunny.

LOL


Marianne818 said:


> I personally got 1/2 of a row done, now I have to tink that back as I have seen that I made several mistakes in my counting.. LOL. I think S. is the only one that satisfactorily knitted a few rows. I know I saw Gwen pulling threads, I'm afraid mine will end up the same.. LOL. Oh well, just give us more time with the yarn!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Marianne...have my alarm set for time to leave for doc apppointment. Didn't forget it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Its very nice being caught up and following along as things go along- even if I shoul dbe thinking of going to bed soonish as it is after 11pm and I do have something on in the morning. But then again I need to do my questions for my Bible study and haven't started yet so maybe I can do that.
While I eat biscuits- made it thoriough one day only of WW before getting dstracted. Actually I was in a foal mood this evening, maybe that is tied in with my not sticking to the WW. Maybe my hormones are all mixed up- well no maybe about it, maybe they are the cause of the mood and eating. As well as the biscuits I have a glass of white port. Probably better than coffee at this time of the night!

EDIT Saw in Gwens post that I was in a foal mood tonight! Actually nothing to do with cute foals, but as I'm sure people realsied it was a foul mood!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne is correct! I ended up frogging...had too much fun talking! I am starting over this a.m. with a different yarn...can we say "indesicive" and "not focused"
> 
> Weather is gorgeous here today; suppose to reach 82F and sunny.
> 
> LOL


Those temperatures are pretty much what we have had for the last week- and most of this coming week too. Perfect isn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will sure do it at least it does for me...have to have fasting blood work done this morning so I am HUNGRY...can only have water or black coffee right now. Do enjoy the black coffee at least. Boy would I be a grouch without my coffee or at least get a headache. Love my caffeine. LOL



darowil said:


> Its very nice being caught up and following along as things go along- even if I shoul dbe thinking of going to bed soonish as it is after 11pm and I do have something on in the morning. But then again I need to do my questions for my Bible study and haven't started yet so maybe I can do that.
> While I eat biscuits- made it thoriough one day only of WW before getting dstracted. Actually I was in a foal mood this evening, maybe that is tied in withmy not stticking ot the WW. Maybe my hormones are all mixed up- well no maybe about it, maybe they are the cause of the mood and eating. As well as the biscuits I have a glass of white port. Probably better than coffee at this time of the night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.

Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!

One of the ladies from a LYS had a sweater that was the last piece shown and I must say, it was absolutely fabulous. I wish I had a photo of it. An amazing piece of work and I will have to find out if she has a pattern for sale. She is a speed knitter and from Russia. Apparently she started the sweater 2 weeks ago and had it done before the show.

Ok, off for the nap and then to the yarn store, then knitting my Travelling Vine Scarf or I will never get done.

Lurker, I took the scarf with me to the Guild Fashion Show and people loved it. Another friend told me to be sure an take it for Show & Tell next month. They think I am such an experienced knitter because I am challenging myself with your workshop. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And *I am* more experienced now that I am doing this. Just Amazing!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is! Fall temps and early spring are my favorite. Summer too hot for me being a big person...I don't do the lady like perspire...I SWEAT by the bucketful. Can't really say it is because I big necessarily though because I'm always, even when much smaller, been like that.



darowil said:


> Those temperatures are pretty much what we have had for the last week- and most of this coming week too. Perfect isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That will sure do it at least it does for me...have to have fasting blood work done this morning so I am HUNGRY...can only have water or black coffee right now. Do enjoy the black coffee at least. Boy would I be a grouch without my coffee or at least get a headache. Love my caffeine. LOL


I have managed to get myself so I can go without coffee if I need to, but I do like it. But doesn't worry me if it is decaf often so will often start the day that way so I don't become dependent on the caffeine.
Is it jsut a simple blood test that will enable you to eat soon?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie, gotta have my coffee. I had given it up once but a Chinese acupuncturist told me that one cup isn't harmful and could be beneficial. I take mine plain and strong.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You so deserve this time for YOU now. I think particulary our generation did a great deal of "sacrificing" so our spouses could pursue their careers and that is not to say the younger folks also haven't done this too. That said though we ALL need to be sure to take time for ourselves, our interests, and talents. I am so glad your DH is supportive of this big step you've taken. You are so talented.



Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, just the blood tests. Doctor does this every 3 months to monitor thyroid, liver function, etc. due to some of the meds I have to take. Very routine and nothing to worry about.



darowil said:


> I have managed to get myself so I can go without coffee if I need to, but I do like it. But doesn't worry me if it is decaf often so will often start the day that way so I don't become dependent on the caffeine.
> Is it jsut a simple blood test that will enable you to eat soon?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like its time you put yourself first- I'm in th eopposite situation, I really need to do some work in case DH needs time off sometime instead of just doing what I want most of the time. I'm loving it but it really isn't fair to him


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay it's about time for me to head out. Going to refill my coffee cup and go. Takes me about 15-20 minutes to get to doc's office. Love this doc; he's a long time friend of DH. They met when DH & he were EMTs at a local hospital before he finished medical school. Real good and also real "relaxed"; wears cargo pants or shorts in summer and always a hawiian print shirt. Periodically goes to South American on mission trips. Good friend. Okay...I'm off; will check in later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is! Fall temps and early spring are my favorite. Summer too hot for me being a big person...I don't do the lady like perspire...I SWEAT by the bucketful. Can't really say it is because I big necessarily though because I'm always, even when much smaller, been like that.


I prefer autumn to spring- simply because I know that the lovely spring weather means horrid hot weather coming and I prefer the cold weather (well at least our cold). Some sweat more than others- I was worse this year than before, felt like my mother whan I started carrying a hankie with me so I could wipe my face on it. Actually I had problems in my teens and then it settled, maybe those dratted hormones again!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! We are expecting possibly 10" of snow over the next few days here...that's my punishment for whining about the snow flurry that passed through the other day!

I have my fish hat almost done. I'm making the newborn size and will send it to dear niece as her 4th month of pregnancy present  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby so I'm working in neutrals. This fish hat will be green and white. I just have the tail left and to sew on whatever eyes I find in my button box  Since our niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman, I am looking for cute little things to send. I'm going to try to do one fun thing a month. After I get the tail/eyes done, It is time to get back to housekeeping duties. Time to clean the house in preparation for our guests arriving on Thursday. 

Thank you to those (Sorlenna and Designer??) for working out how to make the Dreambird shawl bigger. That will be nice information to have...just in case.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its very nice being caught up and following along as things go along- even if I shoul dbe thinking of going to bed soonish as it is after 11pm and I do have something on in the morning. But then again I need to do my questions for my Bible study and haven't started yet so maybe I can do that.
> While I eat biscuits- made it thoriough one day only of WW before getting dstracted. Actually I was in a foal mood this evening, maybe that is tied in with my not sticking to the WW. Maybe my hormones are all mixed up- well no maybe about it, maybe they are the cause of the mood and eating. As well as the biscuits I have a glass of white port. Probably better than coffee at this time of the night!
> 
> EDIT Saw in Gwens post that I was in a foal mood tonight! Actually nothing to do with cute foals, but as I'm sure people realsied it was a foul mood!


I read it as fool, had to go back and reread. Oh dear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I red it as fool, had to go back and reread. Oh dear.


Well maybe that wasn't so far out the way I was carrying on!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well maybe that wasn't so far out the way I was carrying on!


But are you not like a young foal -- frisky and kicking up your heels? hahhah, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwenie. Good luck at the doctor's today. Nice that he is a friend


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover I 'm so sorry to hear that they had to go into your wrist. . Hope you are feeling better today
This is for you
(((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))}}}}}}}}}}}


XO


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm very interested in how the worsted weight works out in the Dreambird shawl as I have some worsted weight waiting to be done up in it. I am still on the wingspan plus two or three other projects. Like everyone else I cannot resist the magnetic pull to this shawl. It is so ingenious and beautiful.



Sorlenna said:


> I hope I can keep track of that--I am interested in having something a little different as well. I didn't find the pattern difficult once I started knitting--just reading it, I couldn't really visualize it, but I am a tactile learner and after the first one, I could see its ingenious construction. I think we will all have fun with it! I did work up one feather in worsted weight to guesstimate how much yarn that might take--I'll try and get a picture of the both of them to show the difference.
> 
> Gwen & Marianne, I can hear you two giggling from here.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, if you would like to see some photos of good places to visit in England just Google Clive Aslet's 10 Greatest Heritage Sites, we live at no 5, so you can see that one next time you're over here.
> 
> Tessa


I did just google these sites, Tessa. The photos are beautiful. Are you any where near the waterfront shown in No. 5?

Ohio Joy


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never seen white daffs here, but thanks for the names. Maybe one of the greenhouses here might be anble to get them for me. Will be interested to see the pictures.



ptofValerie said:


> Is it white daffodils you want, PupLover? If so, look for a variety called 'Mount Hood'. It is one of the older whites but a good solid plant. A smaller and very fragrant choice would be 'Triandrus'. I have these at the cottage and I'll post a photograph when they flower. Our exceptionally dry and cold spring has delayed spring flowering.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, just the blood tests. Doctor does this every 3 months to monitor thyroid, liver function, etc. due to some of the meds I have to take. Very routine and nothing to worry about.


Yup, and there are plenty of us who get routinely monitored to ensure the right amounts of medications are taken for various medical conditions! Hugs, and may they need less blood this time than the last time! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I'm very interested in how the worsted weight works out in the Dreambird shawl as I have some worsted weight waiting to be done up in it. I am still on the wingspan plus two or three other projects. Like everyone else I cannot resist the magnetic pull to this shawl. It is so ingenious and beautiful.


I used about 55 yards of the background color for the one feather in worsted weight--there seem to be an awful lot of threads on this thing! It would be nice if they were all collected, and there's also a KAL on Ravelry, so we have plenty of help if we get stuck. I don't think I like the ww one at this point, so I'll probably frog it, but at least that gives me an idea of how much it might take. I'll also measure the length before I frog it for that comparison.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


Depends who makes it and how it is spiced or not spiced. I like gooseliver best actually. I confess I only eat it a couple of times a year as it is rich and also has salt.

I have been known to eat strange things like fried chicken blood. That happened when I went to visit my ex husbands family in Hungary. I had to smile and eat it. It was fried with onions and it tasted like liver. Not another favourite either as I always think of liver as dog food. My grandmother used to get it from the butcher for free and she fed it to the dog. Now people eat it. Not on my shopping list!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just found this in a "LYS Yarne" newsletter:

According to Irish Folklore, if a master knitter placed 

her needles in the hands of a newborn baby, that baby would grow up to be a master knitter herself. 

The tale has it that master knitters willing to share their status were hard to come by & liquor was often used to ply the needles out of the older woman's hands & into the baby's.

ALSO:

Money can't buy you happiness, but it can buy you yarn.

(My comment....hmmmmm, that is happiness.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> But are you not like a young foal -- frisky and kicking up your heels? hahhah, Zoe


Well I did pretty well at the weekend- kept up with Vicky and Brett pretty well- especially considering I was in sandals! (actually walked a few kms more than Brett as he didn't get up for the dawn walk) And much better than Maryanne. And less stiff and achey than David after so maybe not so bad- not that I feel like it now!
So now I am a foolish foal in a foul mood :-D :-D :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I did pretty well at the weekend- kept up with Vicky and Brett pretty well- especially considering I was in sandals! (actually walked a few kms more than Brett as he didn't get up for the dawn walk) And much better than Maryanne. And less stiff and achey than David after so maybe not so bad- not that I feel like it now!
> So now I am a foolish foal in a foul mood :-D :-D :-D


hahhaha, you are too funny!! :lol: :-D  I like frisky foal in a funny mood! (Did not the cow mood too when she agreed?) :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! We are expecting possibly 10" of snow over the next few days here...that's my punishment for whining about the snow flurry that passed through the other day!
> 
> I have my fish hat almost done. I'm making the newborn size and will send it to dear niece as her 4th month of pregnancy present  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby so I'm working in neutrals. This fish hat will be green and white. I just have the tail left and to sew on whatever eyes I find in my button box  Since our niece's husband is a big hunter/fisherman, I am looking for cute little things to send. I'm going to try to do one fun thing a month. After I get the tail/eyes done, It is time to get back to housekeeping duties. Time to clean the house in preparation for our guests arriving on Thursday.
> 
> Thank you to those (Sorlenna and Designer??) for working out how to make the Dreambird shawl bigger. That will be nice information to have...just in case.


Actually, Iwas thinking out loud. I am not sure whether my ideas will work, and when I have some time I am going to try it. 
I just think that pattern would make a wonderful cape, rather than just a scarf. I likely wouldn't have a lot of places to wear it as we don't go out much, but I know I would wear it when we have family get togethers or go out for dinner.

I think Sorlenna had the right idea. Make at least one feather so I know whether any of my ideas might work. It is a challenge to say the least. Shirley


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anyone else worked the newborn version of the fish hat? I can't seem to get the numbers to work out right. I am using the pattern from zephyrknit. Everything worked out fine until the decrease row right before the tail. K1, K2tog only 7 times when you have 30 sts on the needles? That would leave 23 sts left on the needles, if my counting is right. Then the tail talks about K12 and putting the last 8 knitted sts on a holder and work the other 8 sts - what? Seems like something is missing or is it me? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


As one that has always put someone else ahead of myself, I know how important this step is in your life. I am proud of you for this achievement I send prayers that you will continue in your individuality goals, you have so talent and such a loving caring personality I'm sure those who's lives you touch (especially mine though only through this media) are enriched in many ways. YOU are an amazing woman.. so happy that you are part of my life!!
Hugs my friend,
Marianne


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Good for you! You need your time now. Take it and enjoy. Nice that your husband is supportive.



Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have to have tests done every 3 months as well. However I have to have a butterfly needle in my hand. I think my viens have collapsed in my elbow area.



5mmdpns said:


> Yup, and there are plenty of us who get routinely monitored to ensure the right amounts of medications are taken for various medical conditions! Hugs, and may they need less blood this time than the last time! Zoe


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice to know there is a KAL on Ravelry to check in on. I never thought of measuring how much yarn to use. Will keep this in mind. I am backed up at the moment so won't get a chance until the week end to read the pattern more fully. Thanks for the info. Will keep checking in for more.



Sorlenna said:


> I used about 55 yards of the background color for the one feather in worsted weight--there seem to be an awful lot of threads on this thing! It would be nice if they were all collected, and there's also a KAL on Ravelry, so we have plenty of help if we get stuck. I don't think I like the ww one at this point, so I'll probably frog it, but at least that gives me an idea of how much it might take. I'll also measure the length before I frog it for that comparison.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Has anyone else worked the newborn version of the fish hat? I can't seem to get the numbers to work out right. I am using the pattern from zephyrknit. Everything worked out fine until the decrease row right before the tail. K1, K2tog only 7 times when you have 30 sts on the needles? That would leave 23 sts left on the needles, if my counting is right. Then the tail talks about K12 and putting the last 8 knitted sts on a holder and work the other 8 sts - what? Seems like something is missing or is it me? Any help would be appreciated.


Admittedly 1230 am is not the best time to be looking at a pattern but I read it the same as you- I haven't done this one (but I see they have done the tail in the round which I was thinking of trying for my next tail on the bigger hat). So need to wait for others!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Darowil, I was beginning to think I was crazy. I counted and recounted. Even if I do decrease row #6 all the way around, I end up with 20 sts. I suppose I could just use the 20 sts and divide them in half and work the tail that way and loosely follow the remaining instructions and see what happens. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Where is the pattern for the newborn fish hat? I have the one for adults off the internet. Did I miss the newborn in the directions?



gottastch said:


> Has anyone else worked the newborn version of the fish hat? I can't seem to get the numbers to work out right. I am using the pattern from zephyrknit. Everything worked out fine until the decrease row right before the tail. K1, K2tog only 7 times when you have 30 sts on the needles? That would leave 23 sts left on the needles, if my counting is right. Then the tail talks about K12 and putting the last 8 knitted sts on a holder and work the other 8 sts - what? Seems like something is missing or is it me? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/newborn-dead-fish-hat.html


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I need to knit one before May 7. I have a different pattern.



gottastch said:


> http://zephyrknit.blogspot.com.au/2008/12/newborn-dead-fish-hat.html


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks for the link. I need to knit one before May 7. I have a different pattern.


You have a different pattern for the newborn fish hat? The link above is the only one I could find. I'd be interested to compare them.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like liverwurst but not very often. But then our's may be different from yours or I do admit to having strange tastes sometimes. I wll buy it once every few YEARS...like I said not often and no one else in my house likes it.


I love liver wurst but restrict it to once a year because of the high cholesterol.
I buy it when tomatoes are good and add those and thinly sliced onions to make a sandwich. Very good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks for the link. I need to knit one before May 7. I have a different pattern.


The newborn one is based on the child/adult version but is a bit different (and as you saw the tail doesn't seem to make sense- awaiting others responses)
Their is also a scarf pattern (haven't done it so no idea whether or not this pattern is correct) http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish
And what about these fingerless mittnes on revelry? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts (again I haven't done them so no idea if the pattern is correct).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, Iwas thinking out loud. I am not sure whether my ideas will work, and when I have some time I am going to try it.
> I just think that pattern would make a wonderful cape, rather than just a scarf. I likely wouldn't have a lot of places to wear it as we don't go out much, but I know I would wear it when we have family get togethers or go out for dinner.
> 
> I think Sorlenna had the right idea. Make at least one feather so I know whether any of my ideas might work. It is a challenge to say the least. Shirley


I agree with the cape idea, Shirley--one might even add a hood (what I would like to do). Since the work is pretty simple stitch-wise, I think adjusting the counts could work. I think it depends on whether you'd want the feathers longer or just the top; with just the top longer, adding to the stitch count and marking where that part ends should do it.

I did get a picture of my ww feather but haven't uploaded it yet.

Angora, good on you for taking time to do something for yourself! I don't do that often enough, either (as DD tells me all the time). You're an inspiration.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The newborn one is based on the child/adult version but is a bit different (and as you saw the tail doesn't seem to make sense- awaiting others responses)
> Their is also a scarf pattern (haven't done it so no idea whether or not this pattern is correct) http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish
> And what about these fingerless mittnes on revelry? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts (again I haven't done them so no idea if the pattern is correct).


These will make a good christmas gift for some of the grandchildren. Elishia and Sara-Mae's children like to fish. Benjamin even likes to go ice fishing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is the receipt for my gramdma and moms jello, it is my favorite!


1 lrg package of orange jello
2 cups of apricot nectar
1 large can mandarin oranges drained
1/3 to 1/2 cup of sugar depending on taste - we use 1/3 c or a little less

Boil nectar dissolving the sugar in it as it comes to boil. Add to
jello stir to dissolve and add 1 cup of cold water.
Chill till set.( not adding the second cup of cold water will make it denser
and richer with flavor)

Stir to soften 1 - 8 oz package of cream cheese
Drain 1 lg can of crushed pineapple , saving the juice to thin the cream cheese just a bit. Spread topping on set jello and top with chopped toasted pecans. refrigerate till using , the topping will set up slightly more.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is the receipt for my gramdma and moms jello, it is my favorite!


1 lrg package of orange jello
2 cups of apricot nectar
1 large can mandarin oranges drained
1/3 to 1/2 cup of sugar depending on taste - we use 1/3 c or a little less

Boil nectar dissolving the sugar in it as it comes to boil. Add to
jello stir to dissolve and add 1 cup of cold water.
Chill till set.( not adding the second cup of cold water will make it denser
and richer with flavor)

Stir to soften 1 - 8 oz package of cream cheese
Drain 1 lg can of crushed pineapple , saving the juice to thin the cream cheese just a bit. Spread topping on set jello and top with chopped toasted pecans. refrigerate till using , the topping will set up slightly more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is the receipt for my gramdma and moms jello, it is my favorite!
> 
> 1 lrg package of orange jello
> 2 cups of apricot nectar
> ...


That looks good.

And now I am going off to bed and hopefully to sleep withjout counting those runaway sheep!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> That looks good.
> 
> And now I am going off to bed and hopefully to sleep withjout counting those runaway sheep!


Perhaps counting the bouncing rascally rabbits? Sleep well! Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Perhaps counting the bouncing rascally rabbits? Zoe


Now they would be even worse than sheep- what hope of getting them to cooperate I wonder?
Night night. going to bed right now.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Has anyone else worked the newborn version of the fish hat? I can't seem to get the numbers to work out right. I am using the pattern from zephyrknit. Everything worked out fine until the decrease row right before the tail. K1, K2tog only 7 times when you have 30 sts on the needles? That would leave 23 sts left on the needles, if my counting is right. Then the tail talks about K12 and putting the last 8 knitted sts on a holder and work the other 8 sts - what? Seems like something is missing or is it me? Any help would be appreciated.


Trust the pattern. I too thought it sounded strange but it worked out. Can't remember if the count was wrong but the tail works out. I am on my second one using size 8 needles to make it a little bigger. Would like to make it a solid tail instead of split but don't have time to work that out on this hat as it has to be done before I go back to work.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok, printed the wingspan, bought and printed streamlined, color affection and Nancy Whitman on Ravelry is having a BOGO sale on her pattern until April 15, so I got her Eden Prairie, Bermuda Triangle, Garden and Minoan. Looks like I have lots of shawl knitting in my future! Lol and apparently no will power.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day, everyone. Caught up on K P and the teaparty. My thoughts are with all who need them. By now, Gwenie will have her blood drawn and be able to eat. Hope puplover is feeling better today. Would have loved to be in GA on Monday to join our GA peaches. Sounds like they had a lot of fun. 

Worked on my fish hat for DGGS. Have to get it finished today. So, my shawls are on hold.

Hopefully I can post a couple pics, if I downloaded them.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes please.


Potatoe Chip Scarf

200 yards of worsted weight and size 9, 10 or 11 needles (i usually use 10, and have been using Caron Simply Soft)

Cast on 20 stitches

Row 1 knit 8, turn, knit back to beginning

Row 2 knit 6, turn, knit back to Beginning

Row 3 knit 4, turn, knit back to beginning

Row 4 knit across all 20 stitches

Repeat these rows until desired length

This is one of those patterns you can really use any yarn and needles depending on look you want.

I have made a few and everyone has loved them. I have started a new one that I have increased to 30 stitches and am doing short rows of 12,10, 8 and 6


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have the rabbits because my friend and her family have gone to live in Norway until June 2015. Her daughter was adamant that I was the one to ask to look after them. I look after quite a few different dogs and cats for friends when they go on holiday or into hospital etc but it is the first time since I was a child that I have had rabbits. My friend thought it might be too much for me as it is difficult sometimes bending down trying to get them cleaned out but I am managing ok. But the daughter was insistent even when her mum suggested asking a school friend. After I had agreed to take them she admitted to her mum that she could ask for the rabbits back and she knew I would say yes but felt that if a school friend had them she could not ask for them back!!!


She sounds such a wise young friend! I thought I had a good friendship with the young girl at the back, but her life now revolves around the boy-friend and I don't see her. I hope young Hendrix and I will continue to be friends though! Hendrix is the 5 year old who named Lock the puppy next door- and who I think has two kittens as well! I like the tale of Buttons and Sprite- if you had mind you could work that one into quite a story!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good day, everyone. Caught up on K P and the teaparty. My thoughts are with all who need them. By now, Gwenie will have her blood drawn and be able to eat. Hope puplover is feeling better today. Would have loved to be in GA on Monday to join our GA peaches. Sounds like they had a lot of fun.
> 
> Worked on my fish hat for DGGS. Have to get it finished today. So, my shawls are on hold.
> 
> ...


I love your bunnies so precious!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome.


this new system with KP is most annoying- one now has no idea what Charlotte/Pontuf was referring to. Nor that that is whom NanaCaren was replying to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne would love that- she drinks leaf tea, loves purple and is a Royalist!


and scores a high 3!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Haven't seen it- should I have? He is good isn't he?


groan I had a long response typed up- hit backspace and lost it all- think it is a problem with this laptop!

I found him via Ravelry and Pinterest- thought that might have been where you had found your pattern for the bunnies- it is a beautiful specimen though isn't it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The Green is actually much darker than it appears. The name is dark sage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Her series is very good, though I did see a comment on the newest one that this series will be ending soon. :thumbdown:


Now a days when replying to this I need to mention Poledra, or no one will remember what the thread was that we were talking about- in this case it is about book authors, GRRRRRRR to KP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and this one came though blank because Pup lover had only a quote, no response, again she was talking about a series of books that she and Kaye/Poledra like to read. It is starting to make life really difficult for us long winded people!
any way, I was hoping to ask Pup Lover how she is feeling today? I know the chemo had had rather a down effect this time and her hand was very sore. I do hope you are feeling a bit better now!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy,
The bunnies are wonderful. I have not tried making any animals as yet but I am tempted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Potatoe Chip Scarf
> 
> 200 yards of worsted weight and size 9, 10 or 11 needles (i usually use 10, and have been using Caron Simply Soft)
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jamie wanted me to make this for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this new system with KP is most annoying- one now has no idea what Charlotte/Pontuf was referring to. Nor that that is whom NanaCaren was replying to!


I agree with some posts, it is confusing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't hear of anyone doing so- I'm sure we would have if they had. While it is extremely hot, we always have a number of days close to this each year- but not too often this hot. We know how to live with it even though very few like it hat hot. Like those who live in extremely cold climates I guess they know how to deal with it.


We do hear over the ditch of elderly dying of heat exhaustion in Sydney, although I would ackowledge none were mentioned on that terrible day when it was over 46C (115F). Maybe people are learning to keep the fluids up, and stay home when it is like that. [ my worry is for the DH, but I think he reveled in it!]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahhaha, you are too funny!! :lol: :-D  I like frisky foal in a funny mood! (Did not the cow mood too when she agreed?) :lol:


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie and Rookie, thanks for the page numbers for the Dreambird shawl.
> Darowil, yes everyone seems to agree that sock weight is our 4 ply, thanks.


as Caren expresses it- you're welcome!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Do tell how you came to this conclusion -- must be a story here!!!!! hahahaha, Zoe


In my blood tests my hemoglobin is low at 9.3. She told me if it drops even a little more I will have to have shots to boost it. I hate hate needles. So I have been eating things I like spinach, raw and cooked, beets, and I do not like liver beef or chicken. Thought I would try liverwurst instead trying to boost iron/red blood cells fried it like bologna even tried mustard on part of it. I can choke plot down easier than chicken livers. I have to drown them in honey mustard to choke them down! Lol. Any suggestions welcome!

I have also been going yo the gym and walking on treadmill, doing elliptical and a few weight machines at least 3 days a week. I don't over due it, just enough to keep moving and hopefully restoring some of the damage being done by the chemo while it kills any cancer cells.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe


I will look for the one with herbs and spices can only make it better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am putting things off today as well. I have Seth until Grant and Nix get home from North Carolina. He arrived with a cold and is being a real pill. Wish we had Lemsip I give it to him. My cat was like that and would stay right there when I made the bed.


thanks for the chuckle, Caren is responding to Tessa's comment about her cat, whom she refers to as 'Hopeful' of Emsworth- as all cats in my experience are, when it comes to their feeding- although my Gin was the most persistent I have encountered!
Not getting much vacuuming done around here- that was supposed to have been my housework task for today( I mean Monday actually) today I have to go to Internal Affairs office, (with my garter stitch WIP the wingspan I have started) because Fale has lost his citizenship papers- and we need them for the Australian Authorities- His old passports don't have anything in them it is just a given that as he has the passport he has Citizenship- but they want verification. (by the 17th) Groan could have done with a day at home! tomorrow I have to do my blood test- I have a horrid haematoma from my last one double groan... life goes on...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks for the chuckle, Caren is responding to Tessa's comment about her cat, whom she refers to as 'Hopeful' of Emsworth- as all cats in my experience are, when it comes to their feeding- although my Gin was the most persistent I have encountered!
> Not getting much vacuuming done around here- that was supposed to have been my housework task for today( I mean Monday actually) today I have to go to Internal Affairs office, (with my garter stitch WIP the wingspan I have started) because Fale has lost his citizenship papers- and we need them for the Australian Authorities- His old passports don't have anything in them it is just a given that as he has the passport he has Citizenship- but they want verification. (by the 17th) Groan could have done with a day at home! tomorrow I have to do my blood test- I have a horrid haematoma from my last one double groan... life goes on...


You are most welcome. It is rather annoying to have to replace citizenship papers. My Sara-Mae was always losing hers until I told her she was paying for the them the next time she lost them. Funny how she has not lost them in six years now.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I love liver wurst but restrict it to once a year because of the high cholesterol.
> I buy it when tomatoes are good and add those and thinly sliced onions to make a sandwich. Very good.


Will try this once we get some decent tomatoes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


I have a sneaking liking for blood pudding- or Black pudding to the squeamish- the traditional Scottish solution to obtaining a bit of iron in the winter, when you don't want to kill your cow- she would be in calf anyway therefore a very silly thing to do- and besides in the little crofts, the cows were inside during the long winter days and provided a heating system...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Darowil and yep I found it in my computer "file" all by itself titled "bunny from Darowil". Gee, do you think I need to make two now also?!? I have copied so many patterns I will definitely have to l00+ to knit them! LOL
> And you may have heard the saying that "the road to hell is paved with good intentions" and since I sure don't want to go there I better get busy knitting! LOL (don't mean to offend anyone here)


That was my maternal uncle, Theodore's favourite saying- golly it is eons since he died! I was 22.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Ok, printed the wingspan, bought and printed streamlined, color affection and Nancy Whitman on Ravelry is having a BOGO sale on her pattern until April 15, so I got her Eden Prairie, Bermuda Triangle, Garden and Minoan. Looks like I have lots of shawl knitting in my future! Lol and apparently no will power.


Not streamlined, dream Bird! I have to get auto coorrect turned off aaaggghhh!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Good day, everyone. Caught up on K P and the teaparty. My thoughts are with all who need them. By now, Gwenie will have her blood drawn and be able to eat. Hope puplover is feeling better today. Would have loved to be in GA on Monday to join our GA peaches. Sounds like they had a lot of fun.
> 
> Worked on my fish hat for DGGS. Have to get it finished today. So, my shawls are on hold.
> 
> ...


Cute bunnies!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> groan I had a long response typed up- hit backspace and lost it all- think it is a problem with this laptop!


It is definitely the laptop's fault, of course, but did you try hitting the forward arrow or the "undo" selection in the "edit" button at the top left of your browser to bring it back? I do a lot of blogging on other sites and sometimes forget to login and when you do, you loose your supposedly well thought out comment and I have to start over so now I copy onto my clipboard (right clic then select copy) just in case something weird happens.....it's these new computers. They are supposed to think for us but don't think the way we do! I just got a new phone system and had a few tantrums, threw the instruction book, written in five languages, against the wall then settled down and actually went back and tried once more to make sense of it. To program you needed to use the hand set not the base unit. There were buttons they kept referring to, even looked on the bottom of the unit but then finally found it on the hand set--they skipped that part in the instructions...and life is supposed to become easier as you age.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was my maternal uncle, Theodore's favourite saying- golly it is eons since he died! I was 22.


That is my mum's favorite saying too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad darowil, that MIL is better than you had hoped (if that makes sense) And that family is starting to accept the inevitable. Although she wants to be independent she needs help. 
We face this one every day with Fale. But Lupe will give up work if necessary rather than have him in a home, and given she is 39 or there abouts it will be similar to what I faced with my mother. Which reminds me we have not heard from Dreamweaver in such a long time- I wonder how things are going in her life?- her mother was such a concern.
I miss Joe P too- he was such good value, and such a caring person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Gwen, you are making me so jealous. The thought of you all being out there, I'd love to join you. Still, I'll have to be satisfied with some Skype time & hope that we can do it again when I can come. I hope you all have a super time, in fact I'm sure you will.
> 
> Tessa


are you hooked up to Skype Tessa? I must give you my skype name!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns wrote:
Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe 

Pup Lover wrote:
I will look for the one with herbs and spices can only make it better!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you cant find it, you could add your own -- a bit of garlic, dash of cajun spice, good sprinkle of parsley, dash of pepper, dose of basil, hmmmm and some celery salt. Mix it all together to suit your taste and let it sit overnight in the fridge to let the flavors all go through it. Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My arm and wrist are better today after soaking in the hot tub. The vein is still just a little tender. Otherwise I am tired and weak no appetite. Par for the course. I am wearing gloves in the kitchen to protect from cold. I have had the hiccups 4 times today, I am ready to scream. Off to nap check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


Angora, I am so glad for you that you took this step for reclaiming yourself- you are such a special person, it hurts me when I hear how low sometimes your self esteem is.
I do hope you got a good rest! No unwanted phonecalls!
At the rate we are going the Travelling Vine is going to become the 'in' design!!!!!!
Good on you for taking it with you, and lovely that they want to see your work when finished- that is real encouragement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, gotta have my coffee. I had given it up once but a Chinese acupuncturist told me that one cup isn't harmful and could be beneficial. I take mine plain and strong.


since I cut out the coffee a year or so ago ( and have managed to cut back drastically on the coca cola) I don't have to get up every hour at night- a big plus!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Got it.....I'll send you a .pdf of the one I have --- I(PM me your email).

I'll take it....I always seem to be doing scarves for someone. I also have one that I'll swap for it.



Pup lover said:


> For those wanting to practice short rows, or those of us who just like them, the potatoes chip scarf is a quick easy knit with short rows. Pattern is free let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.  
Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm with you on that--- I can't stand the smell...although I do like it when the flavor has been cut by adding chopped green onions, a little steak sesonings and mayonnaise, etc. for a pate'. My DH loves them of course --- he's sent to the patio when he decides he wants a brunsweiger sandwich with onion along with a beer!



Pup lover said:


> Fyi, IMHO, braunschweger/liverwurst is yucky!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Esponga said:


> Yes it has been and so often I'm so sick of it and on the news just now they this is the coldest it's ever been in Alberta since forever really forever!!crazy winter!!


I suddenly feel much better about our crazy spring snow storm, not nearly as bad as what you all get up there on a regular basis. 
:shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


Wow that is a lot of snow. We had lightening this morning and then rain for about an hour. Over cast all day, sure hope there won't be snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Proud of you....yes, it can be quite difficult to change the balance of things...DH and I have gone back and for with this for nearly 42 years now. First, I took care of the kids while he worked 12 hour days/7 day weeks. Then I went to school and then out to work....then he's back at work after retirement and I'm back watching kids (DGS)...but during each phase, we've made it all work...DH's working gets us healthcare until Medicare kicks in, and my working put some money aside for our ending years----it somehow all works out. I remember the verses..a time to sow, a time to reap, etc.



Angora1 said:


> Morning all. Up at 6am and got the kitchen cleaned and floor washed with windows open, but it is a little cool yet so will close them. Just 9:30 am and I'm ready for a nap. Won't be on much today as will be out looking for yarn and the rest of the time knitting.
> 
> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated myself to my husband's career. When we got married we were told we were on our own and would get no help. He was supposed to just go to work in a gas station or factory as punishment for marrying. I made sure my husband got to go to college and believe you me, I sacrificed so much. No comet, aluminum foil, tv, nothing extra. I managed to pay for his education and made sure he had a piano. I loved his music as much as he did and it has been a wonderful life. I then made sure my son got to go to Harvard where he was accepted and I worked blood sweat and tears and put him through. This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me. OK, I'll admit. After it was over I did drive downtown and had I found a spot in front of the concert hall I would have parked and gone in but I didn't want to walk alone at night downtown from the parking garage. Now it is DH's time to support me in what I want to do and it is about time. He is thrilled for me that I made this stand but I think it was a bit of a shock. Had a hard time dealing with guilt and actual physical response but somehow my friend was understanding and helped me through it. We had a great time!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, yarn is happiness. and Sam, better tell Heidi to beware...we may be putting knitting needles in the new baby's hands to he can be like his grandpa!



Angora1 said:


> Just found this in a "LYS Yarne" newsletter:
> 
> According to Irish Folklore, if a master knitter placed
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


Oh No!!!!! Will it ever end. Stay safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My arm and wrist are better today after soaking in the hot tub. The vein is still just a little tender. Otherwise I am tired and weak no appetite. Par for the course. I am wearing gloves in the kitchen to protect from cold. I have had the hiccups 4 times today, I am ready to scream. Off to nap check in later.


Pup lover, glad your arm and wrist are better and wonderful you have a hot tub.

Hope the hiccups stop. Hope you are better at napping than me. Going to try again. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too - Luckily the doctor has lab right in his office building so he just sends the order down and I can schedule with very little notice. I ended up with morphine toxicity after breast cancer surgery and liver was particularly affected...the blood test keeps track of the enzymes etc. So far, so good, but will ask about liver de-tox process next time to get more information.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, just the blood tests. Doctor does this every 3 months to monitor thyroid, liver function, etc. due to some of the meds I have to take. Very routine and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For a solid tail I just seamed the two tail sections together.



kehinkle said:


> Trust the pattern. I too thought it sounded strange but it worked out. Can't remember if the count was wrong but the tail works out. I am on my second one using size 8 needles to make it a little bigger. Would like to make it a solid tail instead of split but don't have time to work that out on this hat as it has to be done before I go back to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable...where'd you find this pattern?


kehinkle said:


> Good day, everyone. Caught up on K P and the teaparty. My thoughts are with all who need them. By now, Gwenie will have her blood drawn and be able to eat. Hope puplover is feeling better today. Would have loved to be in GA on Monday to join our GA peaches. Sounds like they had a lot of fun.
> 
> Worked on my fish hat for DGGS. Have to get it finished today. So, my shawls are on hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely scarf Pup Lover. I started one over a year ago...put it somewhere and just recently found it...dummy huh! Need to just frog it and begin again.


Pup lover said:


> Potatoe Chip Scarf
> 
> 200 yards of worsted weight and size 9, 10 or 11 needles (i usually use 10, and have been using Caron Simply Soft)
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the bunnies!!!! Any links to the pattern? or, did I miss it?



Marianne818 said:


> I love your bunnies so precious!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I know you said you don't like beef liver but I'm going to share a recipe with you (and everyone) that may make it pallatable to you.

1. Use calves liver...not beef liver
2. Saute onions & bell pepper cut into strips...I use olive oil for saute
3. Chop up tomatoes into large chunks (I use fresh but can use canned) and add
3. put CALVES liver on top of sauted veggies and cover with cider vinegar. Cook on low until done.

The vinegar not only tenderizes the meat but really changes the flavor. My oldest daughter thought she was just eating a cut of beef (not liver) for years and would request it several times a week. Then when in 7th grade she realized in her life science class what calves liver was and the function of the liver and refused to eat it ever again even though she enjoyed it so much.



Pup lover said:


> In my blood tests my hemoglobin is low at 9.3. She told me if it drops even a little more I will have to have shots to boost it. I hate hate needles. So I have been eating things I like spinach, raw and cooked, beets, and I do not like liver beef or chicken. Thought I would try liverwurst instead trying to boost iron/red blood cells fried it like bologna even tried mustard on part of it. I can choke plot down easier than chicken livers. I have to drown them in honey mustard to choke them down! Lol. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I'm very interested in how the worsted weight works out in the Dreambird shawl as I have some worsted weight waiting to be done up in it. I am still on the wingspan plus two or three other projects. Like everyone else I cannot resist the magnetic pull to this shawl. It is so ingenious and beautiful.


there was one right at the end of the posting p23 I think, which was more open textured and could have been worsted- I am sure it would work- provided you can find the right yarns for your contrasts- ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. It is rather annoying to have to replace citizenship papers. My Sara-Mae was always losing hers until I told her she was paying for the them the next time she lost them. Funny how she has not lost them in six years now.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: funny how that works. (I'm referring to NanaCaren's post about daughter stopped losing the papers after having been told she had to pay for the next set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the bunnies!!!! Any links to the pattern? or, did I miss it?


darowil put on a long post a wee way back with all the details- just check her posts- as you can from her avatar listing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been tracking the storm and praying that it didn't head off original course and it us....so sorry you've gotten the brunt of it...at least at this time of year, hopefully, the sun will be out tomorrow (do I hear some singing?) and the snow will soon be gone.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yup, and there are plenty of us who get routinely monitored to ensure the right amounts of medications are taken for various medical conditions! Hugs, and may they need less blood this time than the last time! Zoe


gotta go for mine tomorrow! bin weekly for too many to remember!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Depends who makes it and how it is spiced or not spiced. I like gooseliver best actually. I confess I only eat it a couple of times a year as it is rich and also has salt.
> 
> I have been known to eat strange things like fried chicken blood. That happened when I went to visit my ex husbands family in Hungary. I had to smile and eat it. It was fried with onions and it tasted like liver. Not another favourite either as I always think of liver as dog food. My grandmother used to get it from the butcher for free and she fed it to the dog. Now people eat it. Not on my shopping list!


We had liver for breakfast, often as a child. That is a sort of 'make or break' learning experience.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I still can't get over the texture....FIL loved liver and onions and we had it at least once a month back in farm country.... I ate it, but in my adulthood have decided that I just don't want to have it especially if I have to handle it or cook it. When we'd buy 1/2 cow for the freezer, I always sold the liver, etc. back to the bucher.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I know you said you don't like beef liver but I'm going to share a recipe with you (and everyone) that may make it pallatable to you.
> 
> 1. Use calves liver...not beef liver
> 2. Saute onions & bell pepper cut into strips...I use olive oil for saute
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been tracking the storm and praying that it didn't head off original course and it us....so sorry you've gotten the brunt of it...at least at this time of year, hopefully, the sun will be out tomorrow (do I hear some singing?) and the snow will soon be gone.


how I miss my BBC broadcast the global weather was something I used particularly to follow. I have to re-print my protest letter big mousie nibbled the original one. Got two adults last night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still can't get over the texture....FIL loved liver and onions and we had it at least once a month back in farm country.... I ate it, but in my adulthood have decided that I just don't want to have it especially if I have to handle it or cook it. When we'd buy 1/2 cow for the freezer, I always sold the liver, etc. back to the bucher.


another thing if you can get it, is to use lambs fry (liver) that is milder again in taste- but then I quite enjoy chicken livers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my...and my DD was laying out on the deck in her bikini. It actually feels HOT today not just warm. The pictures alone make me shiver but for someone who sees little snow it does look pretty.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same thing happened when we told our kids we'd help with undergrad college, but they'd be responsible for anything beyond that...they all found paid for prorgrams....two have Masters Degrees and one is PhD....now where was all that ingenuity for the undergrad?



Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: funny how that works. (I'm referring to NanaCaren's post about daughter stopped losing the papers after having been told she had to pay for the next set.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe I have Darowil's "square" bunny pattern...this was re: the other "stand up" bunnies posted...this condensing of postings is getting so confusing...



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil put on a long post a wee way back with all the details- just check her posts- as you can from her avatar listing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the verses..a time to sow, a time to reap, etc.


Amen to that RookieRetiree, amen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just found this in a "LYS Yarne" newsletter:
> 
> According to Irish Folklore, if a master knitter placed
> 
> ...


well I was happy yesterday to forego some food to buy my possum/merino wool I found at half price!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe I have Darowil's "square" bunny pattern...this was re: the other "stand up" bunnies posted...this condensing of postings is getting so confusing...


It is really quite difficult when it is done so arbitrarily!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lovely hat, I think I'll do those eyes on mine.it's finished all but for eyes now. Thanks for showing it, Poledra.
> 
> Tessa


Certainly, found the big buttons at Walmart, I'll have to get some more if I plan on doing a lot of these. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is the same pattern I use. I have made this scarf with many different weight yarns even sock weight and it turns out great every time.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Potatoe Chip Scarf
> 
> 200 yards of worsted weight and size 9, 10 or 11 needles (i usually use 10, and have been using Caron Simply Soft)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness Kaye! More snow and this looks like a white out!

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

When we were young mom made us eat calves liver once a month. I hated it. I love chicken gizzards but we no longer eat organ meat. Pontuf loves beef liver.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quite the hunter you're becoming there Lurker...LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> how I miss my BBC broadcast the global weather was something I used particularly to follow. I have to re-print my protest letter big mousie nibbled the original one. Got two adults last night!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DiscountedBrandNameYarn.com currently has button on sale ladies if you are interested in checking them out.



Poledra65 said:


> Certainly, found the big buttons at Walmart, I'll have to get some more if I plan on doing a lot of these. lol


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> In my blood tests my hemoglobin is low at 9.3. She told me if it drops even a little more I will have to have shots to boost it. I hate hate needles. So I have been eating things I like spinach, raw and cooked, beets, and I do not like liver beef or chicken. Thought I would try liverwurst instead trying to boost iron/red blood cells fried it like bologna even tried mustard on part of it. I can choke plot down easier than chicken livers. I have to drown them in honey mustard to choke them down! Lol. Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> When my DD was having chemo, she was given an additional drug to prevent anemia. Don't know if it depends in the chemo drug being given but it is worth asking the doctor about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo! Pammie1234 is a "maybe" coming to 
knit-a-palooza!!! Keeping our fingers and toes crossed for luck!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH PAMMIE,! Now you need to bring all the girls from Texas!

What about Flockie? She could come with the girls from Illinois.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo! Pammie1234 is a "maybe" coming to
> knit-a-palooza!!! Keeping our fingers and toes crossed for luck!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> When we were young mom made us eat calves liver once a month. I hated it. I love chicken gizzards but we no longer eat organ meat. Pontuf loves beef liver.


We had liver and onions once a week when I was growing up. I served it to my bunch once a week, some of them still eat it just not as often.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


OH I like the baby fish hat, the colouring will be perfect.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw possum yarn at the MW Stitches Show two years ago and couldn't even bring myself to touch it....they are such ugly pests around here!! Maybe I'll be brave enough to seek it out at thi year's show. I'd love to see yours made up....



Lurker 2 said:


> well I was happy yesterday to forego some food to buy my possum/merino wool I found at half price!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How beautiful and sweet. there is nothing wrong with the tail either. Besides, not every fish looks alike.



gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bunnies! Adorable!



Pup lover said:


> In my blood tests my hemoglobin is low at 9.3. She told me if it drops even a little more I will have to have shots to boost it. I hate hate needles. So I have been eating things I like spinach, raw and cooked, beets, and I do not like liver beef or chicken. Thought I would try liverwurst instead trying to boost iron/red blood cells fried it like bologna even tried mustard on part of it. I can choke plot down easier than chicken livers. I have to drown them in honey mustard to choke them down! Lol. Any suggestions welcome!


I am of no help here--my body actually rejects liver of any sort (I literally cannot swallow it). I have the same reaction to veal & lamb (and no, it's not an "I can't eat a baby animal" psychological thing--this happened with lamb when I didn't even know what it was, and I *wanted* to try veal).

We went to the laundry and got groceries--had a tiny bit of rain! Yay! But only a tiny bit...hoping for more. At least it knocked the dust down a bit (my poor little car looks like I went mudding).

Now it's the middle of the day and it's gray and coldish and I don't want to do anything...need to sort the knitting in my head to see where I want to go next. I haven't uploaded the photos yet--need to turn on the other computer to do that. Maybe I'll read a bit--got a new biography of van Gogh (my favorite artist ever), and I think it's hooked me from the first page!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Awww, thanks you guys!!!! I've been fretting over the tail and decided the same thing...thanks Gwen! Dear nephew (by marriage...baby's dad) is a BIG hunter/fisherman so this is perfect!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the baby fish hat!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of possum, couple of decades ago I was a volunteer at the small local zoo. We (the zoo folks) had rescued a baby possum and a friend of mine built me a cage and I raised the baby. In fact, the local newspaper put a picture of me in the paper with the baby riding on my shoulder. Once he got old enough we then relocated him back to the zoo and he was often used when making presentations at schools.




RookieRetiree said:


> I saw possum yarn at the MW Stitches Show two years ago and couldn't even bring myself to touch it....they are such ugly pests around here!! Maybe I'll be brave enough to seek it out at thi year's show. I'd love to see yours made up....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't heard from our Canada company, that is supposed to arrive on Thursday. I'm seriously thinking we should call them and not have them risk going off the road just to come see us. We can always do it another time!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat...
> Buttons were marked $.29...from my beloved mom's button box
> 
> A great hat. I have my mother's button box too...actually our button box since we shared it for several years. As a child I loved sorting through it and DD did too. Just replaced the buttons on DH's raincoat with "free" buttons from the box! I did have to persuade him that I needed to change ALL the buttons so that they matched, not just replace the missing one and another that was cracked
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry about it being so dusty there. We are beginning to enter the pollen dusting season. Everything will be yellow. Yuck and awful for allergies.



Sorlenna said:


> We went to the laundry and got groceries--had a tiny bit of rain! Yay! But only a tiny bit...hoping for more. At least it knocked the dust down a bit (my poor little car looks like I went mudding).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is thoughtful of you and sure wouldn't hurt. Better safe than sorry.



gottastch said:


> I haven't heard from our Canada company, that is supposed to arrive on Thursday. I'm seriously thinking we should call them and not have them risk going off the road just to come see us. We can always do it another time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have my MIL's, Mom's and Grandma's sewing boxes and all the buttons in them...quite fun... remembering having to cut the buttons off worn out shirts before they went into the rag bin...nothing went to waste.

quote=ChrisEl]


gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat...
> Buttons were marked $.29...from my beloved mom's button box
> 
> A great hat. I have my mother's button box too...actually our button box since we shared it for several years. As a child I loved sorting through it and DD did too. Just replaced the buttons on DH's raincoat with "free" buttons from the box! I did have to persuade him that I needed to change ALL the buttons so that they matched, not just replace the missing one and another that was cracked
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was fortunate to inherit my mom's sewing things. I also have a large cookie jar that I've had over 30 years full of buttons. There used to be a childrens clothing factory here and they had a huge box (size of a box a washing machine would come in) completely full of buttons. They would take a 1 lb coffee can and sell you buttons by the scoop for $1 a scoop. Can't tell you how many button I've used and given away. Still have hundreds. wish the mill had never closed. Also sold fabric. the mill has now been converted into apartments.



ChrisEl said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my version of the newborn fish hat...
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost time to run the grandchildren home; will check back later.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes! Good job Julie!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Quite the hunter you're becoming there Lurker...LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about it being so dusty there. We are beginning to enter the pollen dusting season. Everything will be yellow. Yuck and awful for allergies.


We have already had the pollen (it's ongoing)...the wind makes it worse. Ugh. We are dustier than usual because of the severe drought, too (haboob, anyone?!). Sometimes I wonder why I wanted to live here...!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I remember that too...if an article of clothing got ripped beyond repair, the zipper was removed and/or buttons were cut off. The piece of clothing was then cut into a so many inch squares (can't remember how big anymore) and were saved until there were enough to sew them all together. An old mattress pad was used in place of the batting and usually a flat sheet was used for the back...such memories...no waste for sure. IF there was anything left, I got it to try to make doll clothes. If I wanted dolly clothes, I wanted them right then so I think that's why I took to the knitting/crocheting. I could pick up scraps of yarn and create to my heart's content. Usually involved more ripping than the dolly actually wearing the clothes but it was fun anyway.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so cute! I love these dead fish hats. I'm a little behind , to say the least, but did you all take a dead fish workshop? If so then I need to audit this class. These are just sooooooooo cute and all the different yarns are so great! Each one is so unique and just precious!

Pontuf

=gottastch]Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just tasted the "clean out fridge & pantry" chilli, we're having for dinner...different, but definitely healthy and delicious. 

In it went:
browned ground beef 
browned turkey Italian sausage
sauteed yellow onions
sauteed celery
sauteed zauchinni
can of green chillies
can of Mexican corn
can of northern white beans
can of green enchillada sauce
can of fireroasted tomatoes
left over red sauce from last night's lasagna
end of the salsa jar
seasonings: paprika, chile powder, cumin, garlic, salt & pepper

I'll serve over baked potatoes with diced green onions, shredded cheddar cheese and sour cream. DH has already had two small "test" bowls with oyster crackers!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlena we had that muddy rain yesterday, the rain was actually red! Anyways my black car is now brown and more today.

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Bunnies! Adorable!
> 
> I am of no help here--my body actually rejects liver of any sort (I literally cannot swallow it). I have the same reaction to veal & lamb (and no, it's not an "I can't eat a baby animal" psychological thing--this happened with lamb when I didn't even know what it was, and I *wanted* to try veal).
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf, I wasn't able to take the dead-alive fish hat class but did follow along the posts. I'm just brain-dead today and the newborn hat tail instructions just didn't compute for me. Another day? Probably a different story and no problems...such is my life - lol!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe
> 
> Pup Lover wrote:
> ...


Good idea Zoe, thanks. Will do that with what I have left of this roll.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


I sure do hope all the snow settles down in the next few weeks. I am taking a road trip with my girls and grand kids to Cheyenne from northern Indiana from the 19th to the 26th. Traveling I80 all the way


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


Beautiful pictures, we had very little snown this year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm with you on that--- I can't stand the smell...although I do like it when the flavor has been cut by adding chopped green onions, a little steak sesonings and mayonnaise, etc. for a pate'. My DH loves them of course --- he's sent to the patio when he decides he wants a brunsweiger sandwich with onion along with a beer!


Another good idea thanks!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't laugh but my favorite sandwich is brunsweiger, American cheese and grape jelly on toast...I know, I know...and I'm not even pregnant - lol!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover, glad your arm and wrist are better and wonderful you have a hot tub.
> 
> Hope the hiccups stop. Hope you are better at napping than me. Going to try again. LOL


Oh how I wish we had a hot tub. I just meant a hot bath tub. I'm not good at napping Bout 10-20 minutes and I usually feel worse but am so tired I have to try. I'm not mentioning the other as they have been gone for awhile and I don't want to incite them back.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I know you said you don't like beef liver but I'm going to share a recipe with you (and everyone) that may make it pallatable to you.
> 
> 1. Use calves liver...not beef liver
> 2. Saute onions & bell pepper cut into strips...I use olive oil for saute
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds yummy, Pup lover! I like liver too...actually, there isn't much I don't eat...there should be more and then maybe I wouldn't be so "fluffy"


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been making good progress with the back skirt of the dress I'm making for my friend's baby daughter, who will be one year old near the end of next month. I chose the size based on the baby as she was about 6 weeks ago and then I saw the darling this morning! She has grown so much. I'm so relieved I saw her, otherwise I'd have given her a dress that would have been the correct size for about two weeks.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva
When my DD was having chemo said:


> Yes they can give me suitably I would prefer to avoid them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just saw a recipe on TV, in honor of the Creamette's noodle company anniversary...

Creamy Chicken Noodle Italiano

1 jar prepared pesto sauce
1 jar prepared al fredo sauce
cooked penne pasta (didn't give the amount on TV)
cooked chicken (didn't give the amount on TV)

Stir all ingredients together and spoon into a casserole dish. Heat in the oven, until all heated through.

I imagine, depending on how much chicken and pasta you have, you just add equal amounts of each of the jars sauces until you get the consistency/creaminess you like. 

I'm thinking you could just do this on the stove-top too...maybe add some onions that were sauteed ahead of time and some peas too? Sounds good to me


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just tasted the "clean out fridge & pantry" chilli, we're having for dinner...different, but definitely healthy and delicious.
> 
> In it went:
> browned ground beef
> ...


Sounds yummy! I just reheated a baked potatoes for my supper, meatloaf did not smell good to me when DS2 heated his up so decided against it. Made it and plenty of potatoes Sunday so I wouldn't have to cook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Rice made with chicken broth, noodles with butter & parsley, toast, and potatoes are my go to foods when my stomach is balking away from food...these seem to be bland enough to tolerate.

Will they recommend an iron supplement? I realize it can cause some unwanted side effects, but maybe a small dosage will work.



Pup lover said:


> Sounds yummy! I just reheated a baked potatoes for my supper, meatloaf did not smell good to me when DS2 heated his up so decided against it. Made it and plenty of potatoes Sunday so I wouldn't have to cook.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (meaning I agree not it is good!)


I is simply another form of Liver Pate , Love it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You so deserve this time for YOU now. I think particulary our generation did a great deal of "sacrificing" so our spouses could pursue their careers and that is not to say the younger folks also haven't done this too. That said though we ALL need to be sure to take time for ourselves, our interests, and talents. I am so glad your DH is supportive of this big step you've taken. You are so talented.


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I sure do hope all the snow settles down in the next few weeks. I am taking a road trip with my girls and grand kids to Cheyenne from northern Indiana from the 19th to the 26th. Traveling I80 all the way


We are supposed to be in the mid to high 50's Thurs and Fri, so I'm hoping that tomorrow is the last of the snow. DH isn't especially keen on driving truck in this but he'll get over that eventually. Sounds like a great road trip. 
I am about 84 miles north east of Cheyenne.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know you said you don't like beef liver but I'm going to share a recipe with you (and everyone) that may make it pallatable to you.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Little ones really grow so much during that first year. It is amazing. Just look at KateB's Luke; almost can see him grown from snapshot to snapshot.



ptofValerie said:


> I have been making good progress with the back skirt of the dress I'm making for my friend's baby daughter, who will be one year old near the end of next month. I chose the size based on the baby as she was about 6 weeks ago and then I saw the darling this morning! She has grown so much. I'm so relieved I saw her, otherwise I'd have given her a dress that would have been the correct size for about two weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just saw a recipe on TV, in honor of the Creamette's noodle company anniversary...
> 
> Creamy Chicken Noodle Italiano
> 
> ...


    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: the creamy chicken noodle Italiano does sound yummy.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rice made with chicken broth, noodles with butter & parsley, toast, and potatoes are my go to foods when my stomach is balking away from food...these seem to be bland enough to tolerate.
> 
> Will they recommend an iron supplement? I realize it can cause some unwanted side effects, but maybe a small dosage will work.


I have started a liquid iron supplement also


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Suffering from CRAFT (love that acronym) but to the individual who gave us the mandarin oranges, jello, etc recipe ....food from ancient gods...made it tonight and could absolutely eat the entire bowl myself and never bat and eye.
Such a simple recipe and sooooooo yummmmmmmmmmy! Thank you...a new easy comfort food for me.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula and Rookie: I went through all my mom's and my grandma's stuff and I did find this recipe...hope it might be close to what you remember:

SPUD NUTS

Number of servings: 60

1 cake yeast
1/2 c. warm water
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup sugar
2/3 cup shortening
2 cups scalded milk
1 cup mashed potatoes
2 beaten eggs
6-7 cups all-purpose flour

Put yeast into water, add salt, sugar and shortening to scalded miolk and cool. Add mashed potatoes, eggs, yeast and flour. Roll dough out and cut 1/2 inch spud nuts. Let dough rise for one hour and then fry in fat at 350 degrees F. Glaze with 2 cups powdered sugar and 1 teaspoon vanilla and a little warm water.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> are you hooked up to Skype Tessa? I must give you my skype name!


Yes Julie I am & will have to give you my Skype name too.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Don't laugh but my favorite sandwich is brunsweiger, American cheese and grape jelly on toast...I know, I know...and I'm not even pregnant - lol!!!!


Do tell us about it!!!! I dont believe I have ever had braunschweiger! It seems to me that a pickle would go good with it too! (I do love dill pickles!!!, and, nope, thank goodness I am not preggies either!!!!) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sounds yummy, Pup lover! I like liver too...actually, there isn't much I don't eat...there should be more and then maybe I wouldn't be so "fluffy"


Gottastch, you and me can be the fluff bunnies together! *sigh* I love eating food, BTW, eating food is necessary for one to live. That is a proven fact, I know cause many dietians have told me so! Zoe


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you need a microphone with skype, I have downloaded it to my main computer but havent set it up yet. I will prob install it on the laptop, that has a camera fitted and I have headphones with a microphone on them but not sure if it works as it is quite old. lyn x


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Has anyone else worked the newborn version of the fish hat? I can't seem to get the numbers to work out right. I am using the pattern from zephyrknit. Everything worked out fine until the decrease row right before the tail. K1, K2tog only 7 times when you have 30 sts on the needles? That would leave 23 sts left on the needles, if my counting is right. Then the tail talks about K12 and putting the last 8 knitted sts on a holder and work the other 8 sts - what? Seems like something is missing or is it me? Any help would be appreciated.


When I read the pattern it said k1, k2tog 7times, k1, k2tog 7 times. That is, do this twice, which reduces the row to 16 stitches. You then k12, put the last 8 of these 12 onto a holder, & use the last 4 stitches of the round with the 4 left of this 12 to make one side of the tail, then the 8 you have put aside for the other half tail. Does this make sense to you? I hope I've got it right, Try it next time round & let me know,

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your recipe for spud nut made me think of a candy recipe I was given over 40 years ago. Sounds weird but remember it was so good but have made it in forever. I wasn't given quantities; you just had to do by feel...here goes
Peanut Butter Potato Candy

1. Bake 2 large russett/baking potatoes
2. When done scrap out the white into a bowl and discard the peel
3. While hot, knead into the potatoes 1 tsp vanilla and as much powdered/confectionate sugar as needed to make a stiff dough. (if memory is correct I believe I used 2 boxes)
4. Roll the dough mixture out into a fairly thin sheet. 
5. Spread creamy peanut butter onto the sheet of potato dough
6. Roll up like a jelly roll.
7. Wrap in wax paper and refrigerate
8. When cooled, slice as you would refrigerator cookies and enjoy.



gottastch said:


> SPUD NUTS


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Do tell us about it!!!! I dont believe I have ever had branschweiger! It seems to me that a pickle would go good with it too! (I do love dill pickles!!!, and, nope, thank goodness I am not preggies either!!!!) Zoe


A pickle probably would be good. It tastes to me a lot like liver which is not something I like. And it is in a roll form and you can slice it off in rounds or scoop it out and mix it with other things as has been suggested here.

From what I have read braunschweger and liverwurst are basically the same just made differently by different companies. Some smoke some don't some add spices others don't. Fat content can vary quite a bit. Lots of folks seem to like it on rye or pumpernickle bread with onions n mustard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Zoe is there anything a good dill pickle doesn't go with?



5mmdpns said:


> Do tell us about it!!!! I dont believe I have ever had branschweiger! It seems to me that a pickle would go good with it too! (I do love dill pickles!!!, and, nope, thank goodness I am not preggies either!!!!) Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gottastch, you and me can be the fluff bunnies together! *sigh* I love eating food, BTW, eating food is necessary for one to live. That is a proven fact, I know cause many dietians have told me so! Zoe


You are so funny Zoe! but I love to eat too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In your original post of liking brunswieger/liverwurst on rye or pumpernickle bread I started giggling because instead of rye it said RAY .....I was picturing some "hunk" with it spread on his biceps, etc. Naughty I know....but funny.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Zoe is there anything a good dill pickle doesn't go with?





5mmdpns said:


> Do tell us about it!!!! I dont believe I have ever had branschweiger! It seems to me that a pickle would go good with it too! (I do love dill pickles!!!, and, nope, thank goodness I am not preggies either!!!!) Zoe


Yah, only one thing that I can think of, but the name of it actually escapes me at the moment!!! hahahaha, Zoe
I am thinking I need another dilly here, perhaps with peanut butter and pumpernickle toast. Sam, you should come get some. I have two loaves of pumpernickle and 3 jars of pb!

Oh, BTW, for those who would also like to embellish the taste of the liver or liverwurst or that braunschweiger, then add bacon to the pan in the last few minutes, or put stripes of hot bacon in the sandwich! lettuce too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so funny Zoe! but I love to eat too!


Well, putting the fluff bunnies aside, you do know that Winnie the Pooh made many declarations of being stuffed with fluff, and he only ate honey!!!!! Zoe  ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Oh, BTW, for those who would also like to embellish the taste of the liver or liverwurst or that braunschweiger, then add bacon to the pan in the last few minutes, or put stripes of hot bacon in the sandwich! lettuce too!


You're making me drool now Zoe!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You're making me drool now Zoe!


oh my! do you have a drool bib handy? perhaps the lil/big Luke fella has them all! :lol: Zoe


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


The colors are absolutely perfect for a baby. I just may be inspired, my niece had a baby girl just a week ago, they live in Duluth, very much "fish" country but then I would need to make one for her two older brothers but I would enjoy it--a little out of season but not really--it keeps snowing.

Wow I take a few hours to "get something done" and come back to a flood of pages. Everyone has something going on including the trip this summer, which is really tempting.

Pup lover, take care of yourself. Really feel for those of you going through this kind of treatment. Just remember we'll all thinking of you.

Those knit bunnies I keep seeing here are so cute. I attempted to make felt bunnies a few years back that somehow never got finished--haven't unpacked them yet. I now have a designated shelving unit that I purchased from Aldis for all my yarn containers. Each shelf is supposed to hold up to 300 pounds to we'll see how much I can stash on it. It will be in my newly created "laundry & crafts" room where I'll also have my sewing machine and supplies. First on the list is finishing my kitty bowl or bed that I started last fall but haven't finished. It's been so cold she keeps going under the bed in a corner to keep warm--doesn't like being under blankets, poor baby. It's in Cat Bordhi's Treasury of Magic Knitting.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did just google these sites, Tessa. The photos are beautiful. Are you any where near the waterfront shown in No. 5?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, we are not far away from the water, but the view from our house is of countryside. Emsworth is a small town with a lot of features which make it attractive to visitors. The people who live here are very patriotic & active so there is quite a lot going on throughout the year. My DDs were very proud to see it in his top 10, as indeed was I. I've lived here most of my life & wouldn't want to leave in my old age, we often park on the car park on the left of the photo & gaze across the harbour while eating ice creams.

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> In your original post of liking brunswieger/liverwurst on rye or pumpernickle bread I started giggling because instead of rye it said RAY .....I was picturing some "hunk" with it spread on his biceps, etc. Naughty I know....but funny.


I like that idea, sure make it go down easier! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the picture (in my mind's eye) of you and Julian eating ice creams in such a lovely location on a beautiful, sunshiny day.


It is still 77F here after a mostly sunshiny day. Won't trust it to last much longer, knowing NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Love the picture (in my mind's eye) of you and Julian eating ice creams in such a lovely location on a beautiful, sunshiny day.
> 
> It is still 77F here after a mostly sunshiny day. Won't trust it to last much longer, knowing NE Ohio.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's still cold & dull here, not freezing but seems like it in the wind. They forecast at least another two weeks before we warm up to the normal temps. for this time of the year. Bbrrrr.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Has Spock gone over to the dog kingdom? hmmmmmmm, he is cute though! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to try them .... maybe this weekend.



gottastch said:


> Grandmapaula and Rookie: I went through all my mom's and my grandma's stuff and I did find this recipe...hope it might be close to what you remember:
> 
> SPUD NUTS
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Suffering from CRAFT (love that acronym) but to the individual who gave us the mandarin oranges, jello, etc recipe ....food from ancient gods...made it tonight and could absolutely eat the entire bowl myself and never bat and eye.
> Such a simple recipe and sooooooo yummmmmmmmmmy! Thank you...a new easy comfort food for me.


Yup, that would be me  Glad you enjoyed it...ours is all gone now too


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gottastch, you and me can be the fluff bunnies together! *sigh* I love eating food, BTW, eating food is necessary for one to live. That is a proven fact, I know cause many dietians have told me so! Zoe


This is true, Zoe, but I seem to have something wrong with me to know when enough has been had to live and when too much has been had so I end up "fluffy." Someday I will get my act together!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> When I read the pattern it said k1, k2tog 7times, k1, k2tog 7 times. That is, do this twice, which reduces the row to 16 stitches. You then k12, put the last 8 of these 12 onto a holder, & use the last 4 stitches of the round with the 4 left of this 12 to make one side of the tail, then the 8 you have put aside for the other half tail. Does this make sense to you? I hope I've got it right, Try it next time round & let me know,
> 
> Tessa


I keep getting hung up with the fact that I have 30 sts on my needles when I get to that part so if I do the K1, K2tog the first 7 times, I can only do it another 3 times to complete my round...unless I am to keep on going around which would take up another part of the next round??? I'm so confused.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> This is true, Zoe, but I seem to have something wrong with me to know when enough has been had to live and when too much has been have so I end up "fluffy." Someday I will get my act together!


I prefer to think of myself as being an "ample-sized hug" lol, Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I prefer to think of myself as being an "ample-sized hug" lol, Zoe


Yes, perfect :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.

today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.

came home and laid back down and that is where i have been the rest of the day. i just don't feel right - and no kathy - i don't think it was anything i ate - lol - we had the same soup.

so i am up for just a bit and then i am going back to bed - i am just not feeling right. i will take a couple of motrin with my night meds and i am sure i will be fine in the morning.

i will catch up with everyone tomorrow i promise and i apologize for today. 

see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Night, Sam...feel better!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.
> today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.
> came home and laid back down and that is where i have been the rest of the day. i just don't feel right - and no kathy - i don't think it was anything i ate - lol - we had the same soup.
> so i am up for just a bit and then i am going back to bed - i am just not feeling right. i will take a couple of motrin with my night meds and i am sure i will be fine in the morning.
> ...


Bless you Sam, and do feel better. I am sure that if the morrow morning brings you a bit of showers, you will have a rainbow in your sky! Sometimes fatigue just sets in to the best of us, and then we just get under the blankets and grab a bit of energy! Sweet dreams and may you wake up refreshed. What do we say now? to quote you, "you will feel in the pink of things soon!" Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> In your original post of liking brunswieger/liverwurst on rye or pumpernickle bread I started giggling because instead of rye it said RAY .....I was picturing some "hunk" with it spread on his biceps, etc. Naughty I know....but funny.


 :shock: LOL. LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You're making me drool now Zoe!


Look at that face, love his eyes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> The colors are absolutely perfect for a baby. I just may be inspired, my niece had a baby girl just a week ago, they live in Duluth, very much "fish" country but then I would need to make one for her two older brothers but I would enjoy it--a little out of season but not really--it keeps snowing.
> 
> Wow I take a few hours to "get something done" and come back to a flood of pages. Everyone has something going on including the trip this summer, which is really tempting.
> 
> ...


Sooooooo cute
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Has Spock gone over to the dog kingdom? hmmmmmmm, he is cute though! Zoe


Lol lol lol, love it


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Has Spock gone over to the dog kingdom? hmmmmmmm, he is cute though! Zoe


Lol lol lol, love it


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> This is true, Zoe, but I seem to have something wrong with me to know when enough has been had to live and when too much has been have so I end up "fluffy." Someday I will get my act together!


You and Gwen, are true free spirits, your love of life, is inspiring, can learn a lot from you, thank you both for being you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.
> 
> today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.
> 
> ...


Night Sam, sending healing your way, and know that you got it  pray your night be filled with peace and comfort, until tomorrow


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sleep well and hope you feel better soon Sam.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You and Gwen, are true free spirits, your love of life, is inspiring, can learn a lot from you, thank you both for being you.


It is no fun being boring. I like to have fun and be happy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Kathy,
> The bunnies are wonderful. I have not tried making any animals as yet but I am tempted.


I like making animals. Just hate sewing together so usually do as much in the round as possible. I am having ann easier time since I read gypsy cream's hint on how to secure before sewing. Somewhere I have pix of a set of animals from a booklet. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> You and Gwen, are true free spirits, your love of life, is inspiring, can learn a lot from you, thank you both for being you.


Patches, sometimes there are things in life that we just can not afford to be too bothered about to make room for the more important things. Besides too much worry gives one grey hair or is it gray hair? hmmmm, not bothered about that either! I can buy hair color or shave it all off! hahahaha, then I will have to knit a hat! Zoe


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Grandmapaula and Rookie: I went through all my mom's and my grandma's stuff and I did find this recipe...hope it might be close to what you remember:
> 
> SPUD NUTS
> 
> ...


Wow, Kathy, that was quick!! Thanks so much, maybe I'll try these for our next bake sale at church - bet the kids would love these. I appreciate your taking the time to find this. Thanks again. Paula


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches, sometimes there are things in life that we just can not afford to be too bothered about to make room for the more important things. Besides too much worry gives one grey hair or is it gray hair? hmmmm, not bothered about that either! I can buy hair color or shave it all off! hahahaha, then I will have to knit a hat! Zoe


LOL LOL love you too. Thanks


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

The POattern I have is another one, I'm not sure but I may have found it onRavelry or I may have just googled for a fish hat pattrn. I've had it for a couple of years and knitted an adult hat. I think it has a child size pattern but not a newborn.



gottastch said:


> You have a different pattern for the newborn fish hat? The link above is the only one I could find. I'd be interested to compare them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's been a good day, and now time to rest, praying healing for all, and the blessings that bring joy and peace, my all have peace and love in the morning. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, healing energies coming your way, hope you feel better soon. hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You rest Sam; we will be fine though we will miss you. Just get to feeling better. NO getting sick ya here! You don't want me coming up there nursin' you now...LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Patches you are too sweet and thank you for your kind words. Be careful what you may learn from me...might get you in trouble...LOL And knitting wise I'm sure you have me beat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm getting off here for a bit; Hardly knit in 2 days and going into serious yarn withdrawal. Will catch up either later or tomorrow. Peace & hug to all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good night, all. But before I turn out the lights--has anyone heard from Southern Gal in recent days? I'm getting concerned for her and her sister and others.

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, Kathy, that was quick!! Thanks so much, maybe I'll try these for our next bake sale at church - bet the kids would love these. I appreciate your taking the time to find this. Thanks again. Paula


I enjoyed seeing this recipe (Spudnuts) again. This was one of my mother's specialties, much enjoyed by the neighborhood when she made them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have started a crochet wingspan -- and it is working out quite well. I have not really followed the pattern exactly but with thei nformation from the knitted wingspan I have had not problems with the crochet at least for the first part and beginning of the second. 

I also have been studying the dream bird pattern and I am going to try for a cape instead of a scarf. we will see how it goes. 

I also finished one in sport weight yarn and like it better than the worsted although the worsted will be great in our winter.

Here are a couple of pictures. one of the crochet and the other of the sport weight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good night, all. But before I turn out the lights--has anyone heard from Southern Gal in recent days? I'm getting concerned for her and her sister and others.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have been wondering about her too. Also Katgo -- has anyone heard from her?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable...where'd you find this pattern?


Found the bunny pattern from Spud and Cloe. Free pattern.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have started a crochet wingspan -- and it is working out quite well. I have not really followed the pattern exactly but with thei nformation from the knitted wingspan I have had not problems with the crochet at least for the first part and beginning of the second.
> 
> I also have been studying the dream bird pattern and I am going to try for a cape instead of a scarf. we will see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Love the colors of the sport weight knitted one! The worsted weight one seems to be more heavier. Wonder if it will drape as nicely. You have to let us know! Zoe


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I got my original adult pattern from the Kitty site. Didn't know there was a baby hat pattern until I saw this post in KP. I can see that now from your links. Thank you for the links. I have got some nice fingerless mitt pattrns as well from the Ravelry site to match the hats. They will be a winter project.



darowil said:


> The newborn one is based on the child/adult version but is a bit different (and as you saw the tail doesn't seem to make sense- awaiting others responses)
> Their is also a scarf pattern (haven't done it so no idea whether or not this pattern is correct) http://www.deadfishhat.com/fishy-patterns/scarfish
> And what about these fingerless mittnes on revelry? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishy-fingerless-mitts (again I haven't done them so no idea if the pattern is correct).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your recipe for spud nut made me think of a candy recipe I was given over 40 years ago. Sounds weird but remember it was so good but have made it in forever. I wasn't given quantities; you just had to do by feel...here goes
> Peanut Butter Potato Candy
> 
> 1. Bake 2 large russett/baking potatoes
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Really cute bunnies!



kehinkle said:


> Good day, everyone. Caught up on K P and the teaparty. My thoughts are with all who need them. By now, Gwenie will have her blood drawn and be able to eat. Hope puplover is feeling better today. Would have loved to be in GA on Monday to join our GA peaches. Sounds like they had a lot of fun.
> 
> Worked on my fish hat for DGGS. Have to get it finished today. So, my shawls are on hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

One does not cook liverwurst. You merely open the end of the plastic covering (or just buy a small piece from the butchr's sliced meat counter) and take out a bit with the knife and spread it on rye bread or a firm bread roll. Have you ever tried blood sausage? You slice it and fry it. I had it for breakfast in Ireland every morning when I was on tour. It is nourishing but not good looking. I hope this helps you. Sorry for your illness. I know it is hard to cope with.



Pup lover said:


> In my blood tests my hemoglobin is low at 9.3. She told me if it drops even a little more I will have to have shots to boost it. I hate hate needles. So I have been eating things I like spinach, raw and cooked, beets, and I do not like liver beef or chicken. Thought I would try liverwurst instead trying to boost iron/red blood cells fried it like bologna even tried mustard on part of it. I can choke plot down easier than chicken livers. I have to drown them in honey mustard to choke them down! Lol. Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> I have also been going yo the gym and walking on treadmill, doing elliptical and a few weight machines at least 3 days a week. I don't over due it, just enough to keep moving and hopefully restoring some of the damage being done by the chemo while it kills any cancer cells.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Idea. I like onions with it as well - green ones or red ones, or white ones. Just love onions.



5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns wrote:
> Do you like the one with the herbs and spices? I dont seem to mind that one. Liverwurst goes best on rye bread with some mustard. I buy it maybe once a year. Zoe
> 
> Pup Lover wrote:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, this was on fb, I'm thinking Sam and Zoe especially will like this one. lol

REAL EASY AND QUICK TREAT, ANYONE CAN MAKE....ENJOY!

Be sure to "LIKE" and "SHARE" to your timeline so the recipe is handy or share with a friend!

Oreos, Peanut Butter and Brownies - Works great in a Muffin Pan OR Brownie Pan.

Spray pan or use liners. Place Oreo, top with peanut butter, another Oreo, more peanut butter.... then top with prepared Brownie Mix. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.

Somehow I see Gwen and quite a few others of us in this one also. lol :lol: :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

There was a discussion about this shawl and yarn choice on the KP newsletter today, I think. It was very good and there were some good hints on it. I have some Mosaic yarn and some black worsted weight that doesn't seem as heavy as worstd weight. I think if I use a 3.75 or 4.00 mm needle I may be OK. Will experimnt before I do anything. Probably will be a couple of weeks befor I can get started. Have two more sections on my Wingspan to finish and then I want to add some embelishment to it. My husband is leaving tomorrow for a 2 1\2 week vacation - sooo lots of piece and quiet to get my WIP's done.



Lurker 2 said:


> there was one right at the end of the posting p23 I think, which was more open textured and could have been worsted- I am sure it would work- provided you can find the right yarns for your contrasts- ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week, but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


There really are no words that can relieve your pain, but it's good she is at rest and the family was able to have closure and be with her. Hugs and loving prayers for your whole family continue.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Has to be cooked just the right way. I never learned to cook it cause I guess I just don't like it. I'll just settle for liverwurst and blood sausage.



Lurker 2 said:


> We had liver for breakfast, often as a child. That is a sort of 'make or break' learning experience.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time. 

I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning. 

Loved the green/white fish hat. Your niece should really love it.

Sorry some of you are still getting snow. Hopefully it doesn't last long. Hope the hubby has clear roads for his trips. I hate driving in snow and ice. 

Pup lover, I so hope you start to feel better. Eat when you can and rest when you must. Prayers coming your way.

Designer, your shawls look lovely. I may have to try a crocheted wingspan when I finish these two I have going.

Good wishes coming everyone's way. Bedtime for me and back to work tomorrow. Enough goofing off!

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my 12 flower pots are completely covered, so we definitely have snow. lol


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I love your hat - colours are great. Now to make mine!



gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, Southern Gal, I am so sorry for your family's lose of your sister. It was good that quality time could be had. Healing thoughts and prayers for all of you during this time. I hope your dad is doing better. We are here for you.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, goodnight all, I'm off to sleep, we'll see how much more snow we have by morning when I get up to let resistant dogs out. lol Poor things are Texans through and through, they just don't quite understand this whole cold and white fluffy stuff. lol
Hugs all.
Thank you Kathy, you be safe on the road too. I especially think of you when he's out driving. Wonder if you'll cross paths one day, you could wave at each other.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Southern Gal,

I am so sorry for your loss but it must ease your pain to know that your sister's suffering is over. How good that the family was able to be with her.
You have been such a wonderful caregiver through all of this. I hope you can rest and find comfort now. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

well, i really am headed to bed, but here's another one for all you peanut butter fanatics out there. ( i just had pb&j with a glass of milk ). lol
No Bake Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Balls
~Tammy
1-18 oz. jar of smooth or chunky peanut buter - I prefer smooth
1 - 16 oz. bag of confectioners sugar
1/4 c. butter, melted
chocolate almond bark
or
chocolate candy melts 
or
12 oz. semi-sweet chocolate chips & 2 tsp. shortening

In a large bowl, stir together the peanut butter, confectioners sugar and melted butter until the mixture is crumbly. For the next step, the best way that I've found to make a smooth filling is to use your hands to mix everything together.

Line a baking sheet with foil. Roll the peanut butter filling into 1 inch balls and line the baking sheet with rows of the balls. Set the baking sheet in the freezer for 5-7 minutes to chill the peanut butter balls for easier dipping.

While the peanut butter balls are chilling, melt the chocolate in the microwave in a microwave safe bowl that is deep enough for dipping. I melted 6 blocks of chocolate almond bark at a time, stirring at 45 second intervals until smooth.

Remove the baking sheet from the freezer. Insert a toothpick or wooden skewer into a peanut butter ball and then dip it into the chocolate, turning quickly to cover the entire candy. Place onto a second baking tray that has also been lined with foil. Swirl the chocolate on the top of each candy for a pretty design. Refrigerate until the chocolate had completely dried.

Store the candies in a sealed container in the refrigerator.

**Warning** These little candies are very addictive!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern Gal, many hugs and prayers for you and your family. How comforting that so many friends and family were there for your sister. Now she is free. I pray for her daughters. You are never far from our thoughts. When you lose someone you love you gain an angel that you know. She will always be with you, there for you,next to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Amen to that RookieRetiree, amen.


a time to scatter stones
and a time to gather stones together
a time to embrace
and a time to refrain from embracing...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quite the hunter you're becoming there Lurker...LOL


Needs must!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


I love it! It can be hard now a days when the sex is not determined- white is not the favourite for so many!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam have you been under the weather?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Southern Gal I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw possum yarn at the MW Stitches Show two years ago and couldn't even bring myself to touch it....they are such ugly pests around here!! Maybe I'll be brave enough to seek it out at thi year's show. I'd love to see yours made up....


Managed to forget to check it out again today- I afforded only three balls- and gave away my Alpaca Travelling Vine this morning- because the husband and wife have helped us so much.
Are you talking about the Australian Possum?- they are quite like a cat, bit more pointy nosed!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sam, sounds like your body needs the sleep. Hope you feel better tomorrow.l


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes! Good job Julie!
> 
> Pontuf


in relation to my mouse hunt!

thanks, dear Charlotte and Pontuf- Pontuf do you think you could whisper in Ringo's ear, that his Julie would really like it if he became more of a hunter too?
But he is learning to obey my big stick which I am using as if it were the Shepherds crook, that they use when sheep herding in both Wales and Scotland. This morning I did not have to leash him, nor grab his collar, to tell him not to patrol for Lock- I discovered that Lock had heard my thump on the fence and he was sitting well back, so I told him what a GOOD boy he was, and he wagged his tail- while Ringo had taken himself off round the corner, to do his Business. He also obeyed the command 'Alu i totonu' [GO inside] while I was facing him- usually I have had to be outside enforcing the command- wow, I really feel we are getting places at last!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It is never easy losing a loved one.



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is so cute! I love these dead fish hats. I'm a little behind , to say the least, but did you all take a dead fish workshop? If so then I need to audit this class. These are just sooooooooo cute and all the different yarns are so great! Each one is so unique and just precious!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =gottastch]Here is my version of the newborn fish hat, for dear niece's expected little one coming at the beginning of October  The tail isn't right but it will be okay for a baby. I will make another and get the pattern down yet  They aren't going to find out the sex of the baby beforehand so I had to "tone it down" a little so decided on the green and white.


[/quote]

darowil took one of the Designer1234 Workshops for the dead fish hat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Do you need a microphone with skype, I have downloaded it to my main computer but havent set it up yet. I will prob install it on the laptop, that has a camera fitted and I have headphones with a microphone on them but not sure if it works as it is quite old. lyn x


I have done it with the Microphones [headphone thingy with a microphone as well] plugged in with my old Vista desk top- which is pre- webcam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No need to apologize....sending you healing wishes and hope you're sleeping soundly away.....low barometric system over us (probably you too) affects the blood vessels and flow of blood...glad I started taking my fever few several days ago when I knew this front was coming through....otherwise I'd be having headaches, etc. Now, I'm just a little out of sorts, not completely down....may be having affect on how you feel also....sunshine coming soon I hope!!!



thewren said:


> the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.
> 
> today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are your two bunnies from Gypsycream's pocket bunny pattern? I've done her Need a hug bear and planning on doing so baby bears.



kehinkle said:


> I like making animals. Just hate sewing together so usually do as much in the round as possible. I am having ann easier time since I read gypsy cream's hint on how to secure before sewing. Somewhere I have pix of a set of animals from a booklet. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much.....next year's Easter gifts!!!



kehinkle said:


> Found the bunny pattern from Spud and Cloe. Free pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Bless you Sam, and do feel better. I am sure that if the morrow morning brings you a bit of showers, you will have a rainbow in your sky! Sometimes fatigue just sets in to the best of us, and then we just get under the blankets and grab a bit of energy! Sweet dreams and may you wake up refreshed. What do we say now? to quote you, "you will feel in the pink of things soon!" Zoe


may I second this!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Big hugs and loving condolences!!! So wonderful that they made arrangements for all your family needs. Glad to have such good family and friends to take care of you as you are going through this. Hope the memorial is chuck full of reminiscing of happier times....prayers for you all.



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


Golly it has taken forever finding your post, darling SG. you are so brave. I am sorry to hear Sister's passing was so tough- and pray also that she went beyond the pain threshold into blessed relief, before crossing over. It is good her girls had bonding time.
Hope Dad is OK, 
God Bless!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My MIL seems to have recovered very well. Left the hospital today for two weeks rehabilitation and during this time will need to decide what is going to happen after that and long term. But the rest of the family seem more open to her going into a Nursing home now- realising how much worse it could have been if she had fallen at home while alone. Certainly didn't expect her to recover as well as she seems to have done.
> We had been worrying about whether we would need to go to see her, but I was thinking that we would be togetther and not that hard to go over. Not realsing htat the weekend was so much bigger than I had expected- it woul dhave been a real shame if we had had to cancel. As well as ferry fares on top of accommodation.


That good news about your MIL, glad she is recovering quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Has to be cooked just the right way. I never learned to cook it cause I guess I just don't like it. I'll just settle for liverwurst and blood sausage.


referring to a comment I made about having liver for breakfast as a child, Blood sausage or Black Pudding as it is known to Scots is a very tasty way of acquiring the iron. 
I prefer Mealie Pudding, but failed to locate a real one in my two months all but in Scotland in 2011- perhaps Agnes can enlighten us if it is still made?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time.
> 
> I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Always good to be able to put a face to the name, Kathy! Baby looks adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our possum are mangy long nosed sharp teeth--rodent marsupials.....all the pictures I found made them look cuter than they are. We're about 4 blocks from a fairly large river and so they come foraging to our garbage cans - knocking them over and making all kinds of messes and nests where they can (under our shed). We constantly have live traps and then let the loose back at the river---wonder how many of them have made the same round trip many times. I can hear them scratching on the cans and then the evenual topple of the can and I know I have a mess to clean up in the a.m.



Lurker 2 said:


> Managed to forget to check it out again today- I afforded only three balls- and gave away my Alpaca Travelling Vine this morning- because the husband and wife have helped us so much.
> Are you talking about the Australian Possum?- they are quite like a cat, bit more pointy nosed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my 12 flower pots are completely covered, so we definitely have snow. lol


and as you said, gee this is Spring!

we have 73F, 22C


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, goodnight all, I'm off to sleep, we'll see how much more snow we have by morning when I get up to let resistant dogs out. lol Poor things are Texans through and through, they just don't quite understand this whole cold and white fluffy stuff. lol
> Hugs all.
> Thank you Kathy, you be safe on the road too. I especially think of you when he's out driving. Wonder if you'll cross paths one day, you could wave at each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: poor Texan dogs!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Made a huge step in my life last night as I didn't attend my DH's fabulous solo concert and went instead with a special friend to the Knitting Guild. Thanks to her I was able to follow through with doing something for myself. I have basically dedicated mys This has been my life and it is hard to put myself first, so as silly as it sounds, going to this special Fashion Show night at the Knitting Guild was a huge step for me.
> 
> Good for you. It certainly sounds like you deserve lots of me time now.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Those temperatures are pretty much what we have had for the last week- and most of this coming week too. Perfect isn't it?


Sure is. We had 24c again today. Just nice and sunny. No cardigan needed and not too hot. BUT still no rain to be had here. Waiting,waiting..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches you are too sweet and thank you for your kind words. Be careful what you may learn from me...might get you in trouble...LOL And knitting wise I'm sure you have me beat!


we stand together, I can learn from you, both living and knitting. ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Southern Gal, so sorry to hear about your sister. I know that this has been difficult for you and your family. I hope you find comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering.

I am working on a lacy shawl for my DD. I used the magic knot to join a new skein of yarn. I pulled on it to test the join and it was fine. After a few rows, I noticed a huge hole. The knot had come undone. Frogged the 7 rows, thank goodness for my lifeline. Then I used the braided join to add the skein. Now I am doubtful about it, since it is a lacy pattern. What do all of you use? I'm wondering if the Russian join would be stronger.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I prefer autumn to spring- simply because I know that the lovely spring weather means horrid hot weather coming and I prefer the cold weather (well at least our cold). Some sweat more than others- I was worse this year than before, felt like my mother whan I started carrying a hankie with me so I could wipe my face on it. Actually I had problems in my teens and then it settled, maybe those dratted hormones again!


I can sympathise with the hormones. I am over these hot flushes and i have only had them 1 year. Sometimes i feel like i am on fire in the inside. I dont think i will ever wear winter pjs again.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


Southern Gal, I walk with you, in spirit, your faith is carrying you. and the prayers of your friends and family. I have not stopped praying for you, sense I first heard about your family. just know that I/we will continue to be with you in spirit. 
the bigest HUG just for you. And I have strong arms


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I can sympathise with the hormones. I am over these hot flushes and i have only had them 1 year. Sometimes i feel like i am on fire in the inside. I dont think i will ever wear winter pjs again.


It is odd how differently it can affect us!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time.
> 
> I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


beautiful baby, handsome family


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My arm and wrist are better today after soaking in the hot tub. The vein is still just a little tender. Otherwise I am tired and weak no appetite. Par for the course. I am wearing gloves in the kitchen to protect from cold. I have had the hiccups 4 times today, I am ready to scream. Off to nap check in later.


To get rid of hiccups (usually anyway) if you press your left thumb into the middle of your right palm as you take a deep breath and hold for 10secs. Worth a try... Hope you have a less tired day tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's still snowing on and off, they say blizzard like conditions this afternoon, we'll see.
> Back to catching up again, I'm not going to even try to venture out to knit group today. :?


Good grief! Surely you will get spring weather soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> how I miss my BBC broadcast the global weather was something I used particularly to follow. I have to re-print my protest letter big mousie nibbled the original one. Got two adults last night!


I was wondering how the mouse situation was going.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

BlueButterfly said:


> One does not cook liverwurst. You merely open the end of the plastic covering (or just buy a small piece from the butchr's sliced meat counter) and take out a bit with the knife and spread it on rye bread or a firm bread roll. Have you ever tried blood sausage? You slice it and fry it. I had it for breakfast in Ireland every morning when I was on tour. It is nourishing but not good looking. I hope this helps you. Sorry for your illness. I know it is hard to cope with.


Grrr. This splitting of posts is a proper nuisance. Now need to refer to topic so that a reply makes sense!!! More Grrr. Yes, BlueButterfly. I know what you are talking about. The blood sausage is known here and in Scotland as 'black pudding' and it is delicious. I am no red meat fan but I enjoy black pudding and it is so nutritious. There must be lots of variations across Europe and perhaps someone could identify some that would be useful for those of us with low blood iron at present. Doesn't the winter take its tole. Our snow of 3!!! weeks ago is still lying in patches on high ground. I'll be so glad to see the back of it. I've encountered another problem with the baby dress I'm knitting. There's a pretty butterfly-type stitch at the bodice that I've done before but just to make sure, I practiced it on the yarn unravelled from the skirt and the butterfly doesn't sit properly. The yarn is mercerised and just that little bit slippery so the stitch goes on to a slight angle. I'd never have thought of that. SO. I'm going to change the yarn to a soft, unmercerised one and hope for the best. Better that than a dress that isn't up to standard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was wondering how the mouse situation was going.


I have not had a chance for disinfection nor cleanup today the whole day has been taken with Red Tape, Bureaucracy and getting Fale's paper work sorted for his application for Australian Residency. And then catching up with my workshop, and PM's and a few other details relating to KP.
Now the senior niece is due round, because the senior nephew is taking the adopted great niece to meet her new sister. The baby Fale is so delighted to have about the house. [Fale is the DH who unfortunately is developing dementia]. 
once I can clean up again I will know where to place the traps- although the house is quite quiet- no unexplained squeaks, at present...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


To let you know that all of you have been close to my heart at this saddest of times. with love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Grrr. This splitting of posts is a proper nuisance. Now need to refer to topic so that a reply makes sense!!! More Grrr. Yes, BlueButterfly. I know what you are talking about. The blood sausage is known here and in Scotland as 'black pudding' and it is delicious. I am no red meat fan but I enjoy black pudding and it is so nutritious. There must be lots of variations across Europe and perhaps someone could identify some that would be useful for those of us with low blood iron at present. Doesn't the winter take its tole. Our snow of 3!!! weeks ago is still lying in patches on high ground. I'll be so glad to see the back of it. I've encountered another problem with the baby dress I'm knitting. There's a pretty butterfly-type stitch at the bodice that I've done before but just to make sure, I practiced it on the yarn unravelled from the skirt and the butterfly doesn't sit properly. The yarn is mercerised and just that little bit slippery so the stitch goes on to a slight angle. I'd never have thought of that. SO. I'm going to change the yarn to a soft, unmercerised one and hope for the best. Better that than a dress that isn't up to standard.


and now I can't recall who the original thought came from!
I do hope the new version sits right!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so i am up for just a bit and then i am going back to bed - i am just not feeling right. i will take a couple of motrin with my night meds and i am sure i will be fine in the morning.
> 
> i will catch up with everyone tomorrow i promise and i apologize for today.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel heaps better tomorrow Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis.
> 
> So sorry for your loss. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Beautiful weather here this week. Sunny and warm, not hot. I even found some time to get in the garden yesterday and a bit today, planted some pansies for some bright colour. Taking some to mums tomorrow for her verandah. Great photos and recipes everyone.  I still havent picked up any knitting yet but its in my mind to do soon. I will continue on with lace coat hangers i think as i have the goods all waiting and may as well use them up. Take care everybody. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Beautiful weather here this week. Sunny and warm, not hot. I even found some time to get in the garden yesterday and a bit today, planted some pansies for some bright colour. Taking some to mums tomorrow for her verandah. Great photos and recipes everyone.  I still havent picked up any knitting yet but its in my mind to do soon. I will continue on with lace coat hangers i think as i have the goods all waiting and may as well use them up. Take care everybody. :thumbup:


i am sure we will try!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Southern gal, take care lyn x



sugarsugar said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern Gal, just
Been catching up and saw your post re sister; I'm so sorry, but she's in a better place now. Hope your dad is going to be OK, and many hugs to you all.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I keep getting hung up with the fact that I have 30 sts on my needles when I get to that part so if I do the K1, K2tog the first 7 times, I can only do it another 3 times to complete my round...unless I am to keep on going around which would take up another part of the next round??? I'm so confused.


You only do the K1. once, then k2tog, 7 times. That is 15 of your 30 stitches. then you do the same again. K1. then (k2 tog x 7) that reduces your no of stitches to 16, which then becomes two sections of 8 for the tails. You are doing the K1 7 times, you should only k1 once before each 7 x K2tog. Do you get it now? Confusing, isn't it?

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to bed last noight caught up and now 15 pages behind. And will only get further behind. Discovered why I was so moody last night- Came down with a migraine this morning. Hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get to the KP catch up! 
But I'm not even going to attempt to catch up now- in fact as it is after 8pm I think I might head back to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> You only do the K1. once, then k2tog, 7 times. That is 15 of your 30 stitches. then you do the same again. K1. then (k2 tog x 7) that reduces your no of stitches to 16, which then becomes two sections of 8 for the tails. You are doing the K1 7 times, you should only k1 once before each 7 x K2tog. Do you get it now? Confusing, isn't it?
> 
> Tessa


That makes sense- and if you look at the commas that is what it says! But at 1230 this morning I think I looked at it I sure couldn't see it. (Just happened to see this above my post hence my reply- only post I have read!).


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to bed last noight caught up and now 15 pages behind. And will only get further behind. Discovered why I was so moody last night- Came down with a migraine this morning. Hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get to the KP catch up!
> But I'm not even going to attempt to catch up now- in fact as it is after 8pm I think I might head back to bed.


Sweet dreams, Darowil.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> It's still cold & dull here, not freezing but seems like it in the wind. They forecast at least another two weeks before we warm up to the normal temps. for this time of the year. Bbrrrr.
> 
> Tessa


I do hope it warms up some before the predicted two weeks. I t has finally stayed warmish here.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Southern Girl. Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ohio Kathy. Great picture of you and Emmet!

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time.
> 
> I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.
> 
> today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.
> 
> ...


Feel better, sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time.
> 
> I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Emmett is a real cutie! Very nice to see your lovely face also like being able to put faces with names.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> My arm and wrist are better today after soaking in the hot tub. The vein is still just a little tender. Otherwise I am tired and weak no appetite. Par for the course. I am wearing gloves in the kitchen to protect from cold. I have had the hiccups 4 times today, I am ready to scream. Off to nap check in later.


Keeping you in our prayers Pup lover.. I've heard that mustard is good for stopping the hiccups, the yellow prepared type of course, take a teaspoon while having the hiccups and they should be gone.. DS has used this many times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes...just saved it.. Thanks


Poledra65 said:


> Okay,
> 
> Spray pan or use liners. Place Oreo, top with peanut butter, another Oreo, more peanut butter.... then top with prepared Brownie Mix. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.
> 
> Somehow I see Gwen and quite a few others of us in this one also. lol :lol: :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I know you said you don't like beef liver but I'm going to share a recipe with you (and everyone) that may make it pallatable to you.
> 
> 1. Use calves liver...not beef liver
> 2. Saute onions & bell pepper cut into strips...I use olive oil for saute
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SoutherGal I am so sorry for your loss. Your entire family has been through so much. As you grieve, know your sister is now at rest and pain free. Still lifting you up in prayers as you grieve and adjust and also for your dad's health. God bless you dear.



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ohio Kathy


Kathy Emmet is so cute! Refresh my memory...how old is he? So looking forward to meeting you in July. And how nice to now be able to match a name with a face! Lovely too I might add!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Southern Gal, so sorry to hear about your sister. I know that this has been difficult for you and your family. I hope you find comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering.
> 
> I am working on a lacy shawl for my DD. I used the magic knot to join a new skein of yarn. I pulled on it to test the join and it was fine. After a few rows, I noticed a huge hole. The knot had come undone. Frogged the 7 rows, thank goodness for my lifeline. Then I used the braided join to add the skein. Now I am doubtful about it, since it is a lacy pattern. What do all of you use? I'm wondering if the Russian join would be stronger.


I have used russian join for years on all kinds of knitting/ crocheting never had any of it come undone. Many times it was on large doilies for colour changes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my...and my DD was laying out on the deck in her bikini. It actually feels HOT today not just warm. The pictures alone make me shiver but for someone who sees little snow it does look pretty.


I was out in the garden most of the day.. that and the fenced yard. It is ready for planting now, hopefully dangers of freezing are done for this year!!!! I cheat and buy plants instead of seeds for the tomatoes, the rest I grow from seed... Thought about your DD and the sun bathing.. C just responded Ahhhhhh Youth.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness that is quite a bit of snow. Hope you will be very careful if you have to go out down those stairs. Looks like a good time to stay in and knit!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, my 12 flower pots are completely covered, so we definitely have snow. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


Love and prayers being sent for this time of sorrow in your lives. Hugs. Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal so sorry about your sister. It was a wonderful thing you all being together and memories I'm sure her daughter's Will cherish.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went to bed last noight caught up and now 15 pages behind. And will only get further behind. Discovered why I was so moody last night- Came down with a migraine this morning. Hoping I feel well enough tomorrow to get to the KP catch up!
> But I'm not even going to attempt to catch up now- in fact as it is after 8pm I think I might head back to bed.


Feel better, :-(


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It is cloudy, windy, cool and rainy here today. I am going to have to turn the furnace back on I'm afraid. Last 2 days were 72 here and I still was wearing long underwear and bundled under blankets. DS1 couldn't believe it but I was just comfy. 

Had the hiccups 6 times yesterday, frustrating! Wonder what causes those silly things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I was out in the garden most of the day.. that and the fenced yard. It is ready for planting now, hopefully dangers of freezing are done for this year!!!! I cheat and buy plants instead of seeds for the tomatoes, the rest I grow from seed... Thought about your DD and the sun bathing.. C just responded Ahhhhhh Youth.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


We usually do plants and not seeds now...especially with the tomatoes. Had DH plant some Roma tomatoes along with some Better Boys this year.

Was sitting in my recliner in living room last night, went to get up and the darn thing collapsed. It was old...gifted from my sister who is the queen of finding good used furniture. She had used it herself for years. Oh well...guess I'm in the market for a new/used recliner for living room now.
Thankfully wasn't hurt...just my pride trying to get up from the floor. LOL

SAM - hope you're feeling better today. Rest up dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> In your original post of liking brunswieger/liverwurst on rye or pumpernickle bread I started giggling because instead of rye it said RAY .....I was picturing some "hunk" with it spread on his biceps, etc. Naughty I know....but funny.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry about it being so dusty there. We are beginning to enter the pollen dusting season. Everything will be yellow. Yuck and awful for allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Yes, we are not far away from the water, but the view from our house is of countryside. Emsworth is a small town with a lot of features which make it attractive to visitors. The people who live here are very patriotic & active so there is quite a lot going on throughout the year. My DDs were very proud to see it in his top 10, as indeed was I. I've lived here most of my life & wouldn't want to leave in my old age, we often park on the car park on the left of the photo & gaze across the harbour while eating ice creams.
> 
> Tessa


I have heard that this part of England is so beautiful and quite tropical due to the ocean currents. Is this correct about being warmer? Oh, just read where you said it is so cold right now. Perhaps NOT warmer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just think if we had yellow vehicles we would always look like our cars had just been washed...LOL The rain will help clear the pollen out and we will have little yellow puddles.



Marianne818 said:


> I thought yellow was the spring color for vehicles in GA, LOL. It is mostly pine pollen and not high on the allergy scale (according to the weather man on the news at least) Guess we will get the system that has been in the west tomorrow, forecast is for severe thunderstorms and such.. will head to the grocery today to restock a few items that I failed to put on the list. That way I can sit and knit on the rainy days!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Yes Julie I am & will have to give you my Skype name too.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks for the reminder, I have to download Skype again.. my oldest DS removed it which ticked the younger DS off royally, LOL. :roll: It's what happens since I had two computer geeks with different views on what "mom" needs :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is pretty easy to do. If you need help I can do it when there next week. 


Marianne818 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I have to download Skype again.. my oldest DS removed it which ticked the younger DS off royally, LOL. :roll: It's what happens since I had two computer geeks with different views on what "mom" needs :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> the entire day has gone by and i have not been on at all - i went to bed early last night thinking i might try and turn my sleep habits around - it was two-thirty before i finally drifted off - i might as well have stayed up.
> 
> today i had breakfast with heidi and gary - and came home for a mid morning nap - then up and showered to meet kathy for a late lunch at kissner's. had a great time with kathy.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize Sam, truly you need to rest! Really enjoyed the Skype time Monday!! Sorry I had to leave when I did.. but I did manage to get home only a few hours later than when I though I would, LOL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SouthernGal, My deepest sympathies on the loss of your sister. You are going through so much all at once and quite wise to give yourself some time before the Memorial service. I hope the prayers will help you at this most difficult time. Sending you and your family much love and loads of prayers dear friend.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> It is no fun being boring. I like to have fun and be happy


I totally agree with this!! When life starts to get boring I have to do something to change the flow!!! And as my family and friends know too well watch out because even I don't always know what I'll try next. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness that is quite a bit of snow. Hope you will be very careful if you have to go out down those stairs. Looks like a good time to stay in and knit!


Here here, I concur, I am staying in unless we need to unearth us so that we can go unearth stepmother if she has to go to work this afternoon. The dogs went out on the stoop this a.m. and just stood there, you can't even tell we have steps at all in the front, 
Well, DH wanted snow this winter, he didn't get much this winter but he sure got it this spring. lol
I'm back to bed for an hour or so, see you all in a bit. 
Darowil, hope the migraine disappears soon, those suck, for lack of a better/more appropriate word.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches, sometimes there are things in life that we just can not afford to be too bothered about to make room for the more important things. Besides too much worry gives one grey hair or is it gray hair? hmmmm, not bothered about that either! I can buy hair color or shave it all off! hahahaha, then I will have to knit a hat! Zoe


I started turning gray (grey) at 19, my mom's brother was totally silver at age 20. I had to have my hair burred after a chemical burn, it came back even curlier and more gray than before. I keep it as short as I can get by with, the curls and waves drive me crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just so you know...when I search for contacts through skype yours popped up so you may not have it installed but you still have an account listed. If you don't know your password you can look it up. Sending you a PM about how it is listed. 


Marianne818 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I have to download Skype again.. my oldest DS removed it which ticked the younger DS off royally, LOL. :roll: It's what happens since I had two computer geeks with different views on what "mom" needs :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We usually do plants and not seeds now...especially with the tomatoes. Had DH plant some Roma tomatoes along with some Better Boys this year.
> 
> Was sitting in my recliner in living room last night, went to get up and the darn thing collapsed. It was old...gifted from my sister who is the queen of finding good used furniture. She had used it herself for years. Oh well...guess I'm in the market for a new/used recliner for living room now.
> Thankfully wasn't hurt...just my pride trying to get up from the floor. LOL
> ...


Gwenie, so glad you are ok. We have to keep everyone accident free and healthy.

Sam, I too hope you are feeling better today. Perhaps you are fighting something off or could be the change of the weather. That is so hard on some people. Gentle Hugs and feel better!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this was on fb, I'm thinking Sam and Zoe especially will like this one. lol
> 
> REAL EASY AND QUICK TREAT, ANYONE CAN MAKE....ENJOY!
> 
> ...


Daniel will LOVE this, will send it to him, if I make it Mom will sneak into the kitchen after I go to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here here, I concur, I am staying in unless we need to unearth us so that we can go unearth stepmother if she has to go to work this afternoon. The dogs went out on the stoop this a.m. and just stood there, you can't even tell we have steps at all in the front,
> Well, DH wanted snow this winter, he didn't get much this winter but he sure got it this spring. lol
> I'm back to bed for an hour or so, see you all in a bit.
> Darowil, hope the migraine disappears soon, those suck, for lack of a better/more appropriate word.


Quite a shock after Texas for sure. Tell DH not to do any more wishing for snow. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Darowil, sorry about the migraine. Feel better dear.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


Southerngal, we have held you and yours in our prayers and will continue to send support and strength your way. So sorry to hear of her passing but I know you have the support to help you through. Sending you a hug and prayers always around if you need to talk..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just think if we had yellow vehicles we would always look like our cars had just been washed...LOL The rain will help clear the pollen out and we will have little yellow puddles.


Wow, pine pollen coloring everything. Must be beautiful but messy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Your hair sounds beautiful to me and so wonderful that it came back after that horrible chemical burn.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I saw a receipt yesterday, can't remember where darn craft, take a canned peach half put a teaspoon of peanut butter on top sprinkle a little brown sugar on top and bake at 350 for 5-10 minutes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I totally agree with this!! When life starts to get boring I have to do something to change the flow!!! And as my family and friends know too well watch out because even I don't always know what I'll try next. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I so agree!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And her hair is gorgeous!!! Is tempting me to go get mine cut even shorter again. 


Marianne818 said:


> I started turning gray (grey) at 19, my mom's brother was totally silver at age 20. I had to have my hair burred after a chemical burn, it came back even curlier and more gray than before. I keep it as short as I can get by with, the curls and waves drive me crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That makes my mouth water...


Pup lover said:


> I saw a receipt yesterday, can't remember where darn craft, take a canned peach half put a teaspoon of peanut butter on top sprinkle a little brown sugar on top and bake at 350 for 5-10 minutes


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30..


I have had you in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry for your loss.

EJ


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We usually do plants and not seeds now...especially with the tomatoes. Had DH plant some Roma tomatoes along with some Better Boys this year.
> 
> Was sitting in my recliner in living room last night, went to get up and the darn thing collapsed. It was old...gifted from my sister who is the queen of finding good used furniture. She had used it herself for years. Oh well...guess I'm in the market for a new/used recliner for living room now.
> Thankfully wasn't hurt...just my pride trying to get up from the floor. LOL
> ...


Oh no... so glad you were not hurt! I had that happen with DH's recliner. Daniel had it in his dorm room his Sophomore year, was in the honors dorm, one of the oldest buildings on campus, their rooms were huge! When he moved out for the summer we had it in his room, I went to sit on it one day and it just totally fell apart, he had forgotten to warn me that one of his rather large friends had broken the back.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, my 12 flower pots are completely covered, so we definitely have snow. lol


Springtime snow in Wyoming!
One year when my kids were in grade school we had a whopper. We were living in Cheyenne, the kids were out for their spring break, getting all set to head back to school and we get a blizzard! They enjoyed another full week at home. Our steps became a snow slide for them....they, of course, loved it!

EJ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to take a nap...was up too late last night. 

Darowil hope your are feeling better.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment Gwen, I have had issues about my hair since I was a child, back then the curly out of control look was so not in style, all my friends had long straight hair, totally beautiful, mine looked more like a brillo pad gone wrong :shock: Now thanks to the modern moisturizing conditioners it is at least (most of the time) controllable :lol: 
I haven't been working on the Fern Lace or the TV, I really need to finish up this baby blanket for Allie, Daniel will be coming next weekend (the 20th) and I want him to take it back for me.. I also found an easy summer weight hat that I have the yarn to make for her. Promised a bear but that will have to wait as I really want to be ready for Sam's Wingspan workshop!
I had a phone call late last night from Ben, have to explain that he is a dog lover personified, they are his babies totally. Evidently a big dog or some kind of animal got through their fenced yard and attacked his Malamute dog named Shadow (he was Ben's shadow from the time they found him) a neighbor called to tell them that something was wrong with him and they rushed home from work. He had over 200 stitches the vet kept him the rest of the day but when they went to visit after work they got to bring him home. Ben is in fire fighter training (emt) so he went on to class.. Shadow passed away while Ben was gone, he was so heartbroken he called me crying, when he calls me Mamma I know he is hurting. I just got off the phone with him and they told him to go home for today as he is still upset. I am writing this asking for prayers for him, when he gets this upset he usually ends up in the hospital for a few days as it causes kidney problems. He is at the doctors office now hopefully they can prevent any problems as he recognized the symptoms early.

Need to run to the grocery, C is ready to leave, :lol: 
Keeping you all in my prayers, sending many hugs and much love.. 
always,
M.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal, my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I started turning gray (grey) at 19, my mom's brother was totally silver at age 20. I had to have my hair burred after a chemical burn, it came back even curlier and more gray than before. I keep it as short as I can get by with, the curls and waves drive me crazy.


I started turning grey 3 years ago and there is hardly any brown left. With me it has been a very very stressful 3 years but the light is showing at the end of the tunnel now the doctor said that is the reason my hair has gone white. I find that the hair has changed as well. I got a perm yesterday -- it tickles me at all the ladies who hate their curly hair! Mine is fine and straight so I have it permed. have for years.

It was scary the first time I walked by a mirror about a year ago and 'saw my mom'. I also sometimes see my aunt if I am wearing one of my newsboy caps. Makes you realize that you do look more like your parent as you get older. At least I do.

-----
Sam, take care of yourself. you are very valuable to us and you must take care. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Deepest sympathies at the loss of your sister. 

I have been thinking a lot about you lately -- I know you have had a 
really worrisome time. It sounds as if her quality of life was nil. not that it makes it that much easier to accept. My thoughts are with you Southern Gal


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


Southern Gal, my deep and sincere sympathy to you and your family! What a rough time you have all had. I'm so sorry your sister suffered so but she is now at peace. Hugs to you and yours!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And her hair is gorgeous!!! Is tempting me to go get mine cut even shorter again.


I had a "Jamie Lee Curtis" haircut for years when the kids were growing up. I am tempted again at times to just go for it...I really need to do something, but I just haven't got up the gumption to go. My gray is probably about 1/3 of my hair right now--have had gray hairs since I was 17, so I don't really associate with age. I haven't "washed the gray out" for a while now--DD says she likes the silver hair. 

Monday we were wearing shorts and this morning we had snow flurries! Yesterday I got my wish for more rain, but it doesn't seem to have knocked the pollen down much (sneezing and sniffling my durn fool head off this morning). It's junipers for me--they are everywhere...

Marianne, I am so sorry to hear about Ben's Shadow. I have lost a couple fur babies in a traumatic way in my life, and it can be devastating. I will send good thoughts his way and hope this doesn't cause him further medical issues.

Sam, you rest up! You work so hard at keeping this KTP going--you just take it easy for now and may you be back in the pink soon!

Poledra, I used to make those pb-chocolate balls every year for Christmas--they would disappear in no time.

I got one more feather finished on the small Dreambird last night. I figure I'll just keep going until I get a good, solid sense of how it's done and then see what else I might do to it. LOL Now I have to do "litter duty" and get a shower before work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - that's me exactly.....straight and thin hair. Wouldn't work during the 70's when straight hair parted down the middle was fashion....my hair is so thin that my ears always stuck out.....80's was great --- could tease it up and spray it for the big hair look. Now, I have a perm to give it some body, but keep the style pretty simple...thankfully, the kids all got their dad's hair genes and have lovely thick and full of body hair...course they complain that it takes too long to dry and style it....we always want what we don't have.



Designer1234 said:


> I started turning grey 3 years ago and there is hardly any brown left. With me it has been a very very stressful 3 years but the light is showing at the end of the tunnel now the doctor said that is the reason my hair has gone white. I find that the hair has changed as well. I got a perm yesterday -- it tickles me at all the ladies who hate their curly hair! Mine is fine and straight so I have it permed. have for years.
> 
> It was scary the first time I walked by a mirror about a year ago and 'saw my mom'. I also sometimes see my aunt if I am wearing one of my newsboy caps. Makes you realize that you do look more like your parent as you get older. At least I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> You only do the K1. once, then k2tog, 7 times. That is 15 of your 30 stitches. then you do the same again. K1. then (k2 tog x 7) that reduces your no of stitches to 16, which then becomes two sections of 8 for the tails. You are doing the K1 7 times, you should only k1 once before each 7 x K2tog. Do you get it now? Confusing, isn't it?
> 
> Tessa


Oh my goodness, thank you so much Tessa!!! Sometimes my brain just doesn't compute the writing in front of my face. Thank you so much! Next time my fish tail will be perfect! HUGS!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I totally agree with this!! When life starts to get boring I have to do something to change the flow!!! And as my family and friends know too well watch out because even I don't always know what I'll try next. :-D


That's what I think too, Marianne. I've always been the "good girl" and still am...just with a bit more 'spice' now


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, do care for yourself, please. Do you need to check in with your doctor?

SG, my heart aches for you at the passing of your sister. I remember that you weren't quite close to her, but that doesn't keep your heart from grieving at her passing or from knowing the sorrow your parents bear now. I am so sorry.

Best wishes to all. 

We've been full circle this morning. Someone damaged the power company's equipment somewhere up the line from us. Obviously we are back in service after about a 2 hour outage.School is cancelled because of no electricity. Tim got really thrown for a loop over no school and no power at home. The whole ''change in his usual routine'' response when he must endure a pattern change occurred. Things are better now and he is not as anxious as he was when when were having to deal with the reality of it all.

Weather-wise, we've been cloudy, partly sunny, a brief rainstorm, and now the highway out front of the house is dry again. Temps are expected to be 70F or above again today.

Clouds are back again and the household stuff is still waiting on me to complete. Tim and I are the only ones home at the moment.

I am contemplating tonight's menu and not getting very far--looking for ideas for stuff to go with home-made dressing/stuffing. The bread is sitting in a big bowl drying further andI think that the pork chops I found in the smaller freezer may just work well.

Take care all. The mending is calling my name ever louder. Can you hear it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne --- so sorry about Ben's dog....so sad...big hugs to the whole family.

Saw this on America's test kitchen yesterday --- it's a banana pudding trifle....what intrigues me the most is first roasting the bananas...I think I'll try that for making banana bread alo.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/print/25754/

Wish me luck, I'm going to try to make a simple paella today...saw it on the morning show.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for the compliment Gwen, I have had issues about my hair since I was a child, back then the curly out of control look was so not in style, all my friends had long straight hair, totally beautiful, mine looked more like a brillo pad gone wrong :shock: Now thanks to the modern moisturizing conditioners it is at least (most of the time) controllable :lol:
> I haven't been working on the Fern Lace or the TV, I really need to finish up this baby blanket for Allie, Daniel will be coming next weekend (the 20th) and I want him to take it back for me.. I also found an easy summer weight hat that I have the yarn to make for her. Promised a bear but that will have to wait as I really want to be ready for Sam's Wingspan workshop!
> I had a phone call late last night from Ben, have to explain that he is a dog lover personified, they are his babies totally. Evidently a big dog or some kind of animal got through their fenced yard and attacked his Malamute dog named Shadow (he was Ben's shadow from the time they found him) a neighbor called to tell them that something was wrong with him and they rushed home from work. He had over 200 stitches the vet kept him the rest of the day but when they went to visit after work they got to bring him home. Ben is in fire fighter training (emt) so he went on to class.. Shadow passed away while Ben was gone, he was so heartbroken he called me crying, when he calls me Mamma I know he is hurting. I just got off the phone with him and they told him to go home for today as he is still upset. I am writing this asking for prayers for him, when he gets this upset he usually ends up in the hospital for a few days as it causes kidney problems. He is at the doctors office now hopefully they can prevent any problems as he recognized the symptoms early.
> 
> ...


I will be praying for Ben, because I do understand.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i will be catching up just wanted to let you know. we lost my sister mon. morn around 3:30. it was a terribly rough week,she came into the hosp. sat. morning from dialysis. after two nites of hell at the nursing home, where dad was, (her dr. didn't send orders for her pain meds) i thought it would be the liver that did her in, but in the end it was the renal failure,but with the help of close family we kept someone there with her at all times, it got so sad towards the end what a person must endure. i hope she never realized any of it. but it was a good time for closure and bonding for her girls while she was still lucid. about wed. morning, i was sleeping so good, first nite home and the nursing home called me to say they were bringing dad in, so i got to hosp very early and had mom who was staying that nite with sister, go to ER. eventually we all ended up on the same floor. which was handy. the room they originally were moving my sister to (we changed rooms 3 times) was so small and the air didn't work, since the senses was down and so many rooms were empty i was told to choose another one, i took the double room and we moved in a sleeper chair so we had a extra bed and sleeper. with the stuff friends and family brought by we didn't want for anything to eat or drink. we had so many folks praying for us in this time and i know you were part of it also. thank you. dad is slated to go back to nursing home friday. we have decided to have a memorial service for my sister at moms the last sat. of this month, so maybe every one can recoup. Now to see what you all have been up to.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister. But we know she's in a better place with no pain but I'm sure you all miss her so much. Will be praying for ease and comfort for you and your family...especially for her girls...it's so hard to lose your mother. My sister was murdered 40 yrs ago and I still miss her. We shared so many memories growing up that no one else shared.
My God bless and comfort you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

have to explain that he is a dog lover personified, they are his babies totally. Evidently a big dog or some kind of animal got through their fenced yard and attacked his Malamute dog named Shadow (he was Ben's shadow from the time they found him) a neighbor called to tell them that something was wrong with him and they rushed home from work. He had over 200 stitches the vet kept him the rest of the day but when they went to visit after work they got to bring him home. Ben is in fire fighter training (emt) so he went on to class.. Shadow passed away while Ben was gone, he was so heartbroken he called me crying, when he calls me Mamma I know he is hurting. I just got off the phone with him and they told him to go home for today as he is still upset. I am writing this asking for prayers for him, when he gets this upset he usually ends up in the hospital for a few days as it causes kidney problems. He is at the doctors office now hopefully they can prevent any problems as he recognized the symptoms early.

Need to run to the grocery, C is ready to leave, :lol: 
Keeping you all in my prayers, sending many hugs and much love.. 
always,
M.[/quote]

Oh, I know how much Ben is hurting. When we lose a beloved pet, it's like losing a child. I pray for comfort for him and that this doesn't put him in the hospital.
God bless and comfort him. His beloved Shadow will be there to welcome him sitting at the edge of the Rainbow Bridge.
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, hugs for Ben. Our fur children are hard to loose, especially when unexpected. Hugs for Ben.

Southern Gal, my heart goes out to you. Hugs.

Desert winds finally stopped so fm better. Hoping to walk the dogs today. Yeah.

Sam, you take care you are cherished.

Sassy Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Give Ben our condolences, it's never easy to say goodbye and it being an unexpected attack by another animal makes it even harder. Prayers for you all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had a phone call late last night from Ben, have to explain that he is a dog lover personified, they are his babies totally. Evidently a big dog or some kind of animal got through their fenced yard and attacked his Malamute dog named Shadow (he was Ben's shadow from the time they found him) a neighbor called to tell them that something was wrong with him and they rushed home from work. He had over 200 stitches the vet kept him the rest of the day but when they went to visit after work they got to bring him home. Ben is in fire fighter training (emt) so he went on to class.. Shadow passed away while Ben was gone, he was so heartbroken he called me crying, when he calls me Mamma I know he is hurting. I just got off the phone with him and they told him to go home for today as he is still upset. I am writing this asking for prayers for him, when he gets this upset he usually ends up in the hospital for a few days as it causes kidney problems. He is at the doctors office now hopefully they can prevent any problems as he recognized the symptoms early. M.


Marianne, do give Ben our love and prayers. May you also be given wisdom and understanding as you mother Ben as only Mothers can. Praying too that Ben's health will not suffer because of this trauma, and many well wishes for him. Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southerngal, so sorry to hear the sad news of your sister's passing. Take care of yourself. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sam, hope you start to feel better. Get done rest, if possible. I enjoyed the time we spent together. Maybe more knitting, next time.
> 
> I came home, straightened up my van, finished my taxes, sent two emails, then remembered that I had to finish the fish hat. So started on it again. While doing that, I grated ginger to boil up for ginger/lemon water. That is finally in the frig and the hat is getting done. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Lovely baby, Kathy, and really nice to see his GM too! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> may I second this!?


May I 'third' the good wishes for Sam (unless someone has nipped in before me - I'm quite a few pages behind!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our possum are mangy long nosed sharp teeth--rodent marsupials.....all the pictures I found made them look cuter than they are. We're about 4 blocks from a fairly large river and so they come foraging to our garbage cans - knocking them over and making all kinds of messes and nests where they can (under our shed). We constantly have live traps and then let the loose back at the river---wonder how many of them have made the same round trip many times. I can hear them scratching on the cans and then the evenual topple of the can and I know I have a mess to clean up in the a.m.


When my younger son had his gap year in Australia, he was 'accosted' (according to him) by a possum and he ran all the way back to his apartment. Would love to have seen my 6' 4" DS being chased by a little possum!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how heartbreaking Marianne. Ben will certainly be in my prayers. Our pets for most are just like our children. That is so horrible.



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for the compliment Gwen, I have had issues about my hair since I was a child, back then the curly out of control look was so not in style, all my friends had long straight hair, totally beautiful, mine looked more like a brillo pad gone wrong :shock: Now thanks to the modern moisturizing conditioners it is at least (most of the time) controllable :lol:
> I haven't been working on the Fern Lace or the TV, I really need to finish up this baby blanket for Allie, Daniel will be coming next weekend (the 20th) and I want him to take it back for me.. I also found an easy summer weight hat that I have the yarn to make for her. Promised a bear but that will have to wait as I really want to be ready for Sam's Wingspan workshop!
> I had a phone call late last night from Ben, have to explain that he is a dog lover personified, they are his babies totally. Evidently a big dog or some kind of animal got through their fenced yard and attacked his Malamute dog named Shadow (he was Ben's shadow from the time they found him) a neighbor called to tell them that something was wrong with him and they rushed home from work. He had over 200 stitches the vet kept him the rest of the day but when they went to visit after work they got to bring him home. Ben is in fire fighter training (emt) so he went on to class.. Shadow passed away while Ben was gone, he was so heartbroken he called me crying, when he calls me Mamma I know he is hurting. I just got off the phone with him and they told him to go home for today as he is still upset. I am writing this asking for prayers for him, when he gets this upset he usually ends up in the hospital for a few days as it causes kidney problems. He is at the doctors office now hopefully they can prevent any problems as he recognized the symptoms early.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite....I collect hummingbirds. That is beautiful. Wish I could find the dongle to my embroidery machine (still missing) Your tread painting makes me want to do some embroidery.

quote=Designer1234]Deepest sympathies at the loss of your sister.

I have been thinking a lot about you lately -- I know you have had a 
really worrisome time. It sounds as if her quality of life was nil. not that it makes it that much easier to accept. My thoughts are with you Southern Gal[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so true about wanting what we don't have hair wise. I done it all...permed, colored, straightened since my is wavy/curly, long, short, in between, even petty much shaved my head to 1/4 inch all over. I actually loved that; talk about easy to care for! DH says as long as I'm happy he doesn't care just glad I have hair. He isn't particulary fond of the super, super short but still says as long a I'm comfortable. How I could tell he wasn't thrilled with the super short was his response was...."well it looks comfortable" LOL Never thought of hair as "comfortable". When I went to get cut months later his comment was "you might not want it quite so short again". He is such a dear man.



RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley - that's me exactly.....straight and thin hair. Wouldn't work during the 70's when straight hair parted down the middle was fashion....my hair is so thin that my ears always stuck out.....80's was great --- could tease it up and spray it for the big hair look. Now, I have a perm to give it some body, but keep the style pretty simple...thankfully, the kids all got their dad's hair genes and have lovely thick and full of body hair...course they complain that it takes too long to dry and style it....we always want what we don't have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what time is dinner...don't want to be late!


RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne --- so sorry about Ben's dog....so sad...big hugs to the whole family.
> 
> Saw this on America's test kitchen yesterday --- it's a banana pudding trifle....what intrigues me the most is first roasting the bananas...I think I'll try that for making banana bread alo.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are your two bunnies from Gypsycream's pocket bunny pattern? I've done her Need a hug bear and planning on doing so baby bears.


It is from the spud and cloe blog. I see you found my first reply.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy Emmet is so cute! Refresh my memory...how old is he? So looking forward to meeting you in July. And how nice to now be able to match a name with a face! Lovely too I might add!


Emmett is 4 months old now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Digging out, they say some flurries today and tomorrow but they aren't supposed to be bad. Thank goodness. 
I have better pics but they all feature a plumbers crack for some reason and really didn't want to expose you all to that scene, not a pretty sight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, hugs and prayers for Ben, it's so hard to lose a pet, they do as much or more for us as we do for them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, Kaye, that is alot of snow. Hope it warms up soon and melts it all. 

So sorry about Ben's dog, Shadow. I hooke his health doesn't suffer from the loss. I take out they don't know what animal did it. I hooke they find out and are able to get at least restitution for the vet bills. 

Talking of hair, I had waist lenghth hair when my oldest was one. After the second and third child, had shoulder lenghth hair. Then went to short, curly (permed, as I have very straight hair). Stopped perming butt kept it short. Decided to let it grow out a couple years ago. Now have almost waist lenghth again but usually wear it pulled back. It is salt and pepper, very straight and when I let it loose, I look like a witch. Plan on cutting it on my birthday and donating it to Locks of Love. They use the colored strands and sell the white (gray) ones. 

Everything is ready for me to get back to work. Now we will see if I get a call. Saw on tv the weather around the country and it isn't pretty in some areas. If you are in the bad weather areas, please stay safe. 

Sam, hope you are better today. Healing thoughts going putt to everyone that needs them.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs for everyone who is experiencing difficulties (the storms in life). Much love and prayers as we weather the storms together with all the KTP. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Emmett is 4 months old now.


He is such a cutie and robust looking. Aren't our GC great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL and a big thank you too


Poledra65 said:


> Digging out, they say some flurries today and tomorrow but they aren't supposed to be bad. Thank goodness.
> I have better pics but they all feature a plumbers crack for some reason and really didn't want to expose you all to that scene, not a pretty sight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The kids across the street are trying to sled down their front steps, I am thinking that they should have done that BEFORE mom cleaned the steps off. lol


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> my three year old DGS was just so overwhelmed to be talking to his nana J, that the only thing I worked out was he was talking about his train track being all over the floor. We had a shower or two of rain just as I went to hang out the clothes- the rain is welcome, and I put Ringo in his run, to see what would happen- he has curled up in his kennel, and has stopped barking, (thank goodness)
> Sun has come out again, but at 17C compared with 27C a week or so ago, I need my jacket!
> Thanks Sam for your recipes, we have an abundance of kiwifruit presently, so will be looking at that one more carefully.
> I was surprised to notice, when I watered my magnolia stellata, this morning, that the buds are bursting, and leaf coming through- bit topsy turvy given this is Autumn- hope it survives winter OK.
> ...


Forgive me everyone if my post is a breach of tea party etiquette. I haven't been on here before and certainly haven't received an invitation. But on reading through, I was struck by what Julie said about her Magnolia Stellata. I am looking at mine as I write and it is about to burst into flower, but has not yet done so, here on the other side of the world. Last autumn, I was quite startled to see, in a neighbour's garden, a normal magnolia in full bloom, quite a bizarre sight at that time of year. It sounds as if the magnolias are even more confused than most of us by the vagaries of our climate. Today has been the first day that I have thought, not that spring is here, but at least that it might arrive soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Kathleendoris, it's open invitation, we love new faces and new places. So glad you dropped by and that you stop by often, Sam is a wonderful host and always has an empty chair and a cuppa of whatever you would prefer to drink at hand. Mother Nature is either PMSing lately or really confused, here is to hoping that she gets her hormones under control soon. lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And her hair is gorgeous!!! Is tempting me to go get mine cut even shorter again.


This is what I did Monday. I lost a lot of my sunny color it is back to a caramel color not sure the pictures show the color too well. It will soon be back to sunny if we ever get any more sun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm back - did you miss me?

a very overcast - cool - drizzly day - guess we have to have a couple during the spring season. i just shut the front door and turned on the heat. i must be slow - if finally dawned on me that there was no reason i had to be cold - turn on the heat dummy.

i am in a dilema - i have lost something - i wasn't going to say anything but thought it would give you a good laugh -i have misplaced my upper plate. it was loose and since i was home i just took it out - but have no idea where. i have scoured the house - it has to be somewhere - guess i should check the trash just to be sure. 

i lost my driver's license a month ago - been driving illegally for a while - ayden found it under the bed when he and avery were sumo wrestling on my bed the other day.

realy - i am not this ditsy as a general rule - i'm beginning to think i need a keeper.

i even looked under all the furniture thinking the cats might have found it and decided to play with it for a while.

anyhow - i see that i am going to be sitting here for a while in order to catch up. i hope all are well and warm.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a time to scatter stones
> and a time to gather stones together
> a time to embrace
> and a time to refrain from embracing...


beautiful words, just touched my heart, says so much 
thank you Julie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey! Love the avatar! I take it is you; how wonderful to put such a lovely face to a name!


Poledra65 said:


> The kids across the street are trying to sled down their front steps, I am thinking that they should have done that BEFORE mom cleaned the steps off. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back - did you miss me?
> 
> i am in a dilema - i have lost something - i wasn't going to say anything but thought it would give you a good laugh -i have misplaced my upper plate. it was loose and since i was home i just took it out - but have no idea where. i have scoured the house - it has to be somewhere - guess i should check the trash just to be sure.
> 
> sam


Of course we missed you! 

When I lose something (most often, my phone or my glasses), I stop where I am, close my eyes, and think back to where I was and what I was doing the last time I *know* I had it. Most of the time, I can find it by retracing steps. This morning I misplaced my coffee...!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The kids across the street are trying to sled down their front steps, I am thinking that they should have done that BEFORE mom cleaned the steps off. lol


That makes me think of when I would visit my aunt when I was a child. We would take pillows, sit on them and "slide" down the steps from the 2nd floor to the first. After one or two times my uncle (who always sounded grouchy but was a teddy bear) would come barreling around the corner yelling " Jesus H Christ...what the hell is going on! Now cut it out!" It would scare be beegeezus out of us but a few days later we'd be back at it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Digging out, they say some flurries today and tomorrow but they aren't supposed to be bad. Thank goodness.
> I have better pics but they all feature a plumbers crack for some reason and really didn't want to expose you all to that scene, not a pretty sight. lol


and this is April!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne I will put Ben in my prayers along with Shadow my heart goes out to him. My Mercury is there to play with Shadow and will be a good friend. Tears are preventing me from seeing right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Kathleendoris! You don't need an invite to join us and ALL are welcome. Sam, our host will give you a warm welcome when he gets on line; he wasn't feeling well yesterday so is probably resting a good bit today. The only thing we avoid here is we avoid politic & religion...basically anything that could become inflammatory. You will need to share some of your work too; if you care to that is. Do you have anything on your needles or hooks now?



Kathleendoris said:


> Forgive me everyone if my post is a breach of tea party etiquette. I haven't been on here before and certainly haven't received an invitation. But on reading through, I was struck by what Julie said about her Magnolia Stellata. I am looking at mine as I write and it is about to burst into flower, but has not yet done so, here on the other side of the world. Last autumn, I was quite startled to see, in a neighbour's garden, a normal magnolia in full bloom, quite a bizarre sight at that time of year. It sounds as if the magnolias are even more confused than most of us by the vagaries of our climate. Today has been the first day that I have thought, not that spring is here, but at least that it might arrive soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy said:


> This is what I did Monday. I lost a lot of my sunny color it is back to a caramel color not sure the pictures show the color too well. It will soon be back to sunny if we ever get any more sun!


Love the short hair cut! That is almost as short as I had mine many years back...hmmmmm you've got me thinking.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Forgive me everyone if my post is a breach of tea party etiquette. I haven't been on here before and certainly haven't received an invitation. But on reading through, I was struck by what Julie said about her Magnolia Stellata. I am looking at mine as I write and it is about to burst into flower, but has not yet done so, here on the other side of the world. Last autumn, I was quite startled to see, in a neighbour's garden, a normal magnolia in full bloom, quite a bizarre sight at that time of year. It sounds as if the magnolias are even more confused than most of us by the vagaries of our climate. Today has been the first day that I have thought, not that spring is here, but at least that it might arrive soon.


Kathleendoris, you are most welcome at the Knitting Tea Party! We love it when new faces drop by! But after the beautiful scarf you knitted for my workshop, I feel I know you already. Please do feel you can join us again, Sam loves to keep a spare chair and a place at the table- and there is always a brew ready- although often we bring our own!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam yes you are ALWAYS missed. You have given me such a laugh too. I do hope you find the uppers soon. That could be costly. Fortunately what bridges I have are permanently in the mouth; can't be removed. If they could be taken out I'm sure I would be subject to losing them too. LOL Funny, my DH is not a vain main but since he got a removeable bridge I have never ever seen him with out it. I couldn't even tell you what teeth it replaced. He's very self conscience about it. Poor thing...he knows I love him with teeth, without teeth, with hair, definitely without hair...he's my sweetie forever.



thewren said:


> i'm back - did you miss me?
> 
> a very overcast - cool - drizzly day - guess we have to have a couple during the spring season. i just shut the front door and turned on the heat. i must be slow - if finally dawned on me that there was no reason i had to be cold - turn on the heat dummy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will make it my job in life not to let you forget darowil - it would be my pleasure.

sam



darowil said:


> Haven't got around to getting the pattern yet. Russian would have been helpful I'm sure! I figured I will do my wingspan first and maybe by then people will have stopped talking about it! Or I might be sensible- pigs probably have more chance of flying but you never know!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back - did you miss me?
> 
> a very overcast - cool - drizzly day - guess we have to have a couple during the spring season. i just shut the front door and turned on the heat. i must be slow - if finally dawned on me that there was no reason i had to be cold - turn on the heat dummy.
> 
> ...


Sam I hope you find your upper plate soon. You can't afford to lose weight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping by july to have my stack of patterns taken care of - it is probably a yard high - i have forgotten what i have. i keep saying i am going to go through them but never do.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Darowil and yep I found it in my computer "file" all by itself titled "bunny from Darowil". Gee, do you think I need to make two now also?!? I have copied so many patterns I will definitely have to l00+ to knit them! LOL
> And you may have heard the saying that "the road to hell is paved with good intentions" and since I sure don't want to go there I better get busy knitting! LOL (don't mean to offend anyone here)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathleendoris, you are most welcome at the Knitting Tea Party! We love it when new faces drop by! But after the beautiful scarf you knitted for my workshop, I feel I know you already. Please do feel you can join us again, Sam loves to keep a spare chair and a place at the table- and there is always a brew ready- although often we bring our own!


Goodness Kathleendoris....I hope you posted a picture of the scarf from the workshop. I'm STILL very very slowly working on it. Have lost count of how many times I've frogged and begun again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my granddaughter alexis reports she can get our wifi down at the split - (one road goes one way - another goes another way - thus - the split) and that is exactly a mile south of us. bailee waltzed around the yard with her ipod and yes we are well covered by wifi.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And it would be fantastic if all you guys could come here for the Knit-a-Palooza at Sam's! We are going to try to set up wireless at Sam's and post our Skype addresses so folks who want can "call us" and if you have a camera on you computer will be able to visit us "live" or at least chat with us live if you don't have the camera on your computer. Also will be carryng around my laptop so that if the yarn shop, winery, and restaurants have wifi we will do the same thing. When it gets closer I'll post an abbreviated version of our itinerary so folks will know time approximations if they want to "find us". (I say an abbrev. version of the itinerary cause I will delete all the "written chatter" and personal info such as addresses/phone numbers for security reason.)


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-161794-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

